# Newlyweds TTC



## Betheney

Hi 

Welcome to Team Newlyweds TTC

So many teams out there and not many of them seem to fit properly. So here is another option! if you are a newlywed and would like to join a group of wonderful women to share you TTC journey with please join and share any wedding pics as well as a little bit about yourself! Also if you happen to want to join our team and aren't necessarily are newlywed we wont hold that against you, we're all here for support and friendship on BnB

** Current ACTIVE TTC team Members! and Wedding dates **


Lolley - April 09 
Mrskcbrown - 6th June 09 
LincolnGirl - 11th July 09
Lucie78321 - 1st August 09
Lizlemon - 8th August 09
Starcrossed - 15th August 09 
Lorts - August 09 
KeepSmiling - 26th September 09
Betheney - 11th October 09 
HappilyTrying - 27th December 09
Lovealittle1 - January 10 
Newmarket - February 10 
Freebird - 6th February 10 
EstelSeren - 7th April 10


** Current INACTIVE TTC team Members! (People who haven't posted in Over a month) and Wedding dates **


Bumble B - 28th August 2009
Tor81 - March 09
dreamofabean - August 09
Nikki-Lou25 - August 09
MooreBetter - 8th August 09
MrsMay - 19th September 09
Hope2be - 10th October 09
Seriouswomn - 15th October 09
jcmcdonald - 17th October 09
kellydid2 - 31st October 09
loopyluan - 31st Decembe 09
mummy to be - February 10
Tolian - 10th April 10
newbie

** Team BFPS **

Betheney - 13th March 2010
Starcrossed - 12th April 2010
Lovealittle1 - 3rd May 2010
Freebird - 4th May 2010
Lorts - 12th May 2010
Newmarket - 2nd June 2010
Lolley - 7th June 2010
MrskcBrown - 10th June 2010


** Current Wedding Photo Albums **


N.B Ladies when posting a facebook Album don't just copy and paste from the address bar, this will not work as that address is what YOU are viewing at that point in time, not a special address that is for your album. The public address for your album is at the bottom of the page when you have your album open.

Betheney - Wedding Photos
Lucie78321 - Wedding Photos
Mrskcbrown - Wedding Photos 1 Wedding photos 2
Kellydid2 - Wedding Photos
Starcrossed - Wedding Photos
JcMcdonald - Wedding Photos
Bumble B - Wedding Photos
Lorts - Wedding Photos
Lolley - Wedding Photos
KeepSmiling - Wedding Photos
Freebird - Wedding Photos



** Links **


Newlyweds with baby bumps, Team Newlyweds crossover thread First-Tri


** Banners **
​
A number of Banners can be made by yours truly i found a few great websites! i can attempt to make a custom one for you, you if you want to give it a go for yourself go for it.

The banners were clogging up the whole first page so if you wish to view them feel free to click open the spoiler


Spoiler
I have two available
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/mybanner4-1.jpg
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/mybanner4-1.jpg*

and
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/mybanner5-2.jpg
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/mybanner5-2.jpg*

and This one was made from a photo i got from *Lucie78321* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/6055_145145885349_514100349_3809-1.jpg
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/6055_145145885349_514100349_3809-1.jpg*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *Mrskcbrown* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/kc.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/kc.png*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *Lorts* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Lorts2.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Lorts2.png*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *Lorts* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Lorts.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Lorts.png*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *Lolley* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Kelly2.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Kelly2.png*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *Lolley* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Kelly.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Kelly.png*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *Starcrossed* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Starcrossed.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Starcrossed.png*

and this one was made from a photo i got from *HappilyTrying* wedding photo album
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Happy-1.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Happy-1.png*

and this one was made from a photo that *Lincolngirl* provided
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Lincolngirl.jpg
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Lincolngirl.jpg*

and this one was made from a photo that *KeepSmiling* provided
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/keepsmiling-1.png
if you wish to add it to your signature simply put the following in your signature *https://[/B] and then add the rest with no spaces
[B]i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/keepsmiling-1.png*


----------



## lolley

Hi,

I have spoke to you on the other thread, I got married last April, does that count as newly wed? You can see my favorite pic as my avatar :)
and i am also waiting for that valentine BFP :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Betheney

Oh lolley so much in common already! Yes you are a newlywed! So have you been TTC since the wedding? you already have some bambinos? how many? what age? i have many a pics!!! i'll find one now for you

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/wedding/NCP_337.jpg

i like this one, signing the certificate, we just look so happy!


----------



## lolley

i cant see the pic at the moment im at work and the comp here will only allow me to do so much :( i will have a nosey when i get home.

Yes i have 2 boys age 9 and 6 and they are fab, but from a previous marriage in which lets just say he liked women :winkwink: but i now have a fantasic husband who will do anything for us and he has no children so we are trying to complete our family, have been trying since October but had a few long cycles aftr finishing the pill.

my name by the way is kelly, lolley is my dogs name :)

unfortunately i cant get on here as much as i would like to, i work full time, have my boys and i am doing a degree at uni so life can be a little hectic, but believe me none of it helps in the 2ww.

so tell me about you, trying for #1 and anything else you would like to tell me :)


----------



## Betheney

How wonderful you have a great marriage, many people i know divorced turn into the anti marriage tribe.

WELL........

I have turned into a health food store supplement freak!!
B6
B complex
EPO
Pre-natal vits
Spirulina
Wheatgras

and my new found LOVE **soy-isoflavones** i always ov CD22 and tried the soy-iso and my ovarys went into overdrive and i ov'd on CD18!!!! hooray!

I took work full time as a salesperson, I study business at Uni via distance however its not going to well.

My dog is a gorgeous chow chow named Aphro, she is 1 year old and very special to me and hubby.

I am TTC#1 and too have been trying since october.


I;m very emotional and let it all out on my journal, you should check it out the last post i did is a doozy! its the whole reason and obsession over a valentines days BFP

I have 6 siblings and am praying for a large family! i love big families and i love my siblings so dearly. Anyway i'm off to bed but i will reply as soon as i receive one from you.


----------



## lolley

lovely picture, your right you look really happy :)

wow you are the supplement queen lol hmm i have heard of soy-isoflavones but wasnt sure what they were for or when to use them, if the witch arives this mont i will give those a go i think i o'd cd 21 this month.

I work in a high school with visually impaired students and i have 2 dogs and like you love them to bits.

my goodness you do have a large family, but i bet its fantastic i have a younger brother and sister.
i will have a read of your journal i had a quick peek but will take me a while to het through :)


----------



## Tor81

Hi there, I got married last March so almost a year really but I still feel newly wed! Can I join you?

I came off the BCPs a couple of months after getting married but this is going to be our first month of really TTC. I guess I was kind of hoping it would just happen but as it hasn't I'm going to start getting impatient!! We've also got the added complication that my OH is hoping to do a full time MBA in 2011 which will basically mean we will see very little of each other for the year, and if we don't conceive in the next couple of months he may end up missing the birth :( It's going to be hard enough coping with a new baby without him.. actually now that I've put it down in black and white I'm quite scared!!

Anyway, I'm really hoping to make some new friends on here to share the journey.


----------



## Betheney

*Tor81! *
Thank you for joining us!! there's nothing worse than TTC with a deadline. I try my hardest not to set myself deadline but i can't help it and those months are the hardest. I know what you mean about just happening. I didn't start a journal or bother writing in the TTC section because i was sure i wouldn't be there long. Is hubby moving away to do the MBA? i mean as long as he's there at night to do some baby making thats when you need him.
*
Kelly*
Soy-iso make your ovaries think you don't produce any estrogen (i think thats the hormone might be another one), so they go into overdrive producing more which results in lovely little eggies that aren't too old. You take soy-iso the same days you would take clomid as its natures alternative to clomid 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9... i think those are the dates. I started a day late and wanted 6-10 but stuffed up as i can't count and did 6-11.... hahaha but it worked anyway. I know you have to be careful because too much soy and your ovaries wont ovulate at all. i plan to take it earlier next cycle. I'm determined to be a woman that ovulates on CD14! I don't like my chances this month, my temperature is dropping and has done for the last few days.
*
BY THE WAY IF YOU LADIES HAVE ANY WEDDING PHOTOS PLEASE DO SHARE*


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello ladies! DH and I were married a little more than 6 months ago, and have been ttc since Sept. 

As for wedding pictures, I will try to post a link to my album.

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=157716&id=514100349&l=ebd03e076a


----------



## Betheney

Lucie!!

Those pictures are fabulous, i'll see if i can do the same. Never thought of posting the album link.

My wedding Album


LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

Good morning ladies,

Hello to lucie and tor81 :)

well how are we all this morning? :flower:

Betheny thanks for the info if the nasty witch comes this month i may give them a go. I have to be honest i'm sorry but i won't give false hope, your chart is dropping when is AF due, lets hope it has time to go back up?
lots of PMA and :dust: coming your way x


----------



## newbie

Hi, can I join??
We are ttc number 3, having problems though as we are pretty sure I'm not ovulating (and a ectopic end of 2008 and had to have the tube removed:cry: then had one shot of depo proeva)
So may be having investigative surgery soon :cry:

Enough sadness!!!
Will try post some pics (I warn you, I am not good with technology!!!)

:dust: to you all!
xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney your pics are amazing! I love your shoes! :) 

Honestly, I just posted the album link because there was no way I could choose just one pic to share, I love them all! :)


----------



## Betheney

Kelly - i know the impending doom of a dropping temperature, i give it until DPO10 to go back up and then realise its just not going to happen. FF did research once on implantation dips and they usually happen aroun DPO7-8 so i don't think i really have a chance this month. I'm already looking at what i can do to improve next month.

Newbie - We would love you to join us!! what makes you think your not ovulating? do you temp? i love taking my temperature, that assurance every month that i ovulated just brings that sigh of relief, i don't know why but i was always paranoid i didn't ovulate. So temping and OPKs confirm that! I don't know a great deal about not ovulating, but i thought if you didn't ovulate because there is no hormone rise and then drop you generally don't get AF until the uterine walls build up so much they have no where else to go but out and thats why some women have like 60day cycles or something like that. I don't really know. I'm sorry to hear about your ectopic :-( how heartbreaking that must of been for you! Looking forward to some wedding piccies

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

well im keeping my FX for your temp tomorrow :)

:hi: newbie

so where are you other ladies in your cycle, Betheney and myself are going mad in the 2ww.


----------



## Betheney

Kelly - I think your about to be in the TWW on your own, My hope is lost pretty much. But i'm ok with that at the moment, i'll probably come to a screaming fit on the day AF arrives

Lucie!!! thank you for your lovely comments on my album  they are my pride and joy and i do show anyone who will stand still long enough. i was hyped up on apple juice so i went spaz making banners. Because i have your photo album i made one for you  you don't have to use it, but i was just having fun 

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/6055_145145885349_514100349_3809-1.jpg


----------



## lolley

well im going to keep on with the PMA for you :)

ladies your photos are gorgeous i cant post mine at the moment as i didnt get them on disk or anything i will have a go at scanning a few see if i can do it that way.


----------



## Betheney

Hi Kelly

Thank you for the PMA! its very sweet.

I dare gain the slightest bit of hope this morning. My temps altho it dropped was a tiny tiny drop. its as if its levelling out..... maybe its about to go back up? fingers and toes are crossed.

Betheney

DAMN THIS TWW!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney thank you so much for the beautiful sig! Now I will just have to figure out how to use it. :)

As for where I am in my cycle, well since coming of BC, my cycles have been 36, 30, 34, 39, and 46 days. :( I'm currently on CD 6. I had highly irregular periods before going on BC (about 10 years ago), and I'm afraid they are coming back.


----------



## Betheney

Hi Lucie

I have instructions on the first post of this thread on the easiest way to apply it to your sig. Also if you don't know how to get into your signature editor its under quick links on the top panel

If you have had 5 cycles since coming off BCP which you were on for 10 YEARS!!! i imagine your cycles would be wuite irregular. I'm sure your well aware of this fact but when you come off BCP your body has to try and remember how to produce hormones all by itself and after not doing it on its own for 10years it can take quite a while for your body to get back into the swing of things.

I think you should give soy-isoflavones a go. I'm a firm beleiver in the miracles they create. Its nature version of clomid. Your body thinks your not producing any estrogen and goes into overdrive producing extra, resulting in lovely fresh little eggys, i always ov on CD22 and this month was my first month on soy-iso and i Ovd on CD18 and had fantastic post ov temps which got very high.

anyway

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## loopyluan

Hi Ladies!
Im a newlywed too! Got married 31/12/09 so only been married for about 7 weeks! We have been together for over 6 years now! Had my mirena coil taken out in October, was careful not to get pregnant before the wedding and now we're just hoping mother nature does her job! Saying that, Im doing my best to plan things! 
Im CD26, 12DPO.. hoping for a nice :bfp: on Valentines Day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Hi all! Im a newlywed. I was married last June 6, 2009. We have been married 8 months and are TTCing. We want this bad. Hoping for a valentines BFP. It seems like we have been waiting for a BFP for every :shrug: holiday! We are 9dpo and waiting and waiting. Glad to join and I hope every one else is well. Here are my wedding albums if you wish to look: https://kimandmikeoneoftwo.jasonsoulrecordermillerphotography.com/ and https://kimandmike2.jasonsoulrecordermillerphotography.com/

:dust::dust:to you all!


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> Thank you for the PMA! its very sweet.
> 
> I dare gain the slightest bit of hope this morning. My temps altho it dropped was a tiny tiny drop. its as if its levelling out..... maybe its about to go back up? fingers and toes are crossed.
> 
> Betheney
> 
> DAMN THIS TWW!!!!:growlmad:

Told you i was going to keep up with the PMA lets hope its working :flower:


----------



## lolley

my goodness, we have a lot of ladies here in the 2ww :)

lets all keep our FX for our valentine BFP, i can only speak for myself but my temps are still up so i am hoping.

sending lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Betheney

hello dearest ladies!

WELCOME NEWCOMERS!!!! i will add your names and albums to post 1 when i get back from work tonight. Quickly just checking it to give you the update on me.

MY temps took a larger drop this morning. Kelly our PMA failed once again. Theres no way with temps like mine that there is a bambino in there. My in-laws are flying from interstate today. Fancy that!!!! the confirmation i'm no pregnant meaning i'm going to cry ALL day AND the In-laws

*sigh*

Betheney


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome to the new ladies!

Betheney, thanks for the tip on how to add my sig. I think I've got it figured out. :)

I'm starting to feel guilty for being on BC for so long. The reason I went on was to regulate my cycles, since they were so irregular. I just think it's ironic, for so long I was actively preventing pregnancy, and now it's all I want. It doesn't help that 5 of my friends are pregnant at the moment. I'm super happy for them, but at the same time, insanely jealous!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry, double post.

Thanks for the info on Soy Isoflavones, I will look into them. Don't you have to take them at the start of a cycle? I guess I'll have to wait a bit to start them.


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> hello dearest ladies!
> 
> WELCOME NEWCOMERS!!!! i will add your names and albums to post 1 when i get back from work tonight. Quickly just checking it to give you the update on me.
> 
> MY temps took a larger drop this morning. Kelly our PMA failed once again. Theres no way with temps like mine that there is a bambino in there. My in-laws are flying from interstate today. Fancy that!!!! the confirmation i'm no pregnant meaning i'm going to cry ALL day AND the In-laws
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Betheney

oh pants! sorry hun that is a big dip,
we say it over and over though untill that ugly witch shows up everyone still has a chance x


----------



## lolley

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Betheney, thanks for the tip on how to add my sig. I think I've got it figured out. :)
> 
> I'm starting to feel guilty for being on BC for so long. The reason I went on was to regulate my cycles, since they were so irregular. I just think it's ironic, for so long I was actively preventing pregnancy, and now it's all I want. It doesn't help that 5 of my friends are pregnant at the moment. I'm super happy for them, but at the same time, insanely jealous!

hey lucie,
look at you with your new siggy :)

I have been on bcp on and off since i was 16 im now 30! as you have prob read i have 2 boys already and was very lucky to fall pg 1st month with both. But this time my cycles have been up and down, shortest being 35 days longest 49 days.
If you look on page 1 of here Betheney told me how and when to take soy, i will be giving them a go if the nasty witch shows for me.

:dust:


----------



## lolley

well i think im out :cry:

my temps have started dropping and i caved this morning and tested on an ic i actually got a line, so ran to get a superdrug 10mui test nothing not even a whiff of a line so must of been an evap but im sure it had colour :cry:


----------



## MrsMay

Hey girls, I'm new here (and a newly-wed ttc!). My name is Mandy and I'm 22 (DH is 25). We got married on September 19th, 2009. My cycles are very regular (28 days). I should be O-ing on Valentines day, which I think would make a perfect conception date (although, I'm trying not to get my hopes up). This is our first full cycle of TTC. AF is due on the 28th. I'll link our wedding album off facebook tonight when I get off work :D Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello!!! Im also a newly-wed. Married 8-8-09 TO MY BEST FIREND. We have 3 fur babies and will start trying after af gets gone! I would like to make some chat buddies on here to follow and relate to.! When I get home ill finally chage my picture to my wedding pic. :)


----------



## lolley

YAY more new ladies :)

:hi:

hope everyone is doing ok,
waiting to look at your temps Betheney, hope the in-laws are treating you well :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Beautiful wedding photos ladies!!! I love looking at wedding pics and seeing the happiness on peoples faces!:thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Betheney

Kelly - I'm praying for that line you got on that IC, i mean a line is a line right? The in-laws was actually very nice to have here. Despite MIL whinging about 10 things within the first 30mins of being here. (Sheets didn't look clean, she swore its mouse poo in the cupboard and we must re-wash everything and the dog also smelt! not to mention she decided to wipe over our fridge door and benchs) that was kind of dissapointing as hubby was so adament the place be spotless he cleaned and cleaned for 3 days straight. My heart broke a little when she kept picking at things, my poor dearest hubby. BUT once that was out of her system the time we had was fantastic. We laughed and went out for dinner and had icecream and i worked today so they visited me at work. It was all in all very nice to have some family as all family live inter-state. I had a horrific day at work (explained in my journal) and also was dealing with CD1 blues. I was annoyed they were visiting as i didn't feel like putting on a happy face i wanted to spend 3 days crying. But it was actually a fantastic distraction and i think it was healthier for me to get on with it rather than cry for 3 days.

MrsMay- Welcome to our team! I can't wait to see your wedding photos, i'm having the time of my life going through photos and making banners at the moment. i LOVE LOVE LOVE wedding photos. We sound very similar. I too am 22 and DH 25. I was so desperate to have a BFP on V-day but alas the witch arrived pretty much today *SIGH* i'm going to count it as spotting tho so CD1 will be valentines day and when you fall preg they could 40weeks for the date of your LMP so everyone will know i am 40 weeks from V-day so i can still pretend in someway that its kind of technically is a valentines day baby. (whatever makes us happy right) i'm very jelous of your clockwork cycles! oh what i would give.

Moorebetter - WELCOME! what 3 fur babies do you have? i have a 1 yr old chow and she is so lovable and cuddly. She is just the centre of me and hubby. He is so attached to her its really the sweetest thing. I think me and you are now the only two dealing with AF *sigh* you sound like your at that positive place where your towards the end of AF and your happy to just start TTC, you know first few days you hate life and wallow then the next few you pick yourself up and look towards the following cycle. Finding buddies on here is fantastic. Just dive into any conversation and give you opinion on everything. I tried waiting for people to just comment on things i wrote but realised i also need to attempt to comment on other peoples posts and such, now i have lots of friends 


I LOVE YOU ALL

Betheney


----------



## lolley

oh Hun im so sorry, that stupid witch :growlmad:
hope your ok :flower:

as for the line i think it was an evap :wacko: i have had snow white tests since then, i went into town today for my accupuncture session and frer tests are on bogof so had to buy them just incase :haha:
i am going to try not to test now for a couple of days af is due tuesday, im not feeling my own PMA at the moment though.

sending :hugs: x x x


----------



## Betheney

thanks kelly, your always such a sweetums.

I suppose i'll just have to have the PMA for you!

I was unaware you were doing acu, please visit this thread The really useful TCM thread The girls on there are lovely and they all post each acu session and share problems and things. They really are wonderfull.

P.S gimme some wedding pics!!!


----------



## MrsMay

Betheney said:


> MrsMay- Welcome to our team! I can't wait to see your wedding photos, i'm having the time of my life going through photos and making banners at the moment. i LOVE LOVE LOVE wedding photos. We sound very similar. I too am 22 and DH 25. I was so desperate to have a BFP on V-day but alas the witch arrived pretty much today *SIGH* i'm going to count it as spotting tho so CD1 will be valentines day and when you fall preg they could 40weeks for the date of your LMP so everyone will know i am 40 weeks from V-day so i can still pretend in someway that its kind of technically is a valentines day baby. (whatever makes us happy right) i'm very jelous of your clockwork cycles! oh what i would give.

We had a virus this past weekend on our computer which infected EVERYTHING, including all our wedding and honeymoon pictures :( I have a few on facebook but they are all family-taken and LQ. It makes me so sad to think about everything we had on that computer, and how I need to make sure I have back up of EVERYTHING. We're planning on wearing our wedding attire to JC PENNY and have them take bridal/wedding shots for us this spring (even though it will be after half a year of marriage). Heres our facebook album though, https://www.facebook.com/mrsamandamay?v=photos&sb=4#!/album.php?aid=6747&id=100000106761330&op=6


----------



## Moorebetter

Betheney! 
Im so excited I found this place!! Im trying to stay low key about the whole ttc so it will be a super surprise once it happens, :) and since Ive found this place I dont really feel like I can get stuff off my chest while learning a ton of stuff!! Its great!

Im going to post some pics of the babies! 
Seamus is our GSD and he is awesome. Super smart and hyper.
Brady we got found the pound, he was sick and they were going to put him down Hes super lovable and a fatty. hes a pitt/ rhodesian ridgeback mix. hehas a perm mohawk its cute.
Franklin my DH found on a farm while helping some do some work. We arent sure what he is the vet said husky but I say NO WAY. he looks like a beagle mixed and hes spolied rotten. 

Im going to also post some wedding photos very soon they are uploading right now!!


----------



## Moorebetter

okay here are some. Im very new at this so I hope they show up!

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/IMG_0543.jpg

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/IMG_0702.jpg

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/IMG_1436.jpg

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/IMG_1531.jpg

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/IMG_1456.jpg

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/IMG_1533.jpg

https://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae319/eitakydennek1987/Image2.jpg


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lovely pics!!!! You might want to post a link to your album and we can look at them there. Be blessed!


----------



## Lucie73821

Moorebetter, what lovely pics! I love your cake topper!


----------



## Betheney

OOOOOOOOH!

Your pictures are fantastic!!!!! How beautiful you look. I LOVE wedding photos! If you could upload an album, even ifs it a facebook one we can link it to the first post on this thread so everyone can see always.

I'll upload some pics of my dearest Aphro - My 1 yr old chow chow, Shes a lil bigger than she is in these photos now, but not by much

the first 2 are of my hubby and aphro the third is of my bro-inlaw and aphro

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/DSCF1608-1.jpghttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/DSCF1615-1.jpg
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/DSCF1578-2.jpghttps://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/DSCF1673-1.jpg

This was taken only a couple of days ago
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs219.snc3/22648_308261919467_654784467_4612778_6388047_n.jpghttps://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs219.snc3/22648_308261924467_654784467_4612779_7995287_n.jpghttps://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs219.snc3/22648_308251999467_654784467_4612751_5067710_n.jpghttps://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs219.snc3/22648_308251964467_654784467_4612746_5848830_n.jpg
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs239.snc3/22648_308251934467_654784467_4612742_7962137_n.jpg
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs239.snc3/22648_308251979467_654784467_4612748_6401402_n.jpg
This one is a little bit older and she looks evil, but i love her big fluffy fur
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs110.snc1/4809_109420569467_654784467_2782630_1198397_n.jpg
as a puppy at 10weeks old
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1402/116/26/654784467/n654784467_1809349_9996.jpg
Chows have a blue tongue
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1402/116/26/654784467/n654784467_1809386_6501.jpg


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheny, what a beautiful fur baby you have! Here are a few pics of mine. I have a tuxedo cat named Merlin. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1239802&l=a976bc9fe4&id=514100349

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1332884&l=803c12f57c&id=514100349

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3051233&l=33292599b8&id=514100349


----------



## Betheney

hahahaha Lucie that last picture is adorable!!!! I love pets. the amount of affection and love they give is just endless.

If you want to post your pics straight onto the page from facebook like i did. Right click on the photo on facebook and select "copy image location" not copy link location or copy image *"copy image location"* Then to post the picture, when your posting a reply click on the picture of the mountains and then right click paste (which will paste the image location)


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for the help Betheny. I will try and post a pic and see if it works. The last one I posted previously was from last spring. My poor baby was very sick and we almost lost him. :( Here is another picture from that same time. 



https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs019.snc1/4234_103488015349_514100349_3051232_8358578_n.jpg


----------



## Betheney

HELLO MY DEAREST NEWLYWEDS!!!!!

How is everyone doing? I need some help.

How can you improve EWCM i basically get none!!! i'm on 3000mg of EPO i take a 1000mg capsule morning, lunch and dinner, i take 2 green tea tablets one in the morn and one at night, B6, Grapefruit juice, Wheatgrass and i drink water all day..... although these things help EWCM i'm also on Spirulina, soy-iso and pre-natal vits.

AND I STILL CAN'T GET ANY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolley

Morning ladies,
well im done, witch got me this morning, so it was an evap on the ic booooooo :growlmad: but i have learnt i will not be using them again!
so on to the next run :wacko:

Betheney, i only know of epo to increase ewcm sorry, i will have a nosey round the forums and see if i can find anything :)


----------



## lolley

here are my furbabies :)

this is lolley she is 10 and is my gorgeous girll, she has been the best dog ever
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27609&id=742091106#!/photo.php?pid=622452&id=742091106&fbid=16653701106

this is louie having fun in the summer he likes to play lol
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=27609&id=742091106#!/photo.php?pid=2365216&id=742091106


----------



## lolley

oh pants it didnt work i will have another go later


----------



## Betheney

hahah kelly here is the advice i gave to lucie on posting pics

If you want to post your pics straight onto the page from facebook like i did. Right click on the photo on facebook and select "copy image location" not copy link location or copy image "copy image location" Then to post the picture, when your posting a reply click on the picture of the mountains and then right click paste (which will paste the image location)

using the link at the bottom of the FB page and using that in the posting pictures / mountains button wont work as that is the FACEBOOK PAGE not just the photo, so its like asking it to post a website as a photo.


----------



## lolley

i had a go at that and there is no option on mine for copy image location?

oh and have a look at pre-seed and conception+ i have been looking fo you :)
apparently they act like ewcm so that the little spermies have something good to swim in :happydance:

my goodness im only cd1 and bored of waiting already lol it doesnt help having the week off work :coffee:


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies! 
Just dropping in and hoping everyone is having a great week!!! Any new news to share?


----------



## Lucie73821

Nothing to share here. :( Waiting to O. Not exactly sure when that will be either, since my cycles are so irregular. *sigh* I hate waiting!


----------



## Betheney

My life is back to boring. CD6 and patiently waiting for O, I have my fingers cross that it will happen CD14 but as long as its between CD14 and CD18 i'm happy. ALso trying my damndest to make some EWCM!


----------



## Moorebetter

Me either im waiting for af. This is my first month charting (march) af should come soon maybe 10 days lol. I didnt wanna start in feb because the idea was so new and i want to make sure DH was on board! 

So im just waiting to get this party started lol!!!

:) gl ladies!


----------



## lolley

nothing to report here either, the witch is still here.

i will O around cd 19 so a while for me yet :coffee:

hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Just want to share with you girls the latest from me! My sister is visiting tomorrow and i'm more excited than you can imagine, Just posted this on my journal.

Ok I think i've replied to you guys all in your own respective journals.

WHATS NEW WITH ME?

WELL............. My baby sister is coming to visit TOMORROW!!! and i'm so excited! She lives interstate and she's flying in at 7.30am and i can't wait till she's here! i'm beyond excited. Me and Zahra are the best of friends! shes 6 and i love her so so so so much. I miss her so much living away. When i was 18 i left school for 20 weeks and everyday we would drive to the big local shopping centre and we would eat McDonalds then go shoe shopping then shop for toys and i'd let her buy ONE and then we'd go home. I MISS HER SO MUCH! She was my flower girl. My brothers are also visiting Matthew 20 and Owen 19, But they're mainly visiting so they can just get stupid drunk with my husband (they're all very close) I think we might go to the zoo, or the aquarium. I'm not sure.... i do know that i can't contain my excitement.

Me and two of my sisters Lauren, Me and Zahra (toria is the missing sister)
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v296/116/26/654784467/n654784467_1261243_4720.jpg
This is hubby and Zahra, It used to drive me bat shit crazy! I couldn't bring tim over because Zahra would just climb all over him, she was so in love with him i used to think it was so annoying!! now i find it endearing. He really is one of the family. Me and tim started dating when Zahra was 1 so she's known him forever.
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs228.snc3/21548_246853539467_654784467_4295183_354532_n.jpg
We had the camera plugged into the TV so we could see the silly faces we were making and Zahra thought it was a hoot.
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs208.snc3/21548_246853569467_654784467_4295185_1178790_n.jpghttps://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs208.snc3/21548_246853574467_654784467_4295186_1695936_n.jpg
Me and My bestie on our wedding day
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs248.snc1/9517_181412299467_654784467_3809342_590835_n.jpg



ONE SLEEP TO GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorts

Hello Ladies, Can I join in?? Im TTC and also got married in Aug 2009. Like, most of you, I was hoping for a 'special' Valentines day present, however the witch arrived on the 15th! 

I am hoping to give things another try this month. We have been trying since december and I honestly didn't think it was going to be this hard! 

I have been using the Clear Blue Digital test so I am expecting my LH levels to arrive around days 13-15. I am taking Vit B complex, Evening Primrose oil, Vit C, Zinc and Folic Acid. I a also going to try pre-seed oil for the first time..... when it arrives! I have seen some success stories with it on other forums so I live in hope! 

XXX


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> Just want to share with you girls the latest from me! My sister is visiting tomorrow and i'm more excited than you can imagine, Just posted this on my journal.
> 
> Ok I think i've replied to you guys all in your own respective journals.
> 
> WHATS NEW WITH ME?
> 
> WELL............. My baby sister is coming to visit TOMORROW!!! and i'm so excited! She lives interstate and she's flying in at 7.30am and i can't wait till she's here! i'm beyond excited. Me and Zahra are the best of friends! shes 6 and i love her so so so so much. I miss her so much living away. When i was 18 i left school for 20 weeks and everyday we would drive to the big local shopping centre and we would eat McDonalds then go shoe shopping then shop for toys and i'd let her buy ONE and then we'd go home. I MISS HER SO MUCH! She was my flower girl. My brothers are also visiting Matthew 20 and Owen 19, But they're mainly visiting so they can just get stupid drunk with my husband (they're all very close) I think we might go to the zoo, or the aquarium. I'm not sure.... i do know that i can't contain my excitement.
> 
> Me and two of my sisters Lauren, Me and Zahra (toria is the missing sister)
> https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v296/116/26/654784467/n654784467_1261243_4720.jpg
> This is hubby and Zahra, It used to drive me bat shit crazy! I couldn't bring tim over because Zahra would just climb all over him, she was so in love with him i used to think it was so annoying!! now i find it endearing. He really is one of the family. Me and tim started dating when Zahra was 1 so she's known him forever.
> https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs228.snc3/21548_246853539467_654784467_4295183_354532_n.jpg
> We had the camera plugged into the TV so we could see the silly faces we were making and Zahra thought it was a hoot.
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs208.snc3/21548_246853569467_654784467_4295185_1178790_n.jpghttps://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs208.snc3/21548_246853574467_654784467_4295186_1695936_n.jpg
> Me and My bestie on our wedding day
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs248.snc1/9517_181412299467_654784467_3809342_590835_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ONE SLEEP TO GO!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have a fantastic time with your family :)


----------



## lolley

Lorts said:


> Hello Ladies, Can I join in?? Im TTC and also got married in Aug 2009. Like, most of you, I was hoping for a 'special' Valentines day present, however the witch arrived on the 15th!
> 
> I am hoping to give things another try this month. We have been trying since december and I honestly didn't think it was going to be this hard!
> 
> I have been using the Clear Blue Digital test so I am expecting my LH levels to arrive around days 13-15. I am taking Vit B complex, Evening Primrose oil, Vit C, Zinc and Folic Acid. I a also going to try pre-seed oil for the first time..... when it arrives! I have seen some success stories with it on other forums so I live in hope!
> 
> XXX

:hi:

the more the merrier :)
mine arived bang on time too on the 16th :growlmad:
i have a little longer to wait should be around cd 19 :coffee:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Lorts! My wedding was August 1, when was yours? 

I too am waiting to O. Problem is, I have no clue when it will be. My cycles are very irregular.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey I hope all are doing well with everything including TTC! Have a great day or night depending on where you are at!


----------



## starcrossed

Can I come join in the fun??

Dan and I were married on the 15th of August, and just started to try this month :)

Good luck and :babydust: to everyone!!

Delly xxx


----------



## jcmcdonald

[FONT="Arial B:flower:lack"][/FONT]

Can I join in I'm TTC got married to love of my life on Oct. 17th of 2009. We have a 21 mos old DS...and I have a DD who is 17 yr old from a previous relationship but I just want to have a go at it one more time to get a sibling for my Liam. I'm 10 dpo and just got a :bfn:...I'm trying not to get to disapointed maybe it's to early. :cry:



Baby Dust to All!


----------



## kellydid2

Hello! :wave: We got married on Halloween last year :D


----------



## jcmcdonald

kellydid2 said:


> Hello! :wave: We got married on Halloween last year :D

:howdy:

I bet that was pretty memorable! We picked October cause it's really pretty hear and it was a garden wedding.


----------



## jcmcdonald

Sorry it's a little early! Really pretty here...I think I need some OJ or something. :dohh:


----------



## Betheney

I'm had an october wedding also. But in Australia October is the middle of spring, the chances of a cold day were high but the chances of rain were very very low. So i thought i could deal with the coldness if it didn't rain.

I'll add you newbies to post 1.

PLEASE SHARE WEDDING PHOTOS!!

Love Love Love


----------



## starcrossed

Hi all, 

Right there is a link to our wedding pics here :) It's on facebook so if it doesnt work I'll link somewhere else :)

Delly xxx


----------



## starcrossed

Argh it wont let me post link yet :'(

I will when I'm able xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome to all the new ladies! I can't wait to see wedding pics from all of you!

Mrskcbrown your wedding pics are beautiful! I also noticed in your sig that you are late, but still getting BFNs. I really hope this is your month!


----------



## kellydid2

Hope the link works, wedding pics - https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=121593&id=542508121


----------



## Betheney

kellydid2 said:


> Hope the link works, wedding pics - https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=121593&id=542508121

Kelly it isn't working for me, are you just copy and pasting it out of the address bar??? There will be a public link at the bottom of the page when you click on the album, you know the page where you have like 20 thumbnails of what is in that album on the screen.

Betheney


----------



## kellydid2

Betheney said:


> kellydid2 said:
> 
> 
> Hope the link works, wedding pics - https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=121593&id=542508121
> 
> Kelly it isn't working for me, are you just copy and pasting it out of the address bar??? There will be a public link at the bottom of the page when you click on the album, you know the page where you have like 20 thumbnails of what is in that album on the screen.
> 
> BetheneyClick to expand...


Whoops, that was exactly what I was doing! :dohh: Trying again - 
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=121593&id=542508121&l=51d9c87f5e


----------



## Lorts

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome Lorts! My wedding was August 1, when was yours?
> 
> I too am waiting to O. Problem is, I have no clue when it will be. My cycles are very irregular.

Hi, I got married on the 26th in Olu Deniz, Turkey. It was fantastic!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Lorts, my birthday is the 27th. :) Kelly, what beautiful pictures!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks so much Lucie. I know you could not have looked through them all, there were way too many for me to look at LOL! I hope this is it for me too. I am trying to wait it out but will call DR on monday to see. Thanks again!


----------



## starcrossed

Those are lovely pics Kelly :)

Still waiting to have posted enough to put mine up, its really lovely to see others wedding pics :) Sooo many different ways we all spent our special days!

Lets all hope we can start baby albums soon!! 

Delly xxx

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=324272&id=543855424&l=8dffa010c6 here is a link to our album on FB (btw I made the cake myself, NOM! I'm keeping top tear on the off chance we get a quick :bfp: )


----------



## Lucie73821

starcrossed, what lovely pics! I can't believe you made the cake yourself! It looks delicious!!!


----------



## starcrossed

I want to do a proper course in cake decorating, I'm hoping to start a small business in the next few years and teach just part time, less stress and more time with family I'm hoping :)
I find cake decorating, baking, infact cooking in general de-stresses me :D Hoping if we do get a :bfp: I wont go into baking overload, I've lost 9 st I dont want to put it all back on again! LOL


----------



## Lucie73821

Are you a teacher starcrossed? I teach second grade (7-8 year olds).


----------



## lolley

:hi: to all the new ladies,

wow we got some going now :)
Betheney - and you thought if we got a few we would be ok :)

i am still sorting my piccies sorry i will do them asap.

hope everyone is well :flower:
the witch has finally flown on her broom for me its the longest AF i have had since coming off BC in October so hoping this means im getting back to normal :happydance:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lucie, 

Yup I'm a music teacher in secondary boys school so 11-16 :) I love it most of the time, but sometimes they are such hard work I end up pulling my hair out!!

I'd love a spell with some pre-teens hehe :D

Lolley I know the feeling, I'd had a coil, then evra, and this has been my first NORMAL month, however I'm reminded how long my cycles are and how long my blinking :witch: comes to stay.

However we never know we may banish her this month ;) :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

i also work in a high school, 
with visually impaired students :)


----------



## Lucie73821

God bless you ladies working with those big kids. There's no way I could do it! :)

I'm glad to see this group is growing. Hopefully we'll get our first BFP soon!


----------



## kellydid2

Thanks girls! All of the wedding pics look brill :)


----------



## Lorts

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=120724&id=660401789

Above is the link to only a handful of mt wedding photos on Facebook. I hope the link works!!

XXX :hugs:


----------



## kellydid2

Lorts said:


> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=120724&id=660401789
> 
> Above is the link to only a handful of mt wedding photos on Facebook. I hope the link works!!
> 
> XXX :hugs:



It's not letting me view the pics - keeps telling me that it's not a facebook page! :nope:


----------



## kellydid2

jcmcdonald said:


> kellydid2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave: We got married on Halloween last year :D
> 
> :howdy:
> 
> I bet that was pretty memorable! We picked October cause it's really pretty hear and it was a garden wedding.Click to expand...


Yeah it was :) Just wanted a date that hubby could remember! Ended up with good weather considering it was the end of Autumn in Scotland :happydance:


----------



## jcmcdonald

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=330313&id=659240499&l=84073616ab

Here's our pics! I hope it works.

All of you had beautiful weddings. Here's to getting our :bfp: this 
cycle. 

Baby dust to all...:dust:


----------



## Betheney

Lorts said:


> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=120724&id=660401789
> 
> Above is the link to only a handful of mt wedding photos on Facebook. I hope the link works!!
> 
> XXX :hugs:

Lorts

At the bottom of the facebook album page will be a public link adress. Copy and pasting out of the adress bar doesn't work

LOVE


----------



## Betheney

starcrossed said:


> I want to do a proper course in cake decorating, I'm hoping to start a small business in the next few years and teach just part time, less stress and more time with family I'm hoping :)
> I find cake decorating, baking, infact cooking in general de-stresses me :D Hoping if we do get a :bfp: I wont go into baking overload, I've lost 9 st I dont want to put it all back on again! LOL

Starcrossed! Something we have in common, i too made my cake but only on the outside!! not by choice however!!!! My cake was my disaster of the day i hate even thinking about it. The outside of the cake had to be re-done entirely! and with less than 24hours before the wedding and few supples available this was all we could do. I still love it but the original cake that i wanted was nothing like this. But like i said, limited resources and dodgy spots to cover this was our best option.

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs049.snc3/13638_190107734467_654784467_3893881_3660276_n.jpghttps://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs049.snc3/13638_190107744467_654784467_3893883_1116772_n.jpg

Not to mention the cake topper i bought everybody HATED so i stole that cake topper off my signing pen base and the giant diamond was like a spur of the moment decision, It was one of my favorite bangles. HAHAHA

LOVE


----------



## Betheney

lolley said:


> :hi: to all the new ladies,
> 
> wow we got some going now :)
> Betheney - and you thought if we got a few we would be ok :)
> 
> i am still sorting my piccies sorry i will do them asap.
> 
> hope everyone is well :flower:
> the witch has finally flown on her broom for me its the longest AF i have had since coming off BC in October so hoping this means im getting back to normal :happydance:

Haha Kelly

I'm so proud of how our group has grown!!! 

LOVE IT! 

Can't wait to see your wedding photos

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Lucie73821

jcmcdonald, what beautiful pics! I love the green bridesmaid dresses!


----------



## bumble b

hello, can i join you? my names hayley, we got married on the 28th august 2009, it was a fantastic day. we had a tiny budget because we had just bought our first home in the may but i think we did well to cater for 60 day guests & 150 evening guests.

heres a link to an album

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=78343&id=1204466587&l=185f20320a

i hope it works...


----------



## kellydid2

Eeek! My body is playing cruel tricks on me :( Not due to test for 6 days but over the weekend I've had nausea, awful heartburn & really sore boobs so decided to do a test today (early I know) and got a BFN.


----------



## starcrossed

bumble b said:


> hello, can i join you? my names hayley, we got married on the 28th august 2009, it was a fantastic day. we had a tiny budget because we had just bought our first home in the may but i think we did well to cater for 60 day guests & 150 evening guests.
> 
> heres a link to an album
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=78343&id=1204466587&l=185f20320a
> 
> i hope it works...

Thats exactly the same as us, we had a smallish wedding as we bought a house in April. Its not the size or the money you spend but the people you spend it with. Think including our honeymoon to Egypt we spent £6000 which is small fry compared to others but I loved it and yours looks amazing!!


----------



## starcrossed

Betheney said:


> starcrossed said:
> 
> 
> I want to do a proper course in cake decorating, I'm hoping to start a small business in the next few years and teach just part time, less stress and more time with family I'm hoping :)
> I find cake decorating, baking, infact cooking in general de-stresses me :D Hoping if we do get a :bfp: I wont go into baking overload, I've lost 9 st I dont want to put it all back on again! LOL
> 
> Starcrossed! Something we have in common, i too made my cake but only on the outside!! not by choice however!!!! My cake was my disaster of the day i hate even thinking about it. The outside of the cake had to be re-done entirely! and with less than 24hours before the wedding and few supples available this was all we could do. I still love it but the original cake that i wanted was nothing like this. But like i said, limited resources and dodgy spots to cover this was our best option.
> 
> https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs049.snc3/13638_190107734467_654784467_3893881_3660276_n.jpghttps://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs049.snc3/13638_190107744467_654784467_3893883_1116772_n.jpg
> 
> Not to mention the cake topper i bought everybody HATED so i stole that cake topper off my signing pen base and the giant diamond was like a spur of the moment decision, It was one of my favorite bangles. HAHAHA
> 
> LOVEClick to expand...

It's such a great cake tho, looks really stylish!!!

We had a few nightmares with ours, the bottom tier the icing cracked and fell off (had a really hot day and it did for it) Then in transit a few of the butterflies dropped off :( But that was easily fixed. I breathed a huge sigh of relief when I saw it in situ on the morning of our wedding!!

What a stress!!! Worth it tho :D and it tasted gorgeous I put in a bottle of brandy over the 3 tiers LOL


----------



## starcrossed

jcmcdonald said:


> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=330313&id=659240499&l=84073616ab
> 
> Here's our pics! I hope it works.
> 
> All of you had beautiful weddings. Here's to getting our :bfp: this
> cycle.
> 
> Baby dust to all...:dust:

What a fab colour scheme and you and your wedding party looked gorgeous!!! I love the line of your dress too SOOOO classic!!!


----------



## starcrossed

kellydid2 said:


> Eeek! My body is playing cruel tricks on me :( Not due to test for 6 days but over the weekend I've had nausea, awful heartburn & really sore boobs so decided to do a test today (early I know) and got a BFN.

Step away from the sticks!! LOL You'll only drive yourself mad, come chat to us instead of peeing on lots of sticks. It is VERY early to get a :bfp: so calm down and dont get disheartend. If you are going to be naughty and test make sure it is one that measures 10mgls as a lot of tests arent that sensitive even the well known early ones! xxxx :dust:


----------



## Lorts

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

2nd time lucky?!!?? LOL!! 

Please find the link to my wedding photos on facebook (I hope!!)

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=120724&id=660401789&l=270dc8b5e9



:dust: to everyone. 

*mwah*


----------



## lolley

well ladies, 
i have had lots of fun looking through your wedding albums, they are all gorgeous and you all look so happy :cloud9:

Betheney i have finally scanned all my photos and they are curently up loading to my pc.
will someone please tell me how to post the link to facebook as the way Betheney told me wont work :shrug:

i will have them on soon :happydance:


----------



## lolley

kellydid2 said:


> Eeek! My body is playing cruel tricks on me :( Not due to test for 6 days but over the weekend I've had nausea, awful heartburn & really sore boobs so decided to do a test today (early I know) and got a BFN.

nooooo its too early, you only set yourself up for a fall, we have all been there please wait to test :thumbup:

sending you lots of :dust: and hoping your BFP is on its way :happydance:


----------



## lolley

:happydance: woo hoo i did it yay :happydance:

here are my photos at last :) some have some black marks unfortunately they were from the scanner.

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=78078&id=742091106&l=38a8005195


----------



## Lucie73821

Lovely pics lolley! I love the ones by the water.


----------



## kellydid2

lolley said:


> :happydance: woo hoo i did it yay :happydance:
> 
> here are my photos at last :) some have some black marks unfortunately they were from the scanner.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=78078&id=742091106&l=38a8005195


They are fab! :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry in advance if this sounds silly, but I'm super excited. I'm pretty sure I got my first positive OPK yesterday! What's funny though is that it was super dark on the strip one I did, so I did a digital with the same sample, and that one was negative. I'm not sure what to think. The test line on the non digital one was so dark. What do you ladies think? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcmcdonald

Lucie73821 said:


> jcmcdonald, what beautiful pics! I love the green bridesmaid dresses!

Thanks Lucie! I picked the colors but let them pick their dresses! I love your pics too...you are such a beautiful bride!


----------



## jcmcdonald

Lorts said:


> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> 2nd time lucky?!!?? LOL!!
> 
> Please find the link to my wedding photos on facebook (I hope!!)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=120724&id=660401789&l=270dc8b5e9
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: to everyone.
> 
> *mwah*

You look beautiful! Great pictures...such a pretty dress and nails look FAB!


----------



## lolley

Lucie73821 said:


> Sorry in advance if this sounds silly, but I'm super excited. I'm pretty sure I got my first positive OPK yesterday! What's funny though is that it was super dark on the strip one I did, so I did a digital with the same sample, and that one was negative. I'm not sure what to think. The test line on the non digital one was so dark. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

sorry have only just read your post :dohh:
what opk was it?
if the test line was as dark or darker than the controle line you better get to it :sex: :happydance:
test again with the digi as your surge can vary by a couple of days.
Do you temp?


----------



## Lucie73821

I used a strip opk from Walgreens. They look like some of the internet cheapies I see other people use. I didn't use one this morning though, but I'll test again later this evening. I have been testing in the am and pm for the past couple of days. As for temping, I have been, but I'm not doing it at the same time every day, but within the same hour (if that makes sense). I figured I'd just dabble in it this month, and get more serious about it next cycle-but I hope I don't have to! :) If I've done it right, there should be a link to my chart in my sig. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. How are you all? I got married 2 weeks ago and we are TTC :) Hope i can fit in here. I am in 2 other teams but i think that this one is great for me as well... I AM FINALLY A NEWLYWED!!!!!!!!! woot woot :dance: :) 

How do you post your album?


----------



## Lorts

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies. How are you all? I got married 2 weeks ago and we are TTC :) Hope i can fit in here. I am in 2 other teams but i think that this one is great for me as well... I AM FINALLY A NEWLYWED!!!!!!!!! woot woot :dance: :)
> 
> How do you post your album?

Welcome!! :hugs:

If you have your photos on Facebook then open the album and right at the bottom of the page there is a link. Copy and paste that on here.....on mine the link was in a small font, and in the middle at the bottom. It says something about sharin the album by sending them the public link.

Hope this helps.

:thumbup:


----------



## mummy to be

Oh thanks. I only have photos taken by family and friends on there (facebook) at the moment we are waiting for more proffessional ones.. hopefully will have them in the next 2 weeks!!! i cant wait any longer lol...


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome mummy to be!


----------



## lolley

Lucie73821 said:


> I used a strip opk from Walgreens. They look like some of the internet cheapies I see other people use. I didn't use one this morning though, but I'll test again later this evening. I have been testing in the am and pm for the past couple of days. As for temping, I have been, but I'm not doing it at the same time every day, but within the same hour (if that makes sense). I figured I'd just dabble in it this month, and get more serious about it next cycle-but I hope I don't have to! :) If I've done it right, there should be a link to my chart in my sig.
> 
> Thanks for your input!

just had a nosey i didnt see it before :dohh:
looks like your doing well with the :sex: and timing is fab, my temping is the same as i dont sleep well but i still see the difference hopefully your temp will rise soon and it will pinpoint when you O'd they say 12 to 36 hours after your 1st positive so FX for you :)

:dust:


----------



## lolley

:hi: mummytobe

my goodness only 2 weeks you are truley a newlywed.

Congratulations :flower:
sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## starcrossed

hi hi 

M2B!!

Welcome!!!

Hope everyone is all good!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

AHOI HOI!!!

got my positive OPK!!! wooooo!!! so for the first time over i could ovulate from CD15-CD17 whereas i always ovulate at CD22!!! last month was CD18 because i did soy-isoflavones from CD6-11 but this month i did CD2-7 and here i am ovulating SUPER EARLIER!!!! so happy! so excited! ready to :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

ALTHO!!! i did BD with hubby this morning and i am really kinda funny about baby making BD it has to be in a baby making position AND i like it if we :shy: at the same time because i know orgasm helps to suck the spermy up through the cervix and this morning we didn't finish together and we were in a crap baby making position and i had saved that sperm up for a couple of days so i'm kinda annoyed! I sound like a cow saying that. Like "Bad husband". But i don't mean it like that, i'm just worried we didn't do it right.


----------



## Lucie73821

Yeah for positive OPKs Betheney! I think I got my first one earlier this week too! I know what you mean about worrying about position, etc. I'm the same way! 

I guess now begins the TWW for me. I feel like this is my first cycle that I've really "tried", I've been charting my BBT, and using OPKs for the first time. Ugh! I am horrible at waiting! How am I going to make it through the next two weeks?


----------



## starcrossed

I'm with Betheny I got a OPK so lots of BDing to do!!

:dust: to everyone!!
Lots of Love

Delly xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh you go girls :) woot woot... Hope your all having loads of fun :) hehehehe
unfortunately for me right at this moment in time that is the last thing that i want. I dont know why!!!!! It is not like me at all. But i just dont want it.... I should be wanting it 24/7 cause we are trying to have a 2nd bubba but i just dont :( HELP!!!!


----------



## Betheney

mummy to be said:


> Oh you go girls :) woot woot... Hope your all having loads of fun :) hehehehe
> unfortunately for me right at this moment in time that is the last thing that i want. I dont know why!!!!! It is not like me at all. But i just dont want it.... I should be wanting it 24/7 cause we are trying to have a 2nd bubba but i just dont :( HELP!!!!

Mummy to be there is no bigger turn off than feeling you HAVE to have sex. The first month me and hubby were TTC we really had no idea when i ovulated so we had sex like 8 days in a row and it was so crap! he wasn't into it at all and we fought every night and we had to like force ourselves into the mood it was pretty horrible. Not only that but if you don't have sex for a week your more up for it after you've had it everynight you don't need it. I try every second day from about CD10 then if i get a +ve opk i TRY everyday for 3 days but it doesn't always work.


----------



## Betheney

Lucie and starcrossed we are all in the TWW together! 

Lucie i noticed on your FF chart that you stopped OPK once you got the positive, you shouldn't stop because your first OPK can somtimes just be your LH on its way up... i know some cycles i get positives for 2-3 days in a row and it gives a better idea on when i actually ovulated. Plus temping everyday would help as you could see exactly what day your temp rise happens to better pin-point ovulation. Not that it really matters in your case because you and hubby have BDd like crazy.

LOVE LOVE LOVE

GOOD LUCK TO US ALL!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi guys, can i join you? I got married last August and we're on cycle 2 of ttc our first x


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome dreamofabean! I got married in August too!

Thanks for the advice on OPKs and temping Betheney. This is my first month doing both, so it's more like trial and error. :) I had a pretty hellish week at school so that didn't help the efforts. Next month I will try to do better, but hopefully I won't have to. :) And I know what you mean about the turn off of feeling you HAVE to BD. The other night we were both sooooo tired, and it was like Sex???? No Thanks! :) 

Wow, three of us are in the TWW! Next stop, BFPs for us all! 

Have a wonderful day ladies!!!


----------



## starcrossed

TWW together, least we can cheer each other on! :)

My OPK was a bit darker today than yesterday so I reckon I'm going to ov any time now, so been BDing and then soft cups after so fingers crossed it'll be pink :bfp: all round for all of us :)

I wish they could invent a way to say if you'd got it right without the 2WW LOL

:dust: to everyone and FX'd

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

starcrossed said:


> I wish they could invent a way to say if you'd got it right without the 2WW LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Delly xxx

I wish someone would invent that too!!! I am soooo impatient. And this is my first month of really "trying", so these next two weeks will be a killer!


----------



## starcrossed

Yup
IT WILL BE HORRIBLE!!!

How long before you crack and pee on an early pregnancy test?! LOL


----------



## lolley

whoo hoo :happydance: go girlies, 3 of you together, if mine is the same as last month i should O on sat so will be joining you a week behind :)

sending you all lots of :dust: :dust:

Lucie- wow thats one nice thermal shift you have today FX for you :flower:

Betheney- waitning to see ours should be any day now :happydance: good news on the soy seems to be doing its job wonderfully :)

i decided not to go with soy yet as we go away april 2nd and if the witch shows up it will be timed nicely that she wont be with me while im away. if i dont have my BFP by the end of April again when the next witch shows (FX she doesn't) im going to try it then.


----------



## Lucie73821

I have a question about my temp today. When I woke up and reached for the thermometer, I realized it wasn't there. It was out in the other room on the desk. I got up and took my temp. I know you're supposed to take it laying down, but really didn't want to skip another day. Do you ladies think I should discard the temp, or leave it?


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls my temperature took a big dip this morning although i only had 4 hours of sleep, but i'm guessing it could be an ovulation temperature dip????? I had two positive OPKs over 2 days and i read that you can ovulate anywhere from 12 to 48hrs after a positive OPK with it on average and most commonly 36hours so i'm guessing i ovulated 36hours after the first one and 12hours after the second one which would put ovulation exactly on today! Me and hubby BD this morning at about 3am, i know kinda an odd time but it was when i went to bed so i had to try and wake him up. He didn't mind tho. He's like me, LOVES middle on the night random sex. SO i BD at 3am and should ovulate any time today...... possibly last night as i had a tiny tinge in my right ovary for about and hour subtle tingle tho.

Lucie - I would leave it there it can't hurt, and then in a week if you look back and its sticking out like crazy i would discard it then


----------



## lolley

Lucie - put the temp in but mark it as youwere out of bed just for your reference. when you put the temp in i will have a look.

Betheney - looks promising and good timing :) 

sending :dust: as always x


----------



## Betheney

3rd +ve OPK! WTF!!! Don't these OPKs know i'm running out of quantities of DHs :spermy:!!! i better ovulate soon because i don't think hubby has much left!!

Not to mention he is totally over BDing at this point. I had to bribe him with :dishes: to get it tonight!

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck Betheney! Bribe him with whatever you need to! :)


----------



## Betheney

Hello Ladies

Please Check the first post as i have added more Banners!! and i know some of you will like them

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

oh pants again!!!

i have got to wait until i get home, this stupid comp wont let me see the piccys just the writing :growlmad:

hope your doing ok, keep working on DH i am hoping you will have a lovely thermal shift tommorrow :) x


----------



## lolley

:happydance::happydance: oh yes look at my new siggy :happydance::happydance:

Thank you Betheney :flower:


----------



## lolley

*** RANT ALERT*** sorry :blush:

im so :growlmad: me and dh have had no :sex: both our faults we have been so tired not sure why. my temp dropped this morning quite a bit like it does when O is happening and have loads of ewcm :dohh: my monitor didnt give me a peak this morning so im hoping we have not missed it, were both at work and cant do anything till late tonight as im at uni. I wanted some of his swimmers there waiting :cry: i want expecting it till fri or sat so we were going to start tonight.

sorry girls just felt really down.


----------



## lolley

:cry:oh im even more gutted now :cry:
got home and has a +opk and there are no swimers there :cry:
last month when i had my positive i o'd the same day and with my temp drop this morning looks to be the same. DH is still at work and im off to uni now, so can presume im out already this month.

there is a positive side in that the reason i have missed it is because im 5 days early :)


----------



## starcrossed

<<HUGZ>>> Lolley, its not over till the fat :witch: sings!!

Lots of :sex: as much as you can!!

I think I've worn out Dan, my OPK has gone back to negative so I assume I've ov'd, I dont temp but I have felt a bit sicky, sore boobs and a sharp pain, so thats good enough for me.

I've been using softcups so hopefully not of the :spermy: have got away and got where they should be going, although hubby did mention his :spermy: better not have his sense of direction as they'll be going the wrong way, LOL

:dust: to everyone!!

How are the 2ww's going?? I'm already annoyed at waiting and I'm only 3 days in LOL

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

Well my TWW has started off pretty crappy! i got my first +ve OPK on CD15 so i was expecting to ovulate within 2days however i got +tv OPKs for 4 DAYS IN A ROW!!!! so when i would have liked to be 4DPO i was only 1, which sucks because i am super imaptient. Also me and hubby have BD for four days in a row and i think the little spermys have run out in numbers so the last time we BD was the most important (yesterday) because that was when i obviously ovulated as i FINALLY had my temp rise this morning, however that was when we had the least amount of SPERM! GOD DAMN IT!!!

Feel better soon Kelly, congrats on the early ov. You could still ov for a couple of days. When will you see hubby again?

LOVE LOVE LOVE

Look at all our new siggys!!! WWWWWWWOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## starcrossed

It only takes one Betheny :)

Anyway the others could be well ahead for eggy :) they go for 72 hours :D

FXd for you matey!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley, sorry things haven't been working out as you'd like. You're not out till the witch shows her ugly face!

As for the TWW, I'm not even sure how many DPO I am. FF still hasn't confirmed ovulation. I got a + OPK in the am of CD 19, but it was negative that evening. So I'm thinking I O'd on CD 20 or 21. So at most I'm 5 or 6 DPO. I'm just not sure. FF keeps asking me if I want to use the OPK as my primary fertility sign, but again, I'm not sure. I'm temping, but the temps aren't taken at the same time every day. I'm wondering if this is why FF hasn't shown that I've O'd yet? I'm just confused. :(

I'm headed to the dr.'s on Thursday. I'm having an ultrasound to rule out cysts, and to just check that everything "looks ok". Please send good vibes my way ladies!


----------



## lolley

Thanks ladies im feeling a bit better today sorry about the rant yesterday.
we got some in last night and this morning and will do tonight :thumbup:
my temp hasnt gone up enough for the thermal shift so im hoping ov is today and there are some there waiting :) we will see soon enough so looks like i will be joining you in the 2ww :happydance:

Betheney - dont worry about the little spermies, the fresher they are the better, if you save them up they are not as healthy and motility is not as good, its best to keep at it he will replenish enough to give you more each time ok so it wont be millions but still will be a few thousand and it looks like you have managed to do enough to have some there waiting which is always a good thing :thumbup: I do agree with you being 1dpo sorry and i would be the same about the waiting!

Lucie- its hard to tell as you have missed probably the 2 most important temps, i would go with day 22 as being 1 dpo as this is when you had a good thermal shift and it looks like you have well and truely covered your bases :thumbup:

Delly - hope you doing ok with your wait :hugs:

:dust: to all :dust:


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie please dont worry too much I reckon you Ov'd 12-36 hrs after you got your -ve. You have to release an egg to get it back to -ve from +ve :)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a cyst free scan for you <<hugz>>

Lolley I'm glad you got na na na na na na jiggy with it :)

Day 3 of 2WW argh another 11 at least to go <<sulk>> after all the peeing on a stick with OPK's I'm getting withdrawal symptoms LOL

:dust: to all!!! Let's all get our :bfp:'s this month!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

wouldn't that be fantastic :)
i have just come from reading the posts on the charting newbies and they got 3 + today and 1 + yesterday there is something going on there on that thread!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Ok ladies....really confused here. For some unknown reason, I did an OPK this evening. And it looks just like the one I did last Tuesday(in the AM-PM was neg), that I marked as positive on my FF chart. It came up super quick too. Could I not have O'd last week? Could I be gearing up to O now? I'm confused!


----------



## lolley

Hi Lucie,

just had a look at your chart, it is possible as your temps are still quite random?
do you take them the same time each morning and after 3 hours sleep?
how long are your cycles normally?
do you monitor other signds, cm/cp or do you get O pains?

im sorry for all the questions but its the only way we can help :)

I woud dep be :sex: though just incase. :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for helping Lolley. I'm not taking my temps at the exact same time each day, but usually within the same hour (between 6-7 or so). I think that next cycle I will def have to make sure I am doing it at the same time each day. As for my cycles, they have been all over the place since coming off BC (36, 30, 34, 39, and 46 days). And as for cm, I never seem to notice any. And as for O pains, I did appear to have what I thought were some last week around my + opk, but I've also had them the last day or so. 

I'm hoping that I see my dr. at my ultrasound appt., so I can discuss this with her.

Thanks so much ladies for your input!


----------



## lolley

hmmm that is difficult, keep :sex: just in case
i will keep an eye on your chart over the next couple of days.

i dont take them at the same time though as i dont tend to sleep well, although they are better this month, keep at it :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Ok, uploaded the pic to image shack, hopefully that will allow others to see it....

Here are my opks from this morning, taken around 11:30. The bottom one is the strip from my clear blue digital, which read negative. Although, the line on the CB one looks darker than my lines from last night. 


https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5553/testar.jpg


So my guess is that I really didn't get a positive last week. I think I'm going to take that out of my FF chart. I will test again tonight. I think O may be on the way.....what do you lovely ladies think?


----------



## lolley

wow thats one hell of a positive!!!!!

although my cb digi ones were darker than that but i did them in the afternoon.
the cheapy one is fab :)

like you said check again and see what it does.

oh and keep :sex:

i will keep an eye out for an update
:dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Had my ultrasound. It was very interesting. What was really neat is that they had a huge flat screen tv right in front of you so you could see what the tech was seeing.

Here's why I'm a bit confused. I mentioned that I got a positive opk this morning, and she said she would be able to tell if I was about to ovulate.

She said my lining looks very thin, like it would just before my period would start. She also saw fluid, which again she said is common just before a period. However, my ovaries (both looked good-one had many follicles and the other had a small cyst-which she called a "functional cyst") looked like the ovaries of a person who has just ovulated. She actually seemed a bit perplexed. She said that my ovaries seemed to be indicating one thing, but my lining was indicating another. She told me that I would be getting a call tomorrow with more detailed results.

So now I'm confused. I was planning on doing another opk tonight, but now I feel like it would be a waste. I guess there's nothing I can do but sit tight and wait for the phone call...

Thanks for letting me vent ladies!


----------



## starcrossed

(((((Lucie)))))

I hope that you get some answers properly tomorrow!!

Hopefully it'll be either nothing at all or something easily fixed!!

I'll keep my FXd for you!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

well im confused too i thought i had ov'd because of all the pains i had + opk's and my temps are not going up :growlmad:

Lucie - wow how fascinating and good news your ovarys are clear :happydance:
FX for the rest of your results :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Kelly I would still say your correct on your ovulation estimate your last two days were pretty much the highest you've had all cycle if you cut out the days that your timing is off you know the ones where your blue circles are empty circles instead the first one I would ignore entirely as it's so early in your cycle most temperatures are erratic in the first week. Just look at my cycle I always have an erratic week then a few days of a constant low temperatures then my rise in temperature after I ovulate. I don't know if you can read my notes but I always write if I was half asleep before testing or I had a restless all night or if I had to search for the thermometer for ages. I don't know about you but I test orally I test both sides off my mouth and record the average temp but record both in the notes and if it was left or right. If my temps vary greatly tho I test each side again. I found all my little details really help to understand what days to ignore and such. 

LOVE LOVE LOVE
Betheney


----------



## Lucie73821

Spoke with the nurse earlier. Looks like the positives I got this week were false. Apparently the dr. Is convinced that I did in fact ovulate recently. I was also told that I have a ruptured cyst on one ovary. Sounds like they are suggesting clomid with the hopes that it will help regulate my cycles. I will be hearing from the dr. again on Monday. 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend!


----------



## lolley

well you were right Betheney i have my crosshairs and im 3dpo :happydance: temp went up today so feeling happier as i was worried i hadn't ov'd and i would then have the witch for our holiday.

:hugs: Lucie, hope everything is ok and the news is good on Monday, let us know. The good side to it is at least they are going to do something about it and give you the help you deserve :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Hey hey just checking in to see how everyone is going. I'm 5DPO and its going ever so slowly. I'm a bit sick of TTC this month. I don't think its ever going to happen. I've gone off all my supplements and i even got drunk as a skunk the other night, something i haven't done since TTC. I'll get back into it next month but this month besides temping and here i'm having a little break....

Love you all


----------



## starcrossed

Betheney said:


> Hey hey just checking in to see how everyone is going. I'm 5DPO and its going ever so slowly. I'm a bit sick of TTC this month. I don't think its ever going to happen. I've gone off all my supplements and i even got drunk as a skunk the other night, something i haven't done since TTC. I'll get back into it next month but this month besides temping and here i'm having a little break....
> 
> Love you all

You watch it'll be your month hehe :D

I have cut back on booze and caffine, but untill the :bfp: appears I dont want to give EVERYTHING up, besides which at 5dpo eggy hasnt even sat anywhere to enjoy your alcoholic blood stream, LOL

I'm bored of 2WW after POAS for OPK in the run up everyday I'm dying to get my hands on a HPT LOL (I did have a sneaky wee on an OPK as somepeople say if you get 2 lines on that a while after +ve OPK its a good sign, but who knows for sure).

Chin up we'll get there!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

I have successfully cut most alcohol, caffeine and soft drinks out of my diet. I didn't really find them that hard to give up. I was never a big coffee addict or alcohol drinker to begin with. I did find it a little hard giving up my soft drinks but i moved from coca cola to lemonade and then onto water. But this month i felt like saying "ah F**k it" I was getting positive after positive after positive OPK so after 3DPO and still positive i had a temp rise that was 3days long it was obvious i had ovulated despite the OPKs so i had to just stop testing.

I'm getting really fidgety in this 2WW i usually have my temps start to drop off around 7-8DPO so right now i'm counting down to that. But i don't really like my chances this month anyway.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Lucie73821

Thought I'd pop in to say happy Monday ladies. :) 


Betheney don't give up! You're not out until the witch shows her ugly face. Fingers crossed she won't, and we'll have a batch of BFPs in here soon!

I had a nice visit with my mom, stepdad, and grandparents this weekend. I hope you ladies had wonderful weekends as well.

Not much new to report here. I'm waiting for a call from the dr. today. Oh, and I finally got cross hairs on my FF chart! Woo Hoo! 


Have a fab day ladies!


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

hope were all well :)

Betheney- having a drink wont hurt, the little bean wouldnt of implanted yet and you temps are looking good at the moment. Sending you lots of PMA and :dust:

Starcrossed - how many dpo are you now, i hate the 2ww its soooo long :sleep:sending you lots of :dust:

Lucie - wow your temps are looking fantastic how long is your luteal phase? it says you are 13 dpo so when are you testing? sending you lots of :dust:

wel i am 5dpo and im ok at the moment usually i have had enough already. Although my back went on me on saturday and has been very painful so think it has took my mind off it a bit.


----------



## starcrossed

Betheny I LIVE on pepsi max which is terrible I know, but I'm trying desperatly to ween myself off it, little by little, LOL

Alcohol not too much of a hassle but I'd be lying if I said I didnt like a tipple of a Friday night.

Hope your call from the Dr's is good news Lucie and all is well :)

Lolley-I'm about 7-8 dpo, I got the +ve OPK a week ago sat so I reckon its about right.

Some peeps on other forums have had very feint :bfp:'s at 7-8dpo and out of curiosity had a little wee on one of my IC's, but no luck, I'm staying away from them now!

Rarrr, half way through the 2WW and it's driving me nuts!! LOL

:dust: to all!!

Delly xxx


----------



## starcrossed

Ooooohhh, some news.....

Been a bit crampy the last few days, and today, since my last post I have discovered pink spotting, do we think this is good news???
Could it be implantation???
I DO HOPE SO!!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

My temperature took a bit of a drop this morning. I don't think its an odd once off mistake either as both sides of my mouth were nearly exactly the same. SO i my temp doesn't usually drop this early. It usually drops around 7-8DPO and here we are at 6DPO so i'm guessing because i'm no longer on B6 its my body giving me a short LP..... woooo (sarcasm)

I know it could be implantation dip but they say that happens and its not implantation more than it is

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

oooooo Delly, i think it's the only time in our cycle we are pleased to see pink spotting :haha: sounds good sending lots of sticky :dust:

Betheney- i wouldnt worry with that temp yet it is still not lower than any of your post ov temps and it could just be an ID, FX :flower:

Wheres Lucie? hope she had some good news :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Evening ladies (at least it is for me :) )

Well, I'm not happy. The nurse from my dr.'s office told me that before I could be prescribed clomid, I would have to come in for a Progesterone test. They want me to wait until I have a positive OPK, and then call the office. If my cycles decide to just be somewhat long, we're looking at at least a month. :( 

I'm really hoping that this won't be necessary. I think I will take a hpt on Sunday. That's the day FF has told me to test. The problem with my cycles is that they've became 6 days or so longer each cycle, so it's hard for me to know when I'm officially late.


----------



## Lorts

Lucie73821 said:


> Evening ladies (at least it is for me :) )
> 
> Well, I'm not happy. The nurse from my dr.'s office told me that before I could be prescribed clomid, I would have to come in for a Progesterone test. They want me to wait until I have a positive OPK, and then call the office. If my cycles decide to just be somewhat long, we're looking at at least a month. :(
> 
> I'm really hoping that this won't be necessary. I think I will take a hpt on Sunday. That's the day FF has told me to test. The problem with my cycles is that they've became 6 days or so longer each cycle, so it's hard for me to know when I'm officially late.


Thats rubbish hunni. Fingers crossed you get a :bfp: but if you don't then try and think positive - when you have waited for your +opk and have the tests done, you will finally have answers and can start to plan better. :hugs:


----------



## lolley

:hugs: Lucie, lets hope its not needed, your temps are looking lovely so FX :)

:dust:


----------



## lolley

Delly- any more news from you hun, the spotting sounded good :)

Betheney - how you doing, been waiting to see those temps go back up :flower:

Lucie - i still cant get over how high yours are :happydance:

Lorts - nice to hear from you, hope your doing ok :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lolley :)

No more news on spotting other than its stopped now, so a few more days and maybe I may get lucky on the ole POAS :)

How are you getting on in the 2WW?!?!

Who votes they should invent somereally early detection device? MEE!!!!

Howz everyone else toddling??

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

lolley said:


> Delly- any more news from you hun, the spotting sounded good :)
> 
> Betheney - how you doing, been waiting to see those temps go back up :flower:
> 
> Lucie - i still cant get over how high yours are :happydance:
> 
> Lorts - nice to hear from you, hope your doing ok :flower:

Hello dearest. If i take the temp from one side of my mouth there would of been no change in temp at all if i take it from the other side there would of been an ok kind of rise so i just averaged it and had a little rise. I had a cycle in Dec that my temp dropped on day 8 Then went back up on Day 9 then continued the drop 10, 11 and 12. 

I have a feeling i O'd one day earlier than what i said on FF so i think i may be CD8 that CD6 drop was a bit of an early drop for me and the temp on CD17 was recorded late so had i done it on time it would of been a little lower (as whenever i take it late its higher than normal) and CD18 i took really really early so had i taken it on time it would of been a smidgen higher. Resulting in Ov probably being CD17. SCREW! THE OPKS!!!! they were postive on 15-21 i just stopped recording because i didn't want to confuse FF.

Love Love Love


----------



## lolley

Delly - you got my vote too :haha:
so when are you testing? :happydance:

im ok, not felt bad at all this 2ww im quite impressed, trying not to symptom spot although we all know how hard that is! so im now in the 1ww :)

Betheney - a little rise is better than a drop :flower:
hmm i tend to agree with you about you may of O'd a day earlier than FF put you, but i wouldn't worry you have all your bases covered.

lets hope this is all our month, how good would that be :happydance:


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> Delly- any more news from you hun, the spotting sounded good :)
> 
> Betheney - how you doing, been waiting to see those temps go back up :flower:
> 
> Lucie - i still cant get over how high yours are :happydance:
> 
> Lorts - nice to hear from you, hope your doing ok :flower:

Hi ladies,

How are we all today?? Is there any updates?? 

I think im 6DPO (Not 100% sure when I ovulated as I got 4 + OPK!!) :dohh: I'm heading into my 1ww! I'm trying not to symptom spot but I have noticed a tightening. Feels as though my musscles are tighter 'down below' - no reason for this. It could be anything I suppose!!

:dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, I'm a bit down in the dumps tonight. CD 34. For some reason, I decided to do a test tonight. BFN. :(

I am just so frustrated. Due to my crazy cycles, I'm not even sure when to expect AF. At this point, I just want her to hurry up and get here so I can get into the dr.'s and get my blood work done. 

I want to thank you ladies for letting me vent. It's so hard, as I don't feel like I can talk to my friends about all this. 

I've got my fingers crossed for you lovely ladies still in the TWW.


----------



## Betheney

Hello ladies

Just dropping in to see how you are all doing. I think tomorrows temp will be the cruncher for me, it peaked a few days ago at a crappy temp 36.7 a good peak for me would be 36.9 anyway. It dropped once and has been floating around 36.4-36.5 so if tomorrow is in that area or if it is higher i will do a HPT if it is lower i can expect AF within 3 days and wont bother testing. My ovary has been causing me quite a bit if pain but i think i have a pretty bung right ovary. It hurts when it stretch or anything.

Must go

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

I cant believe so many of us are in the 2ww together :)
its so good though having people going through the same.

:hugs: to Lucie I had a 49 day cycle a couple back so know what your going through.

Betheney - my fingers are tightly crossed for tomorrows temp .

lots of :dust and PMA to all of us waiting.

my chart looks pretty pants if im honest, its doing pretty much the same as last month so im not hopeful.


----------



## starcrossed

Hey girlies :)

Lorts, big hugs for the wait and see....

Lucie its not over tilll the :witch: is here so just ride it out and if she arrives we're here with a big :hug: and onto next month!!

Betheny, fingers crossed for tomorrow for a nice high :bfp: temp!!!

Lolly still in the same boat I'm sending you lots of :dust:

I'm still in this hideous wait, and I've developed a crazy POAS habit, every morning I'm disappointed with the :bfn: and the rational part of me is saying its still early days for a :bfp: but the other part is gearing up already for next month.

I have a 33 day cycle tho so I'm not sure when would be the earliest it'd show up.

Anyway :dust: and :hugs: to all!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

I had a temp rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had a temp rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had a temp rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had a temp rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had a temp rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I tested straightaway and got a BFN but maybe tomorrow? oh PLEASE!!

I don't think its an odd temperature. Like a one off. Unless i was only half asleep before testing and because i was kinda awake my temp started to rise. I did have an extra blanket on this morning tho. I had a dream that my alarm didn't go off and when i looked at the time it was 7.30 so i quickly took my temperature and it was a dissapointing .35 but then i realised it wasn't a 36.35 it was a 37.35 and i got really really really excited. Then my alarm went off and i woke up and i was heart broken i dreamt the temp rise, i was so crushed because the dream was one of those ones that felt so real. So i temped and got a 36.59 on the left and i thought here we go it'll be a day where i get 36.2 and 36.7 throwing EVERTHING off because i don't know which one to take and the right ended up being 36.68! so i had 36.59 and 36.68! I jumped up grabbed a HPT and went and pee'd. However BFN it is. *sigh* i shall not be discouraged tho!!!! for once i am happy to hope for a few days rather than sit and convince myself this month is not the month. I feel like doing lots of PMA!

I LOVE YOU GIRLS!!!


----------



## Betheney

Just realised i have written alot of posts but not a great deal is writting back to you lovely ladies.

Delly- I had a POAS addiction, but now i realised if my body hasn't started to rise in temp, my body hasn't registered a pregnancy and i tell myself that EVERYDAY! and alas rather than POAS from 7DPO onwards this month i POAS today at 10DPO. I don't think i even tested last month because after 8DPO mt temp dropped steadily.

Lucie - I'm sorry your having a crappy cycle. Its pretty awesome that you are getting blood work done next cycle and your on top of things. I Hope you feel better soon.

Kelly - How are you getting on? I think your temps look good. Not erratic. Its just hard because mine go up and then come down so its pretty easy to spot something off. But my pre-ov temps are erratic and crap. I like your temps with a big distinguishable change in temp.

Lorts - i know how you feel with the OPKs i think i got 7 +ve OPKS this month!!! I ignored the last 3 or 4. I found one website that says LH goes straight up at the beginning of the surge but can take quite a few days to go down. so i'm guessing thats what happened to me.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

:happydance::happydance: OMG :happydance::happydance:
BETHENEY HAD A TEMP RISE!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!

Told you i was sending loads of pma and :dust: oh my fingers and toes are crossed for your bfp :winkwink:

im ok, just trying not to symptom spot this month, i had a massive urge to poas this afternoon so i thought i did the sensible thing and peed on an opk as their cheapie ones just to kill the urge :blush: lol.
i have been having lots of creamy cm which is different this month although not reading into it, oh please let me have a temp rise too :coffee:

Delly - your 9/10 dpo? is that right, how long is your luteal phase normally i would say maybe test sunday sending :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney, congrats on your temp rise! I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks ladies for listening to me whine last night. I was feeling pretty low. Was watching tv, and saw not one, but two girls talk about how they got pregnant the first time they had sex. Really bugged me. But I'm in a better mood this evening thank goodness. I really don't know what I'd do without you ladies to talk to. So thanks again. :)


----------



## Betheney

Kelly - I'm always the person to convince myself at 7dpo that all my chances are gone. But I feel 100% sure each month I'm not preg. But this month I'm going nuts with the pma. I'm trying so hard to wish it to happen. I usually have lots of pma but once the tww arrives it all goes out the window. Thank you for thinking of me and praying for me as much as I am. I don't know what I would do without you girls. I think the first casuAlty would be my sanity. I have really gone off symptom spotting. One month I was CONVINCED I was preg because of the symptoms, I was tired, constipated, cramps, sore boobs, bleeding gums, headaches, creamy cm I was so convinced I was preg when af arrived I wasn't phased as I thought it was just a heavy impl bleeding. So since then I find any symptom can be caused by something else. So I don't bother spotting. I do know it's an addiction for some tho.

Lucie - thank you for your wishes and support. I hope your feeling better soon. We all know the pains of seeing/knowing other easily pregnant women.

so I poss this morn because of my temp rise. But it was a bfn! Then tonight I couldn't fight the urge when the chances might be high and got another bfn! And I think it may have been the first time I've ever tested at night. That's how nuts this cycle is sending me. I checked it for about the next five mins and it was still bfn but then about half hour later I looked at it and it was positive. I know it's prob an evaporate. But it didn't look like one. I'll try again in the morning. If it truly was a positive it should show up in the morning. I also don't usually get evaps on that brand not for like a few days. However I was kinda sitting on this one so I made it heat up which can largely contribute to it being an evaporate. Anyway enough rambling. Will post in 8 hours the hot result!!!!!!!

Love love love

p.s. Sorry if this post is jumbled with bad spelling. I'm posting using an iPod touch. My brother is hogging the computer


----------



## starcrossed

That sounds like a good sign Betheny I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!

I think the :witch: has clobbered me over the head with the handle a blinking week early :( 

However I'm holding out hope it'll stop and it was just actually an implantation bleed rather than period...its dark reddy/brown, heavy this aft but easing back off now, but then again I'm crampy.....BOOO!! Spoiling my weekend fun whatever!! LOL (not going to waste my softcups on :sex: LOL)


Anyway hope all you girlies are fine and i'll keep my fingers crossed for the rest of you left in the game for a :bfp: I think I'm out, but I'll let you know when I do!

:dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

well this morning i woke up with another exciting temp rise and ran to do a hpt

AND

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/oi.png

The only thing is i just noticed the test said to only put it in a cup of water for 5 secs and i had it in there for a while....... ooops. Hubby is happy but doesn't think its positive because its too light (he doesn't get it) and thinks i should wait a few days and test again. I know there is still a large chance of chemical or mc. 

But right now i have a BFP!

And how friggin hilarious that the one month i say "Shit i think maybe we shouldn't fall pregnant this month because i wont qualify for maternity leave, i didn't know that till after Ov and we've already had alot of bd"....... hahahaha...... Hubby smiles and says "Thats the way life works honey"

I AM KEEPING MY FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL LADIES THAT WILL BE JOINING ME SOON!!!!!!!

- edit -

Just did another HPT as i didn't follow the instructions properly this morning and its also POSITIVE!!


----------



## Lucie73821

OMG Betheney!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!! What amazing news!!!! I'm sending lots of sticky dust your way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starcrossed

:wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS BETHENEY!!!:wohoo:


----------



## starcrossed

I think :witch: has got me early!! BOOO!!!!

Will be temping this month aswell as opk, taking it seriously this month!!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

:happydance::happydance:oh my god:happydance::happydance:

im sooo pleased for you Betheney, congratulations, wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Please dont leave us all together, make sure you pop in :hugs:


----------



## lolley

Delly - sorry huni if it is that nasty witch, im still hoping its not if your early :hugs:

well ermmm i think i had a temp rise :blush: lol
have a look at my chart!

im hoping its not a fluke cause its way out! :wacko: i was very good i didnt test, but now im thinking i should have! im going to see what tommorows is if its up there with todays i will test :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Delly-hope it's not really the witch!

Betheney-Still over the moon for you!

Lolley-Temp rise! Yeah! Hope you have another one tomorrow!

Nothing new to report here. Still no AF, still no BFP. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Lorts

Betheney said:


> well this morning i woke up with another exciting temp rise and ran to do a hpt
> 
> AND
> 
> BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/oi.png
> 
> The only thing is i just noticed the test said to only put it in a cup of water for 5 secs and i had it in there for a while....... ooops. Hubby is happy but doesn't think its positive because its too light (he doesn't get it) and thinks i should wait a few days and test again. I know there is still a large chance of chemical or mc.
> 
> But right now i have a BFP!
> 
> And how friggin hilarious that the one month i say "Shit i think maybe we shouldn't fall pregnant this month because i wont qualify for maternity leave, i didn't know that till after Ov and we've already had alot of bd"....... hahahaha...... Hubby smiles and says "Thats the way life works honey"
> 
> I AM KEEPING MY FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL LADIES THAT WILL BE JOINING ME SOON!!!!!!!
> 
> - edit -
> 
> Just did another HPT as i didn't follow the instructions properly this morning and its also POSITIVE!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really really pleased for you!!!!

Sending you loads of sticky :dust: in your direction!! 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months... and enjoy!!! xx


----------



## starcrossed

Yay Lolley TEMP RISE!!!

Lucie-no news= good news!! :D

The :witch: has hit me over the head with her broom :( Ah well, I'm on a new cycle a new month of hope!!

Never know I may get my :bfp: in New York which would be AMAZING!! so all is not lost!! 

Going to have a go at this temping lark and work out my cycles, first month was 33 days, then 26 this, I'm just off Evra so hoping this is just my cycles settling down! However been trying out my softcups for they're proper purpose, I really wish they had them here in uk they're FAB!

Anyway girlies still in 2ww :dust: 

Betheney get knitting booties!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

Lucie, Delly, Kelly, Lorts!!!!
THANK YOU FOR YOUR WELL WISHES!! I LOVE YOU LADIES!!!!!

Delly you need a momentous occasion for a BFP! to never be forgotton. New york would be fantastic! I just peed on stick at 7.30am and ran and told hubby. Not very exciting.... i always imagined doing something nuts but in the moment there was no chance i could contain it.

Kelly - I have no plans to leave this thread!! How could i ever leave my girls. Some other ladies that are in first tri still come back and comment on my journal to see how i'm doing. I still wish to know how you are all doing.
AND A TEMP RISE!!!!!!!!!!! WWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh how fantastic it would be to be preggo together only 1-2 days apart. You ovulated on the 3rd i ovulated on the 2nd!!!! That temp rise looks fantastic! Alot stronger than mine. I'm paranoid my temps aren't going up high enough and that my progesterone might not be high enough to keep away AF. Just errant paranoid thoughts. 60% of early pregnancies end up as CHEMICALS!!!! Trying to remember that fact. Although i don't feel like AF is coming, i feel very crampy and a sore lower back but my boobs AREN'T sore like they usually are. Just praying for a sticky bean!!! And my fingers and toes are definitely crossed for you dearest.

Lucie - I agree no news is good news! But you had a nice temp rise this morning! Thanks again for your well wishes and do not lose hope!

Lorts - I see your 27 / 29!! Do you think this is the month? How you feeling? Do you temp? If so what are your temps doing?

Except the awkward thing is i had a 21st to go to tonight and everyone found it odd i wasn't drinking and i didn't want to even taste it (even tho it probably wouldn't hurt) Then my brother the drunken mess said in front of my colleagues "So i hear your having a baby beth" He was joking and it was horrible and awkward and everyone was looking at me. STUPID DRUNKEN BROTHERS!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Betheney I'm hoping for a sticky bean for you!! I'm sure you'll be fine just having a look at your chart (not that I really know what I'm looking for but its on the up!)

Dont worry about not drinking I had your share last night hehe, thought I'd make best of th fact I'm not in the game this month hehe!!

I'm telling you tho I better get a :bfp: this cycle otherwise the :witch: is gonna get me in NYC and I dont wanna be feeling crappy with all that shopping and yummy eating to do!!

Girlies, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed, for your :bfp:'s although I am scared I'll be in here on my todd LOL

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Looking for more friends? 

I have been married for a month and a half and we are on our second cycle ttc #1 

congrats Betheney!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Welcome Lovealittle!!!​


----------



## lolley

:hi: lovealittle
come and join us looks like it might be a lucky thread, we have not been going long and got our 1st:bfp: yay :happydance: tell us abit about you and hubby and if you want to share your wedding piccys. ours are on the 1st page :)

Delly - stupid witch, hope she doesn't give you too much trouble and glad you are positive, lets hope to see that flashing icon while your in NYC :) give us a shout if you need help in temping, i only started as i wanted to make sure i was ovulating, have you got a BBT yet?

Lucie - hope your ok, keep positive she hasn't come yet :thumbup:

Betheney all i can say is - :yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Lovealittle! Tell us about you and your hubby. Would love to see some pics too!

Well ladies, I've had a rough day. Just generally feeling sorry for myself. :( I got an invitation to my friend's baby shower yesterday. Don't get me wrong, I'm super happy for her-she and her husband tried for years to have a baby, then they adopted a baby last May. Now she's pregnant and due a week before their son's 1st birthday! 

Delly-Sorry the witch came. I agree, getting your BFP in New York would be amazing! Keep up that PMA!!!

Lolley- Got my fingers crossed for you! Are you planning on testing soon?


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Girls :)

Lolley- Thanx I'll give you a shout on temping if I get stuck, I got a pretty accurate thermometer so should be good :) I have a pretty high temp today at 99F so, will see how that pans out. I got positive OPK's at CD15 so I'm really pee'd off :witch: is here, still catch myself hoping its just stopped and its implantation, but the sensible part of me knows that thats not true LOL


Lucie-I still have my fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you :) Looking good with no :witch: so far :) <<hugz>> It'll be your baby shower soon I'm sure!!

Lovealittle-looking forward to piccies :D

As I said I gotta get it right this cycle as I dont want :witch: in NYC, maybe she wont catch me on her broom, i'm hoping our continental flight will be quicker over the pond :) 

This TTC lark has turned me from a rational person into an hormonal mess....I've told Dan, he better impregnante me soon, I've had enough of wonky cycles etc I want to sprog and be back on my lovely Evra patches LOL

:dust: to everyone!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Lucie, thank you, im not sure about testing, if its up tomorrow i may do one.

Delly - your thermometer is it a 4 digit one? as in 00.00 if it is not it wont work. you can get them really cheap from ebay, just put in BBT should come up, its where i got mine from was only a couple od pound :)


----------



## starcrossed

It's only 1dp on the one i have, but I just ordered one with 2dps.

It should be arriving early in the week, so I'll manage with the one i have till the other arrives.

What a hoo har all this TTC is, how do some people do it by "accident" LOL

Thanx for the help Lolley, I'm sure I'll be pestering you lots more hehe!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

its fine, anything i can do let me know.
my first month i missed a few days while i waited for my bbt, so dont worry.

and yes whats an accident my goodness all this stress and temping, opk's, checking cm etc and still nothing!


----------



## Lorts

:hi: guys, This thread is getting really exciting!! I love reading all of your updates!:happydance:

I kinda wish I was temping to give me something to do and to give me some signs earlier rather than second guessing all the time! I'm not sure if I can do it though, as I work shifts and don't sleep too well so not sure if that will effect things??? 

Nothing to report on me. I have felt tired today but I wouldn't say it was a sign... just the week catching up with me!! :sleep: No sore boobs, no extra CM, no nothing... just plain old Lorts!! :laugh2:

AF should be due on Tues (29 day cycle) but I ovulated late.... I think about 2-3 days later than usual. Do you think I will still come on on Tues or 2 weeks after I O... which will mae it Thurs or Fri????

Than you girlies!

:dust: to all of us and sticky :dust: for those with a :bfp:

XxXxXxXxXxXxX


----------



## Betheney

Hi ladies

Kinda feeling a little off this morning, This mornings temp was really low. It was low last night too. so i don't think its a one off. Feeling kinda super duper sad. I pray it will be a sticky bean!!!! Still feel really nauseous. 

Welcome lovealittle!!! This team is fantastic!

LOVE


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi all and than you all for the warm welcomes!! I will have to add pictures another time - I am not great with uploading so I will have to do it when I have more time to learn how! 
My husband and I met backpacking Australia six years ago and dated long distance for about 4 years - he is from the UK - we were married in January in Cuba and live here in Canada. We are now very ready to add a little one to our family.


----------



## lolley

Betheney- please dont worry, stress is not good!!! You will have PMA :hugs: im sending it right round the world to you. I have seen lots of charts with drops after they get bfp's That line was there :happydance:
sending lots of sticky glue :dust:

lovealittle- what a lovely story, nice to have you with us, look forward to the piccys.

Im off to bed shortly, been writing an assisgnment since this afternoon.

keep your fingers crossed for my temp girls :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

Lolley, got my fingers crossed for you!!!!

Just realised your in the west mids, where abouts??

We live in west bromwich, but I'm originally from Brierley Hill, and Hubby is from Atherstone by nuneaton.

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

Lolley, my fingers and toes are crossed! Let us know asap!! X


----------



## Betheney

Kelly - I keep checking to see if you have temped yet!! Your killing me! Remember my first temp rise i got a negative HPT but the second day was when i got my positive!! PLEASE HURRY THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!! I am trying not to stress but its hard not to. My work is horrendously stressful ATM i haven't told you girls or mentioned it because TBH i'm trying really hard not to think about it at home and i don't think i could re-tell the whole bullshit story. I spend most days on the edge of tears, to summarise my department is doing badly and they are quick to blame us rather than the lack of customers, I also swore at another salesperson and got my arsed kicked over that. There is a huge meeting to happen later this week with me and my colleague and a big boss but knowing the emotional person i am i will probably cry for an hour and not be able to say anything. if i wasn't pregnant and leaving the job in 6 months i'd probably leave now. Its so shit i spend my days on edge and it annoys the shit out of me that my body is trying to grow a baby bean and its one of the most stressfull times baby making aside. URGH!

Lorts - I tend to not symptom spot but i didn't really have any extra noticeable symptoms except the day i got the BFP (yesterday) that night i was nauseous and i am again today. However i am an extremely nauseous person, if i take a tablet without food it isn't pretty. Ovulation and AF both make me nauseous so without that i doubt i would have any symptoms, i know my boobs are sore but thats standard with af so i'm not using it as a symptom, although i swear my nipples feel different today if i pinch them lightly it feels odd. More painful than usual.

Lucie - still no news?? When did you do your last HPT??

Lovealittle1 - Such a precious story, Australia can be magical yes? :winkwink: I live in Melbourne, I wish i had a great story me and hubby worked together at burger king. hahaha. Welcome again! I have no doubt you will slip right in with this lovely bunch


----------



## lolley

Thanks ladies,
sorry to dissapoint you but my temp yesterday must of been a fluke its back to normal today.

im sorry i cant stay its mothers day so have to rush to see my mom and others i will come back on later.

sorry your having a rough time Betheny again will speak later.

sticky :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney, sorry work is so crappy right now. :( Hopefully your meeting later this week goes well.

Lolley, sorry to hear your temp is back to normal. 

Lovealittle1, what a lovely story about how you and your hubby met. :) 

Well ladies, I woke up this morning to some spotting. I think AF will be here soon. I'm actually glad (as weird as that sounds). My last cycle was 46 days, so this one is looking like it's going to be shorter! Which is the first time my cycle has been shorter from month to month since I went off the pill in August. :) Plus that means I can get in sooner to the dr. for my blood work. So for the first month in this whole ttc process, I'm actually not super upset to see AF.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Guys!!!

Lucie, sorry some spotting is signalling :witch: however, as you said it means you can get your bloods done which means you can get the help you need!

Lolley-Damn temps, I hope today was the fluke and the others were the real deal!!

Betheney-<<hugz>> I know how horrid it is to be stuck somewhere you dont want to be for a job. Not quite the same but the school I work in is hideous at times, I'm forever covered in bruises splitting up fights or being jostled by the boys and constantly stressed from the abuse and paperwork. It worries me sometimes if we do get a sticky bean that I get a nasty bump and it all ends in tears, however I try and focus on all teh good things, especially my form who I love love love :)
As you said you got 6 months and you get some space from it if you go back after bubs you may feel differently about it. Try and focus on the bits you like and have that sly smile to yourself you'll be out soon!!!

<<<HUGZ>>>>

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

starcrossed said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> 
> Lucie, sorry some spotting is signalling :witch: however, as you said it means you can get your bloods done which means you can get the help you need!
> 
> Lolley-Damn temps, I hope today was the fluke and the others were the real deal!!
> 
> Betheney-<<hugz>> I know how horrid it is to be stuck somewhere you dont want to be for a job. Not quite the same but the school I work in is hideous at times, I'm forever covered in bruises splitting up fights or being jostled by the boys and constantly stressed from the abuse and paperwork. It worries me sometimes if we do get a sticky bean that I get a nasty bump and it all ends in tears, however I try and focus on all teh good things, especially my form who I love love love :)
> As you said you got 6 months and you get some space from it if you go back after bubs you may feel differently about it. Try and focus on the bits you like and have that sly smile to yourself you'll be out soon!!!
> 
> <<<HUGZ>>>>
> 
> :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Delly xxx


Lolley - I'm hoping things turn out OK for you. Fingers crossed for tomorrows temp. :hugs:

Delly - I can relate to you. I have quite a physical job so I have the same fears as you!


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts- Its getting to the point I let them knock each other silly while I wait for a senior member of staff to come and sort them out.
Teaching in my school is so stressful tho, I think modern life is in general, people dont seem to have any care or compassion for each other which is soo sad.

I know for a fact if I'm lucky enough to get a :bfp: I'm staying well out of any rough housing and getting one of the lovely lads out of my form to lift/carry etc and generally keep me safe in corridors LOL (to be fair he's 13 and 6ft 2 already :D)

I'm going to buy a lottery ticket in the meantime and keep my fingers crossed!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

How silly am i!!! My FF is kinda funny because i missed a day of temping and didn't put it in, so all my temps are 24 earlier than what they should have been, so i got my BFP later than i thought. i can track back via my BnB posts what temps were on what days and the mistake seems somewhere between, CD18 and CD24, i fixed what i could but between 18 and 24 i never posted my temps on BnB. But its fine everything else is spot on like Ov date and such.

I also got my BFP on 12DPO!! thats super late in my mind! I wonder if that matters..... if my hcg levels are lower than they should be.... if my baby bean might not be so sticky... hmmmm.... i'm not being morbid just wondering. I spent all yesterday night being positive rather than worrying and it felt fantastic! I thought how i'll be very pregnant and mine and hubbies 1 yr wedding anniversary in Oct 11 as bub may be due around 20th of november... also i will be 6 month pregnant when i go back to my home town in August and see all my old friends and colleagues i may even have a baby shower then  I know i might be getting ahead of myself but after i realised i am further DPO than i thought (past the AF due date) and that my temp went back up this morning so now i'm happy that my temps are just fluctuating.

Might buy a digi test today  But they are super expensive they're like $35 for 2

LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Betheney - sorry to hear about work. When times get tough there just do your best to zone out and daydream happy thoughts!! Or even just daydream about it being your last day at work before you go on maternity leave!! Aus is very magical - I never made it to Melbourne but always heard great things about it from fellow backpackers!! Oh how I would love to visit your beautiful country again one day!! 

Lucie - sorry to hear about af being on the way but great that you can now get your blood work done and hopefully this means that your cycles will stay shorter in length.

Delly - good luck with the lotto ticket


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Betheney!!

So nice to see your little bean counter on your signature :wohoo:.

I'm glad your temps are just up and down now and not signalling any probs :D

Come on beanie stick!!

As for a digi test, why not get one off ebay, thats where mine are from (that I'm saving for best, ie when I got a chance of it saying preggy hehe)

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

nothing to report here as yet, AF is due wed/thurs so keeping my fingers crossed although if my temp starts dropping tomorrow i will no im out.

right to catch up with everyone, i had such a busy day yesterday.

Betheney- Hope the meeting goes well this week, try to be strong and think you wont have to be there too much longer.
Dont worry about FF and your dates you got you BFP and that all that matters and 12dpo is still early for a BFP so please dont worry about HCG levels your line was lovely on your test.
I agree with Delly have a look on ebay for a cb digi , i got mine from there and am also saving it for when i can be sure :)
lovely ticker, so happy for you :happydance:

Delly - How you doing? hope that nasty witch isn't treating you badly!
I live about 1 mile from Cannock so not too far from you :)
I totally understand about your job, when i was pregnant last time i worked in a residential school for children with autism, I was battered the same as you. When i found out i was pregnant they moved me to the offices, they have to provide a safe environment for you to work in. When you get your BFP, they will do a risk assessment and it should all get sorted there.

Lucie - any news on the spotting, I have my fingers crossed it is not the witch, but if it is at least like you say your bloods can be done quicker.

Lorts and Lovealittle - where are you in your cycle, hope your both well.

sending :dust: as always


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lolley, 

Thanks for the reassurance, I hope school will be good to me, its a worry as boys are so much bigger than I am even some of my form now they're only 13 although I have to keep quiet for 14 weeks if we're lucky enough to get a :bfp: (not from here but for school) As i have Lupus there is a chance all may not be well with their heart so they have to check that to make sure that the baby will be ok. This babying is all wait wait wait for me :lol:

:witch: has been really mean this month showing up a week early with no invitation lol had a bit of a tum bug with it aswell this time :'( RAH hence my mid afternoon posting I've had to have the day off and some quality time with my white telephone! LOL

I'm glad :witch: not clonked anyone else over the head yet and I'm hoping everyone elses temps stay nice and high!!!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

oh dear hope you feel better soon, im at work but no one is in the office with me and my student got sent home sick so just popping in and out lol.

Nice to see you have started your FF.

when do you go to NYC? were going to Egypt in 18days :happydance: so if the witch gets me i will temp until i go as i should ov again just before or as we go, i dont think going from here with our cold to 30+ degrees will be any good to follow a pattern.


----------



## starcrossed

We go on the 8th of April :) HOW EXCITING!!!

Where in Egypt are you going to?? We went on a nile cruise and a week in Hurgarda for a honeymoon!! IT WAS AMAZING!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE EGYPT!!!

Anyway where you sleep will be AC'd so it wont matter for temping, at night I was cold in fact one of the only peeps to go to egypt in the height of their summer and feel chilly!! LOL


----------



## lolley

were going to sharm and a day trip to cairo cant wait. we had a bit of a bad time when we got married in Cyprus so this is like a special late Honeymoon (long story). Just me and hubby going too the boys are staying with their Dad, i have to say though that was their descission i did ask them to come, but as they have a little brother at their Dads they wanted to be with him for his Birthday.
Im just thinking i cant be bothered with the temping while im away want to enjoy the rest and you never know having a relaxed attitude might bring it on like Betheney :)

so we will be away together,i go on the 2nd, gosh it will be quiet round here!


----------



## starcrossed

<<hugz>> for the first Honeymoon its horrible when things dont quite go to plan. We had a quite a few issues with Thomson and our honeymoon, however they've been put right now back in UK with some compo.

We went to cairo for a day and it was AMAZING we used an Egyptian company called Memphys and they were fab, we had a guide to ourselves :D !!!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=307137&id=543855424&l=164ec56bf0

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=306937&id=543855424&l=677e5d4330

There are our egypt pics on there!!!

Its a shame your little ones want to stay at home, but it will just make extra babymaking time :) 

I'm getting a blackberry tomorrow with wi-fi and the saddo I am you watch I'll be checking in esp if I get a :bfp: LOL

We just booked a Malta adventure for our summer holiday aswell! I'm sure one of those has to be lucky for a :bfp: LOL


----------



## lolley

Thank you for the pics, i cant look at them here facebook is blocked i will be having a nosey when im home :)

if we like it we may take them in a couple of years, i like going away for easter and same as you it has to be in school time, so its good for the weather andnot too far to fly.

oh i will check in too lol i will be on the hotels internet lol.
i'm sure one of you lovely holidays will bring you that BFP, lets hope it will be in NYC.


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> nothing to report here as yet, AF is due wed/thurs so keeping my fingers crossed although if my temp starts dropping tomorrow i will no im out.
> 
> right to catch up with everyone, i had such a busy day yesterday.
> 
> Betheney- Hope the meeting goes well this week, try to be strong and think you wont have to be there too much longer.
> Dont worry about FF and your dates you got you BFP and that all that matters and 12dpo is still early for a BFP so please dont worry about HCG levels your line was lovely on your test.
> I agree with Delly have a look on ebay for a cb digi , i got mine from there and am also saving it for when i can be sure :)
> lovely ticker, so happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Delly - How you doing? hope that nasty witch isn't treating you badly!
> I live about 1 mile from Cannock so not too far from you :)
> I totally understand about your job, when i was pregnant last time i worked in a residential school for children with autism, I was battered the same as you. When i found out i was pregnant they moved me to the offices, they have to provide a safe environment for you to work in. When you get your BFP, they will do a risk assessment and it should all get sorted there.
> 
> Lucie - any news on the spotting, I have my fingers crossed it is not the witch, but if it is at least like you say your bloods can be done quicker.
> 
> Lorts and Lovealittle - where are you in your cycle, hope your both well.
> 
> sending :dust: as always

Hiya!! All good this end. No real symptoms this month. My ticker says I could try a test today, however I O'd late so I am guessing AF is due about Thurs/Fri.
Yesturday afternoon I felt sleepy. I didn't feel exhaused, just tired... like I had just woken up... Do you know what I mean?!?! :dohh::shrug:
I have felt queezy today but not putting that down to anything.... certainly not reading into anything and getting my hopes up!!
No spotting, no cramping, no extra CM, in fact not much at all. :nope:

What HPT are you guys using when test day arrives??

X


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Ladies - I am on cd 8 at the moment. Excited for preseed to arrive. I hope it gets here soon...... anyone else using it? This is also my first month charting and I am considering using the opk's - anyone else use these?

Nice reading about the holidays Delly and Lolley!!

Lorts - I have a digital FRER stashed away but I also have dollar store tests that I used last month so my FRER will be my test to confirm a dollar store test! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lorts

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi Ladies - I am on cd 8 at the moment. Excited for preseed to arrive. I hope it gets here soon...... anyone else using it? This is also my first month charting and I am considering using the opk's - anyone else use these?
> 
> Nice reading about the holidays Delly and Lolley!!
> 
> Lorts - I have a digital FRER stashed away but I also have dollar store tests that I used last month so my FRER will be my test to confirm a dollar store test! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Lovealittle1 - I have a Cb digital, but I have been told its not that sensitive so I thought I would leave that till one of the last ones I use! I am going to buy a FRER towards the end of the week. Just hope AF stays away until then.
We used pre-seed this month! Fingers crossed it worked its magic on us!

:dust: to you.xx


----------



## lolley

Lorts - i have some IC's but i really dont want to use them anymore had some nice evaps on them before, i have 2 frers and a cb digi. I will use a frer if im late then the digi after.
superdrug have them on bogof at the moment :thumbup:
ooo when you testing?

Loevealittle - sorry not used preseed but am temping and using opk's so throw any questions about i will do my best to answer them :)

Delly - photos are fab, oh im so excited now !


----------



## starcrossed

OOOhh Lolley you'll get me into trouble telling us that Superdrug has FRER's on offer, hehe, DH already thinks I have a POAS habit LOL

Lorts I'm excited for you testing, and you Lolley, you're both keeping me in suspenders here!!! 
You watch I bet I'll be playing catch up!!!

Is anyone using softcups aswell as preseed in here?? I haven't got the PS but just the SC was just wondering.

I'm looking forward to :witch: p*ssing off now as I'm ready to get into :sex: training LOL Ready to work on my NYC :bfp:

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies, can i join you?

I got married 11th July 2009 (also hubbys birthday) and we are now TTC baby number two. Our daughter was born april 2007 and is nearly 3 years old.
heres a picture for you

edit to add, could some one make me a banner with my pic at all??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3055_edited-3.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lolley

starcrossed said:


> OOOhh Lolley you'll get me into trouble telling us that Superdrug has FRER's on offer, hehe, DH already thinks I have a POAS habit LOL
> 
> Lorts I'm excited for you testing, and you Lolley, you're both keeping me in suspenders here!!!
> You watch I bet I'll be playing catch up!!!
> 
> Is anyone using softcups aswell as preseed in here?? I haven't got the PS but just the SC was just wondering.
> 
> I'm looking forward to :witch: p*ssing off now as I'm ready to get into :sex: training LOL Ready to work on my NYC :bfp:
> 
> :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Delly xxx


well just tell him there on offer and its worth it for your NYC :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Hello deareast ladies!!

Its quite busy in here this morning.

Welcome Lincoln Girl!! I can try and do a banner with your pic but it might be hard because there's no plain kind of background to write anything. But i'll give it ago.

I never even thought of buying the digi off Ebay, Its too late i bought mine at the supermarket i had to send my brother to find something so i could grab them. Then had to send him again when i got to the registers. But when i got home i think its kinda crap. The result only stays on the window for an hour and its not one of the ones that gives you the numbers as well of how far along you are. I took a normal HPT last night i think it was a FRER if thats what the one was the day i got my BFP and it wasn't as dark as i would've liked it was similar to the first one i did to get my first BFP however i saved only 3 hours of pee and my first BFP was about 8 hours so i guess to have the same line with less HCG concentrated pee would be a good thing.

My friend at work her dad is having this midlife crisis kind of thing and he moved the family (except her) to Egypt. I had no idea it was so unbelievably culturally different, my friend went to visit them and it sounds AMAZING!

Lorts - my fingers are crossed for you, queasy was really my first and maybe only symptom. 

Lolley - Looking at your previous chart your temp drop starts at 13DPO, so fingers crossed over and over tomorrow they don't drop.

LOVE YOU GIRLS

Hope no one minds i've decided to still be a regular in here


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Betheney said:


> Hello deareast ladies!!
> 
> Its quite busy in here this morning.
> 
> Welcome Lincoln Girl!! I can try and do a banner with your pic but it might be hard because there's no plain kind of background to write anything. But i'll give it ago.
> 
> I never even thought of buying the digi off Ebay, Its too late i bought mine at the supermarket i had to send my brother to find something so i could grab them. Then had to send him again when i got to the registers. But when i got home i think its kinda crap. The result only stays on the window for an hour and its not one of the ones that gives you the numbers as well of how far along you are. I took a normal HPT last night i think it was a FRER if thats what the one was the day i got my BFP and it wasn't as dark as i would've liked it was similar to the first one i did to get my first BFP however i saved only 3 hours of pee and my first BFP was about 8 hours so i guess to have the same line with less HCG concentrated pee would be a good thing.
> 
> My friend at work her dad is having this midlife crisis kind of thing and he moved the family (except her) to Egypt. I had no idea it was so unbelievably culturally different, my friend went to visit them and it sounds AMAZING!
> 
> Lorts - my fingers are crossed for you, queasy was really my first and maybe only symptom.
> 
> Lolley - Looking at your previous chart your temp drop starts at 13DPO, so fingers crossed over and over tomorrow they don't drop.
> 
> LOVE YOU GIRLS
> 
> Hope no one minds i've decided to still be a regular in here


thankyou for the welcome and congratulations

will see if i have another pic with more background for you


----------



## Lincoln Girl

okay, it wont let me attatch any more pics :wacko: anyone know why??


----------



## starcrossed

Lolley-I'll have to blag it I think hehe Also still got my FX'd for high temp!!!

Betheney-Seeing you started the team you are not allowed to go anywhere so I'm glad you're staying!!

Welcome Lincoln girl!!!

Hopefully we'll all stay in the team, esp as the ones with little ones can pass down hints and tips :D

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

i have everything crossed, tomorrow is the temp for me, if it drops thats it :dohh:

and i totally agree Betheney you are not allowed to leave us and WHEN we all get our BFP we can join a cross over thread :)

:hi: Lincoln girl

well sorry but im off to bed another school day for me in the morning, god i sound 12 again lol

sending :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Evening ladies!

Welcome Lincoln Girl! 

I've got my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting to test.

Betheney-you can't leave! We'd miss you too much. :)

Sadly, nothing new here. Just a tiny bit of spotting this morning. If AF is coming, I wish she'd just get here! :( School is kinda crazy too, with the kids anxious for spring break. Thank goodness we only have 13 more school days until break, and then it's off to Disney World for a few days for me! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome Lincoln girl!

Hubby is at football training tonight so here I am on bnb and watching baby programs!!


----------



## Betheney

Lincoln girl - with my super duper cut and paste skills and my total lack of a life i managed to make you a banner, you can find it in the first post

Lucie, Lolley and Delly - i'm glad you don't mind me here, i didn't think you would. But i know some days i was TTC i might not of wanted to talk to a pregnant lady. We should have a cross over thread when there is more than just one graduate. But where to put that thread? There is a pregnancy buddies section that we could post in, That way whatever stage of preggo we are in we could still stay together. I remember one of the first friends i made on here conceived her first month off the pill and her last post was like "Got my BFP... so excited... off to first tri now... bye" hahaha so i knew when i got my BFP i wasn't planning on leaving anyone behind.

Lucie - i can't imagine the frustration of having a long leutal phase i know my temps drop after about DPO8 so i only wait the 8 days and then after that i know what my chances are. Although this month they still dropped at 8DPO but rather than continuing to drop they hovered around and then went back up.

Kelly - you posted your off to bed at about 11am for me, so late tonight you should of posted your latest temperature i'll be hanging out for that rise. I'm still suspicious of that one off rise. I'm convinced it means something.

Lorts - How many days until you test? because i will be counting down for you!

where am i at? Not too much extra to tell, my boobs aren't that sore today i hope thats not a bad sign. My temp was still nice and high, gone up a little bit since yesterday. I went shopping and bought a fantastic book Called "feeding the bump" By Lisa Neil. So lots of yummy recipes for women who are preggers, its also got a "what to eat when TTC" section so you ladies would probably benefit from it too.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## lolley

i have quikcly come on before i go to work :blush:

LOOK AT MY TEMP !!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
although im not convinced. It is circled because i didnt sleep well and didnt manage to get 3 hours before testing but i do that alot and it doesnt knock it out too much. I think it may of been like yesterdays so at least it hasn't dropped.

well i got to go i will catch up with the other posts when i get 5 at work sorry to write about myself and run but i knew Betheney would kill me if i didnt post lol :haha:


----------



## Betheney

hell yeah i'd kill you i been waiting for that temp all day!!!!!!! and it looks flipping AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! Was it done at the same time despite the sleeep. Oh my fingers and toes are crossed over and over for you kelly

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Betheney said:


> Lincoln girl - with my super duper cut and paste skills and my total lack of a life i managed to make you a banner, you can find it in the first post
> 
> Lucie, Lolley and Delly - i'm glad you don't mind me here, i didn't think you would. But i know some days i was TTC i might not of wanted to talk to a pregnant lady. We should have a cross over thread when there is more than just one graduate. But where to put that thread? There is a pregnancy buddies section that we could post in, That way whatever stage of preggo we are in we could still stay together. I remember one of the first friends i made on here conceived her first month off the pill and her last post was like "Got my BFP... so excited... off to first tri now... bye" hahaha so i knew when i got my BFP i wasn't planning on leaving anyone behind.
> 
> Lucie - i can't imagine the frustration of having a long leutal phase i know my temps drop after about DPO8 so i only wait the 8 days and then after that i know what my chances are. Although this month they still dropped at 8DPO but rather than continuing to drop they hovered around and then went back up.
> 
> Kelly - you posted your off to bed at about 11am for me, so late tonight you should of posted your latest temperature i'll be hanging out for that rise. I'm still suspicious of that one off rise. I'm convinced it means something.
> 
> Lorts - How many days until you test? because i will be counting down for you!
> 
> where am i at? Not too much extra to tell, my boobs aren't that sore today i hope thats not a bad sign. My temp was still nice and high, gone up a little bit since yesterday. I went shopping and bought a fantastic book Called "feeding the bump" By Lisa Neil. So lots of yummy recipes for women who are preggers, its also got a "what to eat when TTC" section so you ladies would probably benefit from it too.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE

that is AMAZING!!!!!!! thankyou sooooooo much :thumbup:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

yay!!!!!! it looks fab!!!! i feel like one of the team now :D

lots of luck to everyone xxxx

well more from me....

im sarah 26, hubby 24 and we have a nearly3 year old daugher. Started TTC on honeymoon in september 2009. Found out i was pregnant at end of november but sadly miscarried 2 weeks later :cry: This put hubby off TTC and and we had a rough time including him saying he didnt want to TTC in the near future :( we had a chat and it was just because he was scared of me miscarrying again which ifully understood. This is my hubby doesnt talkto me ery well face to face. We chat best usually ov er email while hes at work which isnt the bestidea but it works for us. I was onthe pill for a month due to this but now im off again butit had made my cycle weird again :wacko:

TTC will be difficult for us due to the hours we work. Hubby does nights and i do afternoons and so i dont see him for very long eachday. Maybe just an hour or 2 and our daughter is here so we cant just even go for a quicky :laugh2: So weekends are only the best time really.

But we will get there. It took 11 months to concieve our daughter when trying as and when we feel like it. But hopefully with all my new learnt knowledge this time about OV times etc, Hopefully we will catch that egg sooner.

I look forward to chatting to you all and getting to know you better xxxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Yeah for the temp Lolley! :)

Well, AF officially arrived today. That puts this cycle at 39 days. Since my last one was 46, I'm happy this one was shorter. Going to call the dr. and confirm when they want me in for my blood work. 

Hope you all are having a lovely day!


----------



## lolley

Thanks Betheney, im sitting at work and having quite a bit of cramping, im still not too hopeful, if i dont have any spotting tomorrow i will get a little excited, Af is due full on thurs.
My temp was about half an hour out with time, so not too bad. I always knew it would be difficult for me temping as i dont sleep well, although it really isnt as bad. I do think it would of been lower but not enough for a drop.

:hugs: Lucie sorry she got you hun, im glad your keeping positive like you say at least you can get your bloods done now, and you have disney to look forwards to how wonderful x

wow 3 of us working in schools too, this thread has been fab for having things in common!


----------



## Lorts

Betheney said:


> Lincoln girl - with my super duper cut and paste skills and my total lack of a life i managed to make you a banner, you can find it in the first post
> 
> Lucie, Lolley and Delly - i'm glad you don't mind me here, i didn't think you would. But i know some days i was TTC i might not of wanted to talk to a pregnant lady. We should have a cross over thread when there is more than just one graduate. But where to put that thread? There is a pregnancy buddies section that we could post in, That way whatever stage of preggo we are in we could still stay together. I remember one of the first friends i made on here conceived her first month off the pill and her last post was like "Got my BFP... so excited... off to first tri now... bye" hahaha so i knew when i got my BFP i wasn't planning on leaving anyone behind.
> 
> Lucie - i can't imagine the frustration of having a long leutal phase i know my temps drop after about DPO8 so i only wait the 8 days and then after that i know what my chances are. Although this month they still dropped at 8DPO but rather than continuing to drop they hovered around and then went back up.
> 
> Kelly - you posted your off to bed at about 11am for me, so late tonight you should of posted your latest temperature i'll be hanging out for that rise. I'm still suspicious of that one off rise. I'm convinced it means something.
> 
> Lorts - How many days until you test? because i will be counting down for you!
> 
> where am i at? Not too much extra to tell, my boobs aren't that sore today i hope thats not a bad sign. My temp was still nice and high, gone up a little bit since yesterday. I went shopping and bought a fantastic book Called "feeding the bump" By Lisa Neil. So lots of yummy recipes for women who are preggers, its also got a "what to eat when TTC" section so you ladies would probably benefit from it too.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE

I am testing tomorrow. I have my usual AF pains starting now. I'm not hopeful. :nope: If AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow then at least I will know one way or the other! :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone. 

Xx


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Girlies

(((((Lucie)))))) I'm sorry :witch: has you but ON TO THE BLOODWORK!!! :)

Lolley-Great temps and my fingers are crossed and crossed again for you!!!

Lorts-Same I have my fingers crossed, its not over till :witch: bashes you with her broom!!!

Betheney-Glad you are feeling so well!!!

Licoln Girl-Nice banner :D

I'm having a bit of a weirdy time, I'm sure its coz I'm not long off evra, but out of the blue :witch: just flew away, usually its a week at least and bang on day 4 NOTHING?!?! 
It's been a funny how do you do as it is, heavy fri and sat then sun and mon really light, plus I had a high temp and nausea. Now we got a virus at school so it could be that, but part of me is wondering am I sure it was :witch: fri and Sat as curiosity got me and I pee'd on OPK and its pretty dark.
I'm sure its just my cycles and this bug, but I'm keeping an eye on it as I feel sooooo green around the gills, dizzy and tired (again the virus I think)

Be glad when my little BBT thermometer gets here and I can see a norm temp cycle evolve!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Evening ladies,

well i just got in from uni, so thought i would check up on you all before i have something to eat and settle down for one born every minute :)

Lorts sending you lots of :dust: for tomorrow, fingers are crossed.

Delly thats how my AF's have been since coming of the pill, but the opk????
how dark is dark???? did you get a piccy if not do another tomorrow and post a piccy for me to look at. You have got me very curious. 

As for me, still a bit crampy, and keeping everything crossed for another good temp in the morning.

x x x


----------



## starcrossed

Lolley- Got my fingers crossed for your temp in the morning.

I havent been on Evra since before xmas and i have had 2 normal cycles with normal AF but then this one has been early, and well heavy for 1 day then light and lighter till it stopped at 4 days Fri aft till Mon aft, now normally I'm on for a whole week and its heavy?!?! Silly body.

They OPK the 2 lines the test line is almost as dark as the control one, which I now isn't +ve but after I O'd before it went back to no line at all, go figure! LOL

I'll go have another go at one in a bit, lol. 

I'm sure its nothing but its just weird I shouldnt be having my :witch: till fri if it was following my cycles...

Either way if I'm still feeling crook with this sickness next week I'll go pop to docs might need some northesterone to put my cycle back into a routine LOL

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> well i just got in from uni, so thought i would check up on you all before i have something to eat and settle down for one born every minute :)
> 
> Lorts sending you lots of :dust: for tomorrow, fingers are crossed.
> 
> Delly thats how my AF's have been since coming of the pill, but the opk????
> how dark is dark???? did you get a piccy if not do another tomorrow and post a piccy for me to look at. You have got me very curious.
> 
> As for me, still a bit crampy, and keeping everything crossed for another good temp in the morning.
> 
> x x x

I'm watching Ch4 too! Ha! - It will be us soon! I live about 20-30 mins from the hospital its filmed at!

what are you studying at uni?? x


----------



## lolley

well i cried lol as usual it was lovely :)

Delly im being serious you need to do another with a pic, if you get the same lines i want to see!!!!

lorts im doing i degree in inclusive practice, i work with visually impaired student in a high school, so this is all about children with special educational needs, its fab but hard work.


----------



## starcrossed

I just done one but its too dark to take pic tonight...

The test line is just slightly lighter than control again on OPK.....hmmmm

Gonna see if this nausea clears up as there is a virus, but I think if not I'm popping to Drs, not happy with my :witch: even on Evra, implant, coil etc always lasted a week, 4 days isnt cutting mustard with me.....

If my body/hormones are playing up I want it sorted ASAP, the other thing it could be is decidual bleeding but thats a slim slim slim chance, my money is on wonky hormones!!


Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

you do know that opk's can pick up HCG??? seems strange they are this dark now!

thats why i was curious, some ladies knew they were pregnant before they did a hpt by trying an opk!
if you got any cheapies i would give one a go just to rule it out, i really dont want to get your hopes up but as you thought you were out if its negative no harm done if its bfp then bonus and i will be jumping up and down lol x


----------



## starcrossed

Its something that crossed my mind Lolley!

I had a read of the possibilities decidual bleeding tho it can cause issues with picking up HCG....

I think I'll sit it out, see what happens, might treat myself to a FRER if I'm still crook at the end of the week when my period should have been.

I dont think its that tho, more inclined to think my hormones are playing silly buggers LOL

I'll keep temping and OPKing and see whats what!

Anyway I'm more concerned about your :bfp: your going to get this week xxxx


----------



## lolley

i dont blame you dont forget bogof at superdrug :happydance:

hmmm not sure about mine not feeling positive, we will see. If i get spotting tomorrow them im out no question. so will see what my temp does and go from there if i get no spotting and temp stays up i will test maybe thurs morning.


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> i dont blame you dont forget bogof at superdrug :happydance:
> 
> hmmm not sure about mine not feeling positive, we will see. If i get spotting tomorrow them im out no question. so will see what my temp does and go from there if i get no spotting and temp stays up i will test maybe thurs morning.

I'm excited for temps tomorrow, got free period session 3 so I will be checking in to have a look from school!!!


----------



## lolley

lol, i will post about 9.15ish, im free all day tomorrow and no one in the office so can pop on and off all day :happydance:

although i do have to look at airport parking too :winkwink:


----------



## starcrossed

are you with union?? We got a really good deal from NASUWT :)


----------



## Betheney

Kelly according to google it is past 9:15am >:-( so I guess this means you don't have good news???? 

Betheney!


----------



## lolley

Hiya, 
finally managed to get on the pc!

but sadly your right no good news, temp took a huge drop and i have started spotting, so no beanie for me :cry:
I'm not saying this for sympathy, i know wre all in the same situation and some have been trying longer than others, but im really down about it this month. I really dont know what else i can do to get this bfp.

lets hope lorts has some good news for us :dust:

How you doing Betheney? feeling ok? x


----------



## Betheney

Oh dear I'm sorry Kelly. I know everyone usually says your not out till the witch shows her ugly face but we know when we're out. I had a really really rough month in oct because I'd dreamed of a honeymoon baby for so long not getting one just wasn't an option. Last month was my next deadline since the honeymoon as I vowed to myself I would tell hubby of my bfp on v-day as that is the day he proposed last year and when that didn't happen, I was kinda convinced it wasn't going to happen I know how you feel. I always took af badly. I don't know when your baby dancing as your ff doesn't show it. I know me and hubby were always every second day as you know how long spermy can stay alive.... But the month we got preg was the month we bs everyday. Do you do the baby making positions? And lay down with your hips elevated afterwards?? I'm sorry your out this month. I was convinced we'd be bump buddies! I really had my fingers crossed fir you this month :-( your still being my bump buddy no matter how further along I am. AND THAT GOES FOR THE REST OF YOU TOO!!!!! I tried making new friends in first tri..... I don't like them so much :blush: there are like a hundred people commenting an hour in first tri it's too hard following or making any conversation. I'm happy right here thank you very much.

Oh Kelly I really do feel bad. Maybe extra bits would make you feel better and maybe help your egg and spermy quality. Why not try EPO? I was on that or even wheat grass I can't even explain the wonderful properties of wheatgrass. Your blood and body is so clean when your on it, not to mention it helps produ


----------



## Betheney

Produce wonderful amounts of fsh the follicle stimulating hormone, for nice healthy eggys. 

Sorry I posted twice! Stupid iPod!!!!

Lots of love Kelly I hope you feel better soon! Just think ahead out if the af slump to whe
your in that optimistic mood. I always got on that mood around cd10 so try and focus on that.

Love love love


----------



## lolley

Thanks hunni,

sorry to put a downer on things, i am truely so happy for you :)

I have not had this af slump as you call it lol before i have always been ok, kind of an oh well wasnt meant to be on to next month, But today has really got to me, 1st time i have cried about it all.

so untill this month we would bd every other night, this month we bd every night and on ov day we bd on that morning and night! so we had it well covered. I also read on here about orgasms (sorry tmi) being a sort of vacum for the spermies, so we made sure i had mine after Dh if you know what i mean :blush:

so tell me about all these loveley vitamins you have been taking,
what they are and what they do, if you dont mind.


----------



## Betheney

Oh yes!!! I was horriffic every month, I balled my eyes out EVERY month. I hated AF with a passion. Most months i was lucky and my day off fell on CD1 so i could spend all day at home hating my life. But then those few months where it landed on a work day my poor 30sumthin year old boss who was left to comfort me :-( got bless him, he's so super adorable. But yes i found after a few months that after 4days to a week of depression i'd start to get excited about the next month and oddly optimistic nearly every month i would announce to hubby about this time "I have a good feeling about this month" So know that as depressed as you feel you don't feel like that for long, i also found distractions worked if i could go through my slump with lots of distractions i could miss most of it completely. I know making a baby is a miracle tho, my friend did IVF and she had 10 healthy eggs combined with 10 healthy sperm and only one actually took, because making a baby is a beautiful miracle and lucky for her that one took.

your probably a little extra sad this month because i got a BFP and we're all still riding off that high and there's been so much talk of BFPs lately. I know your happy for me, so don't get me wrong i know how much your joyed by my BFP as much as i am, but i'm sure it was a contributing factor to this month being extra hard.

DRUGS!!!!

EPO - Evening primrose oil!!! helps produce lots of EWCM! i know you get it but the more the merrier right???? not only that but EWCM help spermys live longer (because of more EWCM) and girls spermys are the longer living ones and boys spermys are shorter lived but stronger swimmers so if its a race to the egg the boys will prob win but if its left over sperm waiting for an egg theyre probably mostly girls and i'm guessing you want a girl as you have two boys??

Wheatgrass - Like i said FSH, and clean blood and a healthy body, it improves the acidity in your body and makes it more alkaline and you will find yourself craving less junky processed food.

Spirulina - It generally says it just helps fertility and overall health, but the healthier the body the bigger chance of making a baby right?

B6 - I also took B6 as its also suppose to help EWCM (slightly) and help lengthen the Leutal phase, but you lucky lady have a nice 14day LP. Some women commented it made their EWCM worse and this month i went off my B6 and did notice my EWCM is better.

Green Tea - I threw these ones in last month for funsies i don't remember what they do, something good i'm sure. Google will help you.

and last but not least what i think i owe my BFP to.

SOY ISOFLAVONES!!!
Soy-iso i'm not sure if i've mentioned it before but they are natures version of clomid! you take them on the same days you would take clomid 3-6 or whatever, they trick your ovaries into thinking its not producing enough girly hormones and they go into overdrive producing extra so you get these really lovely eggies, i always Ov'd on CD22 sometimes later and i was convinced that was the issue with TTC that my eggs were too old, so the first month i took soy-iso i took them from 6-11 which is not the normal time 6 is a bit late to start and 11 was suppose to be 10 but i'm a moron. BUT my Ov changed to CD18 then this month my 2nd month on them i did 3-7 and Ovd on CD17!!!!!! Your ovulation dates aren't that bad but it can't hurt right? its up to you. I ummmmd and aaaahhhhhd for ages as i didn't want to waste a cycle or i didn't even want to mess my body up but it was obviously a risk that payed off which is not always the case when you try drugs that change your system.

Keep chatting to me i will let you know when i'm going to sleep

LOVE!!!

I also always tried to finish at the same time as my hubby as i know that theory i figured his squirting and my sucking at the same time :haha: would probably work.


----------



## lolley

Thank you so much for all that lovely info :hugs: I will show DH tonight and have a chat see what he thinks. I was going to try the soy as you mentioned it last month but my o date came down to cd 16 this month so im not sure if to take it now. Im actually pretty please now with my cles they were around 35 days before i had 1 49 day one that was tourture stupid BC messing us all up.

when i say this i mean it honestly, you getting yout BFP didnt contribute and i really mean that, i am always so pleased as we all deserve this. i think it was the rise on my chart yesterday. i had just gone along with everything then a rise on 13dpo was bound to get my hopes up!

I have to add i am lucky in that i already have 2 gorgeous boys they are so lovely. I would just love to have 1 more for me and DH, he doesnt have any children and would mean the world to us, as for girl or boy it really doesnt matter. I got over the i have 2 boys thing long ago.

your squirting and sucking comment did make me giggle :haha:
and i am doing the think of other things, i am looking at airport parking, and have my dream holiday to look forward to in 16 days, so if my cycle is the same again i will be oving when i get there. you never know i might have a baby made in Egypt. We could look at different names then lol.


----------



## Betheney

i love how i just have to keep refreshing your Profile page to find out what your doing. 

Current Activity: Viewing Thread [Team] Newlyweds TTC
Current Activity: Replying to Thread [Team] Newlyweds TTC

hahahahaha

Im glad my BFP isn't to blame but i wouldn't mind if it was, but i beleive what you say. What the point in lying ay?

i was usually pessimistic each cycle but still managed to get miserable when it didn't happen, but getting my hopes up usually sucked. i always thought maybe this or maybe that, i know a few months ago my temp had dropped for 3 days but my 10DPO temp although had two previous temps higher so it was obviously on its way down was higher than a normal 10 DPO temp so in the back of my mind i clung to that, looking back its so silly because it was such a dramatic drop. I did also have a cycle or two where the usual 8 DPO drop started but then went back up on 9 but then dropped until 12 where it became AF. This cycle was rather odd, dropped at 8DPO but was an instant dramatic drop (implantation maybe???) rather than the start of a slow drop i thought it wa because is stopped taking the B6 so my LP was going to be super short but then it hovered for 2-3 days then went back up. but it was that rise at CD11 that convinced me, and on CD12 when i had a further rise i KNEW i was preg, i wasn't as anxious as normal about the preg test i was more just excited because i was positive it would be positive (and it was)

i know you don't need to ov an earlier but the soy-iso might improve the quality of eggs, OR MAYBE GIVE YOU TWINS!!!! i'm OBSESSED with twins. How lucky you are to have 2 lovely children and how funny it is the relationship we BnB girls create despite our Age gaps and different lifestyles.

I didn't know how better to word the squirting and sucking so just ran with it.

I always wanted a girl but this whole TTC thing has made me totally change i 100% do not give a shit!!! i couldn't care less if i have a little boy or a little girl. I just want a baby to call my own, i can imagine having a little girl and dressing her in dresses and have her follow me around but i can imagine having a little boy too, my little man who will wear lots of navy. His name would be Oscar and Baby girls name would Be Xanthe (much to hubbies dislike)

I have heard you comment about this holiday before CONGRATS FOR YOU!!! you must be so excited! all the things to do, i'm sure your well aware, don't let people help you with your bags or offer to take your photo or offer to let you take a photo in front of their camel as they will demand money afterwards no matter how friendly and genuine they seemed and watch out for dodgy non-genuine tour guides trying to make an extra buck. My friends family live in Egypt and they went a nile boat ride for a couple of hours during sunrise and they all just chilled on the boat on big comfy cushions reading a book and that too me sounds just divine!!!! My only major holiday is hawaii which was my honeymoon but we go camping once a year and this year i might convince him to take the easter long weekend off with me as i have the whole thing off. Also i want to do a BABYMOON apparently all the hip new couples do it, they go on a holiday towards the end of the pregnancy to just relax and chill before the baby comes and our 1 yr anniversary is 34+2 so it might be fun to go somewhere (still close to my hospital) so heavily pregnant.

BETHENEY

P.S - i go sleep now!


----------



## lolley

Thanks for chatting Betheney, i feel better already :flower:

i am really excited so im just going to think about the holiday, plus it will be our 1 year anniversary while were there so that would be a special baby :)

the babymoon is a fab idea and the names you like are lovely.

anyway goodnight, sweet baby dreams to you :hugs:


----------



## lolley

starcrossed said:


> are you with union?? We got a really good deal from NASUWT :)

No im not, i really should be!!!
i wish i was now its sooo expensive.


----------



## starcrossed

((((LOLLEY)))))

Next month you can hit ole witchy back over the head with her broom!!!


I'll send you the NASUWT discount link it doesnt ask for anything I dont think and you can get cheaper parking :) If you need a code I'll pop that on!!

My BBT came today YAY, although my temp seems to be going the wrong way,lower, and lower, and lower hehe!!! I think its after that virus!!

Betheney I've got lots of tips from you post to try!!! Just got some pre-seed, softcups,I take B12 and Folic but will now get some EPO too :D

I'm going to see if my hormones are still playing silly buggers now and get my usual POAS fix hehe

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Delly- thank you and thank you for the links i just got in had 3 nights at uni this week :( so will have a look later.
so how was your opk today?????

Betheney - how many mg of soy do i need? and what days would you suggest best for my cycle.

the witch is here in full flow a day early, so my lp was only 13 this month.


----------



## Betheney

starcrossed - i wouldn't stress about your temps so early in the cycle. Mine were always ******** till about CD10 then i would have a few constant low ones and then they'd jump up showing ov had happened.

So you temp at the same TIME? i know the sleep length is important but if i temp at 8:30 instead of 7:30 it will with no doubt be a higher temp than the rest and if i temp at 6:30 instead of 7:30 it will be a lower temp than the rest, I know everyone says its not as important as i full nights sleep but i find that theory has ALWAYS applied to me and there are plenty of websites that back me up. Except if your lying in bed waiting for the time to come around wide awake i don't think that would help anything very much.

LOVE YOU ALL

Betheney


----------



## starcrossed

Betheney-I've been having a look at loads of peeps cycles with temps and mine seems to be following the trend of most :) I have had a dose of Norovirus from school which accounted for the high temps over the WE, but as I'm feeling better they're getting lower :D 
Now I have my shiney new BBT I can keep a better eye on my temps. I have also employed DH to remind me to temp in the morning :D We may have to make up the ones in the weekend as I like a nice lie in :D


Lolley-That link gives you 10-25% off car parking so you should find it helpful :D

OPK not as exciting so I think it was an hormonal glitch, however hoping to see it go dark between cd11-16 so I can have my :bfp: for new york!

Big hugs and :dust: to everyone!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Thanks for the EPO info. Might get some. I usually get EWCM but the more the merrier :laugh2:


----------



## lolley

Delly-
thanks for that link its dropped the price by £10 so fab :)

i think you will notice a difference in your temps with the bbt its much more acurate. If i had your chart i would mark those super high temps with you being ill then you will know for future reference. I know you will remember this cycle and i hope you dont need to look back at your charts but if you do at least its there. Without looking i think there is a box called illness you can check its under the tab specific if i remember right.


----------



## starcrossed

Ta Lolley I done that :)

I'm glad that link saved you a few pennies whoop whoop!!

I will try my new toy in the morning now now I'm feeling better :D

Have a good sleep....I'm ready to fall into bed, had a nightmare last night, the pipes in ensuite leaked through into lounge and made a mess of the ceiling, plumber didnt leave last night till after midnight GRRRR!!!

Anyway have a good day tomorrow!!!

:dust: to all!!

Night night xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

I seem to miss most of the convo on here because I am far away from most of you - in Canada - by time I get in from work I think most of you are sleeping....

Lolley - so sorry that af got you. Hugs to you.

Starcrossed - hope your new thermometer is great!!

Not much to report here - my temps are still low. I am cd10 at the moment but I have no idea when ov is going to happen so just trying to bd every day or two.

Hope you are all having nice sleeps!


----------



## lolley

hi lovealittle,

thank you.

i am just off to bed now its 12:20 here.
do you have a link to your chart? we can keep an eye on it then too. It helps to have more than 1 pair of eyes.


----------



## lolley

starcrossed said:


> Ta Lolley I done that :)
> 
> I'm glad that link saved you a few pennies whoop whoop!!
> 
> I will try my new toy in the morning now now I'm feeling better :D
> 
> Have a good sleep....I'm ready to fall into bed, had a nightmare last night, the pipes in ensuite leaked through into lounge and made a mess of the ceiling, plumber didnt leave last night till after midnight GRRRR!!!
> 
> Anyway have a good day tomorrow!!!
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> Night night xxx

anything is better than nothing :winkwink:

oh my god that must of been awful, especially with you not being well, hope its all sorted now and glad your getting better x

im off too, play nicely with the children tomorrow :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks lolley that would be wonderful!! I am going to go and read up on how to put it in my signature and will hopefully get it up!! 

Sweet dreams to you.


----------



## lovealittle1

I hope this link works. This may be a dumb questions:huh: but will other people have access to it to make changes? I hope not


----------



## Betheney

yes love a little you sent the wrong link you need the link from the home page section


----------



## lolley

lovealittle1 said:


> Thanks lolley that would be wonderful!! I am going to go and read up on how to put it in my signature and will hopefully get it up!!
> 
> Sweet dreams to you.

im sorry, but what a start to the day this comment was, it did make me giggle, putting "will hopefully get it up" on a ttc forum lol.

probably just my dirty mind :haha:


----------



## lolley

no one will be able to anything to cahrt apart from look at it :)

as Betheney said the link just shows the home page, i think its in the settings tab you will find it, i will have a look after im just quickly posting now.

How you feeling today Betheney, all ok after yesterday??? x


----------



## Betheney

Yes yes I am fine. Had a bit of an issue with my doctors surgery today but I'm over it now.They're just being a bunch of poo faces. I do have the stress of a big work meeting between me, my department manager and two other higher ups as the department is not performing that well. Me and the department manager are probably going to get screamed at for an hour but we are both at the point where you say "i don't flipping care" so it will be interesting. I have plenty to say.... But you know me I am an emotional wreck!!! I am such a sook i cry over everything and burst into tears as soon as my nerves get high. So I hope i can hold it together enough to speak my mind. I just have to deal with it for another 6 months then it's MATERNITY LEAVE!!!! but can I hold it together for another 6 months???

I just hope I keep it together tomorrow!!!

On a happy note I'm going to visit my mum and dad and siblings as well as hubbys we will probably tell them about little bambino then. I will be approx 8 weeks!!! So I'm excited I get to see my family. Everyone else will wait till 12 weeks to be told. So I will ask my family to keep their big mouths shut.

Love you all!!! Betheney

lorts - are you the only one left in the TWW???


----------



## lolley

well i hope everything goes ok in the meeting.
stay strong :)

good news about seeing the family, how are you going to tell them? anything special in mind?

Lorts- did you test?


----------



## lolley

ok so this is going to be a huge post!!! sorry!!!

I have been researching after yesterday and i found this, hope it is useful for some of us.....

First and foremost you both should be taking a good multivitamin to be sure you get sufficient amounts of nutrients for reproductive health. 

Vitamins such as zinc, vitamin E and the amino acids arginine and taurine are good for males. 

For a woman, you should be taking a prenatal vitamin (the kind you get in the grocery/drug store are fine), these contain the folic acid and vitamins B, C, and E that you need. 




Vitamins for men and women 
Folic Acid: for women,this vitamin can promote healthy cell growth and help prevent abnormalities in the fetus. 

Vitamin C: for both men and women, this vitamin 


Zinc: Semen contains high concentrations of zinc. If you can add 30-60 mg zinc a day, you may be able to improve sperm count. A good source of zinc is pumpkin seeds, rich in two other nutrients beneficial to male sexual functioning: the plant steroid beta-sitosterol (which binds to the testosterone receptor) and vitamin E. 
Vitamin E: The "anti-sterility" vitamin, it is crucial to proper reproductive function in both men and women. Recommended dosages range from 400-800IU a day. 

Amino acids: Arginine has been shown to raise sperm counts and sperm motility. The recommended dosage is 2-4 g a day. Taurine, another amino acid that may enhance sperm production and motility, is supplemented at 2-4 g a day. (from herbal remedies) 

After a man adopts a healthy diet supplemented with the above nutrients, he should have his sperm count rechecked in three to six months. For a woman these vitamins simply help maintain a healthy lifestyle and increase the likelihood of carrying a healthy baby to term (as well as conceiving). Many vitamins and herbal remedies take at least 3 months to notice a change. 

Fertility 
The first place to start is at the beginning. Below are some things that will help to improve your fertility when the decision is made to go from a couple to a family. 

First, you need to check with a physician to determine where and if the infertility problem exists. Many things can affect fertility for both the man and the woman. It is never anyone person's "fault". You are a team and need to support each other. There are so many easy solutions to the most common problems, for example if sperm count is low, a quick solution is to wear boxers instead of briefs or simply limit very hot showers. Sperm needs to be cooler than the body temperature to form properly. Uterine fibroids, endometriosis, ovarian cysts, stress, age - all have a factor in fertility for women, and these situations need to be addressed before embarking on any treatment for fertility. Once you know what the problem is, you can start finding your solution. 

Your life is a direct reflection of what is going on in your body, both male and female. Take stock and change what you should to aid in overcoming the infertility. 

Herbs That Can Restore Fertility 
Here is a list of herbs (some are often recommended by herbalists) to help restore fertility and to promote healthy reproductive systems. 

BLACK COHOSH (Cimicifuga racemosa) Antispasmodic, used for menstrual cramping, relieves hot flashes in menopausal women;mild sedative. 

BLACK HAW (Viburnum prunifolium)  For menstrual cramping, prevents miscarriage and excessive flow at menopause. 

BLESSED THISTLE (Cuicus bcncdictus) Increases lactation. 

BLUE COHOSH (Caulophyllum thalictroides) Uterine tonic, for use in last trimester only. 

CAYENNE (Capsicum frutescens) Equalizes circulation; for cold hands and feet; strengthens heart; stimulant. 

CHASTE TREE BERRY (Vitex agnus-castus)- Stimulates and normalizes pituitary function of the release of luteinizing hormone (LH) from the pituitary gland in the brain and promotes ovulation. For PMS, menstrual cramps, menopause, post birth control pill rebalancing. May restore normal periods in women with amenorrhea (lack of menstrual periods). 

CHAMOMILE (Matricaria chamomilla) Sedative, calms nerves and muscles. Great for relaxing before bed. 

CRAMP BARK (Vlburnum opulus) Relaxes muscle tension and spasms, ovarian pain and uterine cramps. Used to prevent threatened miscarriage. 

DONG QUAI (Angelica sinensis)  Female hormone regulator, alleviates cramping and pre-menstrual distress. Dong quai can tone a weak uterus by promoting metabolism within the organ, regulating hormonal 
control and improving the rhythm of the menstrual cycle. 

ECHINACEA (Echinacea angustifolia) Powerful immune stimulant; antiseptic; anti microbial; anti-viral; used for sore throats, flu, colds, infections, allergies. 

FALSE UNICORN (Chamaclirium luteum) Reproductive tonic, used for delayed menses, leukorrhea, ovarian pain, female infertility, male impotence. Contains estrogen precursors. Helps prevent threatened miscarriage. 

GINGER (Asarum canadense) Used for nausea. 

GINSENG (Panax quinquefolium) Adaptogenic, decreases the effect of stress. Increases capillary circulation in 
brain; reproductive tonic 

LICORICE (Glycyrrhiza glabra)  Specific for adrenal gland insufficiency. This plant contains hormonally active compounds categorized as saponins. A Japanese study found licorice-based medicines improved menstruation in women with infrequent periods. The study also found that licorice helped women with elevated testosterone and low estrogen levels, as commonly occurs in polycystic ovary disease. 

MOTHERWORT (Leonurus cardiaca)  Sedative, useful in transition labor. Eases false labor pains. Emmenagogue; antispasmodic; cardiac tonic; reduces tension and anxiety. 

NETTLES (Urtica diocia) Nutritive herb, specific for childhood and nervous eczema. Rich in iron, silica 
and potassium. 

PASSIONFLOWER (Passiflora incarnata) Sedative, hypnotic, antispasmodic, anodyne. Relieves nerve pain, promotes restful sleep. Has been used for seizures and hysteria. 

RED CLOVER (Trifolium pratense) Blood cleanser; nutritive; analysis shows that the herb is rich in coumestans and isoflavones, estrogenlike compounds that may promote fertility, particularly in women who are deficient in estrogen. 

RED RASPBERRY (Rhubus idaeus) Pregnancy herb; nutritive; relieves nausea. Uterine tonic, eases painful menses. 

SAW PALMETTO (Serenos repens)  Tones and strengthens male reproductive system, used for prostate enlargement and infection; enhances endurance. Female fertility aid; galactagogue. 

SIBERIAN GINSENG (Eleutherococcus senticosus): This and other tonic botanicals can improve fertility by enhancing overall health and vitality. Siberian ginseng also acts on the brain to promote regulation of reproductive hormones. 

SQUAW VINE (Mitchella repens)  Uterine tonic; promotes easy labor, eases menstrual cramping, mild nervine, 
improves digestion. 

UVA URSI (Arcostaphylos uva-ursi) Urinary antiseptic; anti-microbial; for cystitas, urethritis, prostatis, nephritas. Antilithic, used for kidney and bladder stones. 

VALERIAN (Valeriana officinalis) Powerful nervine, used for tension, anxiety, insomnia, emotional stress, intestinal colic, menstrual cramps, migraine headache and rheumatic pain. 

WILD YAM (Dioscorea spp.) Antispasmodic; For painful menses, ovarian and uterine pain. 

I wanted to share this as most of them i have not heard of before and we have the lovely Betheney to help us with the ones she posted yesterday :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya ladies! Havent been on in a while!

Congrats Betheney!:happydance::happydance:

As for me, 29 days late and still no AF. I am on provera though and today is day 6 of that, with 4 more days to go.:shrug:
GL to all!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello.i got married in spetember, so hopefully that not too long ago to be a newly wed,
iv been with my dh 3 n half years n been tryin for nearly 3 years with pcos n stil no luck, xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

:witch: got me today :(


----------



## Betheney

Lolley - your going to be as bad as me with all those vits, i was so obsessed with them i love them

Mrskcbrown - welcome back

keep smiling - WELCOME! when is your wedding date and don't forget to post any links to wedding albums

Lincoln girl - i'm sorry AF got you, we all know how painfull that is. I'm pretty sure your signature doesnt fall under the signature rules, its kinda big, can you put the Teams banner and your daughters banner next to one another?

LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!!

Lolley-Now I have my shopping list :D Loads of great info!!!

Lincoln Girl-Sorry Nasty :witch: is about!!!

Betheney-lovely news about planning to tell family and friends!!!

Welcome keepsmiling!!

Lorts-Any news??

Phew! Busy busy day today, running a mile for charity tomorrow so not going to bed too late!! 
Also today I am the proud owner of my new blackberry which means I'll be able to post to you all with my NYC :bfp: (having loads of PMA!)

Anyway guys, hope you're all ok!!!

Lots and lots of :dust: to bless everyone with sticky beans, coaxing eggies out etc!

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Betheney - hope all goes well with the meeting! Exciting you will get to tell your family soon!! It will make it even more real!

Lolley - thanks for the tip on putting my chart up but I just don't get it. I even tried searching the 'how to' forums but no luck:wacko:. . If anyone is willing to give me step by step advice great if not then no worries. Glad you liked my get it up comment - I was innocent in posting - there was no pun intended! he he

keepsmiling - welcome - I am new here too! The ladies on here are all so lovely - you have definatley come to the right place!

Lincolngirl - sorry to here about af

I gave in and bought some opk's today. I am cd 11 so I might try one tonight or tomorrow. They are the ones that show up little smiley faces. Really looking forward to the week-end. I am grumpy at work lately and find it really hard to be there somedays. I am just looking forward to vegging out this week-end and getting some r and r!!


----------



## starcrossed

lovealittle1 said:


> I gave in and bought some opk's today. I am cd 11 so I might try one tonight or tomorrow. They are the ones that show up little smiley faces. Really looking forward to the week-end. I am grumpy at work lately and find it really hard to be there somedays. I am just looking forward to vegging out this week-end and getting some r and r!!

WOW CB digi ones, thats exciting!!!

I'm with you looking forward to the weekend, boys at school have been MAD this week!!!
Anyway LL you dont want too much rest if you're on CD11 you wanna get doing the horizontal mambo :sex:

:dust: 

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,

im really tired tonight so going to bed soon. Just popped on to say hi :)

welcome back mrs brown, hope you get some answers soon :dust:

:hi: keep smiling and welcome

Betheney im NOT taking that many my god i would be rattling:haha:
how was the meeting?? hope it wasnt too bad and have just read your post in your journal, is everything ok?

Delly - woo hoo for the BB looking forwards to seeing that bfp, i will be checking in even when im away (how sad is that :blush:)

Lincoln girl sorry she got you.

well i have started EPO today so hopefully i will have a lovely environment for the spermies to swim in :)
and i have started hubby on EFA's (essential fatty acids or to us omega 3) its fab for the swimmers for everything, motility, health, count i cant remember it was lots anyway so i went to the chemist after work and got some :thumbup:

I was thinking of getting the soy isoflavones aswell but cant get them in time for this month so will see how i go and if no look next month will try those aswell :happydance:

wheres Lorts anyone heard anything?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies....

Lincoln Girl-Sorry to hear AF got you. :(

Betheney-I hope your meeting goes well (or went well, depending on when you read this), and yeah for telling your family! You will have to let us know how it goes.

Welcome Keepsmiling!

Lovealittle1- Woo hoo for CB digis! I have some too, and can't wait to start using them!

Hope all is well with everyone else!

I spoke with the dr's office today and I am going in April 7 or 8th for my blood work. I'm glad that it happens to fall during spring break, so I don't have to take any time off of school. I wish it would just hurry up and get here. I want to get on with things!


----------



## starcrossed

I know that one about Rattling, having had a gastric bypass i'm on LOADs of suppliments and injections, I do feel better for them!!

Those soy things look interesting, if by some chance I dont get my NYC :bfp: I'll try them!

My preseed came today, so now I have my softcups, preseed, OPKs and I'm temping EEEEEEKKK!!! Although Temp STILL going down hehe!! (I must have been really crook!)

Anyway night Lolley have a good sleep!!

Delly xxx


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie73821 said:


> I spoke with the dr's office today and I am going in April 7 or 8th for my blood work. I'm glad that it happens to fall during spring break, so I don't have to take any time off of school. I wish it would just hurry up and get here. I want to get on with things!

YAY!!!! OOOh will be spring break when I'm over there then! COOOL!!!

I will keep my fingers crossed for good news on your bloods, and I'll be able to find out now with my Blackberry hehe :D (I'm such a sad techie geek!)

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

lovealittle - just been searching for the post when i asked how to post my link, here is what the other lady told me and it worked :)

on ff where is says sharing (off to your left) hold your mouse on that and a box will pop up then click on home page set up (if you've made a ticker) you'll see where it says "your charting home page web address" under that will be a link copy and paste it into your siggy here! if you have not made a ticker also in the sharing section on the left you'll see where it says tickers click that make a ticker and once you are done it will give you a link you can add to your siggy here!

Delly - well if we dont get it next motnh we can try them together, but we are going to get them while were away :)

Lucie - fantastic news about the bloods, i will be away then too but will be checking in to see how you got on


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks every so much lolley!! Here we go again!! I hope this works:smug:


----------



## Betheney

Hello ladies

Kelly - i edited my post on my journal if you want to see the update, everything is kind of fine. Few things to worry about but nothing to disastrous.

I start work at 12:30 today so we will see how the meeting goes THANK YOU LADIES FOR YOUR WELL WISHES!!!

Love you all!!!


----------



## Betheney

So my day starts off with my hubby calling me to let me know the doctors are contacting him as they're trying to get in contact with me (HE'S MY EMERGENCY CONTACT) So i ring them and they say the doctor HAS to talk to me about my results, that there must be an abnormality!!!! I spend most of the day stressed to the end of a tether trying to contemplate what is about to happen, i kept getting weepy in the doctors office, i get inside and its really nothing i have low vitamin D a quick fix with some supplement and i have no rubella immunity (german measles) so that was it. BORING!!! Although the rubella i do have to be extremely careful about in the first 12 weeks it can be very very damaging to my beanie.

THEN THEN THEN THEN!!!!! I get to work and the big meeting that was suppose to happen today between me, my department manager, the store manager and the owner of the company (Large electrical retailer) but i get there and they just straight out FIRE!!! my department manager!!! LIKE WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!? Then they fired another staff person ANOTHER FAVORITE OF MINE :-( I was in total shock i couldn't even process it, i still can't. Apparently they have a few more to fire too. i know i'm not one so i can breath a sigh of relief there but its just so nuts no one has left in that store for like a year!!! My department manager i adored and i'm so broken that he's gone, we were REALLY REALLY close. I don't know how i'll get through my work without him :-( They have already asked me and told me what they want techzone to be like now tho, they have asked that i do all these extra things and that they really beleive in me, so that was kind of nice...... i guess? more responsibilities less pay!

Anyway thought i'd let you all know whats going on.

LOVE LOVE LOVE

its funny because my department manager has been saying for a week "The meeting probably wont happen, We will never get a chance to say how we feel"


----------



## kellydid2

Hi girlies! Not been on in ages - had loads of problems at home with internet connection (but hubby has finally got it sorted!) and the nasty boys at IT blocked Baby and Bump website so couldn't get on at work wither. Not managed to read all of the posts yet but will do over the weekend. AF arrived 7 days late so felt really crappy but just need to have a bit more patience & hopefully will happen soon. Major congrats to Betheney on our first BFP of the group!!!!!!!


----------



## lolley

Betheney - im glad its not anything too serious, you had me going for a bit when i saw your journal. No meeting :growlmad: how can they do that, ugh but on a sefish point at least they are happy with you :)

Delly -how did the run go? was it for sport relief? we did ours on wednesday.
Has the witch flown yet?

Lovealittle - the link works, looks like its starting to even out now.

welcome back kellydid, hope your well :flower:

nothing to report here, got a very busy weekend ahead, so will catch up as and when i can x x x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

thankyou everyone xxx

bit peed off my signature got changed (but i guess it was a little big!) so i just have the pic of my little girl in there at the mo. Will change them about periodically!


----------



## Betheney

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/mybanner5-2.jpg

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I figured out how to turn out banners into links onto our team so when we are on other threads if someone clicks your pic it will bring them here!!! WOOOOO i will update everyones links tonight, you will need to change the sig coding to make it work but i will leave a little instruction on how to do so.

While i'm at it does anyone want any of their sigs changed? smaller? different? another photo?

LOVE YOU ALL!!!!

Why is it so quiet on weekends ladies!!! I'M BORED!!!!


----------



## lolley

Hi Betheney,

im off out in a bit so just quickly popped on, im happy with my picture thank you, its my favorite :)

Well i dont have a clue what is going on with my temps my coverline for last month was 36.17 and i have not dropped below it and i have risen today to post ov temps again, i was naughty i did a cheapie test just to rule out bfp and its was bfn which i expected, but thought with my temps i had to check especially starting the epo!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey girlies!!

Sorry I wasnt in yesterday I was shattered!!! 

I did a mile run for sports relief, which wouldnt have been SOO bad if I wasnt on a Lupus flare from the stress of the burst pipe over living room lol.

Finally shower fixed...the builders had botched it, 2 wrong pipes stuck together with tape?!?! This is AFTER they didnt attach the flue to chimney and we got carbon monoxide poisoning RAH!!

The :witch: has gone, so been doing some practise :sex: ready to catch the eggy for my NYC :bfp: :D

Betheney-you are going to have to be extra extra careful of german measels, so some bubble wrap for you!! The work thing is messed up, but hey in 6 months it'll all be a distant memory when you're knee deep in baby poop!
As for sigs I love the one i have so you can diddle with that link :D

Lolley-we can have the odd temps group, mine are freaking me out, not sure if they're normal or not. I do hope your :witch: pee's off soon so you can get working on your :bfp:

Kelly-(((((hugz))))) glad to see you back! Missed you!! 

Hope everyone else is keeping well!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy Saturday!!

So Friday (cd12) I took my first opk and it was neg. I also checked cm and found some that resembled ewcm but this is my first month monitoring it so I can't be 100% sure. Also used preseed last night!! I am going to take another opk in the next hour I hope so badly it is positive!!

I have a question about cycles maybe someone can answer? If you have a longer than normal cycle does that automatically mean that you ov'd late? I guess what I am trying to get at is if I ov on cd14 will the lp be about 14 days too or could it be longer like 18 days?? 

Betheney - Wow you had quite the day the other day!! When I was reading your post about going to the doctor you had me worried - but I am glad to hear that the vitamin D can be fixed with a supplement!! You can also get vitamin D by getting some sunshine too!! And wow what a day at work for you!! I am sorry to hear about your dept manager leaving. That is sad when someone you have become close with leaves! 

Lolley &#8211; thanks for checking out my chart! The temps seem to be creeping up now!!

Starcrossed &#8211; way to go on doing the mile run!! Will you continue to run when preggers? I am pretty big into exercise so I am planning to exercise lightly throughout my future pregnancy but I also do hot yoga a few times a week and I really want to continue it throughout my future pregnancy! 

Have a great week-end!!


----------



## starcrossed

lovealittle1 said:


> Starcrossed  way to go on doing the mile run!! Will you continue to run when preggers? I am pretty big into exercise so I am planning to exercise lightly throughout my future pregnancy but I also do hot yoga a few times a week and I really want to continue it throughout my future pregnancy!

LOL I was forced by mu school to do this run, LOL, I'm not really into running/exercise at all hehe. I preferr doing sports, dancing etc rather than being tied to a treadmill or being made to do laps.

Glad I raised some money tho, although I made about 3 times as much for haiti by baking cupcakes, I know which i preferred to do.

Have a great weekend!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

lovealittle - how long is your cycle usually?
yes the theory is on average your lp will be 14 days long after you have o'd although some ladies have shorter and some have longer. As you are now temping this is good you can see when you o and then see how long your lp is if you dont get your bfp. If you lp is anything from 12 day or longer everything should be good, if its shorter you might need to look into lengthening it.
as for your ewcm, was it stretchy? if you 
:sex: last night and used preseed it will be hard to tell as his swimmers mixed with preseed can give this, just make sure you keep doing the opk's
sending lots of :dust:

Delly - yay for the :sex:
and well done on the mile run i hate hate HATE running!!!! glad your shower etc is sorted :)


----------



## lolley

Delly - Run me through how your temping?????
as much info as you have time to give me, i am ignoring the 1st ones as you were ill.
How long is your cycle normally?
when do you usually ov?
and how long is your lp?

sorry i know but gives me more idea :)


----------



## lovealittle1

I am back again! I just got a positive opk!!! I AM SO EXCITED!! That little smiley face sure made me have a big smiley face!!!

Thanks for the response lolley!! Here is the thing with my cycle. It has been 28 days forever never a day late - pretty much like clock work! Then last month was our first month truley ttc and lo and behold I ended up being 4 days late which put my cycle to 32 days!! I had convinced myself I was preggers and was in disblief when af arrived! This just got me thinking that maybe I missed ov all together because we bd'd everyday from like cd9-cd15 and then we pretty much took a week off. I was very uninformed last month. All I was really going on was a pregnancy book I have which told me that I will ov around cd14. Having said that and from what you just told me I probably did ov later than normal last month and probably missed it altogether! This month will hopefully be back to my regular 28 days b/c of my positive opk today on day 13! I am so happy I found this site you ladies are so wonderful!! As for finding the ewcm - that was before we used the preseed but thanks for letting me know that preseed with:spermy: can resemble ewcm - know I will stop checking.


----------



## lolley

get off here and get some :sex: done :happydance:

keep going for the next few days can be 12 to 48 hours after your 1st positive opk :thumbup:

sending lots of :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

my wedding date was 26th september 2009
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=192047&id=538855782&l=f6a4fec2ec
i hope this is the link to the wedding phots lol
thanks 4 all the welcomes, makes me feel very welcome, xx


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> Delly - Run me through how your temping?????
> as much info as you have time to give me, i am ignoring the 1st ones as you were ill.
> How long is your cycle normally?
> when do you usually ov?
> and how long is your lp?
> 
> sorry i know but gives me more idea :)[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey lolley :)
> 
> I'm temping when I wake up :)
> 
> My cycle was 28 days then it went to 33 now last one was 26, ARGH!!!!
> I ov'd on 12th day last time when I had OPK :)
> My last lp was teeny about 11days but hoping its longer this month!!!
> 
> This whole baby thing is so difficult hehe!
> I'm hoping fora +ve OPK tomorrow or Monday now fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> How are you getting on??
> 
> Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

im ok thank you i think this 2ww is as hard as the one after o lol, AF is slowing now so a couple of days and will be all good :winkwink:

when i say tell me about your temping i mean:
orally or vaginally? if its orally do you put the bbt in the same place each time?
you said when you wake is that usually around the same time each day?

I know all this seems silly but it could explain why your temps are erratic.
Betheney temps from both sides of her mouth and takes the average, when i read how to do mine it said under your tongue where the join in in the middle choose a side and stick to it each morning as different parts of the mouth can have different temps arrgghh:wacko:

if your lp is short again this mont you may need to lengthen it a bit.
sorry its alot of info hope it helps.

tell me about it, i know more now about my body than ever!!!
oooo + opk's fingers crossed hope you been getting in the practice :winkwink:


----------



## starcrossed

You're up late!!

I temp from the left side of my mouth at around 6.45am in the morning :)

I temped later this morning but....I had the same amount of sleep (had a late one last night)

My LP was quite short last time but I think thats my hormones settling, I'm hoping it evens out if not I got some progesterone tabs knocking about, from when I had a coil, which should regulate it.

I dont think my temps are so so erratic really they just look it on chart atm coz there isnothing really following them, and I have been sicky.

I'm sure they'll level off, now just hoping for a positive OPK so I know its all systems go :D

Got my softcups, preseed etc so ready to rumble!!

Ta for the help lolley, makes me feel better someone else looking at my chart too!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Betheney said:


> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/mybanner5-2.jpg
> 
> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I figured out how to turn out banners into links onto our team so when we are on other threads if someone clicks your pic it will bring them here!!! WOOOOO i will update everyones links tonight, you will need to change the sig coding to make it work but i will leave a little instruction on how to do so.
> 
> While i'm at it does anyone want any of their sigs changed? smaller? different? another photo?
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL!!!!
> 
> Why is it so quiet on weekends ladies!!! I'M BORED!!!!


could i have mine made smaller please xxxx (sorry if im too late)


----------



## lolley

starcrossed said:


> You're up late!!
> 
> I temp from the left side of my mouth at around 6.45am in the morning :)
> 
> I temped later this morning but....I had the same amount of sleep (had a late one last night)
> 
> My LP was quite short last time but I think thats my hormones settling, I'm hoping it evens out if not I got some progesterone tabs knocking about, from when I had a coil, which should regulate it.
> 
> I dont think my temps are so so erratic really they just look it on chart atm coz there isnothing really following them, and I have been sicky.
> 
> I'm sure they'll level off, now just hoping for a positive OPK so I know its all systems go :D
> 
> Got my softcups, preseed etc so ready to rumble!!
> 
> Ta for the help lolley, makes me feel better someone else looking at my chart too!!
> 
> Delly xxx

This is early for me :) i have been a bit tired this week so gone to bed a bit earlier, i watched sport relief last night so was 2.30 then lol

sounds all good to me, looks like you have everything under control, i think those temps at the begining are what keeps throwing me i keep trying to ignore them but you still look.Im glad your feeling better now though and ready for the action :winkwink:

oh i so hope you get your NYC bfp that would be so cool! and only 2 weeks of school left :happydance:
sending lots of :dust:


----------



## starcrossed

Ahhh bless you lolley!!!


<<<bicuddles>>>

And loads more :dust:


Delly xxxx


----------



## lolley

How are the opk's Delly anything?

lovealittle has had hers today, woo hoo here we all go again :)


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lolley!

Nothing yet, although looks like it may be a fade in, they seem to be getting a bit darker as the day goes on, fingers crossed we'll get a +ve tomorrow or tuesday!!

Yay for Lovealittle!!!

Howz everyone's weekend been??

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

oooo fingers crossed, then you will have poas withdrawel again lol.

we have had a busy one, think im more tired now than friday!
my DH said we should swap the week round and have 2 work days and a 5 day weekend :)


----------



## starcrossed

I know stick peeing is a BAD habit, lol

I actually am gonna ask Dan to hide them after +ve OPK.

I agree with your DH we should have a 5 day weekend :D

2 days at school would be much better!!


Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

ohhhh 2 days at school would be wonderful for the same pay of course :haha:
although only 2 weeks left :) lets hope they treat us good!

think i am going to do the same going to ask dh to hide them as when we come back off holiday i will be about 10dpo, so with no temping etc its going to drive me insane!


----------



## starcrossed

I'll know before I go, eeek!! or I'll be fighting :witch:

I'll be on tenderhooks tho till I get back if we do get a :bfp: However if :witch: comes it'll be time to get jiggy with it when we get back, and the OPKs begin.


This is too much like hard work and stress hehe.

I wish it'd just happen and it'd be a suprise LOL too late for that tho lol


----------



## lolley

i know that feeling, thats what happened with my boys, i was very lucky.

Now i seem to be fighting for it :( well Betheney has set the ball rolling for us, so lets hope we follow :) x


----------



## starcrossed

Yup, I'm sure 2010 will see us get our :bfp:'s.

I think its easily forgotton it takes an average fertile couple usually about 6 months to get preggy, we're just impatient hehe!

It'd be nice to have an xmas baby tho, saying that I dont care when really as long as its healthy!!

I keep looking at our spare room plotting to turn it into a nursery LOL


----------



## lolley

i think were all allowed to get impatient once in a while, and when you pull out all the stops every month, were bound to get dissapointed when the old hag turns up!
but you are right it is easily forgotten.

he he the spare room, we all dream of that! what colour should we do it, will there be a theme lol, im sure they would all be gorgeous :)


----------



## starcrossed

Our house is a new build and we had all curtains and carpets in it.

Our spare room has really delicate lemon curtains in it and I'm kinda thinking Lemon would be a lovely colour for that room, a fresh lemon paint, with perhaps green accents around :)

We will have to wait tho, meanwhile we need to wait for our lounge to be repainted after leak, and will start putting accent walls in :) We have cream and red, so was thinkng a dark red accent wall in living room :)

I love decorating :)


----------



## lolley

oh i hate decorating!
we also have cream and red in the living room, our accent wall has bold paper on i love it. im really into read at the minute, i feel really cheerful with it.

lemon and green are always fab colours for a nursery too :) good choice!


----------



## starcrossed

I wanted some of that big black and white floral print on the accent wall, but we have some LED stars hanging down and they'd get lost in that, so a darker accent wall would be a good :)

I only love decorating coz its the first time I've been able to choose what goes on our walls, before we've always rented!


We seem to have red all around the house, our room, sofa, kitchen LOL

I do like red tho, brightens up the house as it was cream everywhere!!


----------



## lolley

god listen to us talking about paint lol
anyone reading this will think how boring!

i have big red flowers on my accent wall in the living room and my bedrrom has an aubergine accent wall which is gorgeous but my favorite has to be the boys room as they are different ages and into different things we did it as a suprise and used primary colours, it sounds awful but looks fab each wall is a different colour but very bright :) green, yellow, red and blue i love it so much, the room is very big so can take it, i was worried when they 1st saw it but they love it too. were gutted now though as we cant get the same colours to repaint it anymore and they want it the same again!


----------



## starcrossed

lol, primary colours sound fab!!

My bedroom at my parents was all bright and cheery, I had orange carpet a gold colour on the wall with cherry pink linen with the gold colour in it!!!

Paint stains are good to mix the colours you really want :) I've done that before and its pretty useful for off the wall colours!! I'm thinking about it for my classroom hehe!!!

And we're not boring the BBC has based many proggies on decorating!!!

LOL


----------



## lolley

very true, we could make a fortune lol.

well sorry but i dont feel great so im off to bed.
you will have to fill me in on what you decide for your living room :)

yave a good day tomorrow :flower:

x x x


----------



## starcrossed

you too night night xx


----------



## lolley

wow Delly thats one hell of a dip on your chart, fingers crossed, hows the opk's :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies!! Just checking in. Nothing new to report here. I think I'll start opks around CD 10 or so. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello! 

Can I join in with the newlyweds? I'm Nikki, 25 and I got married in August 09 to my lovely DH Todd and we're TTC#2 :) I will share some weddin pics if u like, but my facebook is locked as some weirdo stole pics of my baby girl :(


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!!

It is a BIG dip Lolley but no lines on OPK's get but I'll keep BDing anyway just to make sure. Will be interesting to see tomorrows!
How are you getting on?

I'm having alot of lupus flaring which is probably causing probs with temps :(


Lucie not long to go now, fingers crossed for your OPKS

Welcome Nikkie, I'm sorry to hear about your pics being stolen, but look forward to noseying at your wedding pics when FB is back up.

:dust: to all!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

im ok ta x
same old work + uni = shattered lol
the witch is nearlly gone at last just a bit of spotting :happydance:
im doing the same as Lucie will start opk's about cd10.

bugga i thought with a dip like that the opk's would be good! come on little eggy Delly needs you!!!

hi Lucie, keep us informed, we will all be arounf d the same time again :)

Hi Nikkie, come join us were very friendly in here lol.
hope your well :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

It happened on day 13 last month, so 2 more days yet before its really due <<fingers crossed>>

I been reading up a autoimmune flare can cause low temps and alcohol cause a rise, and although I didnt have much Fri and sat nights it would explain erratic temps.

Not sure if I like this temping lark, LOL

I'm gonna have a shower in a bit and a nice early night, shattered too, although the boys are being quite good atm :)


We'll all be going through the 2ww together again I think :)

xxx


----------



## lolley

temping isn't for everyone, go with it this month see what there like after O if you can see a diffrence then its worth it :)

i had a little read as if im honest i didnt know what it was but now understand.
going through the 2ww together is a good thing its loads easier than by yourself, DH is great but talking to girlies is easier :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

Not much new to report here. We have been:sex: a lot and using the preseed. My chart isnt telling me anything yet but I am assuming that O is over because I gor the positive opk on Saturday. 

How is everyone doing?

:dust: to ALL !!!!


----------



## starcrossed

It's not great having Lupus, but I'm hoping it'll settle. I did have chemotherapy to control it, but now we're TTC its not allowed.

I'm hoping as soon as I have :bfp: it'll force it into remission :)

Then hopefully after bubs I can go back on the methotrexate to control it again :)


I think temping comes into its own after O as you can see whats happening before the :bfp:

I'm just hoping for a +ve OPK so it'll be all systems go!!

It's really exciting to think in a year or so we could have a little one here :)


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome Nikki!!!


----------



## lolley

hi lovealittle,

go again tonight if you can manage just incase :)

looks like it may of been yesterday by the dip but you need 2 more higher temps before FF will give you your cross hairs.

think were all waiting, the witch is just going for me if im the same as last month i got about 10 days before i O now :coffee:


----------



## starcrossed

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Not much new to report here. We have been:sex: a lot and using the preseed. My chart isnt telling me anything yet but I am assuming that O is over because I gor the positive opk on Saturday.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> :dust: to ALL !!!!

OOOhhh 2 WW for you now, I hopefully wont be far behind so I will keep my fingers crossed for you now!! xxx


----------



## lolley

starcrossed said:


> It's not great having Lupus, but I'm hoping it'll settle. I did have chemotherapy to control it, but now we're TTC its not allowed.
> 
> I'm hoping as soon as I have :bfp: it'll force it into remission :)
> 
> Then hopefully after bubs I can go back on the methotrexate to control it again :)
> 
> 
> I think temping comes into its own after O as you can see whats happening before the :bfp:
> 
> I'm just hoping for a +ve OPK so it'll be all systems go!!
> 
> It's really exciting to think in a year or so we could have a little one here :)

well i hope it doesnt get too bad and you cope with it ok while waiting for your little bean :)

i never thought of it like that we will all be sharing baby pics instead of wedding pics lol x


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> well i hope it doesnt get too bad and you cope with it ok while waiting for your little bean :)
> 
> i never thought of it like that we will all be sharing baby pics instead of wedding pics lol x

That will be so amazing!!! Come one eggys!!!! :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

welcome Nikki, im new too.

Hi ladies

sorry i dont post much, nothing much to say really, Cd 5 and AF is coming to an end. Little one is off to my mums on wednesday for a few days (as we live an hour or so from each other) so me and hubby will get some nice time to our selves. get some practicing in :laugh2:
Bit peed off generally, just had a row with my mother so im not in the best of moods :(

anyway enough of my downer, lots of baby dust to you all

xxxx


----------



## lolley

that made me lol!!!!
DH looks at me sometimes, he must think im mad laughing at the pc :haha:

so we have a change in pma as for the time of month:

pma to will on those little eggys to pop out
and
pma to will on all our BFP's 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## starcrossed

If all else fails I'll tice the eggys out with some chocolate digestive biscuits!! ;)
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Well definatley :sex: again tonight!! 

Sorry to hear about the row with your mum Lincoln girl. 

Lolley & Lincon - Good news that af is coming to an end - almost time for you to get back to business!! You both must be on similar cycle days.


----------



## lolley

starcrossed said:


> If all else fails I'll tice the eggys out with some chocolate digestive biscuits!! ;)
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

he he! i will use the jammy dodgers,
me and the eggys like these better lol x


----------



## lovealittle1

I do like the idea of us sharing baby pics one day!

Have a good eve ladies.


----------



## lolley

lovealittle1 said:


> Well definatley :sex: again tonight!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the row with your mum Lincoln girl.
> 
> Lolley & Lincon - Good news that af is coming to an end - almost time for you to get back to business!! You both must be on similar cycle days.

i think were all pretty much together on here which is sooo good, we all get some point in the 2ww together :)

your furthest in your cycle
Delly is on cd 11
Lucie is on cd 7
im on cd 6
Lincoln is on cd 5

dont know about the new ladies, we still havn't heard anything from lorts?

and we cannot forget Betheney with her fabulous BFP!!!!


----------



## starcrossed

I think it's ace we're all in it together and hopfully all graduate at similar times! And stop each other testing too early lol!
Lincoln-try and chill from row I'm sure it'll blow over :)
Lovealittle-i don't think you can have too much :sex: ;)

Lolley-good choice on dodgers!

Right bed time for me night night xxxx


----------



## lolley

all of the above agreed and seconded :thumbup:

including bed time lol

night ladies x x x

:dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Nikki!!!


----------



## Betheney

Hey girlies

welcome newbies, I will update post 1 when I'm on the pc instead of the iPod!!

Surely the odds are in our favor that someone will get a bfp this cycle.

I was thinking about cross over threads the other day and realised when our babies are born we won't really be newlyweds anymore. Hahaha

anyway not much to say. Hubby doesn't want me to tell my bro about beanie as he thinks he might tell someone and our parents might not hear it off us. But I find it ridiculous that my brother who lives with me finds out so late. When he lives with us!

Anyway love love love
betheney


----------



## Lucie73821

Wow. Slow day. :(


----------



## starcrossed

Betheney said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> welcome newbies, I will update post 1 when I'm on the pc instead of the iPod!!
> 
> Surely the odds are in our favor that someone will get a bfp this cycle.
> 
> I was thinking about cross over threads the other day and realised when our babies are born we won't really be newlyweds anymore. Hahaha
> 
> anyway not much to say. Hubby doesn't want me to tell my bro about beanie as he thinks he might tell someone and our parents might not hear it off us. But I find it ridiculous that my brother who lives with me finds out so late. When he lives with us!
> 
> Anyway love love love
> 
> betheney

Hey ya was wondering where you'd got to!

Maybe turn our name into naughties newly weds? hehe as we mostly were married in 09 :)

Maybe get your family and brother together after first scan??

Its a funny one isnt it, when to tell not tell?! Your brother may guess anyway, I knew my friend was preggy before her hubby did, LOL

Nothing to report here, no +ve OPK yet, but temps are doing a merry dance hey ho, but still think thats coz my lupus is having a field day :(

Hope everyone else is good!!!

Any news? Lorts? Kelly??

Howz Lolley, Lincoln and Lucie??

hope you're all ok!!
:dust:

Delly xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

Im okay today. Im not stessing over the row with mum but she has said something that i wont ever forget about which has upset me and made me angry BUT im okay today. Im calm :thumbup: we are not friends at the mo but its okay.

it would be lovely to all get our BFP's together and all be due together. :flower: I worked out my potential due date and it would be boxing day!!! what fab christmas presents that would be.

Going to start OPKs this month i think, just so i def know when OV is happening (currently think its about CD 18)

xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies hope you have all had a nice day. So last evening I went to the gym and did a 30 minute run and I was feeling slightly concerned afterwards that running may not have been a good idea so I googled it last night and from my research as long as running is part of my normal routine I am just fine. Good to know because running and yoga definatley help me to relax and keep me calm and of course keep me in shape, too which is always a good thing!! I took Friday off work - it is always amazing how much a 4 day week can give you such a positive additude!

Betheney - yea that is a tough one about when to tell people. Me and DH already disagree with that subject and we haven't even got a bfp yet!! He thinks that we should wait till the 12 weeks and I will probably want to tell my family and close friends as soon as we know! My best friend told me the same day she got her bfp!!! 

CD 16 for me today!! These last 16 days have flown on by!! My temps went up today so pretty sure that O is long over now. This was the point last month when I analzyed every single thing my body did. Gonna try my darndest to not do that this month especially because all those 'symptoms' were imaginary anyway!

I assume most of you are fast asleep now but if anyone is here I will be on for a bit soon!!

Sending :hug: s to all


----------



## Hope2Be

Hello, I am a newlywed married October 10, 2009.... we are TTC and 2 months in!!! I would love to join the group and recieve some tips :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Hope!!! Tell us a little about yourself. Do you have any wedding pics to share? :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello ladies, 

I'm ill today :( my temp was stupidly high so FF took my CHs away. I think I should be 3/4dpo by now! 

I want to share my wedding pics, worried that the weirdo that stole my DDs pics would steal the weddin pics though. If anyone wants to add me to FB and look then I don't mind that :)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/album.php?aid=150463&id=509956200&op=6


----------



## Betheney

Nikki that link doesn't work whatever it is a link to. What do you mean someone stole your pics? What did they do with them? pretend they were theirs? Thats horrible


----------



## lolley

Evening ladies :)

how are we all?

welcome hope :)

lovealittle - crosshairs :happydance: woo hoo it looked like it would be sunday so 3dpo yay!

Delly - hows the poas going, anything?

Betheney - glad your back :flower: hope your doing ok and looking after yourself.

im bored now already grrrrr! the witch has gone, im only cd8 and i have another week to go :growlmad:


----------



## Lorts

Hay girlies... Not been on here for a week... my internet has been down and I have been working horrible shifts...

Thought I would touch base with you guys. How are you??? What have I missed?!

XXX


----------



## lolley

Hey Lorts :)
welcome back, you have not missed anything really since Betheney got her BFP just chit chat while were all waiting to ov lol.

but enough about that you dissapeared on the day you were testing, its drove us mad!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Evening girlies!!!

All good here :) No +ve OPK but we have EWCM and I had that 2 days before +ve OPK last month :) so I hope we'll be getting lines tomorrow or fri :) So busy :sex: everynight to make sure as many :spermy: gets to the eggs. I've got my digestives ready to tempt eggys out. Temp is still dropping so when it starts going up I assume I've O'd :)

Any news Lorts? Its cack working nasty shifts!!!

LaL-It's good that you got your CH's :) whoop whoop, now its getting the conversion into a :bfp:

Lolley-How are you?? Any +ve OPK's for you yet??? 

Betheny-Hope you're ok and not getting Morning Sickness just yet.

Lincoln- Good luck for your boxing day pressie!!!

Welcome new ladies!!!

Phew did I get everyone???

If I didnt Hi hi hi, how are you???

:dust: to all!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Hiya,

no opk's for me yet, witch has left for me today so should be around this time next week :happydance:

glad your keeping busy :winkwink: temps are dropping nicely, lets hope we see a lovely rise in a day or too

:dust:


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> Hiya,
> 
> no opk's for me yet, witch has left for me today so should be around this time next week :happydance:
> 
> glad your keeping busy :winkwink: temps are dropping nicely, lets hope we see a lovely rise in a day or too
> 
> :dust:


My money is on fri morning <<fingers crossed>> COME ON NYC :bfp:!!!!

Better get on the warm up for next week then Lolley!!!

Are you trying softcups this month, I used them last month and on that thread they've been quite successful :)


----------



## lolley

no, i dont like the thought of them to be honest, but would like to hear your comments :)

its the vitamins we have changed this month see how they go first, we shall be warming up :winkwink: but not tonight i am going to try and have an early one, i have been so tired the last week hope im not comming down wih anything, would just be my luck before i go away!

i cant wait to see that NYC bfp you will have to work it out after you ov so i know when to check in :)


----------



## starcrossed

Without being too graphic the Softcups keep everything where it should be :) Keeps all the :spermy: ready to go for eggy :)

They look scary but they're great, and for :witch: aswell :)

Hopefully wont need them for that :)

I'm hoping for a straight 28 day cycle if I O on Fri, will just have to keep fingers crossed that it holds out this month!

If I get a :bfp: I'm sure you wont have to check in you'll hear me screaming from where you are LOL xxx


----------



## lolley

yeah i know what they do, they sound fab, im just not great again tmi, at getting things in and out iykwim!!

how fab would it be ;) i will be keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

well sorry but my beds calling, speak soon.
have a good day at school, mine are getting a bit hypo now!

x x x


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> yeah i know what they do, they sound fab, im just not great again tmi, at getting things in and out iykwim!!
> 
> how fab would it be ;) i will be keeping everything crossed for you :flower:
> 
> well sorry but my beds calling, speak soon.
> have a good day at school, mine are getting a bit hypo now!
> 
> x x x

Tell me about it, the kids are mental LOL

Have a good sleep!!

night night xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Welcome Hope :hugs:

So ladies when should i start using OPKs? what CD? I think i OV around CD 18 but want to do OPKs just to check. Saying that i think, i did get pregnant when we BD on CD 18 before (MC) and didnt BD at any other time around then (we were going through a bad patch!). Im coming to the end of CD 7 (as of wednesday).

when should i start them??


----------



## starcrossed

Lincoln Girl said:


> Welcome Hope :hugs:
> 
> So ladies when should i start using OPKs? what CD? I think i OV around CD 18 but want to do OPKs just to check. Saying that i think, i did get pregnant when we BD on CD 18 before (MC) and didnt BD at any other time around then (we were going through a bad patch!). Im coming to the end of CD 7 (as of wednesday).
> 
> when should i start them??

How long is your cycle???


----------



## Lincoln Girl

starcrossed said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hope :hugs:
> 
> So ladies when should i start using OPKs? what CD? I think i OV around CD 18 but want to do OPKs just to check. Saying that i think, i did get pregnant when we BD on CD 18 before (MC) and didnt BD at any other time around then (we were going through a bad patch!). Im coming to the end of CD 7 (as of wednesday).
> 
> when should i start them??
> 
> How long is your cycle???Click to expand...

about 29 days ish


----------



## starcrossed

You take 14 days off the end of your cycle for ov and then a couple more to be safe :)

I reckon 29-14 =13- 2 more = 13 days :) so start POAS from day 13 :)
hope that helps!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

starcrossed said:


> You take 14 days off the end of your cycle for ov and then a couple more to be safe :)
> 
> I reckon 29-14 =13- 2 more = 13 days :) so start POAS from day 13 :)
> hope that helps!
> 
> Delly xxx

thanks Delly :thumbup: xx


----------



## Hope2Be

Thanks everyone for the greeting! I will have to get some pics on here :) How is everyone do this evening?? 

I will be testing hopefully around the 6th of April is AF is not present :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome Hope!!

Lolley &#8211; thanks for following my chart! I have figured out how to log on to ff on my blackberry so I am able to put my temps in early in the day!

Lorts &#8211; welcome back!

Delly &#8211; happy :sex: ing and fingers crossed you get the 28 day cycle you are hoping for!

Lincoln &#8211;I started cd12 and it worked out great and I typically have a 28 day cycle. Have you used them before? This was my first cycle using them and I am so happy I did!

I think as usual I have missed you all again. A bit of TMI here but today I had quite a bit of creamy CM just wondering if it could be left over preseed (it has been 2 days since we used it) or if it likely is cm. Anyway I put it on my chart &#8211; just in case

Have a good night


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lovealittle1 said:


> Welcome Hope!!
> 
> Lolley  thanks for following my chart! I have figured out how to log on to ff on my blackberry so I am able to put my temps in early in the day!
> 
> Lorts  welcome back!
> 
> Delly  happy :sex: ing and fingers crossed you get the 28 day cycle you are hoping for!
> 
> Lincoln I started cd12 and it worked out great and I typically have a 28 day cycle. Have you used them before? This was my first cycle using them and I am so happy I did!
> 
> I think as usual I have missed you all again. A bit of TMI here but today I had quite a bit of creamy CM just wondering if it could be left over preseed (it has been 2 days since we used it) or if it likely is cm. Anyway I put it on my chart  just in case
> 
> Have a good night


no ive not used them before.


----------



## lolley

lovealittle1 said:


> Welcome Hope!!
> 
> Lolley  thanks for following my chart! I have figured out how to log on to ff on my blackberry so I am able to put my temps in early in the day!
> 
> Lorts  welcome back!
> 
> Delly  happy :sex: ing and fingers crossed you get the 28 day cycle you are hoping for!
> 
> Lincoln I started cd12 and it worked out great and I typically have a 28 day cycle. Have you used them before? This was my first cycle using them and I am so happy I did!
> 
> I think as usual I have missed you all again. A bit of TMI here but today I had quite a bit of creamy CM just wondering if it could be left over preseed (it has been 2 days since we used it) or if it likely is cm. Anyway I put it on my chart  just in case
> 
> Have a good night

creamy cm is usual in the 2ww, i had lots last month which helped to get my hopes up! as if you get lots it can be a sign. Keep logging it all on your chart:thumbup:


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,
i have 5 mins at work so just dropping in :)

well my monitor gave me a red light today, so the :sex: starts tonight, every other night untill i get a +opk then every night after :happydance:
im still about 6 days away if my cycle is the same as last month.

hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> Hey Lorts :)
> welcome back, you have not missed anything really since Betheney got her BFP just chit chat while were all waiting to ov lol.
> 
> but enough about that you dissapeared on the day you were testing, its drove us mad!!!


Sorry girlies! I got a :bfn:....:cry:.....

Still, on to this month! I am CD8 today. I have thrown away my OPKs. We are going to be much more relaxed about things this time around. I have realised I have become far far too obsessed about it all. We are going to just 'see what happens' this time! ..... FX'd to us all! I would love a Christmas baby, but what will be will be! PMA right?!!?


----------



## kellydid2

Hi girls! Nothing new to report - was hoping to start charting this month but last month's cycle was a bit long & weird which got me rather confused (doesn't take much!) so going to see what happens with this one, lots of :sex: in the meantime :D
Hello to the new girls Hope, Lincoln Girl, Lovealittle1, MummytoBe, Dream of a Bean, KeepSmiling & Nikki :wave:


----------



## Hope2Be

Thanks for the welcome girls!!! 
Lorts:I have yet to buy a OPK so I am just winging it :) Hope it works for both of us!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies!!

Lorts-Sorry you got a :bfn: this month hopefully you'll get a :bfp: next!!

I think the rest of us are in the pre O limbo....rah!!!

Still no +ve OPK, slight temp rise today but I dont thihnk I O'd yet due to lack of OPK. Hoping tomorrow it should happen!!! 
It does seem to be alot of waiting this TTC...Wait for O, then 2WW not the best for those of us impatient!!

We're :sex: loads to try and make sure we catch the eggy, just hoping eggy appears this month....

Good luck to all and lots of :dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Evening ladies. Things are not going well here...I hope you don't mind if I vent a little. 

As some of you know, I'm an elementary school teacher. Well Florida is on its way to passing a law that would require all teachers in the state to be paid the same salary (regardless of years of experience or degree). Then up to 50% of that amount may be given to the teachers-as a bonus depending on the student's test scores. The bill also seeks to eliminate teacher tenure (currently, after 3 years, you get a "professional contract"- you aren't year to year). 

My dh and I are both teachers. If this passes, it is going to hurt us tremendously. We teach at a Title 1 school-meaning the majority of our students are minority and are on free or reduced lunch. At our school I believe we have about 72% minority and around 82% on free or reduced lunch. We also have a lot of movement (as in students change schools several times throughout the year). I have no problem being held accountable for my job, but once those kids are out of my classroom, I have no control over what happens to them. I'm afraid this may make me leave the profession I've loved for the past 5 1/2 years. 

It's so hard to think of what we are going to do if this passes. We both love teaching, but agree we can not continue to teach in this state if it passes. It's hard to be thinking of starting a family when our livelihood is on the line.

Thanks for letting me vent ladies. Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lucie,

My heart really goes out to you! As a teacher I can see why you are so upset!
I work in a secondary school with a similar demographic to yours and could imagine the fall out if they did here what they are doing there.
In uk they look at the value added rather than overall results whic is a fairer way to judge teaching in schools with high free school meal tally high special needs and high english as additional language.

I hope you have some union representation over there!!
Sending lots of love!
Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

Lucie!!! - My mum is a high school teacher and that system sounds dumb as. I know my mum has always taught in very rough schools as she seems to have that knack for naughty kids. They all love her and she gets through to them and is good at her job. Obviously in these kinds of schools the students scores are not unbelievably high. That would be horrible. I think instead of encouraging teachers to push their students further to gain better marks (when your probably doing that anyway) wont this just cause teachers to be afraid of working at these rough schools? or worse it may encourage teachers to mark things a bit high. I also think it will create negativity between teachers and students if a teachers wage depends on a bludgy, lazy student surely some teachers will come to resent that student?

But your systems do sound very different to the one in Australia, i know there is no bonus or anything that is given if the students mark high. The teachers have a starting wage and then it goes up every couple of years as you gain experience. I think there is about 20 levels or something. I know my mother dearest found a rule that said for every 18 months your a stay at home mother with a child under 5 you can instantly go up a level. Luckily for her and her stay at home mum experience with 7 kids she started off on a pretty good salary.


ANYWAY!!! Sorry i haven't posted much lately. I visit everyday and read whats up but i don't really have much to say anymore, and i figure if i'm on i should really be updating post one as we have so many newbies. But i can't be bothered at the moment. SORRY.

My work is super poo, since making my boss redundant the work load is big and not enough time nor people to do it. I'll chug along tho.

LOVE YOU ALL

Betheney


----------



## starcrossed

Hey girlies!

Nothing much to report today....still no +OPK :( I'm getting a bit annoyed now waiting, my temps peaking and troughing but no O :( oh well the :sex: is fun hehe!

Betheny-nice to see you about!!! You can tell us step by step whats happening with you so we know what to expect, and pearls of wisdom, you're testing the waters for those of us who dont have children hehe :)

I hope everyone else is well and having a good day!!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

hey ladies, how are you all doing???

Lucie i also can see where your comming from, there are loads of us from schools on here! I hope it all works out for you :flower:

ok so WHAT is going on with my body!!! i did an opk yesterday just to make sure before i gave it a few days before proper poas started i got a faint line, so thought i better do another today, its quite dark!!! not positive but very nearlly :wacko: im only cd10
we only started :sex: last night too :blush: sorry tmi now - when we did :sex: i could tell my cp wasnt high and i have no cm at all and dont know whats going on!!! grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lolley

bloody hell Del, thought you would have yours now!
any other signs?
x


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> hey ladies, how are you all doing???
> 
> Lucie i also can see where your comming from, there are loads of us from schools on here! I hope it all works out for you :flower:
> 
> ok so WHAT is going on with my body!!! i did an opk yesterday just to make sure before i gave it a few days before proper poas started i got a faint line, so thought i better do another today, its quite dark!!! not positive but very nearlly :wacko: im only cd10
> we only started :sex: last night too :blush: sorry tmi now - when we did :sex: i could tell my cp wasnt high and i have no cm at all and dont know whats going on!!! grrrrrrrrrr

Have you stolen my OPK??? I dont even have a faint line on mine atm LOL

I'm busy :sex: every night incase we miss O but anytime when it should be would be nice :)


----------



## lolley

i dont mind sharing, plenty to go around lol :winkwink:

seriously though i dont have a clue whats going on now with either of us, you temps stabalised then went up again and mine are dropping.


arrrrrrrr its sooo hard and stressful!


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> bloody hell Del, thought you would have yours now!
> any other signs?
> x

I had a sharp pain in my side earlier?! Maybe that was the eggy?!

I'll keep POAS till I get a line but wondering if I missed it?! Or my body just all out of kilter...seeing I had darkish lines round :witch:

I'll keep going tho, Rome wasnt built in a day!

Delly xx


----------



## starcrossed

Well at least with TTC the practise fun!!! LOL


----------



## lolley

hmmm i forgot about those lines you had, what opk's are you using?

im the same just was speaking to DH about it all, he said oh well lets go with it, more :sex: what a shame lol

so im happy with that, only thing is i dont usually drink in the 2ww and i will be on my jollys for most of it if i do O this weekend!
Again hubby said oh well(his answer to everything) what will be! he told me i will have a good time and do what we normally do. Im not a huge drinker anyway but i love cocktails, which they do all inclusive :dohh:


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> hmmm i forgot about those lines you had, what opk's are you using?
> 
> im the same just was speaking to DH about it all, he said oh well lets go with it, more :sex: what a shame lol
> 
> so im happy with that, only thing is i dont usually drink in the 2ww and i will be on my jollys for most of it if i do O this weekend!
> Again hubby said oh well(his answer to everything) what will be! he told me i will have a good time and do what we normally do. Im not a huge drinker anyway but i love cocktails, which they do all inclusive :dohh:

I am using One Step IC OPK's. I dont really know how good they are :shrug:

I think my body has to get itself sorted, I've been on all sorts of bc and then with the chemotherapy I assume it will take a while to get back to normal.

Hopefully I'll see a +OPK soon and my temps will make their mind up. If nothing else the longer it takes to O the less chance if we dont get lucky the :witch: will turn up in NYC.

As for you and the cocktails, just enjoy your hol! Loads of people catch and dont know, it has little or no impact.

Besides which if they're like the cocktails in our hotel they wont be that strong.


----------



## lolley

there the same as what i use, they work for me, i do use the cbdigis just to confirm but the seem to be good, what i will say though sometimes there is no warning with them all of a sudden you just get a dark line.

OMG it just gets worse just worked out if i O this weekend and we dont get pg the witch will get me on holiday which was the last thing i wanted i hate that!!!
oh bloody hell :growlmad:


----------



## starcrossed

I'm stocking up on softcups in US, hoping that I dont need them for :witch: or TTC but at least rain wont stop play if you catch my drift whilst on holiday.

You could always ask the doc for some progesterone tabs to stop period for hol?

Damn being a woman is no fun sometimes!! LOL


----------



## lolley

oh i hope you o soon we want that nyc bfp, not stocking up on supplys!!!!

im hoping i wont be seeing the witch but if i do thats the way it goes i suppose, just make sure i pack the necessarys just incase! hmmm does that include a test i wonder lol


----------



## Lorts

Hi Ladies,

Delly - My +OPKs were days 16 17 and 18 last month. Usually they are 13 14 and 15.... Well the 1st 2 months were! I can't understand why they change so much?! :shrug: :dohh: 

As you guys know, I am refusing to use OPKs this month. I am going to have to use the natural methods.... thats if I can remember what they are?! LOL!! I am CD10 today. I didn't have any CM y'day but today I did?! Too early for O surely considering my history?! :shrug:

We are going to BD every other day and see how we get on this month!

Happy BDing girls....!! X :hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

evening ladies

hope your all well :)

im good. Bought my OPKs today and im so tempted to pee on them now :laugh2: but i will wait and not waste them. They are only cheapy ones though just to see how it goes.

sarah xx


----------



## lolley

Lorts said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Delly - My +OPKs were days 16 17 and 18 last month. Usually they are 13 14 and 15.... Well the 1st 2 months were! I can't understand why they change so much?! :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> As you guys know, I am refusing to use OPKs this month. I am going to have to use the natural methods.... thats if I can remember what they are?! LOL!! I am CD10 today. I didn't have any CM y'day but today I did?! Too early for O surely considering my history?! :shrug:
> 
> We are going to BD every other day and see how we get on this month!
> 
> Happy BDing girls....!! X :hugs:

lorts - read my last posts im only cd 10 and getting almost +opk's my O dates have been so out of sync each month something along the lines of day 22, day 33, day 21, day 16 and more i cant remember now this months i think is going to be even earlier,

just bd anyway just incase keep an eye on your cm and go for it :)


----------



## Lorts

I think you are right.... time for bed!!!

X


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi lovely ladies

Lucie - so sorry to hear about your work situation. Hopefully the law will not be passed. That seems totally unfair! 

Lolley - enjoy the cocktails! 

Lorts - here's hoping the natural method brings you your bfp!! So many people swear by it!

K seriousley what is with all the L's - Lucie, Lolley, Lorts, Lincoln, Lovealittle1!! Maybe we are all meant to be together!

Unfortunatley I have had a nasty cough and sore throat the last 2 days. No fun 

2ww is going okay - I am at 6dpo today and now I keep thinking about implantation - of course!! DH is always over confident about everything. He already is talking like we have conceived. I hate to be debbie downer but I also don't like to get my hopes up and then have them get crused iykwim.

ta ta for now :hug:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies, 

Still no +ve OPK so kinda wondering if I've missed O on them...I did have a day where I was V late in day checking, and a few days been peeing loads so its been quite weak...

The other thing is I have been on Contraception for 4 yrs since I had my gastric bypass infact as they said it can make you uber fertile in the first yr or so....OH THE IRONY lol I have worked my way from the implant, coil, evra, then nothing, and amonst that I have been on methotrexate (chemotherapy)
I have had 3 major operations in 4 yrs.

I've thought to myself this morning, its a bit unfair of me to expect just because I'm mentally ready to reproduce doesnt mean I can expect my body to just work on demand.

I will just temp and not take it too seriously or worry as that can be a HUGE stumbling stone to TTC. 
Hubby and I are BDing loads tho (more than before) so that can only be a good thing!!!

Lolley-any news??

Lincoln-I know how you feel I was just dying to pee on my new sticks when I had them!!

Lorts- I like your school of thinking and I'm with you!

Lucie-how you feeling about things??

Lovealittle-I hope you are starting to feel better soon, its really naff having a cough and cold!! :hugs:

Anyway lots of PMA and lots of :dust: to all, the sun is out and flowers are springing up so I think spring has sprung :) I went ice skating yesterday and really enjoyed it so I've decided to book a 6 week course starting on 26th April to learn how to be more confident on the ice, and it'll be some much needed exercise and something hubby and I can do together (if no baby news and also it may encourage fate) 

Hope you are all having a fab weekend, I'm off to see my best friend who lives away now!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

lovealittle - nice chart, your temps look great!!

Delly - anything???

Lorts anything?? hows the cm??

well my opk is almost positive the line is just a shade lighter than the control no smileys on the digis yet, if i can just hold out till monday then if the witch gets me it will be on the last day of my hols so thats not too bad!!!

sound like were all :sex: like crazy its gone very quiet on here :winkwink:

Betheney- how are you hunny?

sending lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## lolley

we were writing at the same time lol so will read yours now :)


----------



## lolley

Delly you sound very relaxed and happy, nice vibes :)

have you got many opk's left, i wouldnt give upi yet if you have unless your just going to keep :sex: 

have a lovely time with your friend x


----------



## Lorts

No news from me! CM has gone?! Oh well, i'm sure its not gone forever!

I'm currently watching Ant and Dec.... my daughter's dance teacher was on there tonight.. she was one of the Irish dancers! 

Delly - I'm sure you will O - Just not when you are execting to! Ha!


----------



## Betheney

Hello dearest girls I'm doing well except for boobs so sore I can't sleep. They're fine during the day and horrible at night. I am 6 weeks now and right on cue feel nausous.

DELLY - the month I got my BFP I got about 10 positive opks it was ridiculous!! Then the month before I didn't get a single positive. You could of missed it. OPKs are so hard I think I got all negatives one month because my pee wasn't held in enough so not enough LH in the pee and the month I got 10 I think my pee was too concentrated.

Love you all


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!!

I had a lovely night with my best friend :)

Lolley I have LOADS of OPK's left but I'm getting really pee'd off with no lines or very faint lines LOL 

Betheney how are you getting on?? hope you are not too sicky with hormones!!

Lorts thankyou for your PMA I hope I will O soon. I missed A a D but I'm sure its cool having someone you know on there :)

I'll keep plodding on with my FX'd but if all else fails I'll get my GP on board. Clomid etc is not out of the realms of possibility :) hopefully I wont need it tho :)

Anyway hope everyone is having a fab weekend, we'r enow immersed in heroes!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

hello!

My sore throat and cough is getting worse!! I haven't been sick in months so I am being a big baby. Probably spend today plopped on the couch with my blankie and pillow with DH doing everything for me. I hope being sick won't affect what is hopefully going on inside!! 

Have a great day ladies :dust:


----------



## starcrossed

lovealittle1 said:


> hello!
> 
> My sore throat and cough is getting worse!! I haven't been sick in months so I am being a big baby. Probably spend today plopped on the couch with my blankie and pillow with DH doing everything for me. I hope being sick won't affect what is hopefully going on inside!!
> 
> Have a great day ladies :dust:

Hope that you start to feel better really soon!! I think a day snuggled is just what you need when you're poorly sick!!

If you have any mix some honey lemon and glycerine together and chug it to help your throat, it'll stop it being so peppery and stop the cough.

:hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies

hope your all well. 

well ive got a sore throat today :( so its making me feel poop!

I couldnt resist POAS so did one today. got the control line but not a hint of another but it is too early to expect anything so think i will miss tomorrow then start again tuesday.

xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Just checking in. Nothing new to report about the work situation. Still on pins and needles waiting to see what happens. I'm a bit miserable at the moment, I have three red ant bites on my left foot. I'm allergic to them, so whenever I get bit, I swell up and am generally miserable. DH said "How did the one ant in the whole house find you and bite you???" 

Been doing OPKs every other day. They are very light. Will probably start doing them daily this week. I think I'll be going in to the dr.'s either on the 7th or 8th for my blood work. 

Short work week this week. I only have students for three days. Then Thursday is a teacher work day, then Friday starts spring break! I can't wait!

Hope everything is going well with you lovely ladies!


----------



## Betheney

Heyo - Boy did the morning sickness set in this morning, i felt like on the verge of vomiting all day until about 2pm!!! It was horrible, yesterday it was kind of bad but i forced myself to eat, but then i just felt worse. Today i couldn't eat when i felt sick if i ate it just made me closer to vomiting then at about 2pm when the morning sickness finally subsided i was instantly starving and ate some reasonably plain foods at home then i nanna napped until about 8pm.

I've also updated the names on Post 1. I went back about 13 pages and anyone new from then on got added. If i've missed anyone let me know but you should be correct. My internet connection sucks right now because we hit our download limit, so i wont be uploading the new sigs with links inbuilt for about another 2 weeks. I also changed post 1 to show active newlywed members and inactive newlywed members. I didn't want to delete anyone so i just moved the people who asked to join and never posted again to a different list. Or anyone who hasn't posted in the last month was also moved.

I like last month when we're all in the 2WW together and it was exciting watching each others temps this Pre Ov 2WW SUCKS!!! I'm going to oficially name it the *PO2WW*. hahahahaha

Love you girls

Betheney


----------



## Liz5178

hi ladies - hope you don't mind me joining in here, been married for just about 5 months and have been actively trying to become a "+1" :)

good luck to all of you :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome Liz!

Betheney - sorry to hear about the ms. Hope it gets better!

Lucie - hope your short week at work will cheer you up. How long will they make you wait for the decision at work? You totally don't need another waiting game in your life!

I am not well at all. I barley slept all night. Finally got out of bad at 6am and was very short of breath and my chest was in so much pain. DH took me to non urgent emergency and I have a lung infection! So here I am tucked up on the couch. I told the doc that we are ttc so he gave me meds that were not as strong so of course they will not work as quickly. (I was secrectly hoping they would give me a preg test he he) They also didn't want to do a chest xray b/c of ttc. I also got an inhaler. My work was very understanding which shocked me actually! I hope I get better soon. I kinda need to go to work at some point this week because I have so much to do! :comp: Any charters have advice on my chart? My temp went up from 37.0 to 38.3 obviously due to my ilness but ff doesn't really advise discarding temps?? I am also very worried if I have conceived this cycle that all this sickness and the meds could be harmful and result in a chemical :sad2:

Thanks for listening. I will prob be around lots this week if anyone wants to chat. 

:dust:


----------



## Lorts

lovealittle1 said:


> Welcome Liz!
> 
> Betheney - sorry to hear about the ms. Hope it gets better!
> 
> Lucie - hope your short week at work will cheer you up. How long will they make you wait for the decision at work? You totally don't need another waiting game in your life!
> 
> I am not well at all. I barley slept all night. Finally got out of bad at 6am and was very short of breath and my chest was in so much pain. DH took me to non urgent emergency and I have a lung infection! So here I am tucked up on the couch. I told the doc that we are ttc so he gave me meds that were not as strong so of course they will not work as quickly. (I was secrectly hoping they would give me a preg test he he) They also didn't want to do a chest xray b/c of ttc. I also got an inhaler. My work was very understanding which shocked me actually! I hope I get better soon. I kinda need to go to work at some point this week because I have so much to do! :comp: Any charters have advice on my chart? My temp went up from 37.0 to 38.3 obviously due to my ilness but ff doesn't really advise discarding temps?? I am also very worried if I have conceived this cycle that all this sickness and the meds could be harmful and result in a chemical :sad2:
> 
> Thanks for listening. I will prob be around lots this week if anyone wants to chat.
> 
> :dust:

Aaawwwww Lovealittle1... :hugs: I know how you feel... I have had a lung infection and it hurts SO bad! I hope the drugs do the trick. Try not to worry about work... it will still be there for you when you are back on your feet!! :hugs:


----------



## Lorts

Liz5178 said:


> hi ladies - hope you don't mind me joining in here, been married for just about 5 months and have been actively trying to become a "+1" :)
> 
> good luck to all of you :)

Hi Liz :hugs: :hi:

That is another 'L' to add to our list!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!!

Oh poor things big hugs to all the sicky ones out there!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you are ALL feel better really soon!!!

FINALLY something to report!!! I have a +ve OPK!! WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!!! I have :sex: everyday for the last week and been using softcups so fingers crossed!!!

It's a big weight off my mind I was panicing my body was screwed from all the hormonal contraception.

Anyway howz everyone else toddling except from being poorly?? 

I'll be popping on later, but I just thought I'd share the news of my +ve OPK :D :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## starcrossed

Forgot to add, HI LIZ, Welcome!! xxx


----------



## Lorts

Delly... I hate to say I told you so.... but.... I TOLD YOU SO!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :rofl:

Yey!! FX'd for ya babes! x


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts said:


> Delly... I hate to say I told you so.... but.... I TOLD YOU SO!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :rofl:
> 
> Yey!! FX'd for ya babes! x



For once I'm glad to be told so!!! :D

I think my body has gone back to a 33day cycle which means I will find out in NYC for sure if I'm preggy!!! Thats one way to ease the 2WW :D

xxxx


----------



## Lorts

That would be an extra special holiday for more than 1 reason! - You need to make sure you can log on from NYC to let us know! Ha! 

I'm glad you can now relax about what your body is doing. I have to confess that going 'natural' this month is harder than I thought it would be! I'm so tempted to do a test (I have 1 OPK left over from last month!) I must not cave in... i must not cave in.... i must not cave in... i must not cave in...!


----------



## Lorts

That would be an extra special holiday for more than 1 reason! - You need to make sure you can log on from NYC to let us know! Ha! 

I'm glad you can now relax about what your body is doing. I have to confess that going 'natural' this month is harder than I thought it would be! I'm so tempted to do a test (I have 1 OPK left over from last month!) I must not cave in... i must not cave in.... i must not cave in... i must not cave in...!


----------



## Lorts

stupid double post! soz!


----------



## starcrossed

Stay strong Lorts!!! We're all here if you feel you're going to fall off the POAS waggon :)

Temping I dont think is that great for me, it looks like some amazing rollercoaster on my chart, hoping I'll see a rise in the next few days (and dare I say, it stays up there)!!!!

I have a blackberry now and free wifi in the hotel so dont worry I'll be a saddo logging in and seeing what you're all up to LOL


----------



## Lorts

LOL - My hubby is currently sorting out my blackbury which arrived today! LOL!

I have an achy kinda feeling in my overies area... Looking at my ticker and going by previous months I shouldn't be O but who knows! By peeing on an OPK is the only way I will find out but I can't pee until about 2100 hrs!! (For best results!) erm... not that I am going to of course! :blush:


----------



## starcrossed

LOL,well you only have 1 left, I suppose if you pee'd on it it'd stop you from peeing on more sticks for the rest of your cycle ;) :haha:


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,
How are we all?

Lovealittle - hope your feeling better soon, i cant really comment on your chart that spike is huge, lets see what the next couple of days do!

Betheney - im sorry your feeling it, but we all know morning sickness is a good thing!!! means everything is going well and the extra hormones are kicking in. Hope your well apart from that and work isn't too bad :) and i totally agree with this boring PO2WW bring on the real 2ww theres no excitement, i want the drama lol.

Lucie - FX for the + opk and wishing you lots of luck with the docs

Lorts - how you doing? i have to ask did you poas ???

Welcome Liz :hi:

and finally Delly - :happydance: wooooo at last now sending you loads of :dust: lets hope that chart shows a nice rise and you get your NYC bfp :)


well in just bored, still waiting my opks are still the same, monitor hasnt given me a peak and no ewcm so looks like my initial panic wasn't needed and i will ov some time in the next few days.At least if the witch gets me now i wont be on holiday :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Ladies

Lorts - exciting about the blackberry! I love mine DH calls it my crackberry.

lolley - thanks again for checking out my chart. I decided to discard the temp yesterday. It was clearly a fever. I temped this morn and it is pretty much back to what it should be. Looks good that you will get your pos opk in the next few days so lots of :sex: for you now!!

I am doing okay here. Still so sick but trucking through it. Yesterday I think I slept more than I was awake. I am now 1 week away from testing so getting pretty excited/nervous about that. 

:hug:


----------



## starcrossed

lovealittle1 said:


> Lorts - exciting about the blackberry! I love mine DH calls it my crackberry.
> 
> 
> I am doing okay here. Still so sick but trucking through it. Yesterday I think I slept more than I was awake. I am now 1 week away from testing so getting pretty excited/nervous about that.

Hey LaL, hope you are feeling better soon, there has been a nasty bug like you have rolling around our school, echinacea is good to strengthen your immune system esp if you hav some good news in a week!!! Its good you're sleeping lots tho the body works better when your fast asleep :)

Lolley-I know how you feel in the OPK limbo, but as Lorts told me so it'll happen :) Then na na na na na na na getting jiggy with it time ;) Hopefully to prevent old witchy :witch: attacking while you're on hols!

Lorts-Did you have a tiny tinkle on your OPK or did you resist the urge?? :shhh:

Betheney-Poor you with the old sickiness but as Lolley said its a good sign beanie is sticking tight!! :D

Everyone else how you doing?? Anything to report??? 

Welcome to all our new ladies!!!

Hope everyone is well or on the road to recovery!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

OK OK OK...... I cracked!! I couldn't handle the urge!! - There was a tiny tiny tiny faint line! LOL!! Still, no more in the house and I can't get to the shops to buy anymore... Unless I send DH!! Ha!! :blush:

We are going to stick to BD every other day and maybe every day around days 16 ish :shrug:

My blackberry is now called the raspberry by my DH! I still can't get used to the silly thing. I have long nails and I keep hitting the wrong keys.. its driving me insane! - :hissy: And no, im not cutting my nails!! :rofl:

Does anyone have any news?? Only 2 days left at work and then the long weekend.. yey!


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts I knew you would some how :lol:

Ah well now they're all gone CHILL OUT!!!! 

I love love love my blackberry!!! I didnt like it for first day or so then fell hopelessly in love with my little purple arm extension hehe.


No real news here other than I got OV pains.....OW OW OW, not helped by a well timed elbow from a scrapping 11yo RAH!!!

But YAY TO THE LONG WEEKEND!!! and oh 2 more weeks :haha:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

I have 2 days at work and the 10 days off. I have 1 week with my daughter for the half term. Lots of days trips planned!!

I am really hoping I fall in love with the phone. It is totally different to any other I have used so still trying to get my head around it! Once it clicks into place im sure I will love it!

You are now entering the 2ww! The 1st week isn't so bad... its day 10 and after are the worse!! I have everything crossed for all of us this month. We all deserve a christmas baby!


----------



## starcrossed

Well we'll both be living it up in the 2WW so it wont seem so bad....infact the day before we come home I "should" know.

Honestly wouldnt it just be nice to by chance find out you're preggy rather than symptom spot and wait.

It'd be nice for a Xmas baby, my due date would be 17th Dec just enough time to get sorted for 25th although I would have to forsake my beloved Gluwine on the German Market....well maybe I could have a sip out of Dan's :) I'd make it up and have all the yummy Donuts, Knobibrot and ham in the roll :D *its worth pointing out the Birmimgham German market is the highlight of my year, it has more of the food and drinks i love in a few square feet than anywhere else*

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

For all of us!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies

just calling in.

CD 13 for me. got the faintest of faint line on my OPK today. still about 5 days to OV though

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Lorts

I can't say I have ever tried any German food. I'm more of a French gal! - I luurrrvveeee the soft cheeses! Yum!

I am not sure when my baby would be due. My bro's birthday is the 20th but any time in 2010 is AOK with me! I will be opting for another C section and I have been told they deliver C sections at 39 weeks so who knows!! (Better than being pregnant for 42 weeks like I was with my daughter!!!)

I think I will have to convince DH to take me away for my 2ww! I think I know what the answer will be!


----------



## Liz5178

Lorts said:


> Liz5178 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies - hope you don't mind me joining in here, been married for just about 5 months and have been actively trying to become a "+1" :)
> 
> good luck to all of you :)
> 
> Hi Liz :hugs: :hi:
> 
> That is another 'L' to add to our list!Click to expand...

hi and thank you for the welcome :)


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts said:


> I can't say I have ever tried any German food. I'm more of a French gal! - I luurrrvveeee the soft cheeses! Yum!
> 
> I am not sure when my baby would be due. My bro's birthday is the 20th but any time in 2010 is AOK with me! I will be opting for another C section and I have been told they deliver C sections at 39 weeks so who knows!! (Better than being pregnant for 42 weeks like I was with my daughter!!!)
> 
> I think I will have to convince DH to take me away for my 2ww! I think I know what the answer will be!

I dont know whether I'd want a C section, having had a TT (after losing 9st) I'm not sure if I'd want another sore gaping wound. TBH as long as baby arrived safely I wouldnt care. I may just eat a REALLY hot curry at 39 weeks instead :D
I am a bit worried how my scars will cope in pregnancy I have a big Lap scar longways down my tum from an emergency op last year and a TT from year before (It looks like a big anchor LOL) I think all the money I'll save on OPK's and HPT's I'll spend on cocoa butter ;)

Lincoln Girl-Keep going with the sticks you'll see them fade in probably :)

Liz-How are you doing???


----------



## Lorts

My scar is about 4 inches long and on the top of my pubic bone (ish) area. It nearly completely gone. I swaer by Bio Oil... I think its better than Coco butter, but I guess different things work better on different people! Bio Oil is a little expensive tho which is a bummer!

Wow 9st.. You go girl! Congrats. You have serious will power! The Drs will prob keep a close eye on you and those scars. Did they say anything about what would happen to them if you got preggers in the future? :shrug:

I would love a TT. DH has promised me one when we have stopped having babies. My daughter was 9lb 9oz. I have been left with a hidious saggy flabby stomach which I hate hate hate! It hangs down because of the stretched excess skin. Causes me endless amounts of heartache! - I wish I was rich and famous so I could have a baby and a flat stomach all in the 1 operation! :rofl:


----------



## starcrossed

Well I asked the plastic surgeon and he said it'd be ok, but I'm still worried incase its uncomfy, the scar that runs up to between my boobs under my bra went keloid :(

I'm not superhuman, 4 yrs ago I had a gastric bypass, (I was in take a break about it in Nov) although I have to have will power to keep it all off now....esp as I can eat more.

It does mean tho I'm a high risk pregnancy as foetal growth has to be watched as I only absorb 2/3 of the food and vitamins I eat. That twinned with Lupus I think I'll be under 3 consultants in all LOL

I had an arm lift with my TT, I found the best thing for scars was putting micropore on the scars to stop them raising. I have used bio oil and Cocoa butter and Silgel. I think if you're prone to scarring like me you just learn to live with them, I look like a road map.

Hopefully Pregnancy will be one of those things I can go through without too much of a hitch as I am a walking disaster LOL

One great thing about my gastric bypass tho is it has increased my fertility, yippee!!! :D Well I hope it has anyway!!!

9lb 9oz she was a whopper!!! FX'd for a smaller bub next time LOL esp if its natural

Thought you'd like to see a pic of the "old delly" and "new delly" 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/comparison.jpg


----------



## lovealittle1

wow delly what a difference!! Congrats on keeping the weight off! Ps - love the blonde :thumbup:

lorts - wow 9lb 9oz that is a big baby girl!! Were you past your due date? Are you or your DH tall?

A big baby has been one of my concerns I know it doesn't always matter but DH is 6'3 and 200 lbs. I am much smaller 5'1 and 115lbs on a heavy day. I just don't think I could house a big baby. What do you lovely ladies think?

Think I pretty much have to go into work tomorrow to get some work done which sucks because I am still so sick. Hopefully I will just go in for a few hours and come home again. Doctor wanted me off work all week unfortunatley that is not realistic with my job. I am an Office Manager and there is not really anyone else that can do my job and it is payroll and month end this week - boo. I just want to stay in bed and get better.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## starcrossed

lovealittle1 said:


> wow delly what a difference!! Congrats on keeping the weight off! Ps - love the blonde :thumbup:
> 
> lorts - wow 9lb 9oz that is a big baby girl!! Were you past your due date? Are you or your DH tall?
> 
> A big baby has been one of my concerns I know it doesn't always matter but DH is 6'3 and 200 lbs. I am much smaller 5'1 and 115lbs on a heavy day. I just don't think I could house a big baby. What do you lovely ladies think?
> 
> Think I pretty much have to go into work tomorrow to get some work done which sucks because I am still so sick. Hopefully I will just go in for a few hours and come home again. Doctor wanted me off work all week unfortunatley that is not realistic with my job. I am an Office Manager and there is not really anyone else that can do my job and it is payroll and month end this week - boo. I just want to stay in bed and get better.
> 
> Hope everyone is well

Thanx LaL :) I try, its not been an easy journey but so so worth it!! :)

I dont think you would house too big a baby, where would it go?!?!?!

As for work, can you not get someone from the office to email it to you and work from home? or grab it and come home, thats what my DH does when he's poorly sick (he is a journalist tho).

Have a good sleep and hope you are better in the morning, but what ever you do if you're really not well DO NOT GO TO WORK you'll only make yourself worse and need more time off ( I know this so well from experience)

:hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies in currently waitin to o. no temp surge yet, im 19 days into cycle, got a week off wrk so hope i do this week n plenty of bding, iv got pcos n nt sure if i ovulate on my own but im pretty aure i did lst month,
heres hopingxxx
and a big welcome to liz!! x


----------



## Lorts

lovealittle1 said:


> wow delly what a difference!! Congrats on keeping the weight off! Ps - love the blonde :thumbup:
> 
> lorts - wow 9lb 9oz that is a big baby girl!! Were you past your due date? Are you or your DH tall?
> 
> A big baby has been one of my concerns I know it doesn't always matter but DH is 6'3 and 200 lbs. I am much smaller 5'1 and 115lbs on a heavy day. I just don't think I could house a big baby. What do you lovely ladies think?
> 
> Think I pretty much have to go into work tomorrow to get some work done which sucks because I am still so sick. Hopefully I will just go in for a few hours and come home again. Doctor wanted me off work all week unfortunatley that is not realistic with my job. I am an Office Manager and there is not really anyone else that can do my job and it is payroll and month end this week - boo. I just want to stay in bed and get better.
> 
> Hope everyone is well

Delly - You are now a hottie!! What a tansformation! You are greedy having 3 consultants!! I bet you will rattle with the amount of vits you will take when you are +1! :baby:

My daughter was 2 weeks over due. Her dad is 6'2 and i'm 5'5. At the time I was a size 10 (uk size) in my clothes... not sure how much I weighed as I will not go near scales!! I had a HUGE bump. People would ask me if I was having twins!! :dohh: I didn't really have that much water either cos when my waters gave way there was hardly anything... I have been left with hundreds of stretch marks from my bellybutton down. They have gone shiney now. They don't really bother me.... its my excess skin/flab (!) which now hangs down. When I was about 7-8 months preggers, my theighs used to hit the bottom of my bump when I climbed stairs... yes... I was big! 
I have been told that the 2nd baby is usually bigger?! Ha! I don't mind if the next one if big, although I did feel that I missed out on having a small bundle! 

Im waiting to O :coffee:... although i'm not sure when that is exactly. CM is increasing slightly but not really that noticable. 

Lovealittle1 - How are you feeling today? 

How is everyone else? x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies. I am slowly on the road to recovery. My cough is still pretty nasty but my chest is feeling way better now. I went into work today for 3 hours and got some urgent stuff done and now I am back home lazing around. I won't be going back to work until Monday now which feels great. I am going to take it real easy this week-end. Thanks for all your warm wishes. 

Lorts - you are proof that a small person can house a big baby! Glad to hear that you have accepted your stretch marks. They are a constant reminder of the beautiful life you created! 

10dpo today eek!! I am still staying strong and not testing until Monday/Tuesday if af doesn't appear! Does that make me the next person the test??? Eek pressure is on!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lorts :)

Thanx :blush: I sometimes cant see the difference in myself till I see a comparison!!

My you were big when you were preggy....You never know if you're going to be that big again...I know peeps who's second was much smaller than the first :)
If all else fails I know a good surgeon!! ;)

Lovealittle-how are you feeling today any better?

Lolley-How are you?? 1 MORE DAY YAYAYAYYAY till the holidays!!!

Keepsmiling-I hope you O soon!!!

Lincoln-How are you today, you've been VVV quiet!!

Lucie-How are you doing? any news??

Betheney-Are you feeling any less green today?? Arrowroot biccies are good if not!

New Ladies-WELCOME, PLEASE COME AND POST AND TELL US HOW YOU ARE!!!!
:)

Not much news here other than my OPK gone -ve now and my temps are rising on my chart, I'm doing some serious horizontal mambo :sex: just to make sure I'm good for my NYC :bfp:

I'm also looking forward to tomorrow, LAST DAY LAST DAY LAST DAY for 2 weeks :D and to make it even better I'm having my hair cut and coloured!! It's not quiet as bright as it was in that pic, I've had a sightly golder shade :)

Anyway lots and lots of :dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies-

Hope everyone is doing well. Still waiting to O. Been getting faint lines on the opks. Hopefully they will keep getting darker. I am for sure going to the dr's next week for my blood work-they said they wanted me on day 23 or 24.

The work situation is still up in the air. The state house is set to discuss it next Monday. DH and I are on our way to a rally now protesting it. I'll let you ladies know how it goes. 

I was curious if any of you ladies would like to be facebook friends? PM me if you're interested.

Welcome to Liz!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies-

Hope everyone is doing well. Still waiting to O. Been getting faint lines on the opks. Hopefully they will keep getting darker. I am for sure going to the dr's next week for my blood work-they said they wanted me on day 23 or 24.

The work situation is still up in the air. The state house is set to discuss it next Monday. DH and I are on our way to a rally now protesting it. I'll let you ladies know how it goes. 

I was curious if any of you ladies would like to be facebook friends? PM me if you're interested.

Welcome to Liz!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry for the double post. Doing this on my iPhone so may have hit something twice. Delly-what an amazing before and after! You look fantastic!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lucie-YAY TO BLOODWORK!!! I'm sure the lines will darken, although I went from no line to DARK line in a day so keep the faith!!

Thanx for your comments on my piccies :) It took 2 yrs to lose the weight and I'm now 4 yrs out next week, WHERE DID THAT TIME GO?!?!

Deffo fight the rubbish new thing for Teachers, we have one of the hardest proffesions in the world and deserve a pay scale remembering that!!

Also my name is Delyth Parton if you want to add me on FB, there is only one of me :) (yes i know its Delly Parton)

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im hopin i do too,, im relying on temps at the mo as im waitin 4 my o tests to arrive shud be ere by the 7th april so i think it will be too late, 
how do u no if you have od by cm,, sorry but i dnt no 
xxx


----------



## starcrossed

keepsmiling said:


> im hopin i do too,, im relying on temps at the mo as im waitin 4 my o tests to arrive shud be ere by the 7th april so i think it will be too late,
> how do u no if you have od by cm,, sorry but i dnt no
> xxx

You get Eggwhite Cm Around Ov, its clear, gooey and stretchy. When you have Ov'd it dries up and goes opaque and less.

I hope that helps!! xxx


----------



## SP1306

Hello

Can I join???

We were married 13/6/09. took my last pill on xmas day, AF due today but obv praying it doesn't come!!!

I am 27 and DH is 31, we are TTC no' 1, I'm not charting or checking anything at the moment- just guessing when I'm OVing and seeing what happens at the moment! We have a fairly active s*x life anyway so here's hoping it produces something!!!

I will get round to reading all the posts later- theres lots to catch up on!!!

Here's some of my wedding pics- hope you can see them! Little condfused at what link you need- if this doesn't work can someone please let me know!
x

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=110133&id=537461766

Sarah 
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh well iv had alot more cm for the past few days n its kinda creamy lol sorry tmi,
xx


----------



## keepsmiling

welcome sp1306 xx


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies :)

how are you all :flower:
I have missed a few days and am really sorry i dont really have time to catch upi at the minute.

Delly - wow those pictures !!! you look fantastic, well done for keeping it all off :flower:

Lucie - hope you O soon and the bloods go well :hugs:

Lovealittle - good luck for your last few days of the 2ww

Lorts - hope everything is ok and you O soon

Betheney - i have read your journal - sorry i really dont have time to reply to both today i just managed to get 5 at work. Hope your enjoying time with your family and im glad the spotting has stopped and they are looking after you well, look after you and your beanie.

well this is my signing off post for a couple of weeks :cry:
its the last day of school and im off on holiday early in the morning :happydance: I know i wont get a second later to get on here, i have not packed a thing yet lol.

so im ok still no +opk yet and i only have 1 left for this afternoon as im going away im not buying anymore this month i just hope it happens while were in the sun now while were nice and relaxed.

Lots of luck and :dust: for those in the 2ww i hope there are some bfp's when i get back.

Delly i will be checking in to see your NYC bfp :thumbup:

oh as for facebook friends, add me if you like but no talk about ttc please as no one knows. click on my photo link on the 1st page of here and do a friend request :)

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## lolley

oooo missed one.

welcome sarah :hi:

speak to you soon x


----------



## Betheney

lolley i will miss you around here! what if you get a BFP i will have to wait weeks to know about it!! I hope you have a great relaxing holiday and don't be too put off if you don't get a BFP i wanted one on my honeymoon FAIL i wanted a new years conceived baby FAIL i wanted a valentines baby FAIL!!! The stories would be great but there is no picking it. Once again have a great holiday!!

Miss you lots

Betheney


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Everyone

Welcome SP - Have you tested yet??

Lolley - have a fantastic holiday!! We will miss you lots. Hope to hear news of a bfp soon! 

Today I had a big temp drop so I am pretty sure I am out this month. If anyone wants to have a look at my chart it is in the link below.

:dust:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey girls :)
FINALLY I have crosshairs YAY :wohoo: so I know I ov'd :)
Hormones playing me up, a lad managed to catch me in the face with his bag and I ended up crying my eyes out which isn't like me lol.

Lolley- have an amazing holiday, fx'd for your :bfp:
Betheney-nice to see you in! How's the morning sickness treating you??
LaL-I'm sorry you temp dropped but hey it could just be meds :witch: isn't here yet!
Lucie-IT'S THE HOLIDAYS hope you have a good relax and tempt those eggys out to play :)
Keepsmiling-good luck for OV :)
Lorts-how are you doing today??
Sarah-welcome!!!!! :hugs:
Everyone else who I may have missed hi hi!!!
So girlies any gossip or news??
I'm in hairdressers atm with a colour on my hair so woul like some gossip!! ;) :haha:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

:hi: Sarah. Welcome to this thread. The gals on here are gr8. I'm sure you will fit in just fine!

Delly - I have added you on FB. How did your hair come out? I am currently blonde and have been for the past 15+ years. I am not starting to get anoyed with having roots and I am seriously thinking about going brown but I don't think I am brave enough and not sure if it is going to suit me! Help?!?! 

Lolley - Have a lovely holiday. I'm so jealous. I am off for a week for the school holidays but I only have the joys of the English weather. :growlmad: I don't go anywhere sunny until June. We are going back to where we got married... Olu Deniz, Turkey.
You will O soon and it will be extra special to conceive when on hols! Where you going?

No news with me. I have still resisted the OPK... but I think I will cave in tomorrow because I hate not knowing! - I have no will power! I can't see any change in my CM. DH and I are doing the BD often so I'm hoping there are enough of the :spermy: up there for when the eggy is released! FX'd! LOL!

I am happy to be friends with everyone on FB. I'm Sarah Herkes-was Lortal

:dust:


----------



## lovealittle1

Delly - congrats on the crosshairs woo hoo!!


----------



## Lorts

OK... im being thick... what on earth is crosshairs?!


----------



## starcrossed

Hi hi!!

Thanx LaL :)

Lorts-The hair has come out great!!! I've had it toned down a bit, had darker blonde streaks through it :) I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! :D

If you want to go darker then do it bit by bit so a few darker bits each time so if you dont like it you can go back up :)

As for OPK I think we like to see the lines for reassurance, as long as you're BDing Loads I'm sure it wont be a prob!!!!

I dont think Lolley will be back on, but I know she's going to Sharm-El-Sheik and a day trip to Cairo...and I know she'll have a fab time coz we went for our honeymoon to Egypt.


----------



## Lorts

check us out.... multi-tasking!


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts said:


> check us out.... multi-tasking!

Hehe :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

grr i just want to ov now, bored of waitin, n let the testin begin haha xxx


----------



## Betheney

Delly - i am very sick, no vomitting but i feel nauseous pretty much all day. I don't really have any cravings or aversions. Any food i think of makes me think YUCK!! but thats all food, i have totally lost my appetite! When i eat it i realise its quite yummy and will eat the meal but the thought of eating it is pretty yuck. I also have boobies so sore i can't sleep, they are fine during the day and unbeleiveable at night. I just told my family that we're expecting my sister instantly asked "Did you mean to?" silly girl. My baby sisters who are 3 and 6 weren't happy!!!!! i thought they would be excited but they really weren't. I think its because we are so close and another baby in the mix has ruffled a few feathers but they are growing to the idea and the 3 year old wants to name it Bambi and the 6 year old wants to name it Astrid. Excited you got cross hairs! here we go again it seems forever since the last 2WW.

LOVE


----------



## starcrossed

Oh Betheney poor you :hugs: that doesnt sound fun at all!!!!
I'm sure when your hormones settle you'll feel a bit better and start to bloom, in the meantime Arrowroot biscuits are good to keep nausea away (I had them when I was taking chemotherapy for lupus and they stopped me feeling so grim)

Your sisters will get used to the idea and infact probably will be a lovely playmates as beanie gets older :) I'm not sure on Bambi for a name tho?!? 

I am in the 2WW but I'm much more laid back about it this time....I've not pee'd on a stick yet (ok I am only 3 days in, well 4 now). 
I've come to terms I'm going to have to be patient with my poor old body its been through such alot it'll get preggy when it can sustain it :) Plus I have the temping to keep it going, find it fascinating charting as I go along, it may all go to pot tho over the hols as I will be having a lie in :haha:

I hope you start feeling better Betheney and enjoy the ride of pregnancy!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Ladies

Delly - Welcome to the 2ww! I agree with you about the charting - I really enjoy it and look forward to seeing what my temp is going to be each morning!

Speaking of - My temp went back up this morning!!! Yesterday I had my mind made up and was mentally preparing for the next cycle and then back up to 36.9 today!! oooh how I hope this is not just a mean tease - totally trying not to get me hopes up but it is hard! 

xx


----------



## starcrossed

Hey LaL!
That looks like an implantation dip to me FXd! 
My temps going to be all wonky as I'm lying in but hey ho there are worse things! XxX
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lovealittle1

ohhh I sure hope so - this may turn out to be the LONGEST week-end of my life!! I just gotta keep my mind off testing! Who would've thought I'd ever be looking forward to a Monday!


----------



## lovealittle1

me again

I am going absolutely crazy here and decided that tomorrow is the day I:test: I just can't take it no more. I will be 14dpo so if it is bfn then I can prepare myself for next month. I don't feel any different so I do not have my hopes up and hopefully will not be too crushed with a bfn.

Happy Easter:bunny:


----------



## starcrossed

Ooooh LaL are you excited???

THIS COULD BE IT!!!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

I'm keeping my FXd for you!!!

Nothing to report here except some sore boobs and a few cramps.

I HATE the 2WW lol

Good luck for your :bfp: tomorrow!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Fingers and Toes crossed for you LaL!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

thanks so much! I am more nervous than excited. I guess I am expecting bfn. I will post tomorrow asap!


----------



## lovealittle1

:bfn::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry LaL!!! Don't forget- you're not out till the witch shows her face!


----------



## starcrossed

:hugs: LaL

Was looking at your chart at that dip, you need 5-6 days after the implantation to show up in hpt, so lucie is right you're not out till the :witch: hits you on the head with her broom!!!

:dust: and lots of PMA xxxx


----------



## Lorts

Happy Easter everyone.

I hope the easter bunny was very kind to you!

I have managed to resist buying OPK so I have no idea if/when I O'd. I have had no change in my CM so I can't even guess!! 

I think i am officially in the 2WW!! I hope lady luck is looking over me!

LaL... any news??

Delly.. Getting closer to your holiday now! How are you?? 

XxX


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi girls

sorry not been round for a bit. Not been on best of terms with hubby. :cry:

well today im sure im OVing (EWCM and a dark OPK yesterday (but not fully positive) but fainter today) and hubby is out with his mates :(

im just a tad fed up to say the least!!!!!

hope you are all well and lots of :dust: to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## starcrossed

Happy Easter Lorts!!! The Easter Bunny has been too too kind, I now have 27 Creme Eggs....NOM NOM NOM....however I MUST not eat more than 1 a day because of my Gastric Bypass (will make me VERY sick if I do)....OH THE TEMPTATION!!!

I'm so excited for our holiday!! We got all of our Dollars, travel insurance paid, booked a show on Broadway, we got 2 tickets for Phantom of the Opera for $63 :) I even have some lovely new clothes from Sainsburys :)


Welcome to the 2WW!!! There is a new section on the Forums for it but its mostly symptom spotting and I'm staying well away from that!!!

Although my MIL said to DH and I put stuff away for her grandchild?! does she know something I dont?!?! 

Lincoln I'm sorry you're at loggerheads with DH, but I'm sure you'll work it out!!! I never let the sun set on an argument and its seen us through this far, just dont stop talking!!!

Nothing to report here really, lots of CM, temps all over place and I managed to bugger my chart up the last 3 temps BBerry was playing silly wotsits!!

I'll be 7dpo tomorrow, so entering the 1WW EEEEEEEKKKK!!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

To all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Delly, 

Phantom of the Opera is wonderful! I've seen it several times. I've never been lucky enough to see it in New York though! I'm jealous! :) And you got a steal on the tickets! :)

We pick up our new car tomorrow morning! I'm so excited! Going to the dr.'s Thurs for my blood work. Hopefully it won't take too long for the results to come back!


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Heyo girls just thought i'd drop in. I still lurk everyday i just don't post. I'm still sick BLURGH! but its been better today. I told all my family (don't know if i've posted that in here or in my journal) but yes we told all of mine and hubbies family (siblings and parents) and all are very excited. My baby sisters don't like the idea and my older sister instantly asked "did you mean to? Like was it an accident?" moron! and me and my mother have never been really close.... i love my mother dearly she is such a wonderful mother but we don't talk about sex and periods and anything like that. But i have talked so much about this pregnancy and her pregnancies and its been wonderful.

Delly - I have tried the biccys but i didn't think they helped that much, sure i could eat them but the nauseous feeling stayed the same. i swapped to arnotts nice biscuits the ones covered in sugar with much the same effect no impact on nausea but i could eat them (and they're yummy) Good luck in your last 1WW.

LaL - Your temps do look promising, have a look at mine, mine kinda hovered for 3 days like yours are before going up and then it was the 2nd day of high temps that i got the +ve with

Lorts - Why would you resist buying an OPK?? You need to pee on tonnes of them, finding ovulation is probably the most crucial part of TTC.

Lucie - when do you think you Ov'd? Your chart is hard to read. Good luck with your bloods and thanks for dropping into my journal!! please visit lots.

LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Lorts

Betheney said:


> Heyo girls just thought i'd drop in. I still lurk everyday i just don't post. I'm still sick BLURGH! but its been better today. I told all my family (don't know if i've posted that in here or in my journal) but yes we told all of mine and hubbies family (siblings and parents) and all are very excited. My baby sisters don't like the idea and my older sister instantly asked "did you mean to? Like was it an accident?" moron! and me and my mother have never been really close.... i love my mother dearly she is such a wonderful mother but we don't talk about sex and periods and anything like that. But i have talked so much about this pregnancy and her pregnancies and its been wonderful.
> 
> Delly - I have tried the biccys but i didn't think they helped that much, sure i could eat them but the nauseous feeling stayed the same. i swapped to arnotts nice biscuits the ones covered in sugar with much the same effect no impact on nausea but i could eat them (and they're yummy) Good luck in your last 1WW.
> 
> LaL - Your temps do look promising, have a look at mine, mine kinda hovered for 3 days like yours are before going up and then it was the 2nd day of high temps that i got the +ve with
> 
> Lorts - Why would you resist buying an OPK?? You need to pee on tonnes of them, finding ovulation is probably the most crucial part of TTC.
> 
> Lucie - when do you think you Ov'd? Your chart is hard to read. Good luck with your bloods and thanks for dropping into my journal!! please visit lots.
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL!!!

TTC has become too regimental and clinical. We thought we would relax a little. I have been peein on them for the past 3 months and it has got me no where so trying for 1 month with out them and relaxing a little might just do the trick?!


----------



## Betheney

aaaaaah i understand now lorts. I wished that my baby making was able to be more stress free and even hubby asked why can't we just have sex when we want and see what happens. It would be nice to just have it happen. I KNOW that i am young but i was heartbroken when i came to the month where i would give birth to the bubba past my 23rd birthday. It makes me feel like not a young mother and i so desperately wanted to be a young mother. I told hubby that maybe if he didn't take so long to finally say "ok im ready" we'd have time to see where life goes but there isn't enough time anymore!!!!! hahaha i was such a psycho. Good for you and your relaxing way of TTC, and congrats you managed to not buy those OPKS. The month we did get the BFP i was convinced that it wasn't going to happen i stopped taking all my prenatal vits and was even happy to not get a BFP that month and just the way life works i got my BFP.

LOVE


----------



## Lorts

Betheney said:


> aaaaaah i understand now lorts. I wished that my baby making was able to be more stress free and even hubby asked why can't we just have sex when we want and see what happens. It would be nice to just have it happen. I KNOW that i am young but i was heartbroken when i came to the month where i would give birth to the bubba past my 23rd birthday. It makes me feel like not a young mother and i so desperately wanted to be a young mother. I told hubby that maybe if he didn't take so long to finally say "ok im ready" we'd have time to see where life goes but there isn't enough time anymore!!!!! hahaha i was such a psycho. Good for you and your relaxing way of TTC, and congrats you managed to not buy those OPKS. The month we did get the BFP i was convinced that it wasn't going to happen i stopped taking all my prenatal vits and was even happy to not get a BFP that month and just the way life works i got my BFP.
> 
> LOVE

Don't get me wrong... If I don't get my BFP I will be gutted. I would love a xmas baby! Next month I will be peeing on the sticks again if I don't get lucky this month. My hubby used the same words "why cant we just do it when we want to and see what happens?" I felt that :sex: became regimated and it was all about TTC and nothing else.... like I have said, it didn't get me anywhere!! 
The good thing about not peeing on OPK is that everything is much more relaxed. Yes, what I know about dates in TTC are still in my head, but because I have O'd at different times I will never really know. But that said, it is also a bad thing because now I don't know when the :witch: is due! (I am guessing I am on a 30 day cycle but it has been changing each month)


----------



## keepsmiling

im in such a bad mood today lol. i thought i was goin 2 ov todday cos my temp has been slowly creepin up but nt hi enuff, well today its bad to 35.6 so dnt think iv od this month as im on cycle day 23 now, so upset,, xx


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Girlies!!

Betheney-I'm sorry you're still feeling sicky, peppermint is another good thing to quell the queasiness like extra strong mints if you have them. Hopefully it'll subside soon and you'll start blooming.

Lucie-Enjoy picking up your brand new wheels its an amazing feeling :) and hopefully have a little one to chauffer soon!! I love Phantom, I saw it on London West End, but we couldnt go to NYC and not go to Broadway.

Lorts-I think the relaxed approach after being so clinical is a good idea, I've found its more stressful temping and OPKing, I'll give it another month after this if I dont get my :bfp: then I'll relax over it all!!

Keepsmiling-dont lose hope, have you come off BCP sometimes it causes all sorts of wonky cycles till your hormones settle down!

Nothing much to report here still got back ache, sore boobs and cramps but that could be :witch: getting ready to check in, she arrived a week early last time, hoping she wont again this month!!!

:dust: to all!!

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

no starcrossed, i havent been on the pill for bout 3 years now lol, iv got pcos so my cycles r all weird anyway, just hope im ov soon or come on soon either way i just want to try again x
i cnt carry on ;ike this much longer, just found out 2 close fam members r expecting too x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies I am back at work today and thought I would quickly log on to say hello

Lincoln &#8211; sorry to hear about you and hubby &#8211; maybe you need to have a nice date night where you can put aside all life&#8217;s worries and just enjoy each others company. 

Delly &#8211; yay on the 1ww!!!

Lucie &#8211; enjoy the new car &#8211; that is always so exciting!!!

Betheney &#8211; nice to see you still stop by &#8211; we miss you here!

Lorts &#8211; I really hope that the relaxing method brings you your bfp!

Keepsmiling &#8211; try to keep positive hun and keep up with the :sex: to be on the safe side!

Today my temperature dropped by .5 of a degree which is huge!! DH left the bedroom window open all night and it was absolutely freezing when I woke up but I don&#8217;t think I can blame that much of a dip on the room temperature! Still no af but just wishing she would show already so I can get on to next cycle &#8211; maybe. Here is the thing about next cycle &#8211; if we did conceive we would be due in mid January 2011 but we are taking a trip across the pond for a wedding in early March 2011 so we are both up in the air about whether we should try one last month. Any honest opinions?? We would be taking a baby that would be approximately 6 weeks old on a big trip! I have googled this and apparently people fly with babies that are as little at 2 weeks old. I guess I just never thought we would get to this point. I thought this would be easier and we would be bringing a 3-4 month old baby and now 2 month ttc and 1 month ntnp and here we are! It will be so sad to stop ttc after this month &#61516;


----------



## starcrossed

Ohh LaL I'm sorry your temps dropped :hugs:

I had a drop this morning too :( however it may well go back up!!!

I wouldnt worry about what if's you'll deal with whatever happens....if you do take a wee one on a plane you need to make sure you give them their bottle on take off and landing, stops them screaming with their ears :D

I hope :witch: makes her mind up for you quickly!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh we will still bd just incase lol, neva no,xx


----------



## Betheney

LaL - I think you should keep on trying. There will always be something that will coincide with baby plans. Maybe when you get to the month that you would be due in March then maybe you should give it a break as you can't really be flying that pregnant and if the wedding means that much to you. But then life works in whatever way it wants to, you may not get a say. I know when i decided i didn't want to conceive in march or april because it would give me a november baby and paid maternity leave with start in january 2011 and i didn't want a christmas baby so i decided we would not TTC for march and april (altho we'd already done heaps of BD when i decided this) and low and behold i got my BFP. Because life works that way, whatever way it wants to. I've also heard many people say that if you try and plan for a baby and find a convenient time then you will never have a baby...... I say go with the flow and keep on keep on theres nothing wrong with flying with a baby that young. Its not a week old. But like i said if you get to the month where you would be due at the wedding and the wedding means that much maybe have a break.

LOVE


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Girlies!!!

How are we all today???

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today....typical of the holidays I'm feeling cack.
I've had a back ache since we broke up from school right at the bottom over my bum, and lady cramps at the front.
I got sore boobs like :witch: is getting ready to bop me with her broom and today is the real kicker I got sinusitis :'( I hate having painful sinuses, esp knowing when we're flying it'll hurt like hell for 8 hours :'( I hope :witch: stays away till at least she's supposed to I dont fancy lady rain in NYC!! I only got this far last month before she appeared.

I'm hoping this will all ease off....I got lots of shopping and broadway to do next week.

Sorry I'm moany, i just hate being poorly!!! I might just go face first into my Easter chocolate.

Anyway hope you're all good!!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladies, bit of advice needed,

right, i thought i was goin to ov on day 25 cos i got my temp surge tha day lst month but didnt have any opks so just went by temp, well i havent had it yet n day 24 today
but on day 13 and 14 i got a rather high reading of 36,8 n its ualy just over 35 so rather high 4 me,, anyway iv been feelin relly crampy past couple of days, like she is on her way and been feelin sick most of today
my cycle is usully anywahee from 5 weeks to 8 weeks, occasialally it wil be 4 weeks but very rare
anyway im not sure whts goin on, i just dnt feel like myself at all???? any advice?? a bug or keep bding???

xxx


----------



## Betheney

Keep smiling - i have no idea without seeing the temps. I suppose you'll have no idea too without OPKS.

Delly - Read your post on my journal. SO at your request  I'll write more often. Also why did you discard all those temps after ov? they show the perfect rise after ov and then a drop towards af? altho 8dpo was such a slight drop maybe we can cross our fingers its on its way up?

WHERE IS EVERYONE?!?!?!?! these holidays are making my BnB time boring. EVERYONE COME BACK!!

There is not much new with me.... My sicky feeling has been slowly subsiding over the past 3 days and today i feel great! i know my mind is going "you hormones are dropping because something could be wrong" But i'm trying hard to ignore it and just be happy. I did a quick google and a few women only experience morning sickness for a week to 2 weeks so i could be one of those. My boobs have also stopped hurting as much. NEW SYMPTOMS? I do not find i'm peeing too frequently or extra frequently i pee a couple of times extra a day but i think thats because i'm drinking more water, however in the night time i can't get past 3am without a bladder so painful it hurts to get up and walk (which sucks cause i basically have to run). I know in first tri they say frequent urination is due to hormones but i swear thats not me. I know the uterus is the shape of my fist before pregnancy and now its the size of a grapefruit and i'm sure its putting pressure on my bladder, if i lie on my back so my bladder isn't being squished or my uterus isn't putting pressure on the front the needing to pee subsides a little bit. WEIRD. I also still hate the thought of eating. It makes me cringe when i think i have to eat, i thought it was the nausea but its subsiding and i still feel that way. I eat anyway and enjoy the food but i really don't want to. Although the thought of take away and hot chips from takeaway joints and salt n vinegar chips or even cereal doesn't make me upset i like the thought of those but being so unhealthy i try to avoid them and like i said when i eat the stuff i don't want to i find it fine.

LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## starcrossed

YAY BETHENEY!!!! :happydance:

I took my temps out coz I took them all over the shop, 10-12 in the day hehe thats why, didnt think they were representative, and the 1/10 of a degee per 1/2 hr adjustment just doesnt work for my temps.

Poor you Betheney finding out all these new little quirks of your newly preggy body!!!


Everyone gone on holiday in here, Lolley is in Egypt I think Lorts is doing something exciting with little one, Lucie is driving around in her new motor and LaL hasnt been in today yet! :(


I've decided I HATE the 2WW!!!! I want to know NOW!!!! 

Packing a suitcase full of HPTs and keeping my fingers VERY crossed!!!!

:dust: to us all!!! and Betheny special sticky golden syrup for beanie to keep them tight and safe!!!!

xxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

Delly - sorry you are not feeling so great. I hope that they are symptoms!!

keepsmiling - sorry I do not know enough to offer any advice but I hope that it all works out and just remember to keep on :sex: to be sure!

Betheney - glad to hear that your symptoms are treating you better!!

Well:witch: got me yesterday. I am not going to lie I am pretty upset about it. You are right Betheny that there will never be a perfect time to have a :baby: We are going to give it another go this cycle and then we will stop for quite a few months if it doesn't happen. 

xxxx


----------



## starcrossed

oh LaL :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thought I was on my todd in here till an hour ago!!!

Its so hard not to symptom spot so I wont, just hope :witch: stays away and if not there is next month!!!!


:dust: for your next cycle LaL!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies. Just a quick check n. I am at Disney World with my aunt, cousin, and her 2 year old. We had a fun morning at the park. We rode some rides and met some characters. It is kind of bittersweet being here. My cousin is 6 months pregnant and I hate to admit it but I am super jealous. :(

Lal, I'm sorry the witch got you. 

Delly- have a fab trip! Are you going to be able to get online and update us at all?

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## starcrossed

I have a blackberry and free wi-fi in NYC and I'm not afraid to use it!!!

If I get a :bfp: you'll know before my family!!!


Having fun in Disney World??? I'm soooooooo Jealous!!!!

I'd love to go somewhere like that, everywhere poop in UK! (well not poop, but not that exciting, I found Porto Aventura in Spain much better) LOL


----------



## Lorts

LaL - I'm sorry to hear that horrible, horrible :witch: got you. :hugs:

Delly - Not many sleeps left now till your hols... i'm so jealous! I have a funny feeling that this is your month! Don't forget to let us know on here! - Your aches and pains can be the little bean snuggling down and getting warm! FX'd hunni.. x

Nothing to add from me. I am out and about most of the day with my littlen. I then have to go through an intense medical procedure to remove the laptop from my DH in the evenings so I can have a turn! 

Becauce I have NO idea when I O... I could either be 6DPO (if I O'd on day 14) or 4DPO (if I O'd on day 16) :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

I think the worse part of this 'relaxed' month is not knowing when I O'd so I know when the :witch: is due.

I bought OPKs y'day because my CM was like egg white and I know it is like this on the lead up to O so I needed to know for my own piece of mind if I was O now or not. Turns out I wasn't!! The line was really really really faint (nearly non exitant) so I am pretty sure it has been and gone! 

I bet these 2 weeks don't go as quick as the last 2 weeks!! 

XxX


----------



## starcrossed

Ahhh Bless you Lorts!!!!

I imagine the 2WW will go the same speed as everyones SLOOOOOOOWLY!!!

It's driving me MAD!!!!

I'm TRYING not to symptom spot, someone from softcups had all same symptoms and now got :bfp:but I refuse to set myself up for a fall!!!

The blackberry i coming with me and we have free wifi so I'll be checking in!!!

I have had a sneaky pee on a stick and had an evap...it was grey' instead of pink, but will be purchasing some superdrug pee sticks alongside my IC's an my best one...

2 More sleeps now to NYC I'm soooooo EXCITED!!!!


More :dust: to us all!!! ONE OF US OUGHT TO CATCH THIS MONTH IF NOT MORE!!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

LaL - :hugs:

im here im just lurking more now.

TTC is now a casual thing as hubby is freaking out when i tell him im fertile and is feeling like he has to preform and hates it so its caused a few probs between us. I definatly wont be pregnant this month :cry:

ill just be reading really for now, hopefully i can play again next month with you all (that sounds sooooo wrong :laugh2)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: :dust: to you all


----------



## Betheney

oh i forgot to add another symptom i might of found. I was just telling hubby how all these women get really bad moods when they're pregnant massive highs and lows and i was saying that i haven't really had that my moods have been normal but i may have spoken too soon. Last night hubby had the surround sound way too loud while playing his stupid xbox and i was trying to read in my room and rest and i was so furious i wanted to smash something i was so shocked at how angry i was but my anger was like radiating from me, i just wanted to break the surround sound it was insane!!! i felt like i was about to burst i have never felt such furious anger i was so flippin angry that he was playing it so loud and i wasn't able to read or nap i just wanted to kill the thing then i started crying that i couldn't read my book. I just started bursting into tears because all i wanted to do was read my book and he didn't care. It was the oddest thing HAHAHAHA and all this while in the confines of my bedroom, i didn't get up and yell at him because i knew i'd end up throwing something at his head and he did turn it down once i told him when he comes home tomorrow it will be in a million pieces. Those moods were intense! i've been fine since but i find my little outburst rather entertaining so i thought i would share.

LOVE

- edit -

earlier this morning i posted my morning sickness was subsiding. well i spoke to soon I am now sicker than i have ever been. I don't want to move and i want to vomit. I feel so terrible. Why does this always happen on my days off work?


----------



## starcrossed

Lincoln- I would just take time to be with hubby, enjoy each others company and don't bring it back to baby making. I've read loads of posts where that is the road to ruin. If you want to know when you're ovving great but cover your bases just have lots of :sex: because thatys what newlyweds do ;)
Betheney- poor you!!! Let's hope you settle down sooon and start blooming as that doesn't sound fun :hugs:

Nothin much to report here, still got sore sinus' etc :( but I AM VERY EXCITED FOR NYC!!!!

Off to go buy some hpts as temp went up again today :) may be a fluke tho lol!!

:dust: to all!!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

Lincoln Girl said:


> LaL - :hugs:
> 
> im here im just lurking more now.
> 
> TTC is now a casual thing as hubby is freaking out when i tell him im fertile and is feeling like he has to preform and hates it so its caused a few probs between us. I definatly wont be pregnant this month :cry:
> 
> ill just be reading really for now, hopefully i can play again next month with you all (that sounds sooooo wrong :laugh2)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: to you all

I agree with Delly, just take things easy. My DH was the same with the whole TTC and only BDing because it was my fertile time etc. Thats why we have calmed things down a bit and I haven't been doing the OPKs. It does kinda take over ya life. Ya never know, if you don't try so hard it may just happen for ya. :hugs: xxx

Nothing from me. I have been feelin nauseous y'day afternoon and right now. I don't think its a pregnancy symptom tho because its too early. Its probably because I have been drinking coffee and I haven't had any for a couple of months now. 

I don't have any symptoms really. Again, I think it is too early for that anyhow! 

I think I am coming down with something. I woke up y'day with a sore throat and I still have it today. The nauseous is probaby related to that also.

I am off to the cinema this arvo with my daughter! I have also booked panto tickets this morning... I know its early... but Paul O'Grady is staring in it this year. The website was so busy it crashed. Luckily they took my booking over the phone! :happydance: Little things make me happy!! Ha!

XxX


----------



## Lorts

Hi ladies,

My throat is really hurting me now. It even hurts for the air to get on it. Bringing me down a lot! Ouch! :cry:

I received a text this evening from a girl I know. She has been TTC for some months now. They managed to get preggers on their honeymoon in Aug 09 but it was an eptopic. She only has one tube and was considering IVF. She text me this evening to say she was 6 weeks pregnant. :happydance: Although I'm over the moon for her I can't help feeling a little bit jealous. Is that wrong and selfish? I wish it was me! We have been keeping in contact each month with updates. She told me she had 'come on' last month but I now know she lied because she was worried about another eptopic which is understandable. 

I'm not sure if I have told you girlies before, but my DH is not my daughters biological father. Although he is her 'dad'. DH had a motorbike crash a few yrs ago and told him it was 50/50 chance whether he would ever father children. Everytime we get a BFN we are both wondering if we are ever able to have kids together. I don't want to approach the subject of having tests at the Drs just yet. It hurts him just as much as it hurts me everytime we get a BFN. 

Sorry to off load. I feel poo. Can't believe I am ill on my week off of work. Thats just typical!!!!!!!!! 

Anyway - enough about me. I hope you guys are feeling OK.

Delly - How are you feeling today? :hugs:

XxX


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My throat is really hurting me now. It even hurts for the air to get on it. Bringing me down a lot! Ouch! :cry:
> 
> I received a text this evening from a girl I know. She has been TTC for some months now. They managed to get preggers on their honeymoon in Aug 09 but it was an eptopic. She only has one tube and was considering IVF. She text me this evening to say she was 6 weeks pregnant. :happydance: Although I'm over the moon for her I can't help feeling a little bit jealous. Is that wrong and selfish? I wish it was me! We have been keeping in contact each month with updates. She told me she had 'come on' last month but I now know she lied because she was worried about another eptopic which is understandable.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have told you girlies before, but my DH is not my daughters biological father. Although he is her 'dad'. DH had a motorbike crash a few yrs ago and told him it was 50/50 chance whether he would ever father children. Everytime we get a BFN we are both wondering if we are ever able to have kids together. I don't want to approach the subject of having tests at the Drs just yet. It hurts him just as much as it hurts me everytime we get a BFN.
> 
> Sorry to off load. I feel poo. Can't believe I am ill on my week off of work. Thats just typical!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway - enough about me. I hope you guys are feeling OK.
> 
> Delly - How are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> XxX

Oh Lorts :hugs: :hugs:

What a poopy day for you :hugs: You want to cheer but there is a green eyed monster that we have to keep in chains and I understand its not that easy all of the time (trust me my Hubbies mates are breeding like rabbits atm)

I'm sorry to hear that you're hubby may have trouble I know how that feels, my Doctor had the 'you may find it hard to have a baby chat' with me, not the getting preggy but getting one that doesnt have a wonky heart. 
I'd keep going for a few more months and see, if not there are so many amazing things that can be done!!! and on the NHS so dont lose heart!!! :hugs:


As for me I'M VERY EXCITED!!!! I'm off on my Jollies!!!! :D

I still have poorly sinuses but they're better than yesterday, but I been a bit sicky today :( However I'm not getting excited it could be a bug! Temps are looking good tho :)

I have stocked up on HPT's to take, superdrug are on 2 for 1 so i got 4 for a fiver whoop whoop!!!

I will check in from New York and you can see what we're up to as I can upload photos straight to facebook :)

I'm sooooo excited :)

Howz everyone else anybody about?? ITS BEEN SOOOOO QUIET!!!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lorts said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> LaL - :hugs:
> 
> im here im just lurking more now.
> 
> TTC is now a casual thing as hubby is freaking out when i tell him im fertile and is feeling like he has to preform and hates it so its caused a few probs between us. I definatly wont be pregnant this month :cry:
> 
> ill just be reading really for now, hopefully i can play again next month with you all (that sounds sooooo wrong :laugh2)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: to you all
> 
> I agree with Delly, just take things easy. My DH was the same with the whole TTC and only BDing because it was my fertile time etc. Thats why we have calmed things down a bit and I haven't been doing the OPKs. It does kinda take over ya life. Ya never know, if you don't try so hard it may just happen for ya. :hugs: xxx
> 
> Nothing from me. I have been feelin nauseous y'day afternoon and right now. I don't think its a pregnancy symptom tho because its too early. Its probably because I have been drinking coffee and I haven't had any for a couple of months now.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms really. Again, I think it is too early for that anyhow!
> 
> I think I am coming down with something. I woke up y'day with a sore throat and I still have it today. The nauseous is probaby related to that also.
> 
> I am off to the cinema this arvo with my daughter! I have also booked panto tickets this morning... I know its early... but Paul O'Grady is staring in it this year. The website was so busy it crashed. Luckily they took my booking over the phone! :happydance: Little things make me happy!! Ha!
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

it does take over your life your totally right and i do need to stop thinking about it so much. Hopefully not thinking about it so much will be a good thing.

Thanks hunny and thanks delly xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Wow. Really quiet in here. I've been busy with company. 

Well went for my blood draw yesterday. Interesting experience. The nurse (a nice older lady) says to me (after she stuck me with the needle) "I'm glad I used this needle....I have so many problems with the other ones. I miss all the time..." Funny, but not making me trust her blood-drawing skills. :)

And then, she couldn't figure out how to fill out the paperwork, so she had to go ask another lady. When the lady asked the reason for the blood draw, the original nurse says (kinda loudly) "Infertility". Hearing it said out loud like that....it was like a punch to the gut. 

And now I wait....not sure how long it will be until I hear from the dr. I've given up charting for the month...had too much else going on. 

Oh, and for those of you interested in the work-related drama I posted about awhile ago...the bill passed the Fl house and is now being sent to the governor for either his approval or veto. We're praying he vetoes it, otherwise we have to find new jobs, or move to another state. :(

Hope everything is well with all of you lovely ladies!!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh its very quite on here, nt been on for a few days n thought id missed out on lots , glad i didnt, any1 near testin, cos my periods r soo long im goin 2 wait another 2 weeks and test then, its been 4 weeks n 2 days since my lst period so i shud be able to get a nice bfn!! xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all. Just stopping by to say hello. DH and I are still waiting for our BFP. After 13 months I wonder if I will ever get one? What if I never do? I will be so sad. Ughh. Anywho if no BFP this month, we will try IUI in May, but hopefully we wont have to spend all that money to get something that God gives to us for free. Im sad but happy to hear the BFPS on this thread. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Lorts

Lucie73821 said:


> Wow. Really quiet in here. I've been busy with company.
> 
> Well went for my blood draw yesterday. Interesting experience. The nurse (a nice older lady) says to me (after she stuck me with the needle) "I'm glad I used this needle....I have so many problems with the other ones. I miss all the time..." Funny, but not making me trust her blood-drawing skills. :)
> 
> And then, she couldn't figure out how to fill out the paperwork, so she had to go ask another lady. When the lady asked the reason for the blood draw, the original nurse says (kinda loudly) "Infertility". Hearing it said out loud like that....it was like a punch to the gut.
> 
> And now I wait....not sure how long it will be until I hear from the dr. I've given up charting for the month...had too much else going on.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you interested in the work-related drama I posted about awhile ago...the bill passed the Fl house and is now being sent to the governor for either his approval or veto. We're praying he vetoes it, otherwise we have to find new jobs, or move to another state. :(
> 
> Hope everything is well with all of you lovely ladies!!!!!

I hope you don't have to wait for long. :hugs: The quicker the results are back, the quicker you know answers and the quicker you get your BFP! I have everything crossed for you!! We need more BFPs on here!!

I still have no updates. I think I am now officially in the 1ww. No symptoms... although I think I have more CM now than I did on the lead up to O.... but I'm not sure that is a symptom. :nope: just me being more observant?!

After 3 days of a really bad sore throat it has now developed into a full blown cold. People are saying it could be a sign because my immune system could be down due to being preggers but I don't think I am that lucky as my daughter has a snotty nose... although no cold to go with it. 

I have no news, other than enjoying the weather today and going to a farm with my daughter, my friend and her 2 daughters. We had a lovely time. So much better than sitting at home because of the rain...... which is most of the time cos the UK weather is RUBBISH!!!!!! We are off to a theme park tomorrow!

What have the rest of you ladies been up to? Who else is in the 2ww apart from me and Delly????

Come on ladies...... we need this to be an extra lucky thread....!!

Sending you all tons and tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

XxX


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Ladies

Delly &#8211; guess you are in NYC now. Hope you are having the most wonderful time &#8211; looking forward to hearing from you!! :dust: for you to get your bfp!!

Lorts &#8211; Sorry to hear about hubby but don&#8217;t give up &#8211; like Delly said there are a lot of ways to assist in pregnancy if needed! :hug: for you 

Lucie &#8211; that Nurse acted very unprofessional. She should know better than to broadcast any personal information. Hope you get your results quickly.

Mrskcbrown &#8211; nice to hear from you!

Nothing much going on with me. I am CD 5 today. My temps have been crazy so who knows if my chart will end up showing ovulation. My temp on Thursday was way up but that was because I had a few beers the night before. My free trial on fertility friend has run out so I don&#8217;t find it as fun there anymore. AF is on her way out and hopefully we will get back to :sex: in a few days!


----------



## Betheney

Hey Girls

Not much new from me my morning sickness has died down a bit, but work is really full on at the moment! They're pretty much given me the management position (without the pay and the title :-/ ) which i'm actually psyched about as i'm loving the extra responsibility and the trust they have placed in me, not to mention we are kicking arse since i've taken over!!! It doesn't suck but its just a bit of a........ well i finally get the promotion i want when i'm pregnant and i'm going to leave soon........ i've never ever ever been career focused so ivé never cared when i had a baby but i always wanted this job and i think if i leave for maternity they will give the job "officially" to someone else. Whatever tho right? I don't want to sell electrical anyway! someone give me a fashion store!!!

Lorts - I'm sorry to hear about everything that is bringing you all that stress at the moment. We ALL get super super jealous when another falls pregnant. We all find it so horribly depressing, of course we're happy for them but that doesn't change the way we feel. I used to get so so horrible when i found out someone else was pregnant.... a lady at my work got pregnant and i was so annoyed!! I had to avoid her because listening to her talk about being pregnant and looking at her belly grow used to cause me insane amounts of jelousy. I'd go home and just yell at hubby, hahaha poor thing. Lucky he's used to my crazy moods.

Lucie - Good luck on your bloods!!! My fingers are crossed over and over! I remember how odd the blood clinic was when i went. You had to take a number like being served in a butcher shop or something and what was more odd the numbers were just plastic cards they didn't come out of a machine or anything and i was the only person in the waiting room and she comes in and asks "did you take a number?" i reply "ahhh no" so she passes me number 1 then she walks off and 20 seconds later comes back out and announces "number 1 please" hahahahahaha bizarre!!! I was so terrified of getting a needle the whole thing irked me and i was so proud when i did it and it didn't hurt anywhere near as much as my mind said it would.

LaL - My temps were always totally nuts during and just after AF they only calmed down for abotu 3-4 days before Ov so i'd have all these nuts temps and then 4 constant low ones and then a big rise for ov.

Delly - Thank god you can update from NYC! Have such a fantastic time!!!! I need/want a holiday! I've decided me and hubby are going to go on one of those new age Babymoon (like a honeymoon but you do it before you have a baby) I think we will go for our 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!!!! Which is Oct 11th and Bambi is due Nov 20th so i know i will be heavily pregnant but getting away (but still close to the hospital) and relaxing for a few days i think would be fantastic!!! I'm so excited to be pregnant on out anniversary. Going out to dinner and being so pregnant on our anniversary. hahaha. i dunno just seems like it would be fun. but enough about me! once again have a FANTASTIC TIME!!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## starcrossed

hey girlies!! 
Nice to hear that peeps are checking in :)

Lucie-BOOOO to the nurse but yay to the bloods being done and FXd for good results!!
Lorts- sounds like you're having fun!! It's also good to keep your mind off 2ww :)
Betheny-NYC is amazing and I think a babymoon is a fab idea!!! XxX
LaL-I'm glad thr :witch: has pissed off pretty much and lots of :sex: is in order!!!
MKB-I hope you find your :bfp: soon which ever way xxx

Not much news from here bnb wise :witch: staying away and no sign my cycle last mont was only 27 days and I'm passed that!! If I gone back to old cycles then I'll know on Tues.... Refusing to do any POAS, even DH is pestering me too lol!!
I'm gonna point out NYC is AMAZING!! You can see what I'm up to on facebook :) delyth parton :)

LOTS OF :dust: to all!!!

Delly XxX


----------



## Lincoln Girl

starcrossed said:


> hey girlies!!
> Nice to hear that peeps are checking in :)
> 
> Lucie-BOOOO to the nurse but yay to the bloods being done and FXd for good results!!
> Lorts- sounds like you're having fun!! It's also good to keep your mind off 2ww :)
> Betheny-NYC is amazing and I think a babymoon is a fab idea!!! XxX
> LaL-I'm glad thr :witch: has pissed off pretty much and lots of :sex: is in order!!!
> MKB-I hope you find your :bfp: soon which ever way xxx
> 
> Not much news from here bnb wise :witch: staying away and no sign my cycle last mont was only 27 days and I'm passed that!! If I gone back to old cycles then I'll know on Tues.... Refusing to do any POAS, even DH is pestering me too lol!!
> I'm gonna point out NYC is AMAZING!! You can see what I'm up to on facebook :) delyth parton :)
> 
> LOTS OF :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Delly XxX

im very jelous of your pics, it looks amazing!!

i would have no will power at all, i would be POAS by now!! good luck hun xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

aw starcrossed im dyin to no, i think im more nervous than u are!lol
hope ur havin a gr8 time,, ny baby!! xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Delly you are a strong woman for not poas!! I am sooooo soooooo excited for you!! Peeked at your chart - it looks great! I have just added you on fb btw. Glad to hear you are having a blast!

How is everyone else doing? 

I just realized that my test date will be May 3 (if I make it that long) which is DH's birthday. That would be the best birthday gift ever for him!!


----------



## Lorts

Phew...! What a busy day!! I went to a theme park today. Considering the weather, it wasn't that busy. It was lovely to walk around and not have to queue for the rides!
I still have a cold from hell! Luckily the sore throat has gone. I am wondering who else has a cold at this time of the year?! Or is it just me?! LOL!! My nose is red raw with all the blowing and I have cracked and sore lips.... :growlmad: In the past 2 hours I have developed a sore gum on my bottom wisdom tooth.... What is wrong with me.... i'm falling apart! Not much news other than my germs!! My testing day is Wed/Thurs..... had no symptoms at all. Not holding out much hope as I have a million germs which is not good atmosphere for a beanie!

Delly - Glad you are having a fab time. You need to :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: !!!!!!!!!!

Betheney - Good news about the job. Maybe they will make it permenant for you before you leave on maternity? If not, enjoy the POWER while you can!!!

Lovealittle1 - Fingers crossed you are able to give DH the bestest ever birthday present! That would be extra special! Good luck.


----------



## Betheney

Delly!!! I check this page everyday to see if we have a NYC bfp and you haven't posted!!!!! So then I go check your ff to see if you have at least updated that and you still haven't!!!! Your killing me POAS already.


----------



## starcrossed

sorry I haven't posted been busy busy, and I was spotting and cramping all day Sat so I thought :witch: was going to get me and was all miserable till it stopped.
Anyway had a wee on a stick this morning :)

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: with superdrug and clearblue :)


NYC :bfp: whoop whoop!!!!

Ps those on FB pleas don't put anything on my wall as we want to keep it quiet :)


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Delly !!!!!!!!!!

OH MY GOSH CONGRATS HUN!!!

I feel like doing cartwheels for you right here in my office!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Lorts

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

...........I knew it.... I just knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What did I tell ya???? I KNEW this was your month!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Lorts

:thumbup: Delly..... I'm over the moon for ya! :hugs: Sending you tons of sticky :dust:

An update from me.... Y'day I had kinda beige (I know it sounds weird) CM. Not a lot, but it wasn't the normal cream colour. Today I have a light brown colour and more of it. It is in my knickers and a bit on the paper when I wiped. When I got home from work I have started to have backache... this is a sign the :witch: is on her way. I had a hot bath to take the pain away for a short while.

Since then the brown CM has totally gone but I am left with the back ache. My stomach is hurting slightly too.

I think its game over for me... I'm just waiting for the evil :witch: to show now. :cry: 

I can't believe how quiet this thread is getting... where have you all gone?! 

:dust: to you all. 

X x x


----------



## starcrossed

ahhh thanks guys!!! I'm still in shock I really thought I was out!!
Lorts that is exactly how I was how you described :test:!!!

I'm just hoping beanie is sticky now, FXd :)

:dust: to you all your turns next!!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

O...M...G...!

:thumbup::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:\\:D/:loopy::wohoo:

DELLY!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so excited!!!! I can't beleive YOU GOT THE NYC BFP!!!! HOW PERFECT!!!! HOORAY!!!! I thought your temps were looking rather positive. I had a feeling this was the month for you (but have had that feeling before). DELLY your going to be a mummy! thats so wonderfull! I swear i'm like bouncing out of my chair. I remember my symptoms were the exact same as the beginning of AF, they were the same kind of cramps same everything same kind of sore boobs. The only reason i knew that was the month was the fact my temp went up for one day then up again the next day and i knew the test would be positive i think i barely looked at it or even questioned it because i knew i was pregnant. How is DH i know he nags you about testing so he must be beaming from ear to ear. Unlike my hubby who refused to admit it to be true for about a week or two.
OH I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU! 

:thumbup::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:\\:D/:loopy::wohoo:

DELLY ITS ALL SO PERFECT!!! CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN

Do you want me to update post 1 to say your a BFP graduate? I was a bit funny about doing it for me as i was terrified something was going to go wrong. Remember i didn't want to do a ticker for a while (altho caved and did one) I'm sending lots of sticky baby fairy dust.

Love Betheney


----------



## EstelSeren

Is it ok if I join you? I got married on Wednesday (7/4/10) and we have just started ntnp for our first child. :happydance:

Congrats on your bfp, starcrossed!

I hope I can share my ntnp/ttc journey with you guys!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Betheney

Estel of course you can join. I added you to post 1. WOW your fresh off the alter! Are you on a honeymoon? My dream was a honeymoon baby..... oh the devastation when i didn't get it!!! I don't know how easy NTNP will be on here, you'll here of all the crazy/fun things we do to get those BFPs you'll be actively TTC in no time at all. So whats your plan? BD whenever and just see how it goes? BD every second day? Good luck anyway and welcome to our wonderful team.

Love Betheney


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Delly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):) I'm sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!! 

Welcome Estel! Tell us more about yourself! Do you have any pics to share?????


----------



## starcrossed

hey Betheney and Lucie :) 

I can't quite get over it all?!?! 

You can add me on the front page, what will be will be :)

It's cool we found out in NYC but we won't call our kid Brooklyn Beckham style lol!!

As I though I was out I feel a bit bad for the margarita's and long island iced tea, ah well I'll be good from now on :)

Right off to see phantom now YAY!!!

:dust: for everyone!!! And glue for us Betheney xxxx


----------



## Lorts

:hi: EstelSeren... Welcome to the thread! Congratulations on your wedding!! Tell us all about yourself........ x

:hugs: Delly, I'm still really chuffed for ya! I smile everytime I think about it!

I found out that 3 people I know are now pregnant all in the one day!! 

The :witch: has stayed away so far. Back ache and stomach ache gone, although get a slight, slight ache in my tummy sometimes. I still have a small amount of brown CM. I am too scared to test because when I do the :witch: normally shows up a few hours later. I would rather be a few days late before I test. I am sick of seeing the negative results too!!!!!!!!!!!!! - I'm a chicken! I seem to be going for a wee more often today.... but I might just be getting myself at it!

:hi: Lucie... How have you been? What have you been up to?

XxX


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

Delly  nice to have you on facebook! I peeked at some of your pics. NYC looks amazing and what a wonderful place to get your :bfp: !!! How are you feeling? Still in shock?

Welcome estel! 

Lorts  here is some :dust: I really hope this is your month too!! 

Nothing much to report here. I am CD9 today and havent gotten back to :sex: yet. I had every intention on :sex: last night but I was pooped and fell asleep on the couch :nope: Hopefully tonight! It is getting close to my very important time again!! I paid the $10 and got the VIP edition of fertility friend for 30 days. 

xx


----------



## Lorts

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Delly  nice to have you on facebook! I peeked at some of your pics. NYC looks amazing and what a wonderful place to get your :bfp: !!! How are you feeling? Still in shock?
> 
> Welcome estel!
> 
> Lorts  here is some :dust: I really hope this is your month too!!
> 
> Nothing much to report here. I am CD9 today and havent gotten back to :sex: yet. I had every intention on :sex: last night but I was pooped and fell asleep on the couch :nope: Hopefully tonight! It is getting close to my very important time again!! I paid the $10 and got the VIP edition of fertility friend for 30 days.
> 
> xx

Cheers hunni.... I will take all that you throw at me!! :hugs:

I have decided I am going to test on Fri if AF stays away that long. I am so scared to see a neg that it over rides the thought of there could possibly be a BFP.... I hope that makes sense. I would rather come on naturally than be upset with seeing another BFN and knowing my fate. That sounds stupid dosn't it?!


----------



## Betheney

Hooray DELLY!!!! i see you have a ticker up now! You did it off Ov date yes? I did minw off Ov date and then two seperate doctors refused to us my ov date for my EDD and used my LMP date instead. So i changed mine to my LMP date to correspond with all my appointments and everything the doctors tell me. Even tho i really know its a couple of days off.

How are you feeling? In my first week since the day of the BFP my stomache never settled right it was always that TINY bit nauseous, then it stopped after about a week until i got normal MS. Do you cramp much? I cramped heaps. I remember i was really looking forward to no more AF and i was super annoyed that i had the same cramping and its lasting much longer than af cramping did!!! It was cramps from hell, most days and nights. I was convinced i was having twins but now the cramping is only every few days i don't think i'm having twins anymore.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Lincoln Girl

starcrossed said:


> sorry I haven't posted been busy busy, and I was spotting and cramping all day Sat so I thought :witch: was going to get me and was all miserable till it stopped.
> Anyway had a wee on a stick this morning :)
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: with superdrug and clearblue :)
> 
> 
> NYC :bfp: whoop whoop!!!!
> 
> Ps those on FB pleas don't put anything on my wall as we want to keep it quiet :)

i go away for a few days an i come back to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

im so so so pleased for you Delly. its made my day xxxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello ladies!

Well I got my call back from the Dr.'s, and it's not great. My progesterone level was only 0.8. Everything I've read online says it has to be at least 5 to show you've ovulated, but dr.'s "like" to see a level of at least 10. So I'm way short of the goal. :( The nurse I spoke to said my dr. wanted to know the length of my last cycle (36 days) and if I got any positive opks (no-but I did stop doing them after a week of negatives). She then said she had to give that info to the dr. Then she told me to expect a call back on Thursday (the next day my dr. is in), and I will most likely be put on clomid next cycle. 

I suspected I wasn't ovulating, but hearing my level was so low really upset me. :(

Sorry to be such a downer.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Fingers crossed for you Lorts!

Sticky dust for Delly and Betheney!


----------



## Betheney

Lucie - you must be ovulating to have a cycle that length, i read if you don't ovulate at all the endometrial walls just build up until there is no where else to go but out and they are the cycles that last 50-60days. I'm sorry to hear your news is bad news but look on the bright side the problem has been recognised and everything is progressing and moving forward to resolve it, how many women have unexplained infertility? tonnes! Hopefully the clomid does the trick and in no time at all you will have a little bean. Don't feel too sad, everything will come together eventually.

LOVE


----------



## starcrossed

ah thanx guys!!! :)
I'm still very much in shock and don't know what to make of it allm
It's only sinking in how much everything will have to change, dr appts coz I'm high risk, my job and form at school, what we'll do for xmas as due date according to ff is 20th Dec.
However I'm really enjoying our holiday, NYC is fab!!! Only little dampener is I keep having naseous spells, bleurgh!!

Lorts I reckon it'll be good news on fri ;) :test: lol!!!
Lucie-I know it seems cack now (I was told I may not beable to concieve when I was diagnosed with lupus) but they can help you and clomid is fab, so many people I know that has helped :)

Thanx Lincoln and welcome Estrel ;) 
Sending everyone lots of :dust:

XxxxxxX


----------



## Lorts

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

Guess came to visit me this morning....... you got it... :witch: she has hit me well and truely this month.

I few things don't add up tho. I had AF pains 2 days ago (and then stopped) which I don't usually get until the day of AF. I have been having brown discharge for 2/3 days which doesn't happen until just before I come on. I have horrible moods before AF. Nothing. I also have a face full of spots before and during AF... and none this time. My face is completely clear. These things happen EVERY month for as far back as I remember and I haven't had any of those things. 

Still on to next month.............. :coffee:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lorts so sorry af got you. ***hugs***


----------



## starcrossed

Oh Lorts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Next month!!! :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Betheney

:-( Sorry lorts.

I know the first couple of months TTC i would test test test. Then i found that looking at a negative test was so profoundly frustrating and would infuriate me. I remember one day being so annoyed i couldn't get an EVAP line, not only could i not get a positive but i could no even get a false positive. I put on of my tests up against something to heat it for ages which in turn created an evap line and i remember being satisfied after that. I was just so angry that, that half of the test refused to show a line positive or not. After that i realised with temping that if my body had not registered a pregnancy enough to cause a temp rise then it isn't going to register enough to show a positive HPT. So i stopped testing until i noticed something out of the norm with my temps.

Hope your not too sad and you can look forward to another cycle with another chance.

LOVE


----------



## Tolian

Can i join the team? I have just joined the forum. I got married on saturday just gone! (10th April 2010) My new husband and I have decided its time to TTC number 1.
We go on honeymoon on the 7th May...hoping for a BFP in May! 
I'll add wedding photos once i have them!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Lorts

:hugs: Cheers guys. Im not upset about it. Just frustrated. 

I have booked a smear test in for Thurs. "Why?" You ask... well.. because this is the second month since we have been TTC I have had all the signs for being pregnant (which were exactly the same for my previous pregnancy) and then AF gets me.... however in these 2 months I have had horrendous stomach ache and clots in the blood and a heavy AF. These 3 things I never ever get on a 'normal month'. :nope: This leads me to think that something is wrong with me 'down below' and in fact I did technically get preggers however it didn't want to stick for some reason. I would never get a BFP because it is too early to test. 
I know my own body and I know that something is 'not right' and there is no explanation I can think of. :nope:
I need to rule out everything so I am starting with the smear test. I have never had one (I know, I know, I should have.. but I haven't) so now is the time. If this comes back clear I am then going to the Dr (he is a family friend so will take the time to listen and not fob me off) and see what he has to say.

I can obviously get preggers... but for some reason, in my opinion, the bean doesn't want to stick. 

Does anyone know from personal experience or reasearch, why the lining of my womb doesn't get thick enough to house a bean? (Thinking that could be a possible answer) Or anything else you can think of????? Any solutions?



:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: Tolian. Welcome to the team. They are a lovely bunch. The thread may seem a tad quiet at the moment as some of the girls are on hols, but when they come back it will be thrieving again!

Congratulations on your wedding. I hope you get your BFP ASAP! Tell us about yourself. X


----------



## EstelSeren

Betheney said:


> Estel of course you can join. I added you to post 1. WOW your fresh off the alter! Are you on a honeymoon? My dream was a honeymoon baby..... oh the devastation when i didn't get it!!! I don't know how easy NTNP will be on here, you'll here of all the crazy/fun things we do to get those BFPs you'll be actively TTC in no time at all. So whats your plan? BD whenever and just see how it goes? BD every second day? Good luck anyway and welcome to our wonderful team.
> 
> Love Betheney

Hi! Literally just got back from honeymoon- 2 nights in London which included seeing Les Mis in the West End! It was amazing! To be honest, the main reason I'm ntnp at the moment is because I've just come off the bcp and want to see how it goes with my cycles first before ttc properly. Also, the prospect of ttc using all the usual methods scares my husband a little- he doesn't want the pressure! So we've basically decided that if we're no further forward in about 6 months time or so then we'll start ttc properly, although I hope it won't come to that! The plan at the moment is to BD at least twice a week, preferably every other day and see how it goes for now! At the moment I'm going to base things on a 30 day cycle, which is basically what I was before the pill and so will test just in case on April 29th (which just happens to be OH's birthday) or April 30th if AF hasn't hit. I'd also prefer to do that as I'm going away on a reenactment fair April 30th- May 2nd and so would prefer to know if I can eat the barely cooked meat and drink the mead that'll be served there or if I can't because I'm pregnant!

I've got some wedding photos up in a thread entitled 'I'm Married' in Bride and Beyond and there's a picture of our cake in the wedding cakes thread in the same section! Most of the photos are up on Facebook now too- I'm Rebecca Clare Davies. I don't know how to put a link to the albums yet but will let you know when I do!

Congrats Tolian!

Beca :wave:


----------



## starcrossed

OMG I'm stuck in NYC!!! Next available flight on Tues :( not covered by insurance so going to be skinted :(

Lorts-I hope everything turns out ok I'm sure it will but sometimes its better to be safe than sorry :hugs:

Welcome new girlies!!!


:dust: to all for some well earned :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## Betheney

Tolian - Where is the honeymoon?

Lorts - I have a smear next wednesday as apparently you can't have them past 10 weeks preg. I've also never had one (i know naughty). I'm a little anxious and terrified, for an outgoing person anything to do with doctors down there freaks me right out. Also i'm sure that your AF is long enough mine was one day heavy one day medium one day light and one day spotting, it used to really worry me that this was so short, but from all the research gathered its a normal length.

Estel - I'm pretty sure i have instructions on post one about how to upload a facebook photo album.

Delly - You stuck in NYC? Isn't that a good thing ;-) like ooops i can't leave my awesome holiday. Also FB chat is being bell i can get your msgs but it says your offline everytime i return the msg it says it didn't get through to you because your offline.

LOVE YOU GILRS


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Trolian!

Lorts, I think going to the dr. is a good idea. That way if anything is wrong (and I'm hoping there isn't!), you can get it taken care of asap.

Delly-That sucks that your new flight isn't covered by insurance, but just try to make the most of it. :) NYC is an amazing city....one I wouldn't mind being "stranded" in for a few days. :)

Well it's official. I'm going on clomid as soon as AF shows. Spoke with the nurse today and I will be on 50mg for days 5-9. I pray this works for me.

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## lovealittle1

hey ladies 

Sorry I havent posted much lately - I haven't been on my home computer in a few days to write a proper post!

Lorts - so sorry witch got you. Hope all goes well at the docs.

Tolian - welcome and congrats on becoming a newlywed!

estel - welcome back from your honeymoon! That sounds like an excellent ntnp plan.

Delly - Sorry to hear that you are stuck in NYC and no insurance! Oh no! Damn volcano!

Betheney & Lorts - don't be nervous for your smears - they only take a minute or two and its all over. The first time I ever went I had a doc from eastern Europe and she had such a thick accent and talked about the most awkward stuff during the procedure - it used to just make me laugh in my head! 

Lucie - hope clomid does the trick and brings you a sticky bean!

I am cd11 today. My temps are still all over the map so I am concerned that I will not know when ov happens. I am going to poa opk tomorrow and see what that says. I have been feeling very strange about ttc the past few days - kinda like cold feet. I hope it passes. :wacko:

xx


----------



## EstelSeren

Right, photos! Thanks Betheney- I missed that first look round!
Album 1- https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=410259&id=683615384&l=8f4f608e79

Album 2- https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=410286&id=683615384&l=140cda6141

The first lot are before the ceremony and the 2nd during and after the ceremony including the posed photos! There will be a 3rd album from the evening reception once Facebook decides it wants to upload it!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Tolian

Thanks for the welcome ladies, we're off to the Dominican Republic...just hope everything is clear for flying! My aunts and cousins are stuck in Lanzarote at the moment.

Bit about me well...

I met my husband online!
He proposed in January 2010, but because my Gran was terminally ill with cancer we decided to bring the wedding forward as she was so excited about being a part of it. We had 3 months to plan everything and we pulled it off...the day was amazing, but unfortunately my Gran passed away at the end of Feb, day after my birthday. 
However, i definitely felt her with me, as we had a few hiccups on the day and yet they worked themselves out...the cake company let us down 2 days before the wedding so we got one through marks and spencers but when we arrived to pick up the cake..they ahd no idea, the car company couldnt find the grooms address to pick him up, the best man dropped the rings, my friend had a full blown epileptic seizure during the ceremony, my husband got his tails wet in the fountain during photos and the hotel we had booked for the night couldnt find our reservation...despite me corresponding with the manager since January and the final straw was that the restaurant on the morning after the wedding didnt know we had a table reservation for all our guests...despite the manager knowing...oh and the taxi firm hung up on my husband....have just sent out a round of letters of complaint!

haha phew! 

Other than that we live in a city centre which is very handy for shops and nights out, my husband is 28 and is a computer programmer, i'm 23 and a uni graduate...enjoying a life of leisure at the moment but on the look out for a half decent graduate job.

Tried to post a link to some unofficial pics but dont have enough posts...so i'll be back shortly with those!

yay finally have enough posts! https://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k187/frankie2102/WEDDING%20PHOTOS/


----------



## lolley

HEEEEEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOOO

Hey Ladies im back :happydance:
well if im honest i have been for a couple of days but been spending time with my boys after leaving them :blush: 

too much to catch up on atm so hope everyone is well tell me how you all are?????
Hello to any new ladies :hi:

Me well we had an amazing holiday pics on facebook if anyone wants a nosey, but i didnt O while i was away i had a positive opk the day we left but hate flying so think the stress of it stopped O from happening, i had really bad O pains 2 days ago so may be 1 or 2 dpo now but no temp rise to confirm as yet so looks like im in for a very long 40+ day cycle :growlmad:

I suppose there is one person i cant leave out!!!

Delly - congratulations 
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
I BLOODY KNEW IT!
so happy for you :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

hey lolley!!!!
Glad to have you back :) :). I'm glad you had a good time in egypt and got home before all this hoo har with volcano.
I'm still stuck in NYC till tues, there are worse things and places to be stuck but cash is running a bit low now. I'm so eager to get to dr's etc and start nesting lol
Lolley I hope you ov soon, Betheny said how good soy isowotsits are good for that :)

Anyway going to carry on trying to get an earlier flight!!
:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladies how r u all
any1 near testin soon
im gojn 2 b testin next fri as my temps r very hig 4 me, usllay there r just iver 35, but for over a week now theyve been 36.4 +,, feeling very crampy tho, not getin my hopes up too much xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladies how r u all
any1 near testin soon
im gojn 2 b testin next fri as my temps r very hig 4 me, usllay there r just iver 35, but for over a week now theyve been 36.4 +,, feeling very crampy tho, not getin my hopes up too much xxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

wow really quiet here today!

Lolley - welcome back glad to hear you had a nice holiday.

Delly - how are ya holding up in NYC?

keepsmiling - keep us posted on thise temps. Hope this is the start of your bfp!

I've tested neg yesterday and today on opk. I am scared I may have missed my surge. Unless it still happens tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted. Hope everyone is having a great week-end :dust:


----------



## starcrossed

hey LaL!!
Getting worried how long we may be stuck here :( I'm eager to get back to UK and go to GP's now. I got mum on the case of insurance hopefully she'll get them to pay out :)
Other than all of that I'm pretty good, other than nausea, had a pick me up last night we won front row tickets to my fave show west side story :)
Don't worry about your ov strips I thought I'd missed it and it was just late.
Hope eveyone else is fine!! Lots of :dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

LOLLEY!!!!

So excited you back! MISSED YOU HEAPS!!! 

How was your holiday? I want to hear all about it and see photos too.

Betheney


----------



## Betheney

Whats new with me?

My Nan died on Friday..... I wasn't that close to her as she lived over seas but i had spent weeks at a time with them so i'm still a little sad she's gone. My dad is debating whether to go or not, he isn't suppose to fly since his car accident as he'd have to have these big leg pressure things over his legs during the flight and also take blood thinners so he doesn't have a stroke EEEEK! Mum obviously doesn't want him to go but she said if she says that he goes nuts. She said she can't see he can't go because if she does and he doesn't go he'll blame her forever. My brother is trying to get an emergency passport as he wants to fly with dad. I have a passport as i got one for my honeymoon last year but mum and dad wont let me go because i'm pregnant. I explained that flying in early pregnancy is no issue at all, its late pregnancy you have to worry about and they just refused to let me. My sister in Sydney also has a passport but next to no money i know if she went my mother would be paying both airfares not just dads and they can't really afford that.

BIG MESS!!!

Love love love


----------



## lolley

Delly - thank you, we did have a fab time and got back monday just before all this started, although before we went we tried to extend our hol to 14 days instead of 10 but there was no room in hotel, we would of been stuck too if we had changed it. Hope your ok, i have been following your news on facebook. Nothing is still moving here there saying it may be a while yet, hope you get your insurance pays out, just look after yourself while your there :)

LAL- thank you for the welcome back :)

Betheney - thank you hun, we had an amazing time my pics are on facebook if you want to see, our hotel was just gorgeous went to Cairo for the day that was an experience, but the sights are wonderful and we just had a fantastic time being with each other we totally relaxed which was what we needed.
sorry to hear about your nan, hope you and your family are ok.
so hows the little beanie doing?

well looks like i have O'd but FF not given me my cross hairs by the pains i had i should be 3/4 dpo but FF is going to say iy was later and if it was later we missed it cause DH been ill since we got back, but cause of late O i am now on for a 45 day cycle :( im going to try soy isoflavones next month (Betheney what days did you take them again and when did you O?) but im not having EPO again made thing worse not better :(


----------



## lovealittle1

hello lovely ladies!

Delly - Hopefully you will get home soon hun. A nice bonus that you won those tickets!!

Betheney - sorry to hear about your Nan :hugs:

Lolley - we may end up testing around the same time this cycle.

So I got a :) on my clearblue opk today!! So excited!! :happydance::happydance:I had a few drinks last night so my temp is way up today. 

xx


----------



## lolley

Hi Lal

your temp looks good though :)

im not sure about testing like i said i may of missed it altogether this month but if was when i had the pains i could og caught it lol, so we shall just see.

i hate, hate, hate the 2ww and just want it to hurry up so i can either be happy or get on with next month, it gets me down abit all the anticipation.


----------



## lovealittle1

I hate the 2ww too. Last cycle it went by so slow for me. I hope this time it goes by quickly for both of us!


----------



## lovealittle1

Where has everyone gone? I am pretty sure today is O day so I am just about to enter the 2ww.

Hope everyone is well!!

:dust:

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## starcrossed

hey guys!!! How are you all??? Those entering 2ww goodluck and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Nothing much from me as I'm stiill stuck in NYC dying to get home and to the docs.
I've been a bit nauseous at times but by far the worst thing is needing a wee every 5 seconds!! I think I know where every restroom in NYC atm! Lol!!
Anyway I hope next time I check in its from UK. 
Take care!!!
Delly xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I havent been by in a while. Hope all is well. My 2WW is almost over, YAY! I think my chart looks pretty good for a BFP, what do you think? I will probably test tomorrow or thursday as I will be 9/10 dpo tomorrow. Good luck ladies and Im praying that the 2WW goes fast for everyone.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolley

Hey Ladies,

So LAL is right where is everyone??????
are we all ok?

Delly - hope your ok hun, i keep thinking about you especially when im at work think its cause i know you should be at your school!

Lal - Chart is on the rise another 2 and crosshairs!!! :happydance:

:hi: mrs Brown your chart looks good, how are you doing?

my chart says im 4dpo but think i am 5 but whats a day! not feeling it this month with the screwed up cycle and the possibility of missing the eggie, oh well a new year baby will be just as good.

sending :dust: to those in the 2ww
sending :hugs: to Delly

and where is Betheney i want to know how she and beanie are !!! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> So LAL is right where is everyone??????
> are we all ok?
> 
> Delly - hope your ok hun, i keep thinking about you especially when im at work think its cause i know you should be at your school!
> 
> Lal - Chart is on the rise another 2 and crosshairs!!! :happydance:
> 
> :hi: mrs Brown your chart looks good, how are you doing?
> 
> my chart says im 4dpo but think i am 5 but whats a day! not feeling it this month with the screwed up cycle and the possibility of missing the eggie, oh well a new year baby will be just as good.
> 
> sending :dust: to those in the 2ww
> sending :hugs: to Delly
> 
> and where is Betheney i want to know how she and beanie are !!! :)

Thanks!!:hugs: Im doing well, just trying to remain sane the next day or so until I test. I want to go out and get one right now, LOL!!! But...I think Im going to wait:dohh:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA. Just sitting around waiting for AF to get here so I can start the clomid. I absolutely hate this part of my cycle. The longer I get in one, the more I start to symptom spot, and think that maybe I'm about to get my BFP....and that's usually when AF decides to rear her ugly head! Each month just gets harder and harder.

Spoke with the nurse at my dr. today. She called in my prescription for 3 months of clomid. I am to take them days 5-9, and if I get a + opk, I'm to go in for blood work to check my progesterone level. If on my first cycle, I do not get a + opk, I'm to set up an apt with a Dr. (I've been seeing a nurse practitioner) to see where we go from here.

I'm finding it hard to keep the PMA. I just wish someone could tell me, "Keep with it, you'll get your BFP on......". If I knew it was guaranteed, I think I would be dealing better. I know nothing in life is guaranteed though.

Mrs kc- your chart looks good! Got my fingers crossed for you.

Delly- Sorry you're still stranded! 

LaL- I'm sure you'll get those cross hairs soon!

Lolley- I think a new year's baby would be wonderful! :)

Betheney- How are you and the bean doing?

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## keepsmiling

im still new to this, how do i look at ur chart mrskcbrown

well af got me this month,,, so now on cycle day 5, but im not temping this month, just goin to do opks xx


----------



## lolley

keepsmiling - click on the fertility friend links in people siggys, some have tickers you can click on others just have fertility friend you will then be taken to their chart :) sorry af got you :dust: for your new cycle

LAL - wooo nice rise hun :)

mrskcBrown lovely temps


----------



## starcrossed

Hey ladies!!

MKCB looking good on your Chart!!

Lolley and LaL good luck in your 2WW

Lucie Things will come right I know it doesnt feel like it now but it will :hugs:

Betheney howz beanie??

I'm still stuck overseas but I've come to stay with my family near Toronto in Canada so we're not so out of pocket! My uncle remembers me as a bit of a drinker and struggling to disuade him from plying me with too much alcohol.

I'm necking all the vitamins and folic acid I can atm and hoping I get home soon to a GP!!!

Anyway :dust: to all!!!

Delly xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

starcrossed said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> MKCB looking good on your Chart!!
> 
> Lolley and LaL good luck in your 2WW
> 
> Lucie Things will come right I know it doesnt feel like it now but it will :hugs:
> 
> Betheney howz beanie??
> 
> I'm still stuck overseas but I've come to stay with my family near Toronto in Canada so we're not so out of pocket! My uncle remembers me as a bit of a drinker and struggling to disuade him from plying me with too much alcohol.
> 
> I'm necking all the vitamins and folic acid I can atm and hoping I get home soon to a GP!!!
> 
> Anyway :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Delly xxxx

Thanks so much. Pray that the temps stay up at least 2 more days or so!:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh temps lookin good, lets hope this is it 4 u xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

mrskcbrown - any news yet?? I am impatiently waiting!! Your temps look great!

Lucie - what cd are you on? Can you explain to me a bit what clomid is? Hopefully it will bring your your bfp in the first month!

Delly - how are you holding up hun? Are you enjoying Canada at all while you are here or are you just counting the days until you can get home? I am sure that you will feel much better one you get to see a doc and get some reassurance. 

I am pretty sure I am either 3 or 4 dpo. FF has not given me crosshairs yet. I am not feeling positive or negative at the moment just trying my best to stay neutral and not ss. 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

LaL- I'm on CD 38 today. I have no clue when to expect AF. My last six cycles have been 39, 46, 39, 34, 30, and 36 days long. As for clomid, here's a pretty good link to read about it. 

https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/a/clomid101.htm

From what I understand, it is supposed to make you ovulate. My dr. thinks I am not ovulating due to my long cycles.


Mrs. kc- When are you going to test again? Still got my fingers crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lolley

LAL - you should get your crosshairs tomorrow you have had a nice rise there :)

mrskcbrown - temps are still looking good :thumbup:

Lucie - so sorry your going through all this, i really hope the Drs help like they say they will :flower:

Delly- still thinking about you, hope your ok and enjoying seeing your family sending :hugs:

and i hope Betheney is ok, i must check out her journal she not been here for a bit now.


----------



## Freebird

My DH and I were married Feb. 6th 2010 after dating less then a year. He actually met my son before he met me, and I met his father before I met him. (CRAZY story really, one that only God could work out) 

We had planned on waiting until we were closer to building our house - and not living in my 1300 sf cottage - but the Dr told me due to my Endo (had 3 surgeries, and it is severe) and my age (I'm 33) it was either now or never to have a baby. So, here we are. :)

I feel so blessed to be married to the man I am married too, and so blessed to have my son. My husband has never been married, and never had kids, and I would LOVE to be able to make him a Daddy. 

I would post our wedding album, but I don't have enough posts. :(

Kat


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Freebird! Hopefully you'll have enough posts soon so you can post your wedding pics! Is this your first cycle actively TTC?


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> mrskcbrown - any news yet?? I am impatiently waiting!! Your temps look great!
> 
> Lucie - what cd are you on? Can you explain to me a bit what clomid is? Hopefully it will bring your your bfp in the first month!
> 
> Delly - how are you holding up hun? Are you enjoying Canada at all while you are here or are you just counting the days until you can get home? I am sure that you will feel much better one you get to see a doc and get some reassurance.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am either 3 or 4 dpo. FF has not given me crosshairs yet. I am not feeling positive or negative at the moment just trying my best to stay neutral and not ss.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Hey Ladies! I plan to test on sat/sun if my temps stay up. Im worried about my symptoms coming and going lol, but from what I hear thats normal. the only consistent thing is sore nipples and some cramping, TMI. Thanks for all of your support and keep praying!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freebird

Yay - I can post links now!!! 

Here is a link to our wedding pictures: https://katandadam2010.shutterfly.com/


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome Freebird!

Lucie  thanks for the link. I will hopefully get a chance to read up on it this week-end. I really really hope that it will bring you a very speedy bfp!! :dust:

I got my crosshairs this morning. :happydance: Has anyone ever disagreed with O date on ff? I really think I Od on either Sun or Mon but ff says Tues. Check out my chart  let me know what you think. Not that big of a deal really  maybe being a day or 2 behind will help me hold out a bit longer to test! So here I am officially in the 2ww. I am going to do everything in my power to not ss and not test too early!!

Hope each and everyone of you is well!!:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> Welcome Freebird!
> 
> Lucie  thanks for the link. I will hopefully get a chance to read up on it this week-end. I really really hope that it will bring you a very speedy bfp!! :dust:
> 
> I got my crosshairs this morning. :happydance: Has anyone ever disagreed with O date on ff? I really think I Od on either Sun or Mon but ff says Tues. Check out my chart  let me know what you think. Not that big of a deal really  maybe being a day or 2 behind will help me hold out a bit longer to test! So here I am officially in the 2ww. I am going to do everything in my power to not ss and not test too early!!
> 
> Hope each and everyone of you is well!!:flower:

Hey lovealittle! Im no chart expert, and you may want to try one of the chart stalking groups, as they are so knowledgeable, but it does look like it is right on. Hope your temps continue to rise. You can check my chart if you's like, I think our O dates are near one another. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## kellydid2

Hi girls!

Nothing new to report - periods are still misbehaving so trying to chart right now is just a nightmare. Hello to the new girls! 11 days behind reading posts and have just realised that Delly's had her BFP - congrats!!!!! :D


----------



## lolley

hey LAL :)

i dont agree with FF for me this month either i think it is one or even 2 days before plus i had pains then too and none when it says i o'd.

i think it was monday for you, but looks like you have it well covered so i wouldnt worry :)


----------



## starcrossed

I think you just need to go at it hammer and tongs all around O, we spent a week at it both sides and on O and it seemed to work.

Also we used softcups and concieve plus/preseed.

To be fair we :sex: so much around ov last month I think we earned that :bfp: lol Poor eggy stood no chance LOL

Lolley-I had terrible pains on O so I'd go with your gut feeling on that one.

Lucie-I'm excited for you starting clomid as I've been told how good it is :)

Freebird-Welcome!!

MKCB-I think that chart looks like a winner :test:!!!!!


All ladies in 2WW sending you lots of :dust: for your :bfp:'s

Delly xxxx


----------



## lolley

sorry for this but...

Bloody Hell mrskcbrown, thats one hell of a rise, i have my fingers crossed for you, it looks very promising :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> sorry for this but...
> 
> Bloody Hell mrskcbrown, thats one hell of a rise, i have my fingers crossed for you, it looks very promising :)

Thanks ladies but Im nervous to test as I missed my initial wake up test time and took it about 5 hours later than I usually do. I was so tired from a play my daughter was in yesterday!! DH did attempt to take it early this morning and it was 98.0 but when I really "took" it 5 hours later, I got 98.8, twice. So I dont know what to believe???:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello lovely ladies!

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I've got the clomid sitting in my medicine cabinet, now all I need is AF to show her face. I really wish I hadn't given up on temping this month....oh well.

Mrskc- are you going to test tomorrow, or try to wait a few more days?

Delly-Are you guys going to be able to go home anytime soon?

Hi Lolley, Lal, and kelly!

Freebird-Lovely pics!

Betheney-hope you and the bean are doing well.

Hi to anyone I may have missed!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Lucie: How are ya!!! I think Im gonna wait till tuesday because thats when AF is due and maybe I wont have to waste a test, LOL.


----------



## Betheney

happy anzac day everyone!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Still no AF and temps looking good so may test tomorrow.


----------



## keepsmiling

yus test tomo. n let us all no, need sum bpfs on here x


----------



## lolley

good luck mrskcbrown :thumbup:

Delly - how you doing hun? any news of when you can get home?
have you spoke to your school?


----------



## starcrossed

Good luck MKCB!!!
Lolley- we set off Tues night but won't arrive till 1pm on Wednesday. :) then I'm hoping to go to work on Fri AT LAST!!!
Nothing much going on here just looking forward to going home!! I really need to see a doc now asap!!!

Hope all ladies in 2ww are good and lots of :dust: to everyone!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

Hi ladies... Not been on here for a while. I have been busy busy busy! 

Welcome to all the new ladies. :friends: :howdy:

No news my end. Im CD 13 today. I have a faint faint line on my OPK y'day. Not taken one today yet. I doubt there is much change, if any! 

I had my smear test on Thurs. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and I'm glad it is done and over with. I now have a 4-6ww for the results. I hope everything is OK! While I was there and spoke to the nurse about the symptoms I had last month compared to a 'normal' month she seemed to sit up and take notice but then turned to me and said "most women have miscarriages in their lives" - yeah right, cheers then!!! 
I made my Dr appt at the same time to see if he had any answers and the nurse told me to cancel it until I had the results from the smear... erm.. NO! :growlmad: I need an action plan and talk to someone who is going to listen and maybe be able to give me answers/solutions! 

Delly - Have a safe journey home.


----------



## lolley

mrskcbrown, 
have you tested?????????????
thats a fabby rise again, come on women were all dying here :)

sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> mrskcbrown,
> have you tested?????????????
> thats a fabby rise again, come on women were all dying here :)
> 
> sending you lots of :dust:

LOL, no I havent tested yet:haha:

I do plan to test really tomorrow. I just wanted to at least get 3 days past my normal luteal phase of 12 days. Hopefully it stays up tomorrow. I will definitely update you all:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all!

Mrskc-keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Nothing to report here. CD 42 and nothing. My longest cycle was 46 days. I figure I will test this weekend if AF doesn't show. If I get a BFN and no AF by Monday, I think I will call the dr.

Wanted to share something with you. I saw this video in the TTC section and just had to share.

https://www.youtube.com/user/thebubblelush

Watch the Live Pregnancy Test Results video. It's sooooo sweet. She also posts the videos of how she told her husband and parents. I have to admit, I teared up while watching. :)


Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Hi ladies

I haven't posted in a while as I have no news to share. My life has gotten a little boring as of late. Until today!!! I havesome slight but exciting news!!!! My FIRST ultrasound is booked for the 12th of May so only 2 weeks tomorrow!!!!! I am so so so excited and I can't wait to see my little bean! 

Love you all!

Betheney


----------



## lovealittle1

Mkcb &#8211; WOW your chart looks great!! I am so excited for you to test!! 

Betheney &#8211; great news on having your us booked!! 

Delly &#8211; hope you have a nice safe trip home!

Lorts &#8211; glad that your dr appt wasn&#8217;t too scary!

I am 7dpo today. Nothing much going on really.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:

Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?

Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1

Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## lovealittle1

Mrskcbrown - sorry about the bfn but your temps still look very promising! Fingers crossed that you still get your bfp! I don't know enough about charts to help - sorry.


----------



## lovealittle1

I am having a rough day today. I am at work and should not be on bnb but barley anyone else is at work today so I have lost all motivation to work today and just keep getting distracted with everything that is not work. I am so pooped and have been playing with the idea of sleeping here in my office! Tuesday&#8217;s are just so blah! 

Not feeling all that positive for this cycle because nothing is different than the last however many I have been at this. I was looking through ff charts today and comparing mine and it seemed that most people that got preggers did not have that much :sex: around O &#8211; well at least the charts I looked at! Wonder why that is? 

I just wish it was time to leave already! I am going crazy here at my desk! Still 2 more hours to go&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Going to yoga after work which I go to everyday lately so hopefully that will give me the pick me up I need! 

If anyone is around and feels like chatting about anything I will be checking in for a few more hours!

Sorry for the rant - I just needed to! 

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> Mrskcbrown - sorry about the bfn but your temps still look very promising! Fingers crossed that you still get your bfp! I don't know enough about charts to help - sorry.

Thanks so much! FF says test in 4 days and being that my cycle is usually 32-33 days maybe I am still too soon:shrug:. I am only on CD 30. My patience is being tested!:dohh:


----------



## Betheney

LaL - I was always annoyed how much i saw that on FF how many women get pregnant and not BD on Ov, all the months leading up to my BFP me and hubby BD on the day before and the day after Ov (we liked to do every second day and i never know when i've Ov'd until its passed) and they all resulted in BFN months, the month we did get the BFP was the only month we managed to BD on the day of OV!!! (as well as day before and day after. Which makes me beleive i was correct every month when i complain about my lack of EWCM obviously spermys don't last long in my body.

Betheney


----------



## starcrossed

I'm HOME!!!

Hi everyone!!!

MCKB-Hang in there your temps are great!!!

LaL-Dan and I deserved a gold medal for the amount of nookie we had before and after O, think starting 5 days before and 5 days after we were at it like rabbits and then used concieve plus and Softcups aswell. Worked for us!!!

Howz everyone else???

Back to work tomorrow, and going to my first drs appointment in a bit-QUITE EXCITED!!!:)

Hope you're all ok and lots of :dust:


Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

welcome home starcrossed, how u feelin glad ur home and nice and safe xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

starcrossed said:


> I'm HOME!!!
> 
> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> MCKB-Hang in there your temps are great!!!
> 
> LaL-Dan and I deserved a gold medal for the amount of nookie we had before and after O, think starting 5 days before and 5 days after we were at it like rabbits and then used concieve plus and Softcups aswell. Worked for us!!!
> 
> Howz everyone else???
> 
> Back to work tomorrow, and going to my first drs appointment in a bit-QUITE EXCITED!!!:)
> 
> Hope you're all ok and lots of :dust:
> 
> 
> Delly xxx

Thanks so much. Trying to hang in there until friday. Only 2 more days:happydance:.:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome home Delly!! Give us an update on the doc appt when you get a chance! I am sure you have loads to do around the house though&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Mrskcbrown &#8211; how are you doing? I see that you are planning to test again Friday!! I sure hope this is it for you!! 

Check out my chart ladies &#8211; let me know what you think of my big rise this morning? I just hope it stays there now and was not just a one off fluke!! 

:dust:


----------



## Lorts

Hi Delly! Glad to have you back in the UK! How did the Drs go?

I had a +OPK y'day at about lunchtime. I didn't test again because I was at work until gone midnight. I came home and BD'D. I am not keeping my hopes up because we haven't BD'D much recently and last night was the only time in my fertile period. We will probably BD tonight but I have had a -OPK today..... Damn my shift pattern!!

My best friend announced she was preggers today. She was using OPKS and BD the day before her +OPK and not the day of the +OPK and BINGO she is preggers!

Mrskcbrown - Hang in there hun.. I know it is hard but you are not out unitil AF shows!

Lovealittle1 - I know NOTHING about charting... GL anyway! x


----------



## lolley

LAL - looks good to me, if it stays up there could be the start of a triphasic chart :)
and just at a fab time at 8dpo, lets hop this is your month sending lots of :dust:

lorts - dont stop with the BD a positive opk usually means you will O between 12 to 48 hours after so you still have a chance to catch it.

Delly - yay how are you, hope your feeling ok, talk about extended holiday! hope everthing went well at the doctors :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> Welcome home Delly!! Give us an update on the doc appt when you get a chance! I am sure you have loads to do around the house though..
> 
> Mrskcbrown  how are you doing? I see that you are planning to test again Friday!! I sure hope this is it for you!!
> 
> Check out my chart ladies  let me know what you think of my big rise this morning? I just hope it stays there now and was not just a one off fluke!!
> 
> :dust:

Your chart looks good to me. Hopefully it continues to go up!:happydance: Good luck! Thanks! I hope this is it for me too!!!


----------



## lolley

well im out this month, but not upset i knew it would be a long shot with the mixed up cycle i had!

So i have ordered soy isoflavones they should be here today or tomorrow :) and so onto the next month.

come on girlies we need more bfp's here :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> well im out this month, but not upset i knew it would be a long shot with the mixed up cycle i had!
> 
> So i have ordered soy isoflavones they should be here today or tomorrow :) and so onto the next month.
> 
> come on girlies we need more bfp's here :)

:hugs:lolley:hugs: I hope you catch that eggy next month! What are soy isoflavones and what do they do?


----------



## starcrossed

They're like natural clomid MKCB :)

It also makes the luteal phase longer so eggy gets more time to implant :)

Betheney swears by it :)

I think anything that can help is worth a try, hence why I got softcups and concieve plus :)


----------



## lolley

hey Delly,

how was the doctors?

and your 1st day back? x


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Lolley :)

Docs was a waste of time really just put a form in for first midwives appt but they wont pick anything up for ages so god knows how long I'll wait.

My first day at work was a killer I'm so so tired and the lads were foul :'(

Oh well tomorrow is another day...lol

I'm just waiting for our cases to arrive now so I can start the washing! JOY lol

how are you??


----------



## lolley

oh dear the joys of kids lol,

im ok thanks tired i have been writting assignments every night after work i have to hand 3 in on tuesday :( its hard going sometimes.

The soy tablets have arrived today woo hoo, so roll on day 3 which is saturday im going to have some nice juicy eggies this month :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Mrskcbrown &#8211; what&#8217;s going on? Did you test yet today??

Lolley &#8211; sorry to here that witch got you. :hug: I hope the soy isoflavones do the trick and bring you a bfp!!

How is everyone else doing?

I am 10dpo today and no luck with the triphasic chart :cry: My temp went back down to the post O temp today! Feeling absolutely no symptoms so I am pretty sure I am out. Monday is test day so a few more days of this torture and then I will be joining the wtt threads! 

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> Mrskcbrown  whats going on? Did you test yet today??
> 
> Lolley  sorry to here that witch got you. :hug: I hope the soy isoflavones do the trick and bring you a bfp!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I am 10dpo today and no luck with the triphasic chart :cry: My temp went back down to the post O temp today! Feeling absolutely no symptoms so I am pretty sure I am out. Monday is test day so a few more days of this torture and then I will be joining the wtt threads!
> 
> xx

Well I got 18 high temps today according to FF and they say to test but I think Im going to wait until the morning. Im waiting because my temps went down a little bit and Im nervous.:nope: Ive been viewing other BFP charts and seems that the temps went down a bit right when they got their BFP at 18dpo. So maybe its normal?:shrug: Just so nervous she will show:nope:


----------



## Lucie73821

Mrs kc I've still got everything crossed for you!

Hope everyone is doing well. Nothing to report here. No AF yet. I had some spotting last night and was sure she'd make an appearance today, but that wasn't the case. I may test tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant, but the last few times I've tested, AF has shown up later that day or the next. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## starcrossed

hey guys!

Had some good news from Dr about my Lupus and Anti-Ro today...there is only a 1% chance I cause pudding to have heart block so thats good, and its not life threatening if I do :)

I also booked myself an early scan for tomorrow as it is going to be ages till I see a midwife as its Bank Holiday then gotta wait for an appt,so with any luck I'll see puddings heart beating tomorrow :) I just hope its all ok!!!

Lucie-fingers crossed for AF or :bfp: either way its moving forward.

MCKB-Good luck for testing I'll keep my FXd!!

LaL-Ihope temps come back up!!!

Lolley-Hope assignment going well and you take a well earned break over bank holiday!!

If I get a nice piccy tomorrow I'll put it up!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

Hello ladies,

Too lazy today to write something to all of you.

I just posted my first bump pic on my journal.

LLLOOOVVVEEE


----------



## starcrossed

I just had an early scan and pudding has a heartbeat :) YAY!!!
Still got a long way to go but I feel much better to know pud's got everything they should have :)


----------



## lovealittle1

mrskc - did you test today??

lucie - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow!!

delly - great news from the doc and glad to hear all went well at the early scan! Must be so exciting to hear that little heart beating!!

Betheney - Cute bump pic!! 

My temp went up again today :happydance:!! I did a chart comparison on ff today and searched charts that had similar post o temps as mine and most were preggers! Ohhhh how I hope. Last cycle by 11dpo my temps had already started to drop off so I am clinching to a bit of hope here. The next 2 temps are the big ones if they stay up I am testing 6am Monday morning!! 

Latley I feel like pregnancy is so in my face!! One of my friends just found out she is pregnant and it was not planned!! They use the pull out method! Seems every second commercial on tv is a hpt commercial! The other day I was at the ATM and there was a commercial on there while I was waiting for my money and it was about having a baby! I am slowly losing my sanity!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> mrskc - did you test today??
> 
> lucie - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow!!
> 
> delly - great news from the doc and glad to hear all went well at the early scan! Must be so exciting to hear that little heart beating!!
> 
> Betheney - Cute bump pic!!
> 
> My temp went up again today :happydance:!! I did a chart comparison on ff today and searched charts that had similar post o temps as mine and most were preggers! Ohhhh how I hope. Last cycle by 11dpo my temps had already started to drop off so I am clinching to a bit of hope here. The next 2 temps are the big ones if they stay up I am testing 6am Monday morning!!
> 
> Latley I feel like pregnancy is so in my face!! One of my friends just found out she is pregnant and it was not planned!! They use the pull out method! Seems every second commercial on tv is a hpt commercial! The other day I was at the ATM and there was a commercial on there while I was waiting for my money and it was about having a baby! I am slowly losing my sanity!:wacko:
> 
> xxx

Hey ladies! Tested yesterday after work and BFN.:shrug: My temp didnt dip today but stayed the same. AF was due today but nothing. I think my odds are very low now, so I just dont know how to regain my strength to keep doing this:nope:. Sure there are charts with late BFPs, but seriously that will probably not be me. I have a 32-34 days cycle, today is CD 34 and nothing. 
Please pray for me.:hugs:


----------



## lolley

Delly - thats fab news from your doc and wow that is an early scan but must be so reasuring so pleased everything is going well for you :flower:

no chance of a rest over the bank hol for me there all do in on tuesday so still going at them :(

LAL- sending lots of :dust: temps are looking good

MRSKCB - keeping fingers crossed for you

Betheney - fantasic picture you have a proper bump now :)

I started my soy -isoflavones today :happydance: taking them day 3-7 so lets see how it goes!


----------



## keepsmiling

hello ladies, how how are we all. glad ur beany has a heartbeat
and lush bump pic, def a bump xxx


----------



## Lorts

Delly -How exciting!!! How was DH? Was he the proud father? Did you get any scan pictures???

Lolley - Did you decide to take the isoflavones or did the Dr recommend them? Im curious because I am interested in taking them! Where did you get them from?

Mrskc - You are not out until she shows. Don't feel too down. I have seen ladies posting saying they didn't get a BFP until 7 days late.... maybe you won't show till then either? Have you tested with your 1st wee of the day? I am praying for you darling. x

LAL - GL. I have my fx'd and I am praying for you too. I wanna see another BFP on here soon!

Lucie73821 - Have you tested yet?

XxX


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies!

Delly- How exciting that you heard the hb!!!

Mrs kc-You're not out till the witch shows her face! Still have everything crossed for you!

Betheney- What a cute bump pic! 

Lolley- Hope the soy works for you! 

LaL- Got my fingers crossed for you as well!

Well ladies, I believe cd 1 will be tomorrow. Didn't test this am, as I had lots of cramps and have been getting quite a bit of spotting, which is usual for me the day before AF shows. No worries though, as this will allow me to start the clomid sooner! 

Hope everyone else is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## lolley

Lucie - i hope she doesnt show and you get that bfp, but like you said if she does onto the chlomid, fingers crossed for you :)

Lorts - I decided to take it on Betheney's recommendation, my cycles are still all over the place and im sick of 40+ day cycles so just thought they were worth a try. You can by them from Holland and Barratt, tescos do them really cheap, I had mine from the internet as they were better quality than tesco and were £7.50 FOR 30 im taking 2 a day which is 100mg so thats enough for 3 moths worth im hoping i wont need more than that !


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, looks like CD1 is today, not tomorrow. Bring on the clomid!


----------



## starcrossed

Wooo Hooo For Clomid!!!


Get some softcups in from walgreens and your sorted for next months :bfp:

:)

Delly xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies for all your support. AF came this afternoon right on time. On to next month, I guess. I have an IUI "get ready" appointment this thursday, but not even sure if I want to go through with it. I really dont want to pay money and just get a BFN. I dont know.
Good luck yall!


----------



## lovealittle1

Mrskcbrown - I am sorry that:witch:got you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lorts

Mrskc - I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: GL for next time. X

Lucie73821 - FX'D for you BFP on clomid. X

Lolley - M cycles are not as long as 40+ so I may think again about using them. I think my problem is getting the beanie to stick!! I have the Dr on Thurs so I hope he has some suggestions.

X x X


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry af got u mrs brown, hope next month is the month 4 u, im still waitin to ov if i ever do!! lol hope ur all keeping ok xx


----------



## lovealittle1

I cannot even begin to explain how happy I am today. I got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: By far the most exciting moment of my life. I had planned on wrapping it up in a box for DH but I was so crazy excited I bolted into the bedroom and jumped on him screaming &#8220;we&#8217;re pregnant!!!&#8221; I am still pretty shaky!! He could feel my heart beating outta my chest!! Here I am at work and I cannot concentrate at all!! I have so many thoughts going through my head!! I am just so happy!! Pure bliss! I even brought my test with me in my purse so I can secretly stare at it all day! I am terrible at secrets I so badly want to tell my family and friends but it is still so early!! We are 4 weeks exactly today! I am so thankful I can share the news with you all!!


----------



## starcrossed

CONGRATULATIONS LOVEALITTLE!!!!!

Whooop whoop whoop!!!!

:happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo:​


----------



## keepsmiling

omg!! congratsanuva bfp!!!!!!!!!!! ayay xxx


----------



## Lorts

lovealittle1 said:


> I cannot even begin to explain how happy I am today. I got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: By far the most exciting moment of my life. I had planned on wrapping it up in a box for DH but I was so crazy excited I bolted into the bedroom and jumped on him screaming were pregnant!!! I am still pretty shaky!! He could feel my heart beating outta my chest!! Here I am at work and I cannot concentrate at all!! I have so many thoughts going through my head!! I am just so happy!! Pure bliss! I even brought my test with me in my purse so I can secretly stare at it all day! I am terrible at secrets I so badly want to tell my family and friends but it is still so early!! We are 4 weeks exactly today! I am so thankful I can share the news with you all!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That makes you number 3!! Congratulations!!!! So, so pleased for you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats love a little:happydance:. It must be an awesome feeling. I hope I get that feeling one day in this lifetime!


----------



## lolley

OH MY GOD!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS LAL

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

my goodness i dont come on for a day and i miss all the excitment lol really pleased for you :flower:


----------



## lolley

Well assignments are finally done thank god, had no bank holiday but i suppose it will be worth it :) so im back :happydance:

im on my 3rd day of soy-iso and cd 5

hope your all doing ok :flower:


----------



## Lorts

Hi Ladies 

Lolley - what are you studying for? You have probably mentioned before but I have a rubbish memory!

LAL - Im still really happy for you. I bet you haven't stopped smiling yet?!

I have had a lazy day today. My friend came round with her son this morning. He was born at 28 days + 5 weighing 2lb 8oz. He is now 6lb 9oz and doing really well! He is a little fighter and surprised all the drs and nurses in hospital. He was let out of hospital early... for a prem baby. I spent the rest of the day laying on the sofa watching disney dvds.. my daughters choice! It was nice. I haven't been this lazy in months! Work tomorrow... booooo!! I'm 6dpo and no symptoms. None. Nada. Nothing!

X x X


----------



## Newmarket

Hi everyone! 

This seems a very nice team! 

I'm new here! I got married in February 2010 so I guess I'm classified as newlywed! :happydance:

It's only my second month of TTC - AF is currently 3 days late but I did a yesterday morning and the morning before and got 2 :bfn:

Confused! x:dohh:


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe u ovulated later thn u thought newmarket
welcome and congrats, u got any wedding pics xx


----------



## lolley

:hi: newmarket

Lorts - im doing a degree in inclusive practice, i work with visually impaired students in a secondary school :) im usually ok but its been hard going because i went on holiday had so much to do all at once but its done now :)
and ooo 6dpo didnt realise so sending you lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Betheney

OH MY GOD!! CONGRATULATIONS LAL!!!!!!!!

what fantastic news! And right when you decided you were going to have a break after this month. Exactly what happened to me and my hubby, we decided maybe we should not conceive for a few months after this one and low and behold that was the month. I remember the true bliss feeling but never knew how to word it, it's total happiness. I remember beaming from ear to ear telling everyone "today is a great day" and just getting looks like I'm nuts. Oh lal I'm so unbeleivably happy for you! I was kinda sad when you were leaving us, this is just fantastic news. We seem to have a BFP everymonth I'm nearly 12weeks delly is about 8 I think and your now 4. Now start that journal and list every symptom and everything pregnancy related I plan on printing mine out at a later date for a journal. Oh I'm so happy!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

we need mote bfps ladies,, is any1 close to testing??
xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Thanks everone for sharing in my excitement:flower:

Welcome newmarket :hi:

We :sex: this morning and I had some spotting afterwards and now I am freaking out. It was only when I wiped afterwards so I have been up way too ealry googling it and apparantly it is completly normal but jeez it is so scary!:nope: There hasn't been any since and it has been about an hour. No more :sex: for a while after this!!!

Other than that I am still on such a high!! It is amazing. I love my little bean so very much already!! 

Betheney - I am totally going to start a pregnancy journal - hopefully this week-end!! I am so excited!!

Have a great day ladies!:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

heelo ladies,i wonder if any of u wonderful ppl can give me sum advice,
right, iv been goin smep, and u have to do opks from day 10 wgich i have been, well yesterday i got a very faint 2nd line, faint but def a line, so i thought i was close to ov, well i just did 1 today and totally neg, def no line at all?? do u think i shud do 1 later on or just accept im not ovualtin??x


----------



## Freebird

keepsmiling said:


> we need mote bfps ladies,, is any1 close to testing??
> xx

I tested yesterday and it was Positive. Oh my holy. We got married Feb. 6th, and I just went off the pill in March. We also waited until marriage to be intimate. My DH keeps chanting "My boys are swimmers" :wacko: LOL


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats Freebird :happydance: :happydance: That makes 4 of us!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Freebird said:


> keepsmiling said:
> 
> 
> we need mote bfps ladies,, is any1 close to testing??
> xx
> 
> I tested yesterday and it was Positive. Oh my holy. We got married Feb. 6th, and I just went off the pill in March. We also waited until marriage to be intimate. My DH keeps chanting "My boys are swimmers" :wacko: LOLClick to expand...

Thats awesome that it happened so quickly. Lucky you!:happydance:


----------



## Newmarket

Congratulations to all that got their :bfp: wow! how exciting! 

The :witch: got me today! :growlmad:

Oh well, going to try temp charting this month...! fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lorts

keepsmiling said:


> heelo ladies,i wonder if any of u wonderful ppl can give me sum advice,
> right, iv been goin smep, and u have to do opks from day 10 wgich i have been, well yesterday i got a very faint 2nd line, faint but def a line, so i thought i was close to ov, well i just did 1 today and totally neg, def no line at all?? do u think i shud do 1 later on or just accept im not ovualtin??x


Hhhmmmm...... tricky.... :-k If it was a faint line then I would suggest you have definately not ovulated. The line has to be the same or darker than the control line to be a +. 
How many days into your cycle are you? Am I right to assume you have only had 1 ov stick with the faint line? When do you usually get the +opk?

If I was you I would test twice a day for a little longer. I have not had the same as you as my lines started faint and then dark (LH surge) and then faint again.... but they have been at different times in my cycle... :wacko:

Check this site out.... www.peeonastick.com this may have some answers for you. 

I have probably not helped out much, but try not to panic too much just yet. :hugs:

New Market... :howdy: Its nice to have you along for the ride! Congratulations on getting married! That damn :witch: fx'd for next time! :hugs:

Freebird - Congrats on the BFP! :happydance:

I am 7DPO today. Im not holding out any hope this month. I am waiting for the :witch: to arrive and then its on to next month! :coffee:

XxX


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Freebird and Lal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)

Welcome Newmarket!

Hope everyone else is well. Starting clomid tomorrow. I've heard lots of success stories during the first month of taking it, so let's hope I'm one of those! :)


----------



## Betheney

Good luck Lucie!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Freebird and Lal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)
> 
> Welcome Newmarket!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. Starting clomid tomorrow. I've heard lots of success stories during the first month of taking it, so let's hope I'm one of those! :)

You are starting clomid and Im actually ditching it this month. I pray that you conceive on the first try!:hugs: Make sure to take some mucinex or robitussin during your ovulation time so that it doesnt make your CM too hostile for the spermies.

As for me, Ive taken it on and off for 2 yrs and nothing.:shrug: Im just going to take my metformin for PCOS this month which makes me ovulate anyways.

Wishing everyone luck!:hugs:


----------



## lolley

Congratulations freebird :happydance:

sorry she got you newmarket :hugs: there are a few of us that temp on here if you need anything just ask.

Good luck Lucie for the clomid :flower:

im on my last day of soy-iso today :) so lets see what happens, God i hope your right Betheneney :coffee:


----------



## keepsmiling

well lorts, cos iv got pcos the docs say i dnt ovualte? iv only ever had one 21 day bloods dun which shown i didnt ovulate. so i just thought i didnt, however my periods r bein good atm n been 5- 6 weeks apart so tis is my 1st month doin them, i did a opk later lst nite n got another faint line? ill just keep tryin xx


----------



## lolley

keep going with the ov sticks mine do the same as lorts the line gets gradually darker then fades out, make sure you hold your wee before doing them :)


----------



## keepsmiling

wen i do em i try n hold wee, i seem to get better lines with 6oclock wee rather than 1 oclock wee, so maybe wait til bout 6 or 7 to test tnite, i read my tests at 5 mins, cos the test says that to be a def neg u shud wait til 10 mins lol, the faint lines r stil there even from 2 days ago,

i didnt no metformin can make u ovulate, i was on it for 2 months but it made me relllly ill
do u think ill get clomid?? fs sed he will tlk to me bout it on tuesday,, il be gutted if i dntXXX


----------



## Lorts

I have used a variety of OPKs in the past and some of them say that you should hold ya pee for at least 4 hours and not to use the 1st pee of the day. :dohh:...hhmmmm easier said than done!!

6 days until testing for me. (ticker is out as I ov earlier than it said I was going to) Still no symptoms. 

Lal, Delly, Bethany and Freebird.... did any of you get implantation pains?

XxX


----------



## lovealittle1

Keepsmiling &#8211; I wish I could offer some advice on opk&#8217;s but I used the smiley face ones &#8211; I think they are different from the strips &#8211; but perhaps you missed your surge? Are you charting?

Newmarket &#8211; so sorry that :witch: got you :hug: I found the temp charting a lot of fun and also very informative &#8211; hope you do too!! 

Lucie &#8211; I really hope that clomid brings you your bfp!!

I started a journal if anyone is interested the link is below. I&#8217;d don&#8217;t want to talk too much about my beanie here but rather be here to support everyone! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

keepsmiling said:


> wen i do em i try n hold wee, i seem to get better lines with 6oclock wee rather than 1 oclock wee, so maybe wait til bout 6 or 7 to test tnite, i read my tests at 5 mins, cos the test says that to be a def neg u shud wait til 10 mins lol, the faint lines r stil there even from 2 days ago,
> 
> i didnt no metformin can make u ovulate, i was on it for 2 months but it made me relllly ill
> do u think ill get clomid?? fs sed he will tlk to me bout it on tuesday,, il be gutted if i dntXXX

Well for me the metformin makes me ovulate every single month. In the beginning I use to get sick but now since my system is used to it, I have no issues. Sometimes it makes me poop a lot but besides that nothing else. I usually take it with clomid but even when I dont and just use metformin I still ovulate. Now funny thing is that if I take clomid and no metformin I dont ovulate, I know its crazy:dohh:.

Also have you ever tried the OPKs by Clear Blue easy that have the smiley faces? I use those because I hate guessing with those line tests. I never know when I O with those:shrug:.

Good luck!


----------



## lovealittle1

Lorts said:


> I have used a variety of OPKs in the past and some of them say that you should hold ya pee for at least 4 hours and not to use the 1st pee of the day. :dohh:...hhmmmm easier said than done!!
> 
> 6 days until testing for me. (ticker is out as I ov earlier than it said I was going to) Still no symptoms.
> 
> Lal, Delly, Bethany and Freebird.... did any of you get implantation pains?
> 
> XxX

Not that I noticed - but I was not symptom spotting - Are you feeling something??


----------



## Lorts

No!!!! Thats the problem!!! By best friend had really bad 'period' like pains a week before she got her BFP. I was just wondering how common it was! I can't remember if i had them with my daughter.

I have the Dr tomorrow. I hope he will have some answers for me. I hope he does bloods to test my progesterone levels!


----------



## Lorts

LAL - im clicking on ur pregnancy journal and the page can't be found????


----------



## lovealittle1

I think I would remember feeling period like pains for sure and I don't! I don't think that many people actually get implantation cramps. Hope the doctors appt goes good tomorrow


----------



## lovealittle1

Lorts said:


> LAL - im clicking on ur pregnancy journal and the page can't be found????

I've tried many times to do this - I don't know what is wrong - sorry. I will keep trying


----------



## lovealittle1

okay think my journal is officially working now


----------



## Newmarket

Hi everyone..!

So, its the first day of temperature charting (I think its going to be a long month..!) - I'm just a bit confused - when my temperature increases (peaks) does this mean that I've ovulated? 

I've also got a OPK so I'll use that in conjunction with the temperature charting. I used a clear blue digital last month but didnt get a smiley face...! :shrug:

.....very, very confusing stuff! xx


----------



## Lorts

Newmarket said:


> Hi everyone..!
> 
> So, its the first day of temperature charting (I think its going to be a long month..!) - I'm just a bit confused - when my temperature increases (peaks) does this mean that I've ovulated?
> 
> I've also got a OPK so I'll use that in conjunction with the temperature charting. I used a clear blue digital last month but didnt get a smiley face...! :shrug:
> 
> .....very, very confusing stuff! xx

 No O:) hhhmmmm... thats weird! Have you used OPKS before? When did you Ov then?


----------



## Newmarket

well, I'm not sure. I used the digital one but I also had a a couple of superdrug ones which I used when I thought I'd be near to ovulation. I got a positive on the superdrug one but nothing on the digital one :nope:


----------



## lovealittle1

newmarket - Have you checked out fertility friend yet? I think you will find all answers to charting on there. My chart is at the bottom here if you want to check it out. Is today the first day of your :witch:? Good Luck.


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!!!

How is everyone???

Congrats FB :)

Lolley-I hope soy works!!!!

Lorts-hoping that the docs will shed some light on the situation :)

Newmarket-If you joing fertility friend it'll show you how to chart and it'll explain it as you go along :) I only temped the month I got my :bfp: but it is useful :)

Everything is good here other than I'm completely EXHAUSTED :( Also not going to see a midwife of anyone for that matter till 25th and 28th May....which will make me 11 weeks?!?!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Newmarket

Lovealittle1 - this is CD2 today (I missed charting CD1). I've been on Fetility Friend but I thought you had to pay for it? I'll have a look at your chart!
Starcrossed - is your chart online too??


----------



## starcrossed

You dont pay for the first month and my chart is on there up till I went on hol where I got my :bfp: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c4ede

Thats my chart :)

Hope it helps!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

Lorts - my af cramps would usually start 8dpo, and they did exactly that the cycle I got my BFP. I had af cramps right on schedule and they didn't let up for a few weeks. So they were definitly not different to af cramps and they came at the same time as usual

Betheney


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hello ladies

long time no speak. sorry ive not been around for a while. me and hubby are now on the casual approach to TTC so nothing to report. OV day is today but havent felt well enough for BDing. oh well, heres to next month.

LAL - huge congratulations on your BFP

hope everyone is well

xxxx


----------



## lolley

newmarket - the link to my chart is in my siggy if you want a look like Delly said the 1st month is free, and then you only pay if you want the vip version and there is no need to have that if you dont want to.

the basics to remember are make sure you themometer is a 4 digit one as in 00.00 otherwise it wont work acurately and you temp after 3 hours sleep try and do it the same time each day but it is more important that it is after 3 hours sleep.
as for your ov your temp will go up on o day but fertility friend will need 3 days of temp rises to confirm it has happened, it is worth a go if you get nothing else from it at least it puts your mind at rest so you know you are oving :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Newmarket said:


> Lovealittle1 - this is CD2 today (I missed charting CD1). I've been on Fetility Friend but I thought you had to pay for it? I'll have a look at your chart!
> Starcrossed - is your chart online too??

When you pay you just get all the fancy features. I did the free one at first too but then went on to just pay. I like the fancy stuff:haha: Im hoping the second month is a charm:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> newmarket - the link to my chart is in my siggy if you want a look like Delly said the 1st month is free, and then you only pay if you want the vip version and there is no need to have that if you dont want to.
> 
> the basics to remember are make sure you themometer is a 4 digit one as in 00.00 otherwise it wont work acurately and you temp after 3 hours sleep try and do it the same time each day but it is more important that it is after 3 hours sleep.
> as for your ov your temp will go up on o day but fertility friend will need 3 days of temp rises to confirm it has happened, it is worth a go if you get nothing else from it at least it puts your mind at rest so you know you are oving :)

I temp with a 3 digit one, so is it wrong?:shrug:


----------



## lovealittle1

I use a 3 digit thermometer and it is an actual bbt thermometer.


----------



## Betheney

I also read the 3 digit ones aren't accurate enough. I have a 4 digit and mine Is a proper "ovulation bbt thermometer" I bought it from the chemist


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well I think I will stick with my 3 digit one for a lil bit and if I see its a problem Ill throw it out.


----------



## lovealittle1

I think the 3 digits would only be a problem if you were not seeing much fluctuations. If you peek at my chart you can see the fluctuations pretty well.


----------



## Seriouswomn

Hello, my name is Lia and I would like to join this group
my husband and I was married 15th of Oct. 2009 and we are ttc.


----------



## lolley

yeah the 3 digit ones are just not acurate like LAL said her chart is good but some dont see a fluctuation at all, FF recommend 4 digit ones, if i had a 3 digit one my chart would be rubish got mine of ebay for a couple of pound from baby mad

:hi: lia


----------



## starcrossed

I got a 4 digit one from baby mad too on lolleys reommendation and ity worked for me :)
:dust:


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome Lia

How is everyone doing? Any news to share?


----------



## lolley

no news here!

Lorts - how did the docs go?


----------



## Newmarket

hi everyone :winkwink:

Hi Lia :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

I bought a temping kit which came from boots - its a 4 digit one. Wonder how I'll get on..! 

xxx


----------



## Lorts

Evening ladies! I have just got in from work.

My Drs appt went OK today. I am going to have bloods done next month on day 19 to check my hormones etc. If they come back OK then I am going to have an internal scan to check everything is in full working order. If that is OK then he mentioned something about being able to put dye in my tubes to make sure they are not blocked :wacko: He said that women don't normally get preg in under 9 months andit is not unusal to not conceive in 12. He was very positive and said he was going to get me in the antenatal clinic.... bless him! Along with all that I will make sure DH gets up close and personal with a testing pot because we need to get him checked after the motorbike accident some years ago and to make sure the comment of him only having a 50/50 chance of producing a baby is incorrect. 

Anyway.... fx'd I don't need any of the above because I will find out I am preggers next week! :blush:

Hi Lia... Its good to have you along for the ride..... :howdy:


----------



## starcrossed

I'll have my fingers crossed Lorts-It all looks positive tho :)


Welcome Lia :)

lots of :dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome to the new ladies!

Day 2 of clomid here. I've had bad headaches all week. My sinuses are acting up and I've given up caffeine. So between the clomid, sinus issues, and caffeine withdrawal, I have no idea where the headaches are coming from. I'm avoiding antihistamines because I read that they tend to dry up your cm. Since I don't seem to see a lot of cm, I've also started taking EPO, as I have heard really good things about it. 

I really hope this works ladies. LaL, Delly, and Betheney, please send some baby dust this way!!!! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Betheney

Lucie i'm sending as much as possible, i never had alot of CM either, i had lots of creamy CM before and after ov but not really any EWCM around ov. I used to drink grapefruit juice in the morning and craberry juice at lunch and then wheatgrass with dinner as they'll all suppose to help with CM as well as drink lots of water throughout the day, i also took 3000mg (or whatever the measurement is) of EPO a day...... and it all had no help for me..... none of it really gave me any extra..... but from what i hear it works wonders on everyone else. SO GOOD LUCK!!!

Love Betheney


----------



## Freebird

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Day 2 of clomid here. I've had bad headaches all week. My sinuses are acting up and I've given up caffeine. So between the clomid, sinus issues, and caffeine withdrawal, I have no idea where the headaches are coming from. I'm avoiding antihistamines because I read that they tend to dry up your cm. Since I don't seem to see a lot of cm, I've also started taking EPO, as I have heard really good things about it.
> 
> I really hope this works ladies. LaL, Delly, and Betheney, please send some baby dust this way!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Have you tried taking Guafinesin? It just so happend that around the time I was ovulating, I also had a bad cold, and was taking Mucinex (Guafinessin) all the time. I also took Clomid, but the Mucinex really helped - obviously. May be worth a try - good luck!


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for the tip FreeBird. I was planning on taking some, just wasn't sure when I was going to start. When did you take the Guafinesin when you were on clomid? I was planning on taking it closer to my expected ovulation date, but will start sooner if it will help!

Sorry I left you off the list of our Thread's graduates!

Again, thanks for the tip!


----------



## lovealittle1

Lorts  sounds like the docs are taking good care! :thumbup:

Lucie  headache feeling any better today? :hugs:

Newmarket  exciting about your temping kit! Are you going to use fertility friend so we can stalk your chart?

As requested I am sending you all lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Newmarket

Hello everyone! Hope your all well.

Lovealittle1 - I've got a paper chart at home which I got with my thermometer so will use that this month and see how I get on. I've already messed it up - didnt recall the first day and then forgot to take temp in bed this morning before I got up! I'd had a shower, 2 cups of coffee and blow dried my hair before I realised I hadnt done my temp!:dohh: I'm such a dork!

My best friend got got her BFP after 2 years of TTC. I'm so stoked for her - she is absolutely estatic. What a wonderful way to start the weekend. 

Just got to get mine now.... xx


----------



## lovealittle1

once you start temping for a bit it becomes routine so don't worry you will get used to it and if you are like me you will look forward to it each morning!

Congrats to your friend how very exciting!! If you get your bfp this month your little ones will be very close in age


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> once you start temping for a bit it becomes routine so don't worry you will get used to it and if you are like me you will look forward to it each morning!
> 
> Congrats to your friend how very exciting!! If you get your bfp this month your little ones will be very close in age

I too, am addicted to temping:haha:

My dh takes my temp every morning and I look forward to connecting the dots on my chart:happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

hello newmarket, i got the boots one but hardly ever use it cos i do nites so my temps get messed up!!!
im from norfolk, n ur from suffolk not to far away xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies

nothing to report from me. Missed Ov due to being ill so on to next month for me.

lots of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Betheney

Lolley??? How are you going? I see your about cd10. I am praying soy-iso works for you as I in some way feel responsible for hyping it up to everyone and would feel terrible if it didn't help you like it helped me. I had ovary pain at cd10. Do you have anything like that?

Love betheney


----------



## keepsmiling

i dnt think im goin to ov this month, un;less its goin 2 be a late 1, how r u all today xx


----------



## starcrossed

KS don't panic yet about not ovving I was 4 days late the cycle I got my :bfp: just BD like mad the next few days and 3 days after :) it worked for us xxx 
Hope everyone else is fine :) not much going on here other than eating my body weight in tinned spaghetti and sausages lol I have first MW appt Thurs and first Consultant appt on 17th. Funny after they got my notes I was move 2 wks forward everywhere!!!
Anyway will all be your turns soon!!! Lots of :dust: Delly xxx


----------



## Newmarket

Hi everyone, 

CD6 today and the month couldnt go quick enough! Full 5 day week as well this week! Yuk!

keepsmiling - yes I live in Newmarket. Orginally a London girl though. 

Is everone ok?! xx


----------



## keepsmiling

haha that makes sence, i go there to the races vry year with my hubby cos hes the manager of a betting shop and loves it all
im thinkin bout doin an opk now, holding my wee in, last wee was at half1, or should i try n wait bit longer xx


----------



## lolley

Hi All :)

Betheney - dont worry if it doesnt work its just worth a try, not feeling anything yet but i usually get quite bad o pain anyway the day before and day of o, anything in the next 10 days i will be happy with i hate 40+day cycles i feel like i dont have as much chance as everyone else cuase therir onto thier next cycle and im still on mine! so anything up to cd22 will be good :)
how you doing? i cant believe your 12 weeks my god how quick has that gone!

Keepsmiling - dont worry about ov yet like Delly said might just be late, we dont have perfect cycles all the time just keep the :sex: going :flower:

Delly - tinned spag and saus oh dear lol it could be worse i suppose :)

newmarket - hows the temping going?


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies, i did an opk expecting nothing but maybe a very faint silly 2nd line, and i got a very close to pos, that was at 2 tis afternoin, did another one at 7 and was bit lighter and did a cb digi and no smiley so i hope its goin 2 happen in the next few days xx


----------



## Lorts

Hi girls,

Keepsmiling - a faint line is better than no line! Different OPKs are different sensitivity so your digi may be less sensitive. You will O in the next few days! 

Is the day of Ovulation day 1DPO or is the day after O 1dpo?? Im only asking cos I am either due on tomorrow or wed depending on the answer!! LOL! I am really not expecting a BFP this month, but at least I will know for next month! x


----------



## keepsmiling

i just checked n my ic is 20ml wher as boots is 50ml, hope i will ov xxx


----------



## lolley

Lorts - its the day after hence dpo = day past ovulation, so sending lots of :dust: for wednesday for you :)

Keepsmiling - FX for O soon :flower:


----------



## Lorts

Thank you! I will remember that for next time. Gettin niggly pains this evening so I know af is gettin ready to show her face!! 

I got my smear results today - normal! Phew!


----------



## keepsmiling

good news bout the smear,
i just did another ic opk and was def pos,, woohoo
i did the boots one too and that was neg, so im goin by the ic and assuming i wil get a pos tomo on boots too and the ic is more sensitive xxx


----------



## Lorts

Yey! That's brill! Enjoy ur evening!! Lol!


----------



## lolley

wooo keepsmiling get :sex: have fun :winkwink:


----------



## starcrossed

KS-I don't wish to say I told you so but I told you so ;)

Lorts-So pleased smear came back clear :)

Lolley-How are you doing???

Nothing much going on here, been a bit green around the gills today and SOOOO tired!!

I told my work as I have a crop of appts to go to....and they suprised me and were really good about it :)


Hope everyone is well!!

Lots of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

Lorts - glad to hear all is well with the smear

keepsmiling - happy :sex: hope you catch the egg!

Delly - I am so tired too - yesterday I has an afternoon nap and then a few hours later I fell asleep on teh couch at 7:30 DH woke me at 10 - wnet up to bed and slept the whole night through!!

xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA-this last week has been rough. I had awful headaches from Monday till Saturday. They were a combination of caffeine deprivation, sinus, and clomid induced. I also experienced hot flashes and night sweats from the clomid. Took my last pill last night and will start OPKs around Wed. or Thurs. I really hope I get a + opk, if I don't I'll have to go in and have an appointment with the Dr. (previously I've just seen the nurse practitioner)

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## keepsmiling

iv had an aweful day so far,,
went to c fs and he told me that cos my bmi is over 30 i cnt have any help!!!
he sed if i can get my bmi down to 29 i can have clomid,,
hubbys sa was prefect tooo xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

keepsmiling said:


> iv had an aweful day so far,,
> went to c fs and he told me that cos my bmi is over 30 i cnt have any help!!!
> he sed if i can get my bmi down to 29 i can have clomid,,
> hubbys sa was prefect tooo xx

Im surprised that they will not give you clomid with a BMI over 30. My Bmi has to be a 32 and I have had clomid on and off for 2 years. What was their reasoning?? I hate that so many DRs try to discriminate based on weight.:growlmad: Women have babies every day being a tad bit overweight. I am one for example; I had my daughter 10 yrs ago and I was only 5-10lbs lighter than what I am now.

I am praying for you because I know how difficult TTC is and trying to lose weight.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lorts

OK, its official..... I HATE THE 2WW!!!! :growlmad:

I asked about the dpo because I have stupidly been counting day 1 as the day of O... the same as day 1 of ya cycle is day 1.... :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: How stupid do I feel!!! :dohh:

Having said that... AF has always appeared on, what I now know to be, 13dpo. 

Today is 13dpo and NOTHING. No pains.... no brown CM, no nothing. I had slight backache (which is where I experience AF pains) on 9DPO and a small amount of pain last night in my lower tummy which didn't amount to anything. 

Considering the above, I am not optimistic... if nothing happens tomorrow I will test Thurs! My brain/body is playing tricks on me. I am constantly feeling 'wet' down below but i'm dry and I think I have backache one min and then not the next :growlmad: :shrug: :growlmad: aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Keepsmiling - I am gutted for you. :hugs: Where do you live? 

Lucie - Sorry to hear you have been poorly. I had -caffine headaches. They are not nice so I feel for you. I now have caffine free tea and I prefer it to regular tea. I hope you are over the worst of everything and the only way is up from here! :hugs:

Delly and LAL - :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: It gets better I promise... although you have a little way to go! Enjoy the rest! :sleep:


----------



## keepsmiling

i live in norfolk. i was soo gutted, but hey at least if i lose the weight hopefuly there is more chance of it workin
and i got this today,,,


----------



## mrskcbrown

keepsmiling said:


> i live in norfolk. i was soo gutted, but hey at least if i lose the weight hopefuly there is more chance of it workin
> and i got this today,,,
> 
> View attachment 81830

Awesome:yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance:


----------



## keepsmiling

now im worried that im not acully ovulting, cos apparently that happens alot, u get a pos opk but dnt acully ovulate? hmm xx


----------



## Betheney

Keep smiling it's rare but that can happen your body gears up for ov but doesn't release an actual egg. Although I could be wrong but I think you don't get a temp rise or a 14 ish LP length because there is nothing breaking down to bring on AF


----------



## lolley

Delly - im ok thanks kust waiting :coffee: i hate this part cause i know i can ov anytime from a few days from now to another 20 days from now getting a faint line on the opk now so keeping my fingers crossed the soy-iso has worked :)

Keepsmiling- soor about the docs they can be real S**** sometimes :growlmad: as for your opk you are right some people do get + on them and dont ov the only sure way to find out is to either have bloods or temp, so keeping my FX that it is really ov time for you sending lots of :dust:

Lucie - :hi: hope you feel better soon and that the chlomid does the trick, the headaches will be worth it then :)

Lorts - OMG i am sending loads and loads of :dust: keep us informed :hugs:

LAL & Delly dont worry about sleeping just get whatever rest you can, ur body is changing so much it needs it :thumbup:

wheres Betheney - how are you hun?


----------



## lolley

you bet me to it :haha: Betheney there you are :)


----------



## Betheney

Keep smiling I just read the previous pages post about your BMI, how ridiculous!! A woman I know was doing IVF and they said the whole time ahe can't do it because she is so big (her BMI would have to be above 40 she's a very big woman) they couldn't find anything wrong with her medically and apparently tried to not do the IVF for as long as possible but in the end she went nuts said nothing is wrong with me, it's my money and they gave in and let her have IVF, she now has a beautiful baby girl. Doctors I like to call dicktors sometimes, so superior and mean!

Anyway why don't you give Soy isoflavones a go? It works for some people (like me) I'm hanging out to see how lolly went this month.

Love love love


----------



## Betheney

Hahaha here I am lolley!!!!

I've been quiet as I've been waiting for my scan to do all the posting! The app is now 3.75hrs away.... YIKES


----------



## lolley

I have just posted a goodluck on your journal but it says for tomorrow i forgot its tomorrow already there lol,
so lots of luck for later come back and tell us all about it and i will wake up to some happy posts :hugs:


----------



## Lorts

keepsmiling said:


> i live in norfolk. i was soo gutted, but hey at least if i lose the weight hopefuly there is more chance of it workin
> and i got this today,,,
> 
> View attachment 81830

The +opk is brillent!! You are ovulating!! Yey!!

No change with me today. My mind has been playing tricks on me and I keep thinking I have back ache (the sign AF is on her way) every now and then but I don't!! 

Tomorrow is testing day but today has only just started and there is a long way to go and anything can happen! I am working late shift today so I may not be able to get on the computer tonight and then I am earlies tomorrow so the earliest I will log on is tomorrow evening! 

Hope you all have a lovely day. 

Bethany - I can't wait to see a pic of ya baba, I hope it all went well!! x


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i no docs r shit!! mine is anyway! but i suppose i want to give it the best chance of working, iv lost half a stone in the past few weeks so hopefully thats given me a kick to ovulate cos iv never ever got a pos opk b4,,
im refusing to temp cos i never do it at the same time cos of work patterns so its not alot of use!
i was thinkin of ringin fs and askin how long it takes to get an apppopimnt cos i think i can do it in 2 months, iv got to lose 1stone 2 pounds!!
but i dnt want to be sittin here for months waitin 4 a bloody appoinment
lol xx


----------



## Lorts

keepsmiling said:


> yuh i no docs r shit!! mine is anyway! but i suppose i want to give it the best chance of working, iv lost half a stone in the past few weeks so hopefully thats given me a kick to ovulate cos iv never ever got a pos opk b4,,
> im refusing to temp cos i never do it at the same time cos of work patterns so its not alot of use!
> i was thinkin of ringin fs and askin how long it takes to get an apppopimnt cos i think i can do it in 2 months, iv got to lose 1stone 2 pounds!!
> but i dnt want to be sittin here for months waitin 4 a bloody appoinment
> lol xx

WOW - Thats positive. It only has to be a good thing that you have a +opk!! Maybe you can put 2 fingers up at the Dr and make a baby without his help! :thumbup: FX you can! 1/2 a stone in a few weeks is amazing! Congrats! :hugs:

I think I would call the drs... You don't know unless you ask.


----------



## keepsmiling

i just rang fs and he said it will take 2-3 weeks to get an appoiment thru so he said that when iv lost the stone to call him and he will book me in for 2-3 weeks time t give me time to lose the extra couple of lbs!
i really want to prove him rong tho and lose the weight!! on my own
he suggested crash dieting and pills, but imdoing it the good way
weight watches and eating healthy, iv also been on 2 runs this week already!
im goin to do it!! xx
positive thinking here ladies xx
hubby is bein a diamond, he is relly helping, were taking the dog 4 long walks at night to help. bles him, and hes taking all his naughty sweets to work aso ther is no temptation xx


----------



## Lorts

Excellent. Its good that you actually know now. Its not as long as I thought it was going to be. I really really hope you can do it without the Dr though. I have everything crossed for ya! x


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks lortsi hope u get ur bfp tomorrow!!

:hug:


----------



## Lorts

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I couldn't wait... I had to test.... Look what I got....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!! Digi says 1-2. 

How I'm going to do any work this afternoon I don't know!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Betheney

Jesus Christ lorts congratulations what fantastic news!!!!!

Lolley I see your online so thought I'd post here quick so you know I'm online and not to leave before seeing my scan post (which went very well) so my page will load in about 10mins or so I have a big post to do


----------



## Betheney

Ok lorts had to do a quick post about my 12week scan details are on my journal if you want to take a look. So now you get a proper congratulations

CONGRATULATIOONS!!!

such fantastic news!!! We are finally getting a handfull of BFPs now and for another week I'm still in first tri so we have me, delly, lal and you!!! I'm sure that's enough to start a cross over thread 

good luck to all the girls still here lolley my fingers are crossed for you so tight this month!

Love you all so dearly


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations Lorts! 5 months of TTC and BFP!:happydance::happydance:
You are such a lucky woman.


----------



## keepsmiling

congratulations hun, get a ticker up,,, post a big pic of ur bfp!!!!!
woooohoo sooooo happy 4 u xxx


----------



## lolley

OH MY GOD AGAIN !!!!
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

YEAH we want a piccy :)


----------



## lolley

Thanks Betheney :)
i did have some niggles yesterday and my opk is getting darker so FX.

yes do the cross over team then i can stalk you all lol x


----------



## starcrossed

CONGRATULATIONS LORTS!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! 

SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!!!

:happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo:​


----------



## lovealittle1

congratulations lorts!!! 

:happydance:[:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Newmarket

Congratulations Lort ! xx:thumbup:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lorts said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> I couldn't wait... I had to test.... Look what I got....:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!! Digi says 1-2.
> 
> How I'm going to do any work this afternoon I don't know!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

huge congratulations xxxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Lorts!!!!!!!!!!!

How exciting!! 

Waiting to O here. I don't know what is worse, the TWW or waiting to O!


----------



## Betheney

Heyo Ladies there is now a crossover thread in first tri threads, i'll make one for second tri if we end up using the first tri one that much. There wasn't really a team section in the pregnancy section unless i put it under buddies so i just thought i'd put it under the first tri threads.

Team-Newlyweds-Crossover-Thread-First-Trimester

we have 5 BFPs now hooray

My fingers are crossed for everyone who is yet to receive their BFP.

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Lorts!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How exciting!!
> 
> Waiting to O here. I don't know what is worse, the TWW or waiting to O!

I think waiting to O has to be the worse. Im always thinking and hoping I dont miss it, even though I do everything short of being God himself:haha:!


----------



## lolley

Lucie, im also waiting to O and definately think the 2ww before O is hardest!
[-o&lt; let it happen soon


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh i think waitil to o is the wost, cos after o u no uv done all u can and can usully just get on with doin wotever,,
iv been lucky this month, iv been off for a week around o time so hopefully got enuff sessions in, hoe many time bd and after ov do u bd??
xx


----------



## Betheney

Lolley I'm finding myself obsessed with stalking your ff chart, I was very happy to see C cm has now gone to W cm hahaha Hooray!!! Thanks for dropping into the crossover thread. I hated waiting for o because I never knew when it could be!!

love love love


----------



## keepsmiling

what do u ladies call 1dpo, i got a pos ov on tuesday so is today 1 dpo or 2, some ppl have been sayin 1 whicle others have been sayin 2??
xx


----------



## Lorts

I asked this question a couple of pages back ..... U will b 2dpo now. X


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh gr8, only 12 more days til testing yaya!!!!!
just a quick q,,,
iv got soo many bllody ic opks. could i use them to c if i was preg or wud it not show up on those, id obviousy get a proper hpt too lol just thought it wud be cheaper lol xx


----------



## lolley

he he Betheney, im not reading too much into the cm yet as this happened last mont and i still had to wait another 2 weeks to 0, although my opk is a bit darker than yesterday so still hoping :)

keepsmiling - yes 2dpo, and opk as hpt some do use them but there not reliable the only way they are positive is if the test line is darker than the control line, if you have loads then maybe try one close to when af is due see how u go but i wouldnt do lots of them.


----------



## keepsmiling

i just thought cud save me sum pennys lol
thanks 2 all u lot on here im not officially a POAS ADDICT
haha my name is kelly and i am a poas addict lol xx


----------



## Lorts

Hi Kelly - you are with other addicts so you are in good company!!!!!!

I used Wilkinson OPKS. 5 in a pack for £2.58.... I only used those for the past 3 months because, like you, I wanted to save some money and the brand ones are sooooooooooo expensive and over priced. I haven't had a problem with the Wilkinson ones. 

Lolley, Every month my CM changed from thick and creamy to an egg white consistancy but never at O time. Mine seemed to dry up around O time. :shrug: I spose we are all different! FX'd you O soon. Its brill your OPKS are getting stronger! - Any day now!! :thumbup:

Everyone - Thank you all for your kind words over the past few days about my :bfp:. I still can't believe it. DH and I only BD the day of and the day after my +opk. We used the smallest amount of pre-seed and I didn't get up after BD. I will be uploading some pictures this evening but I am the biggest technophobe so I have to wait until DH gets home this evening!! 
I have booked a Drs appt for a week Fri. 
:dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

thts y weve been bding at night cos then i fall asleep so the little swimmers stay put allll night long!!! lol i no ppl say its best in the morn, but i like night time lol
lorts r thy the ones like ic??

change ur ticker lorts, it says ur on cd1??? xxx


----------



## Lorts

corrrr - how I struggled to change the ticker!!! Im useless!!

Yeah, Wilkinson ones are the ones ya dip in ya pee... kinda like a small/thin piece of card with a coloured end....


----------



## lolley

yay Lorts has her baby ticker wooo :happydance:

keepsmiling - i buy the cheapies from ebay and 1 pack of clear blue digis, i use the cheapies then when they give me a positive i double check with the digi, that way the 1 pack of digis last about 3 months :)

now whos a poas addict!!! and im also Kelly lol :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

lorts beautiful ticker,,, looks gr8
iv never got a positive so 1 pack wud last me years, i normally wait til im relllly late, as i somthinmes amm,, and i just buy the cheapies, my loacal pound shop dus 3 for 1 pound!!!
hopefuly now i no i ovuated i shud be gettin af in 2 weeks or soo,,,, i hope
omg,, my right side is killling me, and i mean killing, feels like af, but obviously not cos its too early, and tmi but we just dtd and it hurt like helll!!!
argg xx


----------



## lolley

sorry if it sounded wrong i meant cheapie and digi ov sticks :dohh:


----------



## Lorts

As promised ladies!! The FRER and digi were done yesturday morning about 1130hrs... it was about my 3rd/4th wee of the day!!

The cheap ones were done this morning! I have had them in the cupboard for a few months so I thought I would do a couple.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00082-20100512-1200.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG00094-20100513-0711.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keepsmiling

there gr8 lines, how many dpo are thy?
xx


----------



## caz & bob

great lines hunnie congrats x x x x


----------



## Lorts

FRER and DIGI were 14dpo and the cheap ones 15dpo.

XxX


----------



## lolley

gorgeous lines hun :happydance:

nice to see the comparison with the ic's to the frer :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> As promised ladies!! The FRER and digi were done yesturday morning about 1130hrs... it was about my 3rd/4th wee of the day!!
> 
> The cheap ones were done this morning! I have had them in the cupboard for a few months so I thought I would do a couple.

Beautiful tests!:happydance::happydance: I really hope to see some of those in this lifetime:haha:

Congrats again!:happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely tests lorts!! Glad to see that you got your ticker sorted :wohoo: We are very close together with our dates!


----------



## keepsmiling

there gr88 lines, thats one sticky bby u have there!! xx


----------



## lolley

where is everyone???

so im p****d off my opk's have turned negative WTF ????
they have not yet gone positive so have i missed it? my temp was higher today but disguareded it thinking i was over hot and took it late.
All i can do is see what the next 2 days bring and if my temp goes back down looks like the soy-iso have not worked and the same as last month is happening in that my stupid body geared up to ov and didnt manage it and will be another very long cycle!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## starcrossed

Oh No Lolley :'(

That is not good at all!!!!

If you end up with another long cycle it may be worth going to see your doc and get some proper clomid to get the ball rolling!


I'll keep my fingers crossed you're body is just playing silly buggers!!!

Howz everyone else doing???


:dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley-I've got my fingers crossed for ya. Hopefully your body will figure out what it's going to do. 

Still waiting to O here. Hopefully sometime this week. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## lolley

My temp is back down again today so i didnt miss ov its not happened yet, i wish it would bloody hurry up i cant stand another 49 day cycle!!!

Thanks Delly and Lucie
so how long do you have to be ttc before doc will give you clomid??? and will it make a difference that i already have children do you think?


----------



## Betheney

Oh lolley I'm super bummed :-( do you think you might try a bigger dose of soy-iso next month or give it the flick? I hear 100mg is a pretty small dose. I'm sorry this may turn out to be another long cycle, oh the pains of TTC. I don't know much of clomid, I hear of women who go through such a fight to get it, referral after referral then a whole bunch of tests first, then I hear of women just getting it easily.

Betheney


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley, I've been TTC since August. I went to the Dr. in Oct or Nov, and was referred to an OBGYN. I saw a nurse practitioner there and she wanted me to try using OPKs for a cycle, then she had me come in for blood work to confirm O. When my numbers said I didn't O, she prescribed clomid. So it didn't take too long before I was given it. I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## lolley

Betheney - no not giving up on it yet will up the dose to 120 and see how it goes :) im still hoping it will have done something this month i have had more cm than usual and i have had niggly pains from about cd 12 but the have stopped now so FX its happening just a little slower :(

Lucie - thanks i dont think they would give itme as i am ovulating, just my cycles are soooo random since oct i have had 2 ok ones and the rest have been so long!


----------



## keepsmiling

ladies,, iv got a slight concern,, im 5-6dpo and i got sum very light spotting today, only when i wipe tho sorry tmi, iv had cramps for the past couple of days could it vbe af this early??
xx


----------



## Lorts

Hay hun, dont panic.... it could be implantation bleeding. x


----------



## keepsmiling

isnt it a bit early 4 that, its stopped now, and no more cramps, i cudnt blive it,,, im never everr early x


----------



## lolley

ok so now im totally confused :wacko:

-opk and no cramping and then last night before bed i get ewcm??? whats going on :dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Somehow I got unsubscribed from this thread. Im waiting to O as I see a few of you are as well. Im set to O sometime this week so we will see:shrug:. 

@Lolley: Praying for you and hope your cycles shorten some and you O very soon. Dont give up yet:hugs:!

@ Betheney: Love the ultrasound picture. Its beautiful!:happydance:

@keepsmiling: Yes it could be IB bleed. Praying for your May BFP!:happydance:

@ Lucie: I see we are a cycle day apart and both waiting to O. Is your O usually later than earlier?:wacko:

As for me, my 1 yr wedding anniversary is in 2 weeks and 6 days, Im so excited. Taking DH on a surprise trip. All he has to do is pack:thumbup:.

Good luck everyone!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## starcrossed

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Pudding002.jpg

Hey Ladies :)

Just thought I'd check in to say I've had my scan at 9 weeks and everything is fine with Pudding :)

If you squint really hard Pudding almost looks baby shaped, the right is a head and left a leg (((so dinky)))

Pudding is measuring 22mm which is bang on 9 weeks which is spot on with my dates :) Good ole FF :)

Pud also had a lovely fast heartbeat so I think it would be an understatement to say I was relieved!!!

I'm just hoping when I have my 12 week scan it is just as positive :)

We are telling family tho on Friday as MC risk atm is about 1.6%

Hoping it will be all your turns soon showing me strange piccies of blobs ;)

Lots of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Delly - just posted on the other thread about piccy :)


----------



## keepsmiling

thats beautiful pud looke nice n healthy xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Mrs. kc- I think I usually O around day 18 or 19, so hopefully it'll be coming this week. Your trip sounds like fun! I'm trying to talk my dh into a anniversary trip.

Delly-What a beautiful picture! I'm so glad everything went well!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

starcrossed said:


> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Pudding002.jpg
> 
> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> Just thought I'd check in to say I've had my scan at 9 weeks and everything is fine with Pudding :)
> 
> If you squint really hard Pudding almost looks baby shaped, the right is a head and left a leg (((so dinky)))
> 
> Pudding is measuring 22mm which is bang on 9 weeks which is spot on with my dates :) Good ole FF :)
> 
> Pud also had a lovely fast heartbeat so I think it would be an understatement to say I was relieved!!!
> 
> I'm just hoping when I have my 12 week scan it is just as positive :)
> 
> We are telling family tho on Friday as MC risk atm is about 1.6%
> 
> Hoping it will be all your turns soon showing me strange piccies of blobs ;)
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> 
> Delly xxx

Your picture is just awesome as well. Im so excited for you. I really hope I get one of those very soon. Geez, I cant wait!


----------



## keepsmiling

that is a lovey scan picture!! ;ove it
im stil spotting abit no af pains tho which is weird 4 me,, but i think im put this month xx


----------



## lolley

keepsmiling - dont worry about spotting yet, as long as it not full flow, it could be ib like other said and no its not too early, keeping FX for you :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

no def not full flow at all, keeps going red blood but not its just pink, tmi xx


----------



## Lorts

:growlmad: I was unsubscribed from this thread too... how rude!! I thought it was strange that no one had posted on here for a while!! But i'm back!!

Keepsmiling - don't panic too much about the spotting. FX'd this is your month!

When is everyone testing??

:dust: to you all.


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> ok so now im totally confused :wacko:
> 
> -opk and no cramping and then last night before bed i get ewcm??? whats going on :dohh:

Lolley - I got ewcm a few days before my +opk which lasted a couple of days. Strange ah! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> :growlmad: I was unsubscribed from this thread too... how rude!! I thought it was strange that no one had posted on here for a while!! But i'm back!!
> 
> Keepsmiling - don't panic too much about the spotting. FX'd this is your month!
> 
> When is everyone testing??
> 
> :dust: to you all.

Im testing June 6:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lolley

it is strange just think my body has had it lol :dohh:

i will let you know when im testing when i know i have ov'd :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

wonderful pic Delly

Af should be here tomorrow. I know ive not caught this month as was too ill at OV time.

FX for this month, we have a good chance this month as we are both off work at OV and LO should be at my mums so im hoping June is our month

xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

fingers crossed 4 all u lovely ladies this month xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

geez I was unsubscibed from this thread too!! 

keepsmiling - fingers crossed that you are geeting implantation bleed!

lolley - hope your ov happens soon and you catch that eggy!

Lincolngirl - sounds like you will have lots of time to :sex: this cycle.:happydance:

mrskcbrown - hope this is your month hun

lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## keepsmiling

thatks lovealittleone but def not ib as its stil there,, vry light just like brown dc but its stil here,, 4 days on!!!
lol xx


----------



## lolley

god where is everyone, I dont like it now half of you have gone :( not that im not happy you got your bfp's because you know i am over the moon for you all, but its so dull now!!! and were all waiting to ov which i think makes it worse :coffee:


----------



## keepsmiling

im here lolley!! dnt u worry lol
im not waitin 2 ov, im waitin 4 af to show her ugly face!!


----------



## starcrossed

Hi hi

I'm still about!!!

I only havent been in too much a I'm EXHAUSTED LOL!!! :sleep:

How is everyone???

If you dont mind the :bfp:'s popping in then I'll tootle in and out. 

Anyway you'll all be joining us in first tri soon!!!


lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Delly xxx


----------



## Betheney

Where is everyone?? :-( lolley... do you think the most recent temp rise could be your ov???? had a peek at your chart.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm still here! Been sick this week. Went to the dr today and I have a sinus infection. :( I think I o'd this week, based on some o pains I had. Not sure though. Gave up on the opks as I can't seem to hold it for 4 hours. My temps have been crazy this cyclye, but I think that's due to the clomid. I think I'm going in for blood work next week to see if the clomid worked for me. Send some good vibes this way please!!!

Lolley-of course we don't mind you stopping by! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lorts

Im still not receiving updates on this thread... is somone trying to tell me something?!??!

Keepsmiling - I really hope AF stays away. When are you testing?

Lolley - are you using OPK??

I have saved you all a space on 1st tri .... you will be there soon.... I just know it!! 

XxX


----------



## lolley

yay we have posts :happydance:

to all the bfp's please do pop in i dont mind at all, your all still wanted here :)

Betheney - no its not ov, the temp spike wasnt enough and has gone down a bit today, but had a few niggles that last couple of days were just making sure we :sex: every other day untill i get a + then will do more :)

Lorts- yes i use opk's and bloody lots of them lol, there pretty random still this month :(

I have a doctors appointment on monday, just to chat about options, i know he wont do anything yet but just thought if it is in my notes how long we have been trying etc etc, im just going to ask if i can have something to regulate af or ov see what they say.

sending :dust: to keepsmiling and lucie


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im here as well. I have done 7 OPKS with 6 of them being negative. I laid them all together and yesterday seems to be the darkest. I put positive on my chart for OPK but now Im thinking maybe I should delete it? What do you all think? OPKs confuse me, and this time I used the smiley face ones but wouldnt you know the cartridge that you insert the stick in decides it wants to act faulty with my very last stick, ughhhh!:growlmad: So therefore Im guessing here. Every other month I get + on CD19 so thats why I just thought maybe since yesterday was the darkest I should put positive on my chart.

Dont pay any attention to last months chart. It was a fluke. FF says I ovulated on CD15 when I actually ovulated on CD19 and I missed it.:growlmad:

Thanks for listening to me ramble on and on.:thumbup:


----------



## lolley

can you post the pics of your opks so we can have a look, it ok saying yes leave it as positive and then being wrong :(


----------



## keepsmiling

im hoping totestmonday or tuesday so tht will be 13/14dpo
hope af stays away,
im working lots next week so if it is a neg ill be workin too much to worrylol xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> can you post the pics of your opks so we can have a look, it ok saying yes leave it as positive and then being wrong :(

Thanks and I will post them later because I am at work and it wont allow me to upload. :hugs:


----------



## lolley

good luck keep smiling

mkcb - im going to an evening wedding reception but will have a look when i get back :)


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks,, not holding my breath or hoping,, that way i wnt be disapointed lolxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi lovely ladies. I am still here but usually only get on bnb at work or at week-ends so I will try to post here at work without getting interupted.

Lucie - sorry to hear you have been sick hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Lollye - good luuck at docs on Monday

mrskcbrown - looking forward to seeing your opk's. I only used the smiley face ones but I will still have a look and give you my opinion.

keepsmiling - excited for you to :test: Are you feeling anything this month? 

Excited for a long week-end us Canadians get Monday off for Victoria Day. :happydance: Monday will make me 7 weeks already!!

Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I am still here but usually only get on bnb at work or at week-ends so I will try to post here at work without getting interupted.
> 
> Lucie - sorry to hear you have been sick hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Lollye - good luuck at docs on Monday
> 
> mrskcbrown - looking forward to seeing your opk's. I only used the smiley face ones but I will still have a look and give you my opinion.
> 
> keepsmiling - excited for you to :test: Are you feeling anything this month?
> 
> Excited for a long week-end us Canadians get Monday off for Victoria Day. :happydance: Monday will make me 7 weeks already!!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!

Yeah I use the one with the smiley faces as well but the last stick that I had kept giving me an error message. So I just used it without the cartridge, therefore I dont know if it was smiling or not but it was the darkest I had of all 7. I had DH take a look at them as well and he agreed.


----------



## keepsmiling

dunno rellly, never been preg so i duno wot to think
i did feel bit ill earlier buit it was on the bus and i used to be travel sick so dunno
iv been spotting brown for a few days, tmi
and iv been doin opk and been getin a 2nd line not pos tho, looks like thy do wen ur a day or 2 away from ov so dunno
just clutchin at straws relly lol x


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm next testing on June 3rd as AF's due around the 2nd based on last month's cycle, which is all I have really! I'm settling in nicely to my job, which I only started just over a month ago when I got back from honeymoon! I can't believe that I've been married for a month and a half already! It's crazy how fast time flies! I've managed to avoid opks and temping, etc so far, which is good as I tend to get quite stressy! I had some quite exciting news this afternoon: the friend who did our wedding video is taking it to the editing room from Monday, so we should be getting it back very soon!:happydance:

I have a good feeling for this month! It's my last chance to fall pregnant before I turn 22 on June 16th! I'd love to be pregnant on my birthday!:cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry for the blurry pics but tell me if you think my OPKs are + or getting closer to it. Thanks ladies!:hugs:
***I got one darker on cd 19, so i think its a positive. I wasnt able to get pic. DH would think im bonkers if he saw me doing this, LOL***
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrskcbrown

EstelSeren said:


> I'm next testing on June 3rd as AF's due around the 2nd based on last month's cycle, which is all I have really! I'm settling in nicely to my job, which I only started just over a month ago when I got back from honeymoon! I can't believe that I've been married for a month and a half already! It's crazy how fast time flies! I've managed to avoid opks and temping, etc so far, which is good as I tend to get quite stressy! I had some quite exciting news this afternoon: the friend who did our wedding video is taking it to the editing room from Monday, so we should be getting it back very soon!:happydance:
> 
> I have a good feeling for this month! It's my last chance to fall pregnant before I turn 22 on June 16th! I'd love to be pregnant on my birthday!:cloud9:
> 
> Beca :wave:

Awesome. Wow to be 22 again. I hope you get that BFP for your bday!:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Lorts said:


> Im still not receiving updates on this thread... is somone trying to tell me something?!??!
> 
> Keepsmiling - I really hope AF stays away. When are you testing?
> 
> Lolley - are you using OPK??
> 
> I have saved you all a space on 1st tri .... you will be there soon.... I just know it!!
> 
> XxX

i too am not receiving updates on this thread..... maybe the admins took us off because we have BFPs, but i did continually ask if anyone minds us being here........


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney, we don't mind! :)


----------



## lolley

no we dont mind :)!!!!!

MRSKCB - your cd18 pic is almost but not positive yet keep testing :)


----------



## keepsmiling

we dnt mind at all bethany xx


----------



## lolley

bloody hell lucie, looks like the clomid did the trick :thumbup:
that is one fab temp rise:happydance:

sending :dust:


----------



## Lorts

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

I am still unsubscribed from this thread! Gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! :growlmad: You girls are like my second family! I can't unsubscribe from this thread - not until we are all on 1st tri!!!!!!!!

Mrskcbrown - I agree with lolley - No + yet but you are not far off! Keep BDing!

Keepsmiling - I'm soo excited for you! When are you going to :test: :test: ??


----------



## keepsmiling

i was going to test on monday but think af is on her way, spotting is now pink rather thn brown, n getin a bit of pulling now, think im out, and opks have got very neg,,wish id never strted them!!xx


----------



## Lorts

You're not out until she shows hunni! x


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh jus a waitin game xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. CD 19 was dark so I think I O'd that day or yesterday/today. I bd'd cycle day 19 and today is cd 21, hopefully we got enough in. Ill try for one more tonite. This is all so stressful for me. Also my temp has been rising since CD19 so Im sure that was the big O day.


----------



## Betheney

Lorts - I PM'd the admin and i don't think they unsubscribed us but hopefully we'll get it sorted soon.

Lucie - That is one very big temp rise! and oh look at all the BD you do!!!! i think if we hadn't gotten the BFP the month we did i would have lost any chance as hubby was SO SICK of BDing all the time and we only ever did it for say 5 nights in a row.

Lolley - I feel so bummed everytime i see you havent ov'd. So do you think that your body did gear up for ov not release the eggy then will try again later? i haven't read much on that situation is that possible?

Betheney


----------



## lolley

hey ladies :)

I have been on the homemade :wine: so forgive me if i dont answer everyone lol, i dont drink often and even less since ttc.

I am not having updates to this group either so something is not right.

mrskcb - sending :dust:

Betheney- yes i think thats exactly what my stupid body did and is what it did last month, my opk's are now getting darker again so hope it happens soon and doesnt do the same again :( were still bding every other night just incase :) im going to mention it all at the docs on mon.


----------



## keepsmiling

the :witch: got me tday, but ona good note, its the 2nd month ina row iv had a cycle of 5 weeks, normally very 7-8 weeks so maybe the weight loss it helping
xxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: but congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Not sure if anyone else has tried this but if you go to the top of this page and click on thread tools and then subscibe to this thread. I did this a few days back and now I am getting the updates again.

xx


----------



## lolley

keepsmiling said:


> the :witch: got me tday, but ona good note, its the 2nd month ina row iv had a cycle of 5 weeks, normally very 7-8 weeks so maybe the weight loss it helping
> xxxx

:hugs: sorry hun, but great news on the shorter cycle :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

keepsmiling said:


> the :witch: got me tday, but ona good note, its the 2nd month ina row iv had a cycle of 5 weeks, normally very 7-8 weeks so maybe the weight loss it helping
> xxxx

Sorry about AF, hopefully next month is your month!:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks ladies, im fine not to upset at all, no tears no nothing lol
yay 4 my shorted cycle, cudnt belive it xx
the only way is up lol xx
:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies:howdy:

Does anyone know how long it takes FF to give cross hairs? I can see that I probably O'd CD 19 but no lines yet?:shrug:


----------



## lolley

Hiya, 
it is usually 3 days of raised temps then the 4th day you get your ch, i have just been looking at your chart, do you think you have def ov'd? i dont mean to be negative sorry but i would rather people give their honest opinion, there is no rise compaired to your pre ov temps especially with todays going down, i would ask someone in the charting newbies to take a look, if it was my chart i would take it that i have not ov'd yet. Do you get O pain or anything?
I may be completeley wrong :dohh:


----------



## keepsmiling

i hate this part of my cycle. just want ov to be here and get bding, i think ill take a few days off work this month so we can get plenty of bding in, cos working nites is hard when ttc lol
xxx


----------



## lolley

i know how you feel im on day 26 and still no ov :growlmad:

im off to the docs in an hour so see what he says :)
now do i take my charts on the off chance he is interested?


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh def take em, let us no wot he says, have u been gettin any lines on opks?
xx


----------



## lolley

yeah had nearly + ones from day 12ish then they disappeared now there almost +again so hope it will happen in the next couple of days and doesnt stop again :(


----------



## keepsmiling

come on lolleys overies,,, u can do it
haha hope u get ur pos sooon hun xx


----------



## lolley

that made me giggle thank u :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

well if it made u giggle its a good think, w eneed to keep each otheres spirits upxxx
:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> Hiya,
> it is usually 3 days of raised temps then the 4th day you get your ch, i have just been looking at your chart, do you think you have def ov'd? i dont mean to be negative sorry but i would rather people give their honest opinion, there is no rise compaired to your pre ov temps especially with todays going down, i would ask someone in the charting newbies to take a look, if it was my chart i would take it that i have not ov'd yet. Do you get O pain or anything?
> I may be completeley wrong :dohh:

Well I got O pain on saturday and sore boobs which I always get around O. My temp probably was down today and the reason why I discarded it is because I was up really late this morning until 2am and I get up at 5am for work. Thats not even 4 hours of sleep. I usually go to bed at 9pm and get up at 5:25am for testing. Since sept 09 I have been Oing around cd 19 or cd 20, but maybe you are right.:shrug: I dont see me Oing no later than cd22 with a 34 day cycle, that just doesnt make logical sense to me. Thanks for your input.


----------



## lolley

it was just an idea hun, if you got your usual pains i would say you did so hopefully you will get your ch in the next couple of days,
sending lots of :dust: as always :)


----------



## lolley

well just got back from the docs he was very nice and didnt laugh at us :)
he listened and told me i could go back in sept if i didnt have any luck by then which he will then refer to a FS, although he did make notes so it is all recorded. He is though sending DH for a SA which we think is fab one less thing to worry about so i have to call tomorrow to arrange an appointment, going to see if i can get it for next week as i need it all this week :winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> it was just an idea hun, if you got your usual pains i would say you did so hopefully you will get your ch in the next couple of days,
> sending lots of :dust: as always :)

I didnt mean to sound offensive, I just meant that to me it doesnt seem logical but with the way my body is, it can be anything. I appreciate your input. I think you are a wealth of knowledge when it comes to charts and therefore I asked for assistance. I appreciate your honesty! My apologies if it was taken the wrong way:hugs:.

Im glad your DR appt went great!


----------



## lolley

i didnt take it offensively, sorry if it came across that way :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

Im still here. Sorry im not here much. We are now on the casual approach to nothing usually to tell. Af has just finished but hubby now on nights :( 

Just hurry up for the weekend (not this, next) when its ov time

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lolley

:yipee::yipee: positive opk :yipee::yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> :yipee::yipee: positive opk :yipee::yipee:

How awesome!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lolley

well better late the never :)
just to wait for the temp rise now.


----------



## lovealittle1

yay lolley :happydance: hope you catch the eggy!!


----------



## keepsmiling

yay lolley. get that eggy!!!! x


----------



## Lorts

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yey Lolley!! - Have a lovely evening with DH! I only BD'D the day of and the day after my +OPK! FX'D you have the same success!!


----------



## keepsmiling

is it posible to bd too much, las month we bd, 2 days be on the day of pos opk and 3 days after??
lol xx


----------



## Lorts

keepsmiling said:


> is it posible to bd too much, las month we bd, 2 days be on the day of pos opk and 3 days after??
> lol xx


My best friend who is 2 wks preg ahead of me, BD'D the day before +OPK and the day after +OPK. 

I BD the day of +OPK and the day after. 

I don't know if there is such a thing as 'too much' BD? :shrug: Annoying people used to say to me "Relax and it will happen". I still think people like that are annoying but maybe they have a point? :shrug: Every other month we BD like crazy... something like 8 days in a row maybe more.... :shrug:


----------



## keepsmiling

i think this mont well try n bd on bay b4 day of and day after ov, see if that hlps, and try monring bd instead of night, even tho i do prefer bd at nite cos i then dnt get up 4 a wee and let the little guys fall out lol xx


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> :yipee::yipee: positive opk :yipee::yipee:

Yay Lolley!!!!! :)


----------



## lolley

I have read that too much :sex: is classed as more than once a day so as long as you keep it to once a day you will be fine :)
although some say every other day is better, idk we just go with the flow, we have managed every other day since cd 12 now will just do a bit extra :blush:


----------



## lovealittle1

i think we :sex: about 5 days straight around ov time. I have read that as long as you are :sex: every second day your bases should be covered :dust:


----------



## Betheney

I BD every second day over Ov time and never got my BFP, the first month i just BD everyday (about 5 days straight) i got my BFP! and i ov'd on the 4th or 5th day. I thought that because we're BDing everyday that his sperm count would be too low but obviously not becasue BDing everyday was what obviously worked for me.

LOLLEY!!! - i have been following you and checking your FF quite frequently i just don't comment cause everytime i don't see a +ve OPK i get a little bummed. so THANK GOD YOU FINALLY HAVE A +VE OPK!!! Get to BDing and fingers crossed this is your month.... Why did you think your cycles were messed again? was it you just stopped breast feeding or just stopped the pill?

Betheney


----------



## lolley

Thanks betheney :)
we have been bding every other day since cd 12 and now every day cause of opk.

I came off the pill and my cycles have been rubbish since, my boys are 9 and 6 actually nearlly 10 and 7 now that is scarey!!! so was back on the pill for along time again.

The doc was fab on monday though and listened to all our story etc, he said because i have had children they wont do anything for 12 months but as dh has none they will do his sa asap :) so were going next week as we agreed i need all his swimmers this week :winkwink:

I cant believe your nearlly 15 weeks the time is flying by :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

The 15 weeks is dragging for me lolley, this is the longest process! I want an instant baby. I hate thinking I have 25 whole weeks left.

My mum has insane fertility she blames it on a fertility statue my nan gave her at their wedding. Lol. She's been on the pill for like 10 years and as soon as she forgets two days BANG preggo! Lol. I'll try find out where you can find one of these fertility things.

Do you think you should do a higher dose of soy-iso? I hear 200mg is the amount needed to equal chlomid.

Love Betheney


----------



## lolley

wow fertility statue lol, that would be fun im trying to imagine what it looks like :blush:
I cant believe you thin its going slow it only seems 5 mins since we were all cheering for you lol

Im hoping i wont need another month on soy and will get my bfp but im doubtful oving this late surely the eggies are no good by now?
if i do im going with 150mg thats another 50 to what i had this time dont want to over do it :)


----------



## Betheney

Oh I'm sorry lolley here I am talking about what you should do next month when I haven't even bothered to wait for your bfp this month. Like I don't beleive it's going to happen, how insensitive of me! Please do as my husband does everytime I'm wretched and blame it on my hormones.


----------



## lolley

dont be silly, I know you just want the soy to work for me as it did for you :) i am just hoping it will, i dont think it will happen this month though like i said old eggies are not really of any use :(

oh and loving the new banners you did a fab job :)


----------



## lolley

hey Keepsmiling,

how are you doing? any news? :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA. Been sick as a dog this week. Finally starting to feel better though. 

Had a productive week so far. Went for my CD 24 blood work on Monday. My dr. was pretty adamant that I have it done on that CD. I'm worried though, that FF says I O'd on CD 21, and that the blood work won't show what it is supposed to.

Also, hubby went and had a SA this week. The dr. originally said we could wait until I'd had 3 cycles of clomid. But I didn't want to wait.

So now we are anxiously awaiting the results from both tests.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Good luck lucie!!!!


----------



## lolley

glad your feeling a bit better lucie,
lots of luck with your results :hugs:
hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

hey lolley!! i got af last sunday im ok tho lol
xx


----------



## lolley

lol yeah i sent you hugs when she got you, just wondered if you had any news of anything :haha: i was bored at work!


----------



## Lucie73821

Heard back from the Dr. today. My progesterone level was 6.3, which the lab tech said meant I ovulated. I'm confused though, because I've read that anything over 5 is good, but other things say anything over 10 shows you've ovulated. I'm going to call back in the am to recheck. At least they've gone up (they were .8 last time).

No news yet on hubby's SA. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lolley

Lucie goog news about the test :thumbup: let us know when you have doubled checked. FX for hubbys sa :flower:


----------



## Betheney

Lolley - i know you take alot of supplements (i think). But one that i'm sure helped me was drinking wheat grass everyday. It just cleans your blood and your system. It also helps improve FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). But i just felt great while on it, just healthy and fantastic.

Love Love Love


----------



## lolley

:happydance::happydance: I got cross hairs :happydance::happydance:


Thanks fo that Betheney, im going to stick with the soy for a bit see how it goes might be something to try a bit later though :)


----------



## Lorts

:happydance: Woo hoo!! :happydance:

In to the 2ww you go! FX'D for you. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Lolley!
Good news Lucie!
I hope everyone is doing well on this fabulous day! I have been here checking in and out!


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> :happydance::happydance: I got cross hairs :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Thanks fo that Betheney, im going to stick with the soy for a bit see how it goes might be something to try a bit later though :)


Whoop Whoop Lolley!!!

:wohoo::happydance:


----------



## lolley

Does anyone know of anybody that got a bfp with longer cycles???
we all know older eggies are not good, just wondering obviously my little eggies are quite old before they pop out so im not expecting much until my cyles get shorter :shrug:


----------



## starcrossed

My cycle was 33 days, not long long but longer and I have a Pudding xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mine are 34 days.


----------



## Betheney

lolley if your paying for FF you can search other peoples cycles but you can search for ones that ovulate on a certain day or something like that. Lots of women do ovulate late and still get BFPs. But then some couldn't get BFPs till they ovulated early. So i think either way can work

Betheney


----------



## lolley

Thanks ladies, im on for a 41 day cycle :( although better than 49 & 45.

Betheney i do pay for ff i will have a look at that thank you x


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies...

I'm confused. FF took away my crosshairs. :( I have no idea what's going on. 

As for the longer cycles lolley, I'm right there with you. Since coming off BC, mine have been around 35-46 days.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> I'm confused. FF took away my crosshairs. :( I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> As for the longer cycles lolley, I'm right there with you. Since coming off BC, mine have been around 35-46 days.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Sorry honey. Maybe its because your temps are dropping? :shrug: Im praying hard for you.


----------



## lolley

Hi Lucie,

your pre ov temps are quite random, do you think some may of been higher as you were ill?

I think ff is confused as your temps now are the same as your pre ov temps, see how it goes sending :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies....bad news good news....I started spotting last night. Also backache and other usual AF signs. I think today or tomorrow will be CD 1 for me. The good news, I would have a 32 or 33 day cycle instead of 46, which is what I had last month. 

I'm trying to remain positive, but each month it gets harder.

Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## starcrossed

Your temps still look above coverline to me....if :witch: doesnt come tomorrow I'd pee on a stick.
I had spotting and cramping big style day before I found out Pudding was on the way!

:dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies....bad news good news....I started spotting last night. Also backache and other usual AF signs. I think today or tomorrow will be CD 1 for me. The good news, I would have a 32 or 33 day cycle instead of 46, which is what I had last month.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive, but each month it gets harder.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone else.

Yeah I would test first hun! Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Very confused here! Nothing today. No spottng, cramps, or aches. Not really sure what my body is doing. Will probably wait at least a week to test though. Hope
everyone is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie my fingers are crossed it's implantation blood. My cramps used to Start at 8dpi and the month I got my bfp I still got regular cramping and backache from 8 dpo, only difference was my period didn't arrive, otherwise it was the same as every other month. Some women say their cramping was different the month they got a bfp, but mine was definitely the same.

Good luck

love Betheney


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie :test:!!!!


----------



## lolley

oh Lucie,
I hope it is implantation :)

sending loads of :dust: oh i hope this is it for you :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks ladies. I too hope it was implantation. I think I'm going to wait at the very least until the weekend to test. With my cycles being so unpredictable, it's hard to know when to.


----------



## lovealittle1

sending :dust: your way Lucie fingers crossed


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies- more red spotting last night and a pretty big temp drop this am. I'm afraid she's just around the corner. Thanks for all the baby dust and kind thoughts!


----------



## starcrossed

BOOOO!!!!

That's cack Lucie, however looking at your chart, and look a lovely 33 day cycle whoop whoop!!!

33 Day cycles are the best (that as my length and looked what happened there) :)

Lots of :dust: for next cycle!!! :)

Also get some softcups in and some concieve+ or preseed increase your chances!! 

Delly xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

My temps seem to be going up and FF seems to think my chart may be triphasic. I hope thats a good thing happening. AF due in 2 days and last month this time, temp was dropping, so who knows:shrug:. AF is always between 32-34 days. Not getting any hopes up probably until saturday, when Im a day past AF.

@ Lucie, praying for you honey. I know what you feel and are going through. AF sux, but it will eventually bring forth a baby for you. Every day is one step closer to our BFPs!:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh good luck mrs brown, hope this is ur month hunx


----------



## lovealittle1

sorry to hear about af lucie :hugs:

chart looks great mrskcbrown!!


----------



## keepsmiling

rite ladies, i just did an opk and got a 2nd line, looks like the 1 you get wen ur a few days from ov, prob is im only cd11 and i didnt get a pos opk last month til cd 25?
xx


----------



## lolley

Lucie - i hope its not the witch and stops for you :hugs:

MKCB- good luck this month

Keepsmiling - nice new avatar :) did you take a piccy of your opk? if you did post it so we can have a nosey.


----------



## keepsmiling

arg no i didnt, il wait til tomo n c wot it looks like?
x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie- i hope its just implantation, good luck hunny


well as for me im getting excited as this weekend is OV weekend and im determinded to try my hardest to make that baby!! We are child free too so thats even better so no disruptions. Please cross your fingers for me girls as we dont get the chance often due to how we work etc

lots of luck to everyone
:dust: xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, nothing. No more spotting. If AF is on her way I wish she'd just show already. 

Time will tell I guess. 

Mrskc-fingers crossed tightly for you!

ks- I hope you're getting ready to O!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Lucie - what day were your cross hairs before they were removed?? CD21?? If so your 12dpo. How long is your LP normally?? Please test I'm going crazy over here. I know your temps are dramatic but I still wish it didn't just drop.

Lolley - how are you only at 8dpo?? I swear you have the longest TWW ever!!!

We need a June BFP!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney, I think my crosshairs were around cd 19-21, but I forget what actual day they were on. As for my LP, well to be honest, I'm not sure. I think this is the first cycle that I've ovulated. I think I will test tomorrow. Every other time I've tested, AF has started either that day or the next. At this point, I am ready for AF to get here so I can start the next cycle. Of course, I'd be thrilled if she stayed away. :)


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie my fingers are crossed so hard they hurt  good luck muffin!!!


----------



## lolley

Hey Betheney :)

I actually dont think its gone that slow but i do think the 2nd week goes much slower. I have to admit aswell we got our timing bang on this month so just the waiting now :coffee:

im sure Lucie had her crosshairs on cd18 if i remember right, still keeping my fingers crossed for you Lucie :)


----------



## keepsmiling

wel i got a good 2nd line on opk yesterday, but gne relly faint again, but it was concentrated so who nos. maybe its pcos playin me up this month
time wil tell
how r u all today x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. FF changed my O date but its fine because I think its quite right. Luckily we kept :sex:! Well my test date is pushed back to next tuesday or weds but thats fine with me. At first they gave me dashed crosshairs, and now they are solid, so that I am happy about! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lucie73821

Well apparently just thinking about testing was enough-AF has made an appearance. I'm ok with it though, as this 33 day cycle is the shortest it's been since coming off the pill.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Well apparently just thinking about testing was enough-AF has made an appearance. I'm ok with it though, as this 33 day cycle is the shortest it's been since coming off the pill.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

:hugs:Lucie:hugs:

At least you got some answers now. Still wondering why FF removed your crosshairs? Were they unsure of your O date? It seems like it was CD18? Good luck next month!:hugs:


----------



## starcrossed

33 day cycle is lucky Lucie!! xxx


----------



## lolley

:hugs: Lucie :hugs:

but yay for a shorter cycle, sorry about the witch hun, but im liking your pma :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> :hugs: Lucie :hugs:
> 
> but yay for a shorter cycle, sorry about the witch hun, but im liking your pma :)

Your chart is looking great:thumbup:


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies...hope we're all well??

well i am not a newlywed TTC....but i will be on the 7th august :D
so thought (if thats ok) i would pop my head in ready to join you all!

take care ladies and :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome thisisme!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome thisisme. SO glad to have you here:flower:


----------



## Lorts

:hugs: Lucie. GL for next month. :hugs:

MrsB - I see by your ticker your anniversary is in 2 days... what do you have planned? Are you going to: do a FRER as you will be 10dpo then too?! It would be a lovely present if a +!

Lolley - What day are you testing?? I can't stalk your O ticker cos you don't have one!

:howdy: thisisme. x


----------



## lolley

:hi: thisisme :)

oooo mkcb 2 days until your anniversary congrats :flower:

lorts - :hi: nice to hear from you, how you doing? im 10dpo the link is in my siggy to my chart, my temp took a bit of a drop today which happened last month and then kept going down, af is due tues so i will see what the next couple of temps are i think, if they continue as they are i wont bother doing a test.

Lucie - any news on DH's SA ? my DH going for his next week.


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley-No news yet. I figure I will call next week, as it will have been two weeks since the test. I'm really nervous. I hope everything comes back ok.


Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> :hugs: Lucie. GL for next month. :hugs:
> 
> MrsB - I see by your ticker your anniversary is in 2 days... what do you have planned? Are you going to: do a FRER as you will be 10dpo then too?! It would be a lovely present if a +!
> 
> Lolley - What day are you testing?? I can't stalk your O ticker cos you don't have one!
> 
> :howdy: thisisme. x

Thanks Lorts and Lolley! Lots of "L" names on this board:haha:

We are going away at the end of the month but this weekend we will just do dinner and enjoy the town. I want to test but think I will wait because I dont want a :bfn:to bring me down on my 1st anniversary.

Thanks:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolley

Lucie - :hugs: hope everything comes back ok for you, let us know when you get them FX :)

mkcb - enjoy your weekend with dh


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy saturday girls!:happydance:

Temp up a bit, and will test on tuesday as long as it looks somewhat promising.:shrug:


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies ...thank you for the welcomes :)


----------



## Newmarket

Hello lovely ladies - I havent been here for a while - busy with work etc....I hope everyone is well?

Cant actually believe I'm writing this - I got my:bfp: on Wednesday - I'm in complete shock! So is hubby!!! The first day of my last period was 4th of May so I'll be 5 weeks on Tuesday!! 

:cloud9:


----------



## keepsmiling

co grats newmarket. so happy 4 u, have u gt apik of ur test! xx


----------



## lolley

oooooo huge congrats on the bfp

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

healthy and happy pregnancy wishes to you :)


----------



## lolley

keepsmiling, 

hows it going any news on the opk's yet?


----------



## keepsmiling

lolley,, been doin em since cd11 and had 2nd lines on them all, todays looks a little darker but there not very dark yet, i cudnt get it on a pik!
hopin to ov by next weekend
xx u need to put a cd ticker up so i can c wher u r in urs?
xx


----------



## lolley

ooo hope its soon then :)

there is no point me having a ticker i used to have one but my cycle varies so much it was always out! just click on my chart link and u can see what day im on by my temp, im 12dpo today.


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh when u testing then, so do i
weve started bding every 2 nites so heres hopin we catch the eggy this month

just a quick question
can ewcm just look like creamy cm but stickier?
xx


----------



## lolley

im going to see what my temp does in the morning cause it went back up this morning but i was very warm so not sure yet :shrug:
thats what we did bd every 2 nights from cd 12 then every night for 3 or 4 cant remember when i had my +opk, lets hope it works.

erm cm... i think everybodies will be different it can look creamy but it should stretch between your fingers a bit like the stuff you get in the corner of your eyes if you stretch that its a bit like what ewcm looks like. sticky cm is whitish or creamy but is tacky and breaks straight away like glue but not that tacky and just creamy is a bid like hand cream consistency.

sorry if there is a bit tmi there but it all helps :winkwink:


----------



## keepsmiling

welll mine is creamyish white, and very tacky, alsmost sticky, it dus stretch but not very stretchy
sorry tmi, does that sound about rite?
xx


----------



## lolley

i know what you mean, it sounds just sticky to me, hard to say without it being your own lol :blush:

it may turn more watery if it does that is also classed as fertile then ewcm you will know when it stretches its usually 1 - 2 inches roughly


----------



## keepsmiling

if i dnt get ewcm dus that mean i wnt ov,, is ewcm wot u get when ur about to ov? when shud it goe creamy or watery?
x


----------



## lolley

no it doesnt mean you wont o not everyone gets it and sometimes people think they dont get it because the check externally and when they check next to the cervix there it is :winkwink:

its usually sticky after af then creamy then watery/ewcm and back to creamy again after o but everyone is different, dont count on it being like that. There are things that can help with fertile cm too if you think you need it, evening primrose oil, grapefruit juice, robitussin cough mixture, these are all taken from cd1 untill o day and there is also pre seed and concieve plus. Dont worry about it though just see how it goes maybe start writind it down if you want to get a better idea of yours day to day :)


----------



## keepsmiling

i use concieve plus anyway from the day i get good 2nd lines on opk, just incase, do u use anything?
xx
do u use opks?
xx


----------



## Newmarket

Hey, I did 4 tests! LOL! Did a clear blue digi which came up with pregnant 1-2 but the battery must have died because the display is blank now. 

Will do one on Tuesday so should have the 2-3 week display and will take a pic!

lots of :dust::dust::dust:

to you xx


----------



## lolley

well dont worry about it then hun, you will be fine :)

i dont use anything for cm i did try epo but if anything i had less with it! i do use opks and lots of them this month 25 in total lol as my cycle is long atm but i have had shorter ones in the past so i have to start early just incase.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Newmarket said:


> Hello lovely ladies - I havent been here for a while - busy with work etc....I hope everyone is well?
> 
> Cant actually believe I'm writing this - I got my:bfp: on Wednesday - I'm in complete shock! So is hubby!!! The first day of my last period was 4th of May so I'll be 5 weeks on Tuesday!!
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats! I hope I am so lucky! What a blessing!:happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats NewMarket!

Starting clomid round 2 tomorrow. Not looking forward to the side effects. Last round I was taking it right as I gave up caffeine, and had a sinus infection, so I'm hoping this round my headaches won't be as bad. I also had lots of hot flashes and night sweats last round. It's in the 90s here every day now, with high humidity so it feels like it's in the 100s, so the last thing I need are hot flashes! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Lolley!! Your temp rise is pretty fricken sweet!!! Two rises in two days!! Please tell me your testing tomorrow.

Love betheney


----------



## lolley

good luck lucie, hope its better this time for you :flower:

Betheney - its been pretty warm here for the uk, i said to dh this morning im not getting excited but i have a temp rise woo hoo lol, i was very hot this morning, i am going to see what the morning brings if it stays up i prob will i think i have done really well not to test yet :) im trying not to get my hopes up cause i cant stant the disapointment.


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> good luck lucie, hope its better this time for you :flower:
> 
> Betheney - its been pretty warm here for the uk, i said to dh this morning im not getting excited but i have a temp rise woo hoo lol, i was very hot this morning, i am going to see what the morning brings if it stays up i prob will i think i have done really well not to test yet :) im trying not to get my hopes up cause i cant stant the disapointment.

Good luck to you on testing tomorrow.


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck Lolley. I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## lolley

Thank you ladies, 
my temp was still up this morning so i caved and tested :)

:bfp: :yipee: :wohoo:

at 13 dpo,

sending lots of :dust: to you all so we can all move to 1st tri :)


----------



## Betheney

oh my god lolley!!!!!!!!!

I knew it. I just knew it!!!!!! I spent so much of my day at work today thinking of you! I didn't want to say that I had a feeling tho because I say that so much and it turns out with a negative. But your two temp rises just looked so promising. I went over your past charts this morning before work and they had 1 temp rise around 12-13dpo but this was kinda of the first double temp rise. I'm so flipping excited. Congratulations dearest so glad we get to be preggers together. Have a H&H 9 months!!! And I'm sending so much sticky dust your way. I bet your OH is beaming from ear to ear, I know I am :-D

love you so much!!!


----------



## Betheney

I just put ur ov date into a calculator as going off LMP would be a bit silly and it says your EDD is 15th February 2011. What a perfect sounding date... The 15th of feb

P.S do you think the soy-iso had much to do with it??


----------



## lolley

Hiya,

yes that is the date ff friend gave me, and how funny we started talking trying to get a valentine bfp and instead i will be due then lol. I think we mentioned bump buddies ??? :happydance:

Not sure about the soy i hope it did, obviously didnt make much difference to my cycle but may of made the eggies better :)

oh and your new banner is gorgeous you look lovely on it :hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Oh we have to be bump buddies!!! I'm si excited I dont care if I'm in 2nd tri and your in first. Yes how hilarious our desperateness at getting a valentines BFP none of us I think contemplated a valentines baby as an option. I'm super jealous!!! 20th of November has nothing going for it other than the fact it's sooner ;-) lol

so excited

betheney


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm so confused with my body! Had 2 days of spotting which didn't mark the start of AF and 3 BFNs. I've spoken to a friend who's a mum of 3 and she thinks it sounds like implantation but I'm not getting my hopes up too much. It's only my 2nd month off bcp so I might still be out of whack and the stress and heart ache of some very close friends leaving might have put things out too. But that doesn't change the fact that I'm now 5 days late based on my last cycle with no sign of AF at all and the usual methods of kickstarting her (1 or more negative pregnancy tests!) not having worked!

I just need to go buy some more tests now and will probably test again this afternoon and tomorrow morning! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## starcrossed

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN LOLLEY!!!!
:)

Just thought I'd share my piccies here too!!

I had my 12 wk scan today and saw pudding flip kick and wave :cloud9:

Here are some piccies!!

Delly xx

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Pudding008.jpg
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Pudding009.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

wow congats lolley so happy 4 u
and wot beautiul scan piks starcrossed ! xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley-how amazing! Congrats!!!!!! :) :) :)

Delly-What amazing pictures! 

Estel- I had spotting on Monday and Tuesday, and then AF started on Thursday. Not saying this will happen to you though. Also, when I came off BC, my cycles were way out of whack. Each one was longer than the last. But I really hope it's IB for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Lolley! I am so excited for you:happydance:

@starcrossed: Your baby pics are so awesome:happydance::happydance:
How sweet!


----------



## mrskcbrown

EstelSeren said:


> I'm so confused with my body! Had 2 days of spotting which didn't mark the start of AF and 3 BFNs. I've spoken to a friend who's a mum of 3 and she thinks it sounds like implantation but I'm not getting my hopes up too much. It's only my 2nd month off bcp so I might still be out of whack and the stress and heart ache of some very close friends leaving might have put things out too. But that doesn't change the fact that I'm now 5 days late based on my last cycle with no sign of AF at all and the usual methods of kickstarting her (1 or more negative pregnancy tests!) not having worked!
> 
> I just need to go buy some more tests now and will probably test again this afternoon and tomorrow morning! :happydance:
> 
> Beca :wave:

I truly hope that it is implantation for you.:happydance::happydance:Happy testing:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

when u testing again mrs brown??
xx


----------



## lolley

mkcb - your chart is looking fab :) how you feeling?

Keepsmiling - anything on the opk?

Lucie - was thinking of you today taking the clomid ope our feeling ok :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

i did one at 3, not even thinkin id just drank a hige glas sof water and had a wee about an hour earlier and it was blank, so im tryin to not drink anything and do anther one at 6 xxx


----------



## lolley

your ticker says you have another 8 days to go, is it usually right?

FX its earlier for you :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Lolley and keepsmiling: I want to test tomorrow but my nerves are so bad:haha:. Think I will wait to thursday, 14dpo. Thats my usual luteal phase length. What is your usual length lolley? I see your cycle is about as long as mine is? I usually have 34 day cycles but I had been taking clomid since last september so I think it was making them shorter. This was my first month without taking it, and so I ovulated a bit later. 

Symptoms:
Sore boobs (not nips:blush:) 
fatigue 
twinges in tummy, not really crampy but kinda dull pains:shrug:

Hope this is it, finally:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

well based on my last 2 mon ths it wud be right yeh,, last month i got a pos opk on cd 25 so i wud have another 8-9 days to go
good luck witht he tesing mrsbrown x


----------



## lolley

mkcb - i had a 41 day cycle this moth tomorrow being day 41, so today i am 13dpo, its usually 14 day luteal, i only caved as my temp was still up, which was unusual, but i have had lots of cramps this month, more than usual, thats the only thing really.
I would say go with how you feel, if it is going to upset you to get a bfn (which i hope you dont) then wait.

keepsmiling - i really hope its shorter for you, long cycles are terrible.


----------



## keepsmiling

it feels short cos mine used to be every6-8 weeks lol x


----------



## keepsmiling

well lolley, just dun another opk, and its def darker than yesterdays
still very neg tho, but im happy it seems to be getin darker, so like i thouhgt, my 1st on emust of just been tooo diluted xx


----------



## Newmarket

Congratulations Lolly!! How exciting! xx


----------



## lolley

glad you got a line KS :)

keep going with the every 2 days :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

will do, im relly hoping to ov a few days earlier than last monht, bein as im almost half a stone lighter, can only be a gd thing, xxx


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> Thank you ladies,
> my temp was still up this morning so i caved and tested :)
> 
> :bfp: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> at 13 dpo,
> 
> sending lots of :dust: to you all so we can all move to 1st tri :)


This is FANTASTIC!! CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

lolley u need to get a ticker up!! and lorts as if ur 7 weeks already xx


----------



## Lorts

mrskcbrown said:


> @Lolley and keepsmiling: I want to test tomorrow but my nerves are so bad:haha:. Think I will wait to thursday, 14dpo. Thats my usual luteal phase length. What is your usual length lolley? I see your cycle is about as long as mine is? I usually have 34 day cycles but I had been taking clomid since last september so I think it was making them shorter. This was my first month without taking it, and so I ovulated a bit later.
> 
> Symptoms:
> Sore boobs (not nips:blush:)
> fatigue
> twinges in tummy, not really crampy but kinda dull pains:shrug:
> 
> Hope this is it, finally:thumbup:

Good luck. I know how you feel about seeing a :bfn:. I couldn't bare seeing yet another one so I waited until 14dpo. 

Your signs look good though. Are these signs new to you?


----------



## lolley

i will do a ticker, just not quite yet, my bfp was with a frer and although not faint it wasnt dark either, i have another frer and a digi. they say hormones double every 2 days so will do another on wed hopefully will be darker :)


----------



## keepsmiling

have u got a pik of it lolley??
xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

welcome to the new ladies and huge congratulations lolly!!!!

Mrs brown- your temps look fab, i have everything crossed, im sure this is your time.

As for me 2 dpo. If i havent caight this month then me and hubby are going to wait a while longer to start properly trying again and just ntnp. We have had a few ups and downs and TTC is coming between us a bit. I just hope this month we have got lucky xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @Lolley and keepsmiling: I want to test tomorrow but my nerves are so bad:haha:. Think I will wait to thursday, 14dpo. Thats my usual luteal phase length. What is your usual length lolley? I see your cycle is about as long as mine is? I usually have 34 day cycles but I had been taking clomid since last september so I think it was making them shorter. This was my first month without taking it, and so I ovulated a bit later.
> 
> Symptoms:
> Sore boobs (not nips:blush:)
> fatigue
> twinges in tummy, not really crampy but kinda dull pains:shrug:
> 
> Hope this is it, finally:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck. I know how you feel about seeing a :bfn:. I couldn't bare seeing yet another one so I waited until 14dpo.
> 
> Your signs look good though. Are these signs new to you?Click to expand...

Yes they are pretty new to me. Yes Im trying to hold onto my patience, so probably will do 14dpo as well. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> welcome to the new ladies and huge congratulations lolly!!!!
> 
> Mrs brown- your temps look fab, i have everything crossed, im sure this is your time.
> 
> As for me 2 dpo. If i havent caight this month then me and hubby are going to wait a while longer to start properly trying again and just ntnp. We have had a few ups and downs and TTC is coming between us a bit. I just hope this month we have got lucky xx

Thank you so much:hugs:. I surely hope so.
I do understand how TTC can be a stresser. Take time to remember you all's love for one another and Im sure that baby will come before you know it:hugs:.


----------



## Lorts

keepsmiling said:


> lolley u need to get a ticker up!! and lorts as if ur 7 weeks already xx

I know!! 8 weeks on Thursday!! I am having a private 'dating scan' on Fri so I should know 100% then. 2 different websites give me 2 different EDD (hense y the 2 tickers are different!) Very annoying! 

XxX


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> i will do a ticker, just not quite yet, my bfp was with a frer and although not faint it wasnt dark either, i have another frer and a digi. they say hormones double every 2 days so will do another on wed hopefully will be darker :)

You cracked!!!!! The ticker is up!! :hugs:

You have to put your BFP pics up....!! Do it do it do it!! XxX


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I had a nice temp rise today but cant test, too nervous.:winkwink:
Hope everyone is well! Lorts, good luck on your upcoming scan. I know all will be well.:thumbup:


----------



## lolley

Lorts said:


> lolley said:
> 
> 
> i will do a ticker, just not quite yet, my bfp was with a frer and although not faint it wasnt dark either, i have another frer and a digi. they say hormones double every 2 days so will do another on wed hopefully will be darker :)
> 
> You cracked!!!!! The ticker is up!! :hugs:
> 
> You have to put your BFP pics up....!! Do it do it do it!! XxXClick to expand...

i did the other frer today lol so thought what the hell :)

i have tried putting the pics on but it wont let me, says the pixels are to high, i have tried changing them but it wont work??? so sorry no piccys yet :(


----------



## Lorts

Mrskcb - I love your new photo..... You are gorgeous!!

:test::test::test: tomorrow morning! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> I love your new photo..... You are gorgeous!!
> 
> :test::test::test: tomorrow morning! x

Thanks so much!:hugs:
Yes I really am thinking to do so tomorrow. This rise is so unordinary for me and my charts! Im hoping this is finally it!:thumbup:


----------



## Lorts

lolley said:


> Lorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolley said:
> 
> 
> i will do a ticker, just not quite yet, my bfp was with a frer and although not faint it wasnt dark either, i have another frer and a digi. they say hormones double every 2 days so will do another on wed hopefully will be darker :)
> 
> You cracked!!!!! The ticker is up!! :hugs:
> 
> You have to put your BFP pics up....!! Do it do it do it!! XxXClick to expand...
> 
> i did the other frer today lol so thought what the hell :)
> 
> i have tried putting the pics on but it wont let me, says the pixels are to high, i have tried changing them but it wont work??? so sorry no piccys yet :(Click to expand...

Delly is the photo uploading queen! - Ask her... I don't have a clue!!! DH uploaded mine! x


----------



## starcrossed

Open a Photobucket account Lolley and then upload it to them. It'll give you the image link () and you drop it straight into a post :)

Hope that helps!!!

xxxx[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## keepsmiling

come on,, we want to c the test lol xx


----------



## lolley

Thanks delly i will try that :)

ooo mkcb - fabby rise :happydance: lots of :dust:

Lucie - how you doin, hope your feeling ok on the clomid :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

wen u goin to upload the test?
xx


----------



## lolley

bloody hell KS lol :) i already did my ticker for you :haha:

i will have a go in a bit !


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh lolley, and i loveee ur ticker, its beutiful!
xx


----------



## lolley

im hoping this works :dohh:

its not even that dark of a line really :blush:

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/Photo029.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

but its an gd line, i cna c it how many dpo is it??
xx


----------



## lolley

this is yeaterdays at 13dpo just hope it gets darker now, i brought some more today lol :blush:


----------



## keepsmiling

thats gd for 13dpo, retest ina few days and it wil be nice n dark 4 u xx


----------



## lolley

im going to do a couple over the next few days just to make sure and save the digi for the weekend :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Beautiful test Lolley!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Mrs brown that is a fantastic temp rise. you must :test: tomorrow. good luck xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> Mrs brown that is a fantastic temp rise. you must :test: tomorrow. good luck xxxx

Thanks! I believe that I may


----------



## keepsmiling

have u tested mrs brown xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Mrs kc- I'm dying here!!!!! Have you tested????? I've got everything crossed for you! :)

As for me, day 2 of clomid, and no major side effects. A bit of a lingering headache yesterday, and a little hot flash. Hopefully it stays like this for the next three days.

Am still waiting for DH's SA results. Talked to my dr.'s office yesterday (he had the test done at a FS's office, who is susposed to forward the results to my dr.) and they still don't have the results. Hopefully they come in soon. I hate waiting! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lolley

i keep checking in too to see if mkcb has tested :) i checked when she was on yesterday because of the time difference and it was late afternoon :(

Lucie - i hope it stays like this for you this time on the clomid :flower:

KS- hows the opk's???


----------



## lovealittle1

Mrskcbrown - Where are you we are all waiting on edge :dust:

Lucie - really hoping that clomid does the trick! :dust:

Hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Thanks for your support but you are going to kill me as I havent tested yet.:wacko: When I went to the bathroom after taking temp this morning, I forgot to take the test:dohh:. So I am going to wait 4 hours and test or definitely in the morning. I only have digital in the house and so I have to wait until DH is off from work to go buy a FRER. His car is on the blink and he has my car:shrug:. So I will post ASAP the results. Im praying they are +. My temp was still up this morning.:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

mrs brown wer all dyin here!! w eneed to no no, its lookin good tho
lolly i forgot to do a opk earlier, and i weed at 2 so waitil til half 4ish xxx


----------



## Lorts

Mrs kcb - :test::test::test::test::test::test::test: !!!!!! We are all so excited to see the results!


----------



## lovealittle1

knock knock mrskcbrown where are you hun?? I thing I have logged on to bnb like 10 times today to check on ya :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Lorts

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

YES!!!!!! BLOODY FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> 
> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> YES!!!!!! BLOODY FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and I am so friggin nervous! Cant wait to surprise DH when he gets from work!:happydance: Hope it sticks, so nervous.


----------



## Lorts

How are you going to surprise him?? Have you been playing this moment over and over in your head?? x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> How are you going to surprise him?? Have you been playing this moment over and over in your head?? x

I dont know yet, think I may wrap it in a box:happydance: LOL.


----------



## Lorts

I planned it over and over in my head for weeks. When the time actually came I didn't know what to do. It was made worse for the fact I was working lates so wasn't going to be home until about 2230hrs. 
I decided to type "CONGRATULATIONS!!! YOU ARE GOING TO BE A DADDY AGAIN", print it out and then take a photo of it with the +HPTS. I put that photo as the wall paper on the computer so he would see it that evening! 
DH didn't want to be told over the phone or via text so I had to think of something to do that was kinda special! 

I hope you think of something special for the both of you. X


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats MrskcBrown!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

So happy for you!!! Welcome to the 1st tri!!!


----------



## lolley

I bloody knew it with those temps:)

:happydance::happydance: congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks you all are the best. I go to DR tomorrow for bloods, and she is putting me on progesterone suppositories, maybe because I have PCOS? Not sure.
I wrapped the test and put it in a box. DH opened it and the tears came, then we prayed together and thanked God. We give him all credit!
Thanks again and again!!!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Mrs. kc- Many, many congrats to you! :) :) :)


This thread is gonna be awful lonely...all you guys are moving over to first tri without me.... :(


Still waiting for SA results. I just wish they come in quick. I hate the not knowing.

Again, many, many congrats to you Mrs. kc. And what a wonderful way to tell DH!!!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## starcrossed

CONGRATULATIONS MRS. KCBROWN!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: ​


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie- Your turn next xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

im so so pleased for you hunny xxxxxx H&H 9 months xxxx


----------



## lolley

oh Lucie, we will still come on here :)

im still keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for your hubbys sa results, and for you this month 

x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

omg congrats, im actully tearin up 4 u mrs brown, how lo g have u been tryin>?/
it gives me hope cos i have pcos too xxx

im stil waitin to bloody ov,, doin my head it,, xx


----------



## Lorts

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks you all are the best. I go to DR tomorrow for bloods, and she is putting me on progesterone suppositories, maybe because I have PCOS? Not sure.
> I wrapped the test and put it in a box. DH opened it and the tears came, then we prayed together and thanked God. We give him all credit!
> Thanks again and again!!!!!!

How did the bloods go?? When do you get the results? What are they testing for?? 
I'm so pleased you gave the test to DH in a special way. I am not surprised he was pleased. I have a feeling your :baby: is going to be a daddies boy/girl! :hugs:


----------



## Lorts

Keep smiling, Lincoln Girl and Lucie - There is plenty of room in 1st Tri for you. This thread will still alive and kicking cos we are all here praying for your BFP. 

XxX


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh save me a space wnt u ladies,,, xx


----------



## Newmarket

OMG!! I nearly fell off my chair laughing reading this thread! The suspense was killing me .......... and then...........such a wonderful ending!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!! It's been a week since my BFP and I still cant believe it so enjoy every minute of it!! he he!! :hugs:


----------



## Newmarket

keepsmiling said:


> yuh save me a space wnt u ladies,,, xx

You'll be next keepsmiling - stay chilled xx :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

i think il be the last one her, so ladies that have yr bfp make sure u come bak and pay me avisit xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@keepsmiling: I had been trying 15 months this month. Yes PCOS sucks but BFP is still possible, and I had MF problems too:shrug:. Thanks so much!

@Lorts: I guess confirm the pregnancy and check my progesterone. They should be calling me in a bit and Ill let you know. Yeah my DH is still beaming.:haha:

@Newmarket: Thanks so much!:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

haha newmarket! im as chilled as a cucumber xx


----------



## Newmarket

keepsmiling said:


> i think il be the last one her, so ladies that have yr bfp make sure u come bak and pay me avisit xx



You'll get there x

I gave up on the temping and didnt use any ovulation kits last month and hubby and I had a really stressful month - we only :sex: twice and I didnt even think it was at the 'right time'! :nope:

When :witch: didnt turn up I thought I may as well test hence why I was so shocked when I found out. My husbands exact words were 'dont be stupid! you cant be!!!' :shrug:

I've now nicked named him 'Super Sperm!' :rofl:


----------



## mrskcbrown

My blood levels indicate pregnancy at about 11/12dpo and its accurate so it looks like I actually O'd cd28. Glad it is confirmed with DRs. I have to go back saturday morning to make sure Im going up.:thumbup:


----------



## Lorts

For those who suffer with PCOS - have a read of this .....

https://www.ovariancystcures.com/?hop=infotohelp

(if the link doesn't work, let me know!


----------



## Lucie73821

Keepsmiling- Don't forget about me! I'm still here with ya! 

Mrs KC- Glad to hear your numbers are good. Will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well Saturday. 

Still waiting for hubby's SA results. Had field day at school today (in the 90+ degree heat). During the tug-of-war, the rope looped around my ankle and the next thing I knew I was flying through the air, and slammed on the ground. I hit my head pretty hard and just laid there for a minute. Then I heard a sound (like wild horses running) and opened my eyes to see about 50 second graders staring down at me. I was so mortified! I had to go in and get ice and alternate it from my head to my ankle. I had a pretty decent headache for quite a few hours afterwords. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

keep a space for me, lucie and keepsmiling over there for us girls xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry i 4got bout u lovely ladies waitng too xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Took my last clomid last night. Hopefully it's my last for a long time!! Online clomid calculator says to expect ovulation between the 16th-21st, but my iPhone app I use says 21st-25th. I guess we'll just bd a heck of a lot from now until the 25th to make sure all our bases are covered. 

Still no news on dh's SA. Waiting sure stinks. Speaking of DH, it's his 30th birthday Monday. We have a lovely dinner with friends planned. And then Wednesday is my las day of school until August 9th! Every summer DH and I drive to Michigan and Wisconsin from Florida. Then on our way back, we are staying in Savannah, GA for 5 days at a romantic bed and breakfast. I'm super excited!!!! 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## keepsmiling

lucie that romantic break way sounds lovely,, i think im goin 2 ask dh to take me for a dirty wekend somehwehr nicefor my 21stxxxx


----------



## Betheney

I'm determined to have one of these new age babymoons in October for our 1st year anniversary. Obviously close to home as I'll be 34 weeks pregnant, but I'm really looking 4wd to it. Going away heavily pregnant just to relax before having the baby.

Love


----------



## mrskcbrown

That sounds fun Betheney.:winkwink: I might do that as well.

@Lucie: It sounds great for you as well. I pray this is ur last clomid pill.:thumbup: My numbers have more than doubled and we go for an early scan on wednesday. I know I wont see much but it will just make it seem that much more real to me.


I hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## starcrossed

We're off to Malta for our 'babymoon' and our 1st wedding anniversary :)

2 weeks in the sun is just what the doctor ordered! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

sounds lovely, wer goin 2 morocca in sept n wil be bak 10 days b4 our 1st ann but hey xx


----------



## lizlemon

Can I join your group? we got married 8th Aug 09 and have been trying since september with no luck. Have been testing and taking multiple supplements and tried Pre seed last month. Would be good to have some buddies!


----------



## keepsmiling

yuhh def, wleocme! xx


----------



## lolley

hi ladies,

how you all doing???

KS - opk's?????

Lucie - sa results ?????

:hi: lizlemon


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Lizlemon! 

Lolley- no news yet! Tomorrow it will have been 3 weeks since the test. The waiting is killing me!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Welcome Lizlemon

as for me 9 DPO. the 2WW is killing me!!!


----------



## lolley

oh Lucie that is terrible, i cant remember if you have said before but have you called them? how long did they say. It seems a really long time :growlmad:

still wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## lovealittle1

oohhh everyone's holidays sound lovely! Don't think we will be getting in any before :baby: arrives - just a few camping trips.

welcome lizlemon

Lucie - hope you get your results soon hun

Lincoln - here is some :dust: for you!!! What is your test date?

Hope everyone is well :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Lizlemon: Glad you are here!

@Lincoln: Praying for your BFP!

Hope everyone is doing well:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

lolley said:


> oh Lucie that is terrible, i cant remember if you have said before but have you called them? how long did they say. It seems a really long time :growlmad:
> 
> still wishing you lots of luck x

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks. He had them done at a FS office and they were susposed to send the results to my ob/gyn. I called the ob/gyn last week and they hadn't heard anything. I think tomorrow I will call the FS office and see if they have anything.


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie73821 said:


> Tomorrow will be 3 weeks. He had them done at a FS office and they were susposed to send the results to my ob/gyn. I called the ob/gyn last week and they hadn't heard anything. I think tomorrow I will call the FS office and see if they have anything.


I hope they get their rears in gear for you Lucie!! 3 weeks on tenderhooks is too much GRRRR!!!!

Ah well summerbreak to look forward to for you!! lucky so and so!!! we still have anothe 6 weeks yet :'(

Welcome lizlemon, hopefully you'll have a lucky stay in our thread, we seem to be doing quite well!! You got married the week before us!! (think you had a beautiful day weatherwise from what I can remember!!)

Hope ladies you are all well!!! sending you lots of :dust: so you can come and join us in the graduate thread!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lovealittle1 said:


> oohhh everyone's holidays sound lovely! Don't think we will be getting in any before :baby: arrives - just a few camping trips.
> 
> welcome lizlemon
> 
> Lucie - hope you get your results soon hun
> 
> Lincoln - here is some :dust: for you!!! What is your test date?
> 
> Hope everyone is well :dust:

not really got one hun. If i get more symptoms then i may cave in and test but ill probably just wait to see if im late. AF due saturday. This months :sex: was a very fumbled drunken attempt so im not getting my hopes up too much. (okay well i am :winkwink:)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

forgot to say im 10 dpo today and feel sick .:D


----------



## Lucie73821

Mind if I mope for a minute? Had two baby showers at school in the last two days. Also, my cousin who I am closest to (and a year older than) had her second baby last night. She was in my wedding and got pregnant right after. Also, she gave the baby (a beautiful baby girl) the middle name Catherine. Here's the thing. My grandma's middle name is Catherine, my mom's middle name is Catherine, and my middle name is Catherine. DH and I have already agreed to give our daughter the middle name of Catherine. Do you think if I do so now, people will think I am copying her? I've had my heart set on using Catherine for my daughter's middle name since I can remember and I would hate to not use it, but I don't want to be seen as a copy cat. Don't get me wrong, I'm thrilled for my cousin and her family.

I am just a big ball of emotion today. Wondering if some of it is due to the clomid. Oh well today is the student's last day of school, and then I have tomorrow. 

Sorry this wasn't the happiest post...


Hope everyone is doing well.

***Just had to edit my post as I realized I spelled Catherine Cathrine. My middle name has the e in the middle, but I had a student this year named Cathrine without the e. Guess I'm more used to writing her name than my own middle name! :)***


----------



## keepsmiling

i wud stil use the name if thats the name u wanted, im sure family will be happy u carried on the tradition.itsa lovly middle name by theway,
im 2dpo today, and bding every day til friday. xxxx


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie don't stress!!

I'd use Catherine/Cathrine or Kathrine as the middle name. It looks like your cousin is copying your side of the family so take no notice you do what you feel is right for your baby.

I know how it feels to be left behind aswell, when I was on Chemotherapy for my lupus one after another of Dan's friends then mine got pregnant and I was sitting on the sidelines being told that it could take years after to get pregnant.

However look what happened :)

The best things come to those who wait and I really hope with no pressure from school and a lovely summer that you get your :bfp: :) Also means you wont be that big in the main heat over there!!!

KS...keep going with the :sex: Dan and I went at it for 5 days either side of O, if we'd not got :bfp: i'd have been expecting a gold star for effort!!! lol.

Lincoln...FXd for you matey and if not, less :wine: and more :sex: next month :haha: saying that I wished I'd got more :wine: down my neck as I could murder a cold bottle of Rose in the sun with my best friend!!! Oh well next summer!!
:)

Lots of :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

weve dtd every day since 1 day b4 ov,, soi want a goldstar this month too plz,, thisam we was at it for half an hour or morelol,, hubby was late for work too,, that wud of been a good excuse lol xx


----------



## starcrossed

https://www.clipartguide.com/_thumbs/0512-0707-3012-5850.jpg​
Thats for now, hopefully it'll turn into a lovely :bfp:

xxxx


----------



## lizlemon

starcrossed said:


> Welcome lizlemon, hopefully you'll have a lucky stay in our thread, we seem to be doing quite well!! You got married the week before us!! (think you had a beautiful day weatherwise from what I can remember!!)
> 
> Hope ladies you are all well!!! sending you lots of :dust: so you can come and join us in the graduate thread!!!
> 
> Delly xxx[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

Well remembered - it was amazing weather on the day which just added to it being more perfect than i could imagine! :winkwink:

Also hoping the group's luck rubs off as I have not had a snifter of anything real happening, seem to 'see/ feel' loads of signs that turn out to be false! But the months trying starts again nd hopefully this will be the one!


----------



## starcrossed

Our day wasnt bad but it was blinking windy, I have loads of pics with my veil blowing away hehe!!!

Softcups, Temp, preseed/concieve + and lots of :sex: 2 months of that and we concieved Pudding :)

This is after being told it would take years!!!

Good luck matey!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Tried Pre seed last month after reading about the success. I have high hopes for it!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

So I am on summer break! I really am excited. I am off until August 9th. 

I called the FS (where dh has his sa done). They said they had faxed the results on May 26! They said they would send them again. So I called my dr's office and they said someone would call me. When I hadn't heard from them by this afternoon, I called back. It took about 15 minutes, but I finally got a hold of someone who knew what they were doing. She said she had the reults, but my dr would have to look at them before they would be explained to me. She said to call first thing in the morning. I guess I've waited three weeks, so one more day won't kill me. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie how damn annoying!!!!!!

When I had my first blood test when I fell pregnant the nuff nuffs at the clinic couldn't get through to me on my phone so rang my emergency contact and told them to tell me to contact them when I did they said the doctor wants to discuss my results obviously something less than favorable has happened how soon can I get in? So I went straight there sat in the waiting room for an hour thinking my baby must be dead or I've got AIDS and was on the verge of tears the whole time! And when I finally got in the doctors like "oh your not immune to rubella, stay away from anyone with the German measles and we'll imunise you after the birth"

all in all Lucie, doctors surgeries suck!!


----------



## happilytrying

Hello Ladies,

I would like to join your group. Hubby and I were married on December 27, 2009. We had a beach wedding in Santa Rosa Beach, Florida. I am "officially" trying this month but we have talked about it for the past 2 months so you could consider this the 3rd the month.


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome happilytrying! I love the picture of your kitty. :)


----------



## happilytrying

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome happilytrying! I love the picture of your kitty. :)

Aww thank you, she is a handful and acts like she is my baby. DH said today she will be jealous once I get my :bfp: and bring home a :blue: or :pink: lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

happilytrying said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join your group. Hubby and I were married on December 27, 2009. We had a beach wedding in Santa Rosa Beach, Florida. I am "officially" trying this month but we have talked about it for the past 2 months so you could consider this the 3rd the month.

Welcome! You got married on my birthday!:happydance: How cool!:hugs:


----------



## happilytrying

mrskcbrown said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join your group. Hubby and I were married on December 27, 2009. We had a beach wedding in Santa Rosa Beach, Florida. I am "officially" trying this month but we have talked about it for the past 2 months so you could consider this the 3rd the month.
> 
> Welcome! You got married on my birthday!:happydance: How cool!:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks and happy late bday lol.


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome happliy trying! You have joined a very lovely group here and might I add lucky, too! I have 2 kitties at home who are my babies - not sure how they will react when I bring :baby: home!


----------



## happilytrying

lovealittle1 said:


> welcome happliy trying! You have joined a very lovely group here and might I add lucky, too! I have 2 kitties at home who are my babies - not sure how they will react when I bring :baby: home!

Aww thanks and lol I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies. The news is in, and it's not the greatest. The nurse called to give the results but they wouldn't talk to me. They talked to dh and he hung up pretty upset. So I called back and due to laws here the lady said to put it on speaker phone so I could hear. Basically she told me that everything was low. Also she said that there were white blood cells present. The nurse said dh needed to see a urologist. When I asked why we had to wait 3 weeks for the results, she explained that they were in the process of transferring over from paper records to digital ones. She apologized over and over, especially when I started crying. :( She then asked me how old I was and said "I understand that every period is a mourning process". WTF??? You messed up! Admit it! 

So then I called the place where dh got the SA done (a FS office). I then told the lady there what the first lady had said. She asked if he needed another SA, or if we needed to become patients. I was so frustrated and upset, I started crying again. She immediately apologized and tried her best to explain what the results were. All the FS wrote on the results were that the volume,motility,and morphology were all "outside of normal range". She got upset for me when I told her what the first office had told me (about the paper being lost in a pile of papers for 3 weeks). She said "I will call them and find out what is going on". She said that she doesn't normally do this, but she wanted to get answers for me. She was working by herself, so she said she would be able to call me in the morning. 

DH and I are both pretty upset. Also, today at school, I had to listen to 2 older women on my grade level tell me over and over, "If you just relax, it'll happen", and other cliche statements. I looked at them and said, "There are other things involved. I'm on medication. We have other problems" That shut them up thankfully.

I'm glad that I'm able to vent here. Thanks for reading my novel of an entry. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies. The news is in, and it's not the greatest. The nurse called to give the results but they wouldn't talk to me. They talked to dh and he hung up pretty upset. So I called back and due to laws here the lady said to put it on speaker phone so I could hear. Basically she told me that everything was low. Also she said that there were white blood cells present. The nurse said dh needed to see a urologist. When I asked why we had to wait 3 weeks for the results, she explained that they were in the process of transferring over from paper records to digital ones. She apologized over and over, especially when I started crying. :( She then asked me how old I was and said "I understand that every period is a mourning process". WTF??? You messed up! Admit it!
> 
> So then I called the place where dh got the SA done (a FS office). I then told the lady there what the first lady had said. She asked if he needed another SA, or if we needed to become patients. I was so frustrated and upset, I started crying again. She immediately apologized and tried her best to explain what the results were. All the FS wrote on the results were that the volume,motility,and morphology were all "outside of normal range". She got upset for me when I told her what the first office had told me (about the paper being lost in a pile of papers for 3 weeks). She said "I will call them and find out what is going on". She said that she doesn't normally do this, but she wanted to get answers for me. She was working by herself, so she said she would be able to call me in the morning.
> 
> DH and I are both pretty upset. Also, today at school, I had to listen to 2 older women on my grade level tell me over and over, "If you just relax, it'll happen", and other cliche statements. I looked at them and said, "There are other things involved. I'm on medication. We have other problems" That shut them up thankfully.
> 
> I'm glad that I'm able to vent here. Thanks for reading my novel of an entry.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

:hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

welcome hapilytrying x


----------



## happilytrying

Lincoln Girl said:


> welcome hapilytrying x

thank you


----------



## Betheney

Oh Lucie

I'm so sorry dearest :-( I don't know what to say. Receiving any kind of News like you have is obviously very upsetting but it does not at all mean you will never have children.

I wish there was something I could do, I'm thinking of you.

Love


----------



## lolley

Lucie im sorry hun,
big :hugs:

I know its not the news you wanted but on the positive side at least he has some little swimmers in there. I also read on here of a lady whose partner/husband had his results back and they were worse she did some research into it and started giving him some sort of vitamin (i think) When the went back to the fs they could believe the diffenence in his sa, they said it was un heard of!
now having said that it was a couple of months ago and cant remember who wrote it, but i will have a look to see if i can find it :)


----------



## lolley

:hi: happilytyring


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, my doctor herself called me today. She was furious about how the lady handled it yesterday. She explained the results to me in a way I understood. DH's volume was a 1.1 (she said they like to see at least 2), motility was 45% (50% is normal), and morphology is 16% (normal is 30%). Also, she said the viscosity was 2, with 0-1 being "in range". The way she explained that to me was that for lack of a better term, his sample was "thick". She also said there were white blood cells present, which could mean any number of things. She suggested that when we get back from our trip (we are leaving in 1 week!), DH needs to see a urologist and get things further checked out. She said the volume issue could simply be due to nerves. She also said that IUI would probaby work well for us. 

I asked her if I should even bother with my third round of clomid, and she said it was up to me. She said that if I did, to "have sex whenever I want and not be stressed about timing". I really love this lady. She went out of her way to apologize for my horrible experience yesterday. Then she gave me the name of the supervisor of the woman who called me yesterday. She said she would be calling the supervisor too and expressing her displeasure over how this was handled. 

Today I am filled with much more hope than yesterday. I feel much better knowing what we are working with. I now need to look into vitimins for DH. Also, I think I may have gotten a + opk earlier (on an ic-digital was a -). I am planning on jumping DH when he gets home. :) As my dr said- "It only takes 1". 

I hope everyone else is doing wonderful.


----------



## lovealittle1

Lucie - glad to hear that your doctor is so nice and she took the time to explain everything to you properly. And yep it does only take 1!! Happy :sex:


----------



## happilytrying

lolley said:


> :hi: happilytyring

hello, looking forward to getting to know you ladies


----------



## happilytrying

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies, my doctor herself called me today. She was furious about how the lady handled it yesterday. She explained the results to me in a way I understood. DH's volume was a 1.1 (she said they like to see at least 2), motility was 45% (50% is normal), and morphology is 16% (normal is 30%). Also, she said the viscosity was 2, with 0-1 being "in range". The way she explained that to me was that for lack of a better term, his sample was "thick". She also said there were white blood cells present, which could mean any number of things. She suggested that when we get back from our trip (we are leaving in 1 week!), DH needs to see a urologist and get things further checked out. She said the volume issue could simply be due to nerves. She also said that IUI would probaby work well for us.
> 
> I asked her if I should even bother with my third round of clomid, and she said it was up to me. She said that if I did, to "have sex whenever I want and not be stressed about timing". I really love this lady. She went out of her way to apologize for my horrible experience yesterday. Then she gave me the name of the supervisor of the woman who called me yesterday. She said she would be calling the supervisor too and expressing her displeasure over how this was handled.
> 
> Today I am filled with much more hope than yesterday. I feel much better knowing what we are working with. I now need to look into vitimins for DH. Also, I think I may have gotten a + opk earlier (on an ic-digital was a -). I am planning on jumping DH when he gets home. :) As my dr said- "It only takes 1".
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing wonderful.

Glad things are looking up for you hun :hugs:


----------



## starcrossed

Yay for Lucie!!!

(JUMP HIS BONES!!!) ;) xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies, my doctor herself called me today. She was furious about how the lady handled it yesterday. She explained the results to me in a way I understood. DH's volume was a 1.1 (she said they like to see at least 2), motility was 45% (50% is normal), and morphology is 16% (normal is 30%). Also, she said the viscosity was 2, with 0-1 being "in range". The way she explained that to me was that for lack of a better term, his sample was "thick". She also said there were white blood cells present, which could mean any number of things. She suggested that when we get back from our trip (we are leaving in 1 week!), DH needs to see a urologist and get things further checked out. She said the volume issue could simply be due to nerves. She also said that IUI would probaby work well for us.
> 
> I asked her if I should even bother with my third round of clomid, and she said it was up to me. She said that if I did, to "have sex whenever I want and not be stressed about timing". I really love this lady. She went out of her way to apologize for my horrible experience yesterday. Then she gave me the name of the supervisor of the woman who called me yesterday. She said she would be calling the supervisor too and expressing her displeasure over how this was handled.
> 
> Today I am filled with much more hope than yesterday. I feel much better knowing what we are working with. I now need to look into vitimins for DH. Also, I think I may have gotten a + opk earlier (on an ic-digital was a -). I am planning on jumping DH when he gets home. :) As my dr said- "It only takes 1".
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing wonderful.

glad you feel better about it all today :hugs: x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

AF due saturday!!

will she or wont she appear????

I cant even afford a test and i think hubby would rather wait. If im late though i will raid the penny jar to get a test. We are so skint this month!!!


----------



## Betheney

Lucie

Everything does sound much more promising, IUI is no big deal its not that costly from what i hear.

Jen1802 i have talked to for months and months, she's really into TCM and all that but her husband was given bad SA results and they were devastated however they fell pregnant shortly after. You should PM her, she's so very lovely.

Betheney


----------



## happilytrying

Lincoln Girl said:


> AF due saturday!!
> 
> will she or wont she appear????
> 
> I cant even afford a test and i think hubby would rather wait. If im late though i will raid the penny jar to get a test. We are so skint this month!!!

Hopefully she doesnt come so you wont waste a test, gl :thumbup:


----------



## starcrossed

Lincoln Girl said:


> AF due saturday!!
> 
> will she or wont she appear????
> 
> I cant even afford a test and i think hubby would rather wait. If im late though i will raid the penny jar to get a test. We are so skint this month!!!

 poundland tests are reliable :) 2 for a quid xxx


----------



## happilytrying

*I really really really wish the  would leave me so I can get back to  with my DH so I can get my . What do you ladies do to past the time and keep your mind off  while the  is visting?*


----------



## keepsmiling

we normally have nites in watch films if were not workin, and we take the dog 4 lots of wlks in the evening too lol,, that may sound boring but hey, keeps me fit too with all the walkin xx


----------



## Betheney

I always got really depressed during af because I wasn't pregnant. I spent the time sooking and stuffing my face


----------



## keepsmiling

love ur siggy betheny love the newlywed thing, how did u get tht, xx


----------



## Betheney

Keep smiling I make them for everyone  did you ever give us your album link? I can make you one.


----------



## Betheney

Oh you did give the link but I was too slack to make one. I was probably waiting to see if you would hang around, I USUALLY only like to make em for the ones who stick around and contribute


----------



## keepsmiling

im here for the long haul,, aww im gutted now, there lovely xxx
as if ur almost 18weeks, how time flys xx


----------



## Betheney

I feel terrible I never made you one I was sure I had made everyone who uploaded the album one. I know 18 weeks!!!! It's dragging by but 18 weeks does feel like the pregnancy is fairly established now.

I promise to make you a siggy soon, maybe within the next few hours, just depends if I can get on the computer (I'm on the iPod) I'll even make you 2 because I was that slack ;-)


----------



## keepsmiling

aww thanks,, have u got ur gender scan soon then, u goin 2 find out wht it is?
xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Betheney said:


> I feel terrible I never made you one I was sure I had made everyone who uploaded the album one. I know 18 weeks!!!! It's dragging by but 18 weeks does feel like the pregnancy is fairly established now.
> 
> I promise to make you a siggy soon, maybe within the next few hours, just depends if I can get on the computer (I'm on the iPod) I'll even make you 2 because I was that slack ;-)

18 weeks!! Wow-may seem to be going slow for you hun but I think your pregnancy is going fast!! You are almost half way there:happydance::happydance: xxxooo


----------



## Betheney

Oh Lal I so desperately want to be 20 weeks I'm counting down to 20 like crazy!!!! I feel it's taken a long time to get here but I do feel that I'm well and truly into the pregnancy, 18 weeks is the first week of month 5 which feels like a big stepping stone. I'm having a baby shower at 25 weeks and I'll be 6 months then, I'm also going to a wedding and can't wait to buy a dress and show off my belly to all my old friends who will be at the wedding (who I haven't seen in years as I moved states) it's been such a great week.

By the way I have new bump pics on my journal


----------



## Betheney

keepsmiling said:


> aww thanks,, have u got ur gender scan soon then, u goin 2 find out wht it is?
> xx

No me and hubby are going to wait for the surprise. It's our first so it's not important what the sex is. It's made it quite fun not knowing 

I was surprised when I came onto bnb I thought team yellow would be reasonably large but it's so tiny.... Everyone these days find out


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh id def be on team yellow too xx


----------



## lovealittle1

I am pretty sure we are going to be on team yellow too


----------



## Betheney

Oh really?!?!? That's fantastic girls! Hooray for us. I love not knowing!


----------



## keepsmiling

i think ur siggy is rong beth, it says u married the love of ur life oct 10th 2010?
x


----------



## Betheney

Ah yes that would be wrong :-S should say 2009 hahaha will have to change that soon


----------



## Betheney

Actually I didn't even get married on the 10th I got married on the 11th!!!!!! GOD! 

BABY BRAIN MUCH?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## keepsmiling

lol i thought i misread it lol, xx


----------



## Betheney

Thanks lovey! Won't be doing ur sig tonight can't get on the comp, pretty busy next few days at work and watching the world cup, but you will get one asap

love love love


----------



## keepsmiling

thats fine, whenerer ur free to do it

iv been gettin af pains all day today and last nite so think im out this month1 xx


----------



## Betheney

Argh I had af pains then three days later got a BFP and they were DEFINITELY af pains, exactly the same as usual


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi all!
I'm having a bit of a nightmare at the moment! I'm currently 16 days late and have had a grand total of 5 negative pregnancy tests! I went to the doctor on Monday and got told that with my symptoms it sounds like I probably am pregnant but they can't do a test for me (neither urine or blood) because it's "not an unwanted pregnancy"! So I'm stuck feeling knackered and nauseas all day, throwing up most mornings, etc and not knowing if it's because there's something wrong with me or because I'm pregnant! :dohh: Ah well, at least the spotting I was having has stopped! The doctor did say that he was looking forward to me coming back when I have my positive test! That's something too, I guess! I'm testing again on Sunday morning. Hopefully I'll finally get that 2nd line!

Beca :wave:


----------



## happilytrying

EstelSeren said:


> Hi all!
> I'm having a bit of a nightmare at the moment! I'm currently 16 days late and have had a grand total of 5 negative pregnancy tests! I went to the doctor on Monday and got told that with my symptoms it sounds like I probably am pregnant but they can't do a test for me (neither urine or blood) because it's "not an unwanted pregnancy"! So I'm stuck feeling knackered and nauseas all day, throwing up most mornings, etc and not knowing if it's because there's something wrong with me or because I'm pregnant! :dohh: Ah well, at least the spotting I was having has stopped! The doctor did say that he was looking forward to me coming back when I have my positive test! That's something too, I guess! I'm testing again on Sunday morning. Hopefully I'll finally get that 2nd line!
> 
> Beca :wave:

I hope everything works out for you and you get that :bfp. My MIL just told me she didnt find out she was pregnant with DH until she was 21 weeks.


----------



## lovealittle1

good luck estel - fingers crossed you get your :bfp:


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:

i will catch up with you all soon x


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:
> 
> i will catch up with you all soon x

Im so sorry Lolley.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley- so, so very sorry to hear of your mc.:hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lolley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:
> 
> i will catch up with you all soon x

im so so sorry lolley :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Estel, I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> lolley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:
> 
> i will catch up with you all soon x
> 
> im so so sorry lolley :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Any news Lincoln girl? Im looking at your ticker......:hugs:

Praying for a BFP Estel.:hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

:hugs: lolley! I'm so, so sorry! :hugs:

Beca :wave:


----------



## keepsmiling

oh im so sorry lolley ! xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

mrskcbrown said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:
> 
> i will catch up with you all soon x
> 
> im so so sorry lolley :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Any news Lincoln girl? Im looking at your ticker......:hugs:
> 
> Praying for a BFP Estel.:hugs:Click to expand...

im out hun :( got some brown spotting last night and lots of brown blood just now, which i know willgo full flow later, ive got some cramps too. I hate it :(

thank you for thinking of me xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:
> 
> i will catch up with you all soon x
> 
> im so so sorry lolley :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Any news Lincoln girl? Im looking at your ticker......:hugs:
> 
> Praying for a BFP Estel.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im out hun :( got some brown spotting last night and lots of brown blood just now, which i know willgo full flow later, ive got some cramps too. I hate it :(
> 
> thank you for thinking of me xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:Lincolngirl:hugs: Sorry about the witch!:growlmad:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

mrskcbrown said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolley said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope your all well, sorry i haven't been around much but im back joining you again after a mc :cry:
> 
> i will catch up with you all soon x
> 
> im so so sorry lolley :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Any news Lincoln girl? Im looking at your ticker......:hugs:
> 
> Praying for a BFP Estel.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im out hun :( got some brown spotting last night and lots of brown blood just now, which i know willgo full flow later, ive got some cramps too. I hate it :(
> 
> thank you for thinking of me xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Lincolngirl:hugs: Sorry about the witch!:growlmad:Click to expand...


Thankyou hunny, its weird though because i havent had any since :shrug: i guess it will come later tho but im secretly clinging on to any bit of hope xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

yep CD 1 today :(

will have to sort my ticker later


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> yep CD 1 today :(
> 
> will have to sort my ticker later

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry she got you Lincoln :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Egg released and hopefully i can catch her and keep her this month!!! Fingers crossed. Any one else ovulating now?


----------



## Lucie73821

Lizlemon- even though my chart doesn't say so, I'm pretty sure I O'd a few days ago. So we're not too far apart. :).


Lincoln Girl, I'm sorry the witch got you. 

Nothing exciting going on here. We're gearing up for our big road trip. We are leaving sometime on Wednesday. We will be driving straight through to Michigan. Should be about a 24 hour drive. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## happilytrying

Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?


----------



## lizlemon

happilytrying said:


> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?

:hugs: definately! every month xxxx but it will be one day, hoping its yours this month xx


----------



## happilytrying

lizlemon said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty down lately. Not sure if I will get my :bfp: this month or early part of June. You ever just feel like this isnt your month?
> 
> :hugs: definately! every month xxxx but it will be one day, hoping its yours this month xxClick to expand...

Aww thank you, I need all I can get :haha:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Im feeling down AF is being a right cow :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ Lucie: Ugh, I hate car rides. Im from chicago and live in mississippi now and its an 8 hour ride and I feel like Im going to die. Once I went to VA to visit my hubbys family and it was 12 hours:wacko:.:haha: I hope you have a very enjoyable ride, and that you guys have fun and no irritation. Make sure to sing really loudly too:haha:.

@ Lincoln: Hope it gets better hun.:hugs:

@happilytrying: dont give up yet.:hugs:

@lizlemon: Hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

well im getin close to the end of the 2ww!! im 9dpo and have had 2 :bfn: on ics, waitin til omorrow to test again xx


----------



## lovealittle1

heres some :dust: keepsmiling


----------



## Lucie73821

Thought I'd check in with you lovely ladies. 

Just called to make dh's urologist apt. Wanted to go in the week we get back (August 9) but as luck would have it the dr is on vacation from the 6th-29th! Made an appt for Sept 2nd, but I'm bummed we have to wait that long. I only have one refill left on my clomid, so I might try to get back into the dr. before his appt. If not, I may give soy a try for that month. 

I've made the decision to not temp or do opk's while we're on our trip. I have been very stressed lately and I don't think temping and opks helped any. If anything, I think they've added to my stress. I hope my laid back approach isn't the wrong choice.

Hope everyone else is well. Lincoln-sorry AF is being a pain, KS-I hope you're just testing too early. Graduates-hope everything is well with you guys. Lolley-hope you are doing ok.


----------



## lizlemon

sorry you have to wait ages for dr's app.But I think you re right to just enjoy your holiday and not worry about monitoring everything - thats what we are going to do too. Two weeks of relaxtion and bliss in Croatia. Where you off to?


----------



## Betheney

Our last month of ttc was pretty stressfull and I decided the next two months we were going to have time off, I decided on the last day we BDd around ovulation, as soon as I did decided that I looked forward to the next 2 stress free months and relaxed instantly, and that was our BFP month.... Who knows maybe the lack of stress helped eggy implant.

Have a great holiday!!! Good luck with everything lucie


----------



## Lucie73821

lizlemon said:


> sorry you have to wait ages for dr's app.But I think you re right to just enjoy your holiday and not worry about monitoring everything - thats what we are going to do too. Two weeks of relaxtion and bliss in Croatia. Where you off to?

We are headed to Michigan and Wisconsin. The drive from where we live in Florida to my Dad's in Michigan is about 24 hours. This will be the fourth summer we have made the trip, and our second with our cat.


----------



## happilytrying

Betheney said:


> Our last month of ttc was pretty stressfull and I decided the next two months we were going to have time off, I decided on the last day we BDd around ovulation, as soon as I did decided that I looked forward to the next 2 stress free months and relaxed instantly, and that was our BFP month.... Who knows maybe the lack of stress helped eggy implant.
> 
> Have a great holiday!!! Good luck with everything lucie

That is what I have decided to do. Is not be so stressful and worrying if I am Oving or not. I am just going to kick back and enjoy being married. We leave for our vacation on the 6th and who knows maybe the relaxation will help get me knocked up but am not going to focus on that to much :happydance:.


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> lizlemon said:
> 
> 
> sorry you have to wait ages for dr's app.But I think you re right to just enjoy your holiday and not worry about monitoring everything - thats what we are going to do too. Two weeks of relaxtion and bliss in Croatia. Where you off to?
> 
> We are headed to Michigan and Wisconsin. The drive from where we live in Florida to my Dad's in Michigan is about 24 hours. This will be the fourth summer we have made the trip, and our second with our cat.Click to expand...


we always tke our cats to my prents, but only a two hour drive - hope your cat is quiet, one of ours likes to howl on the way back to our house - must prefer my parents' house :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well we made it. It took us about 27 hours. We were towing a car that we are selling to my dad. Plus we had to stop several times to give our cat a break from being in his cage. I am exhausted! On Sunday we are headed to Wisconsin. That is a 10 hour drive. :(

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lucie73821

Where is everyone? :(.


----------



## happilytrying

Hi ladies how was your weekend? This weekend was very good and DH and I did a lot of "marital activities" lol so hopefully it gets me to my :bfp: . Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

hope we are all well

no idea what CD im on but thats a good thing. less stress is the way to go for us. :winkwink:

Nothing to report except the horrid AF has finally gone away (well few days ago now)

Im excited as im off on holiday in 9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :plane: i cant wait, we are off to benidorm for 3 days 4 nights for our 1st anniversay :cloud9: cant believe its nearly a year already!!!

need to sort out my ticker as its completely wrong!!! will put my FF one up i think

lots of :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope we are all well
> 
> no idea what CD im on but thats a good thing. less stress is the way to go for us. :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing to report except the horrid AF has finally gone away (well few days ago now)
> 
> Im excited as im off on holiday in 9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :plane: i cant wait, we are off to benidorm for 3 days 4 nights for our 1st anniversay :cloud9: cant believe its nearly a year already!!!
> 
> need to sort out my ticker as its completely wrong!!! will put my FF one up i think
> 
> lots of :dust: to you all xxx

Have a wonderful first anniversary!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## happilytrying

Lincoln Girl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope we are all well
> 
> no idea what CD im on but thats a good thing. less stress is the way to go for us. :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing to report except the horrid AF has finally gone away (well few days ago now)
> 
> Im excited as im off on holiday in 9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :plane: i cant wait, we are off to benidorm for 3 days 4 nights for our 1st anniversay :cloud9: cant believe its nearly a year already!!!
> 
> need to sort out my ticker as its completely wrong!!! will put my FF one up i think
> 
> lots of :dust: to you all xxx

Aww thats nice, I cant wait for mine!


----------



## Lucie73821

Lincoln girl- I hope you have a wonderful anniversary trip. Mine is coming up in just 1 month. We are going on a trip for ours too, and I can't wait! :)

Nothing new to report here. I've been feeling really bloated lately, like I usually feel after AF starts, and I'm not really sure what to make of it. I'm trying my best not to symptom spot.

I hope everyone else is doing well! We need some more chatter in here! :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

thanks ladies. i so cant wait to go away.


hope you have a fab trip too Lucie

well im 1 week from OV and getting crampy pains. Some months i get pains and some i dont. Last month i got them from 1 week before OV to one week after!! Im weird!! :haha:

im so hot tonight!! the weather in the uk at the mo is unbelieveable!!! so so hot, we arent used to this!!

well nearly bedtime for me

night everyone xx


----------



## Lucie73821

I am CD 29 as of right now, and my first clomid cycle was 33 days long. If this one is the same, I can expect AF around Tuesday. Last time I also started spotting on CD 31, but I'm crossing my fingers that won't happen this time. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot, but I've had a few symptoms that I dare say might be promising. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, it only makes AF that much harder to deal with. Hope all is well with everyone. I do hope that this thread gets a bit more action soon, I miss chatting with you lovely ladies.


----------



## keepsmiling

i cnt c the baner u did 4 me betheney xx


----------



## Betheney

Keep smiling it's on post one of this thread, at the bottom of the first post it says "banners" and then it's got a "spoiler" you have to click on to view all the banners, your banner will be at the bottom. I just notices I had a error in your link but I've fixes it now

love


----------



## lovealittle1

Lost of :dust: :dust: for you Lucie


----------



## lolley

Hey Lucie,

I will be back on here next week, i had to take a couple of weeks out first.

Im going to London for the weekend to see a show with my hubby so wont be on, but i will def be chatting again after that :)

Lots of :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Glad to hear from you Lolley! I understand needing a break. I hope you have a fantastic weekend in London!


----------



## Lucie73821

Looks like I spoke too soon. Spotting today. AF will be here in the next few days. :(


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon. Spotting today. AF will be here in the next few days. :(

i hope she stays away hunny :hugs:xxx

As for me i think i am OVing early :wacko: Ive had loads of EWCM friday/sat and im not due to OV till wednesday. Who knows whats happening bed we had lots of :sex: this morning so fingers crossed if i have OVed now or will later :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## lizlemon

:hello - hope everyone has had a good weekend. I am also waiting to see if AF turns up tomorrow/tuesday. I think it will as do not feel pg. But hoping I am one of those people who get loads of signs when it is has not happened and none when it has :headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lizlemon said:


> :hello - hope everyone has had a good weekend. I am also waiting to see if AF turns up tomorrow/tuesday. I think it will as do not feel pg. But hoping I am one of those people who get loads of signs when it is has not happened and none when it has :headspin::headspin::headspin:

good luck lizlemon. hope she stays away xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

no idea idf i have OVed or not yet but the signs say i just have done at the weekend.

time will tell. Ill wait at least till the 17th to see xx


----------



## lizlemon

:wacko:She got me!!! Nevermind try again next month. Very pleased as I have not cried this month!! I think I have found some acceptance that its goner take awhile


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry she got you liz :hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

so sorry lizlemon xx


----------



## Mrsfaram

Can I join this fun group?? I am a newlywed! We got married March 20, 2010. Our situation is a little different than the norm because we have an age difference (14 years) and he has had a vasectomy. He is having a reversal in like two weeks and we are praying it works!


----------



## Lorts

Welcome Mrs Faram! :howdy: Congratulations on getting married and I hope the reversal works. A guy at work had a reversal and he now has a son... so he is proof it works! Fingers crossed for you! 

Liz and Lucie, sorry to hear :witch: got you. :hugs:

Lincoln Girl.... How are you feeling? How many DPO are you?


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

im back :happydance: I had a lovely weekend in London and am thinking i should get my backside into gear and get back on here!

I think it will be a while before we can try again cause of my long cycles, just got to wait it out and see what happens. Im back to charting although they are all over the place at the moment which i was told they would be, im only doing it to see if i O or not.

:hugs: Lucie and Lizlemon sorry she got you.

:hi: mrsfaram this group is fab you will be madevery welcome :)


----------



## Lorts

Hay Lolley, good to have you back. How was the show?? :flower:


----------



## Mrsfaram

Thanks for the welcome! I am happy to be here. I feel lost jumping in midship but I'm sure I'll learn everyone's stories soon!!


----------



## lolley

Lorts said:


> Hay Lolley, good to have you back. How was the show?? :flower:

Thank you,

the show was fab, such imagination :)
we also did something fun and had one of those photos where you dress up in either victorian, tudor, wild west or ganster outfits. My god its brilliant looks so real :haha:


----------



## Lucie73821

Liz, sorry about the witch. 

Mrsfaram, Welcome!

Lolley-so glad you're back! I'm glad you had a good time
in London. :)

Well the witch officially showed up yesterday. On a positive note; this cycle was only 32 days. That's a pretty big improvement from my 46 day cycles, so in that aspect I am pleased. I have one more month of my clomid, and I will be using it. When we get back to Florida in August, I will be going back to the Dr. and hopefully finding out what the next step will be. 

DH and I booked a trip to Las Vegas for October! I am so excited. It will be
my 4th time there, and our 3rd time going together. :)

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lorts

Lucie - Im sssoooooooo jealous. I wish I was in Florida. I love love love that place! I am Disney crazy and love all the rides and the magic of the place! I am nagging DH to go next yr. DD loves it too and I really want to take her back. She often watches the home movies and wants to go back! I used to go to Florida every yr as a kid. My dad loves it too and loves all the parks. I think I have been about 16 times now. Aaawwww!! How far from the parks do you live?? x

Lolley - The shows amaze me every time. I'm pleased you had a lovely time! Scan your picture on.... we all want to see it!! xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lorts- We live about 3 hours south of all the parks. We go to Disney every fall for the annual Food and Wine Festival. It's so fun. We go with three or four other couples and rent a house and make a weekend out of it. :). Growing up I went to the parks every year (I grew up in Michigan), and we also used to have a yearly pass to Disney.


----------



## Lucie73821

Wow, where did everyone go? :(


----------



## starcrossed

It"s like a ghost town in crossover too :( everyone must be off partying LOL I just read you live byish Disney, lucky thing!! My Canadian cousins have a holiday home in Florida (the ones who took us in when we were stuck over there) I may have to butter them up for a visit LOL NYC has been the only stateside adventure but I know I want MORE!! Lol. Maybe when little man is big enough bring the grandparents and we can all go Disney :) think we'll have to do with Alton Towers in the meantime.
Anyway peeps come back and natter that goes for crossover in 1st tri come say hello!!!
Pudding's genderscan pics up in there :) we're very much team :blue: as you can't miss his little winkie LOL
Lots of :dust: for everyone in here!!!
Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

sorry Lucie,

it must be me!! I came on to say i was back and must of scared everyone off, as since then no one is around :haha:

I keep checking if anyone has posted so i can chat but nothing! I have nothing to say really im still in limbo waiting for my 1st af after mc,its so boring waiting, just want it to hurry up so we can try again, but i have not even O'd yet!

How are you doing? are you doing clomid again this month? you seemed alot better on it last month :)

sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey guys! Glad to see some familiar faces in here. As for me, I took my 3rd clomid last night. Also, I found a blog by some FS ( https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/ ) that talks about the new WHO standards for semen. According to those, my DH's #s all fall within the normal range! That gives me so much hope! 

On a non TTC note, I could use some good vibes/prayers for my grandmother. She's in the hospital at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Lucie73821

Delly-could you point me in the direction of the cross-over thread? I'd like to pop in and say hello there too, but I couldn't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## starcrossed

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...weds-crossover-thread-first-trimester-22.html

There you go Lucie, just seen MrsKCbrown got a new funky avatar going on :)

REALLY QUIET in there too!! Think everyone has dropped off the earth which is a shame as I'm off work with no one to say hi to LOL

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Delly-I'm off work too, so we can chat! :) Thanks for the link!


----------



## starcrossed

Hurrah :) Its ace being a teacher, however we're not on hols but dr has signed me off work because of sciatica :(

It's nice being a lady of leisure :) however the fact Im walking like an old lady is rubbish atm. 

Popping down to homebase (bit like home depot) after to go look at paint testers for Pudding :) I have seen the cutest set so going to pick paints around that :)

I'm loving the baby blue one!

https://jennytots.co.uk/ourshop/prod_681446-Made-to-order-STAR-CradleCrib-Nursery-sets.html

Hopefully now with hubby's :spermy: being in normal and your 3rd clomid you'll be doing all this soon!!!

I think you have more to choose from tho over there, especially clothes, was amazed in NYC looking round!


----------



## Lucie73821

What a cute set Delly! Have a fab time picking out the paint!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - just got home from a 5 day music festival hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Lorts

Hello!! I have been in and out of both the threads but seen that it has been a ghost town. I think everyone is enjoying the sun and having BBQS every night! Its not often we feel the heat in the UK! :haha:

Lucie - Good news about DH. :thumbup: We will all be stalking you this month. Go :spermy: go!


----------



## lolley

Delly i love that set :) i also like the white with baby blue stars they are just fabby :winkwink:

LAL - hope you had a good time at the festival

Lucie - sending lots of [-o&lt; for you grandma hope everything is ok


well i have just been speaking to dh, i did a random opk today just to see how i was going and its quite dark not positive. I have been doing research and have read that there is no medical reason for you not to try straight after a mc its only for dating purposes and to make sure your mentally ok. Well i have never been mentally ok anyway :haha: and i can date from O by charting so thats no problem. So we are just going to go with it and if we fancy any :sex: then we will and not use any protection that way if it happens it happens if it doesnt were not actively trying so no harm done :)


----------



## lolley

Hey Lorts :)

Just seen you have your scan in 2 days :happydance:
make sure you pop in and tell us about it, 
hope everything is perfect :flower:


----------



## Lorts

Just changed my sig. It was the 14th but I changed it to the 15th. I hope everything is going to be OK too, i'm sure it is! I am looking forward to seeing Baby H again! My daughter is coming with us this time as I want to include her with everything. She is really excited and wants a sister!

I have heard the you are more fertile after a MC.... fingers crossed it is for you. X


----------



## Lucie73821

LaL- Hi there! Thanks for stopping by!

Lorts- I see you have a scan coming up. How exciting! I think it's a wonderful idea to take your daughter with you.

Lolley- I too have heard that you are more fertile after a MC. I think taking it easy and BDing when you want to is a great idea!


----------



## tashaholtz

My name is Natasha Holtzclaw, married on Dec. 19th 2009 and am currently ttc


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome Natasha!


----------



## lizlemon

welcome Natasha!

I am excited as the clothes I ordered from Boden in the sale have aarrived and all fit!!!! My solution to ttc is to keep on buying clothes so I have compensation to no BFP and the thought of if I do fall, then i wont be able to wear the nice clothes for a while, so should get them whilst i can!


----------



## starcrossed

I think thats a fab idea about buying clothes Liz.

I bought 2 lovely skirts just before I found out I was preggy and now I dont fit in them :cry:

However you'll need to go on a spending spree after :bfp: so all excuses to shop!!!!

(I'm still bumpless and still looking fat :haha: )

Welcome Natasha, the Newlywed TTC is a lovely group :) and we're not so bad on the crossover either ;)

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

:hi: Natasha

so this is random one! but as i have nothing really ttc to talk about at the min i got thinking last night. Why are we all called what we are???? and that includes you graduates!

So obviously Betheney is that because of her name :thumbup:

but why starcrossed and lucie etc like i said i know random but just interested :)

Im Lolley because its my gorgeous dogs name.I have 2 dogs but I have had lolley longer than my children she is 11 now and has been just fantastic. She smiles like a human, Knows when im uspet i could go on and im rambling now lol.

so anyone wnat to share???


----------



## Lorts

OK - My real name is Sarah. My maiden name is Lortal. It gets shortened to Lorts all the time. I get called Lorts rather than sarah. My number plate on my car is even Lorts!


----------



## starcrossed

I've been starcrossed since I was 14 :) Back in the infancy of the internet and chatrooms MSN you needed a handle, and that was mine and still is on WLS info, Ebay and here :haha:.

Why? Because I was studying Romeo and Juliet and I liked the word :)

(It means ill fate written by the stars if you aren't up on meanings in Shakespeare, and to be honest I've had my fair share of that)

However the stars came good for us this time and hopefully they'll keep going to get little man here safely :)

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

My name is April, but my dad always called me Lucie when I was growing up. The 73821 after my name dates from a LONG time ago. When AOL and the internet first came out, I got to pick my user name. I chose Lucie. But of course there were already like a thousand Lucie's so the computer randomly generated those numbers afterwards. That name has stuck with me since!

DH and I are headed for a picnic lunch at a waterfall today, then visiting a Shipwreck museum. I hope the rest of you lovely ladies have a fantastic day!


----------



## lolley

Lorts - I kind of guessed yours from facebook, but nice to know the story behind it :)

Delly - now i didnt expect that :wacko: I always liked your name and its been a long time since i have read shakespear so would never have got it :)

Thanks for joining in, passes the time a bit lol x


----------



## lolley

Lucie - another lovely story :) its funny how people get called random names and they stick. My DH calls his dad Will and his name is John lol.

Have a lovely day it sound like it will be fantastic :)


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome natasha :flower:

I am lovealittle1 because when I joined knew how much I would "love a little one" Think it was Betheney or Delly that shortened it to Lal. xxxx


----------



## lolley

Hi all,

well i had to go to the doctors tonight. Been having a few niggles and my stomach is swelling quite bad :( I actually look pregnant!The doc is not happy and sending me for a scan to make sure everything came away with the mc. I am going to see if i can be cheeky and get the sonographer to have a nosey about while there to make sure everything else is ok. Its good timing too as we go on holiday a week on sunday so hopefully will all be sorted for then.

hows everyone else doing?
were are you all now in your cycles i have lost track having a couple of weeks off here!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies

Could I ask for some good vibes/prayers for my grandma please? She was just released from the hospital Wednesday after being there since Saturday. Well last night she fell out of bed and broke her hip. She is back in the hospital now and has surgery scheduled for later today.

Thank you lovely ladies!

Lolley- I hope everything checks out ok with you!


----------



## lolley

oh Lucie,

I hope she is ok, sending lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

lucie im sending u lots of love too xx :hugs:x


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie I hope your Grandma has a trouble free surgery and feeing better soon xxx


----------



## lizlemon

:hugs::hugs: Lucie, hope your grandma's op went ok, thinking of you xxx


----------



## lizlemon

lolley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> well i had to go to the doctors tonight. Been having a few niggles and my stomach is swelling quite bad :( I actually look pregnant!The doc is not happy and sending me for a scan to make sure everything came away with the mc. I am going to see if i can be cheeky and get the sonographer to have a nosey about while there to make sure everything else is ok. Its good timing too as we go on holiday a week on sunday so hopefully will all be sorted for then.
> 
> hows everyone else doing?
> were are you all now in your cycles i have lost track having a couple of weeks off here!

Any news on that scan, hope all is well xx


----------



## lizlemon

:flower: very happy got a smiley face - bit early but smiling never the less


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! Just a quick update. They ended up not operating on my grandma yesterday. The doctors are meeting to discuss if she is strong enough for the surgery. I will keep you informed.

Liz- yeah for smiley faces! Get BDing! :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Lucie :hugs: for you and your Grandma


----------



## lolley

scan next wednesday at 9.45, Just want it all sorted now so we can ttc again :(

Lizlemon - woooo for smilies :happydance: get to it !!!

Keep us informed Lucie hope your ok, sending :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, surgery went fine, and she is recovering nicely. :) Thank you all for your kind words and good vibes/prayers.


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls. I've been MIA action lately. Sorry. I have no idea whats going on with everyone i''ll try pay attention now and contribute a little more


----------



## lolley

Lucie - im glad she is ok and now recovering :flower:
Im missing stalking your chart!

:hi: Betheney :) glad to see you back


----------



## Betheney

lolley i'm hanging out for your scan, i so dearly hope everything is ok and you don''t have to endure much more waiting.

Love


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley- The funny thing is, I actually miss charting a little bit! I do think taking this time off is good for me though. I will get back into it full swing when I get home (around August 6). Hope all goes well with your scan!

Betheney- Hi there! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Lucie! i have been stalking but my memory is a bit crap, i know you got the SA results back which weren't as positive as we may have hoped, gimme a quick rundown on whats going on with you and whats next


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney- DH has a urologist apt for Sept. 2nd. But according to https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/, all his numbers from his SA fall into the normal range. He did have low volume and a small number of white blood cells present, which is why he was told to see the urologist. I just finished my last dose of clomid I had a prescription for, so I will be back at the dr. the second week of Aug (that is when we will be home) to see what the next step for me will be. 

Went to visit a good friend of DH's yesterday. He was in our wedding. They are expecting their first baby in three weeks. That's 2 people from our wedding party that got pregnant right after the wedding! Seriously! I'm sorry, I'm just finding I'm a bit short on PMA at the moment. :( 

I hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## Betheney

:-( Lucie

We all know how painfull it is to see others pregnant and with children when we''re still TTC, i never found a way to get over it either unfortunately. I''m sorry your feeling crummy.

LOTS OF LOVE

Betheney


----------



## happilytrying

Hey ladies I am back from vacation and ready to TTC all over again!


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> Well ladies, surgery went fine, and she is recovering nicely. :) Thank you all for your kind words and good vibes/prayers.

Fab news, sending nice vibes to you both xx

also know exactly how you feel about the pg people from wedding - very similar to us and it hurts, though at the moment - for a change- i am chilled about it.


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome back Happily!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Heelo ladies, long time no speak

sorry ive been away so long, We had our first anniversary holiday and that was fab and then i went to see my family for the rest of the week and now im back to work boo hoo.

So whats going on with me-

CD 30. i THINK i OVed early this month on CD 15 and so today im 15 DPO which is my longest ever!!!!! im usually 13 days, last month it was 14 days but never 15. Anyway ive had some brown CM but its not like blood as in AF starting. Its more like when I OV but its brown in colour but theres not much of it at all. There was a tiny bit more earlier so im just waiting now. I did have a small bleed on CD 22 (implantation?????) and i did a test friday just gone (CD27) and that was a BFN :(.

So im just waiting now to see if this CM/spotting (if you can call it that) gets heavier?????

I dont feel like AF is coming though but i dont wanna test again just yet as for a start this cycle is completly different to my norm. I usually OV on CD 18 and have a 31 day cycle.

Time will tell


Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## lolley

welcome back happily :)

FX lincoln girl

well it looks like my body is starting to work again. FF says i have o'vd very late in my cycle but hey thats nothing new and after the mc it was expected really. I know i wont be getting my bfp this month as we did not dtd round O but im ok with that as it gives my body time to recover.

So tomorrow i have my scan and then we can start trying again next cycle, bring on the soy iso :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

oh finally the day is here for your scan lolley, i thought it would never come. I don't know why i'm so anxious about your scan but i am. I don't mean to sound like a downer but i so desperately want to hear everything is ok and there is nothing wrong.

Have my Glucose Tolerance Test tomorrow morning but i wont have the results for a few weeks.

Love


----------



## keepsmiling

lolley where did u gert ur soy? and how much was it, im thinkin of doin it nxt cycle b4 i get clomid xxx


----------



## lolley

where i get everything ebay lol
was about £7.50 but because i only took 2 a day and there was 30 in the tub they will last me 3 months :)

I did get my bfp off it the 1st time i took it too, but as you know it wasnt to be. Let me know if you cant find any and i will send the link im at work at the moment so will check back later.

Thanks Betheney :hugs: hope your test is ok !


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley- I hope your scan goes well. I think I will be trying soy next cycle too if I can't get into the dr. to get another dose of clomid. 

Betheney- I hope your test goes well too. 

I hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

:witch: got me :-(


----------



## Betheney

oh sorry LG i thought maybe this was your month. Fingers crossed to a new month.


----------



## Lorts

Lincoln Girl said:


> :witch: got me :-(


:cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lolley

Sorry Lincoln :(

So my scan was ok :)
She said there is a tiny amount of residual tissue left but its attached to the lining so will come away with next af but is so small she said its insignificant!
She had a nosey round and my overies are ok no cysts or anything and she said my uterus is back to normal. They are now classing my mc as complete and im ok to start trying after my af wooooooooo :happydance:

on another issue though ff has taken away my cross hairs so now dont know if i ov'd or not :) HURRY UP so we can start again!!! :(


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

sorry :witch: got you Lincoln :hugs:

Lolley - :happydance: that you can ttc again :wohoo:

How's everyone else doing? 

xxxx


----------



## lolley

Hi all,

my goodness its quiet again in here!!!

so just dropping in as i go on holiday for a week tomorrow, everything is a bit hectic at the moment.

so lots of :dust: for everyone while im away :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Lincoln- sorry the witch got you. 

Lolley- I hope you have a wonderful trip. 

Nothing much new with me. I think I Od yesterday, so I guess that puts me in the TWW. AF is due when we are in Savannah, but fingers crossed she stays away! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Lolley, i''m glad your scan results weren't bad and that you can start TTC as soon as this cycle is over, i peaked on your FF and saw that you have your cross hairs back.

Lucie, this one is your last one with clomid yes? good luck muffin.

Love Love Love


----------



## Lincoln Girl

gosh its quiet in here

nothing to tell from me, just waiting to OV now

lots of :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. Not feeling very positive. Had a big family reunion this past weekend. While it was fun, it was also depressing. There were tons of little kids there under the age of 5, including my cousin's 1 month old. Then there was the "So you guys have been married for almost 1 year, when are you going to have a baby?". And when DH, my
mom, my step dad, and I were getting our picture taken, the person who made the comment above said (loud enough for me to hear) "all that's missing from this picture is a baby". Thank god my cousin (mother of the 1 month old) quickly shut her up. 

Then last night DH looked at me and said, "Do you think we'll ever have a baby?" and then he got all teary. He confessed he's terrified that we will never have children. It hurt so much to see DH all upset like that. I told him I was positive that we would be parents one day and that we both need to keep the faith. 

I am looking forward to our anniversary on Sunday. I can't believe it has been a whole year! We don't have any big plans for our actual Anniversary, but from the 2nd-6th we are staying at a romantic B&B in Savannah, Ga.

Sorry this has turned into a novel. I hope everyone is doing well. I hope the chatter in here picks up a bit. I miss you ladies!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies. Not feeling very positive. Had a big family reunion this past weekend. While it was fun, it was also depressing. There were tons of little kids there under the age of 5, including my cousin's 1 month old. Then there was the "So you guys have been married for almost 1 year, when are you going to have a baby?". And when DH, my
> mom, my step dad, and I were getting our picture taken, the person who made the comment above said (loud enough for me to hear) "all that's missing from this picture is a baby". Thank god my cousin (mother of the 1 month old) quickly shut her up.
> 
> Then last night DH looked at me and said, "Do you think we'll ever have a baby?" and then he got all teary. He confessed he's terrified that we will never have children. It hurt so much to see DH all upset like that. I told him I was positive that we would be parents one day and that we both need to keep the faith.
> 
> I am looking forward to our anniversary on Sunday. I can't believe it has been a whole year! We don't have any big plans for our actual Anniversary, but from the 2nd-6th we are staying at a romantic B&B in Savannah, Ga.
> 
> Sorry this has turned into a novel. I hope everyone is doing well. I hope the chatter in here picks up a bit. I miss you ladies!

:hugs:

hope you have a great anniversary xx


----------



## Betheney

OH Lucie

I'm so sorry for your emotional weekend. I can only imagine how much it would hurt to see your hubby get all upset. I would be a wreck if anything ever upset my husband. He's the kind that keeps it to himself and refuses to talk about it but occasionaly he'll give me some kind of information about the problem and i just turn to mush and get all upset. 

I'm also sorry about the reunion, people are so ridiculous!!!! its such a silly thing to ask people when they're having children, i mean what good can come of such a question. If you say never your get the fingers pointing at you, if you say "oh we're having problems conceiving" you get the pity party. PEOPLE SUCK! 

feel better soon. Hooray for your anniversary!!! mine is in October and i''m so excited

Love Love Love


----------



## starcrossed

Hey guys!

Sorry I not checked in for a while!

Lolley-great news you can start TTC :happydance:

LG-I'm sorry :witch: got you but a new cycle new hope :) xxx

Lucie- :hugs: I can sympathise ever such alot, before Pudding, infact in the Nov before I concieved I was told it would take years because of the chemotherapy and all the hormonal contraception beforehand and active lupus. It feels hopeless and vile especially as ALL Dan's friends had little ones or pregnant, NYE I sat down and sobbed and sobbed. I think because you're newlyweds people think that you will have a baby straight away, my parents waited a good 10 yrs after marriage for me LOL (7 of that by choice)

You have clomid and some good results on your side, now you need to enjoy each other and just being married. It will happen there is absolutly no reason why it shouldnt!!!
A normal couple have 1:5 chance of concieving each month, and a year is nothing to be trying for a baby. (although it feels like an eternity).

I know it'll happen for you!!! :hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hello lovely ladies, feels like im not on here much lately. and i miss u lovely ladies
well iv got 4 weeks to lose the bulge n get my ass on the clomid lol10lb to lose, i hope i can do it
i started my diet on sunday and iv lost 2 already which is good
how r u all xx


----------



## lizlemon

Argh the witch got me. I am soooooooo annoyed and angry this month. Gutted as thought this was our month.


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: lizlemon


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies :)

just got back off my holidays and im freeeezing :(
hope your all well, i will have a catch up tomorrow and see whats been going on.

just popped on to say :hi:


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome back lolley :hi:


----------



## Lucie73821

lizlemon- sorry AF got you.

lolley- welcome back!

As for me, we are off to Savannah and our wonderful stay in the B&B tomorrow for our anniversary! Our actual anniversary is today, and I can't believe it's been an entire year already! It seems to have flown by! AF should be due at the end of the week, but fingers crossed I get a Anniversary BFP!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> lizlemon- sorry AF got you.
> 
> lolley- welcome back!
> 
> As for me, we are off to Savannah and our wonderful stay in the B&B tomorrow for our anniversary! Our actual anniversary is today, and I can't believe it's been an entire year already! It seems to have flown by! AF should be due at the end of the week, but fingers crossed I get a Anniversary BFP!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Have a fab anniversary and enjoy the B+B :happydance:


----------



## lolley

Ok so there was not much to read its still quiet in here!

Lucie - im sorry you had a crappy time with some thoughtless people :hugs: i hope you and DH are ok, you im here if you want a natter anytime :)
Happy Anniversary :flower: I hope you have had a wonderful time today.

Lizlemon - sorry she got you :hugs:

Keepsmiling - hows it going? did you get the soy to try?

:hi: to the graduates hope your all well, I will pop over soon to see how your all getting on x

as for me, I woke up to AF this morning :happydance:
its the 1st time i have been happy to see her lol, I have to admit she is being a B**** but bring on the soy-iso and ttc again :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

hi lolley, id didnt try soy cos i cudnt find it lol, im currently 2 days late 4 af so just playin the waitin game relly
xxxx


----------



## Betheney

welcome back lolley, finally AF is here and you can get back to TTC!! are you going to take more soy this time than last time?

Love love


----------



## lolley

Hey Betheney :)

How are you? Im not sure how much to take!
How much did you take?

last time i took 100mg and obviously did get bfp but i still o'd late!


----------



## lolley

keepsmiling said:


> hi lolley, id didnt try soy cos i cudnt find it lol, im currently 2 days late 4 af so just playin the waitin game relly
> xxxx

i would of sent you the link!

well lots of :dust: then have you tested yet?


----------



## lizlemon

lolley said:


> Ok so there was not much to read its still quiet in here!
> 
> as for me, I woke up to AF this morning :happydance:
> its the 1st time i have been happy to see her lol, I have to admit she is being a B**** but bring on the soy-iso and ttc again :happydance:


Happy TTC may the baby dust bring you luck xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies

sorry to all that :witch: got. lots of :dust: for this cycle xxx

Nothing really to tell from me, waiting to OV really, could happen anytime

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Also happy anniversary to everyone at the mo as its coming up to most of the first year anniversaries xxxx


----------



## lolley

I hate it being so quiet in here!!! I'm off work for summer holidays and have no one to chat to :(

Hope everyone is ok

KS- did you test?

well i started my soy and prenatel vits again yesterday. AF isn't being as bad as i thought after the mc and hopefully will soon bugga off :happydance:
Poor DH wont know whats hit him :haha:


----------



## keepsmiling

i tested at 15dpo and nothing,, im now just witin on af, currenty 5 days latex


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, AF came today after a few days of spotting. And on my wonderful trip too. :( I am really frustrated. I have run out of my clomid prescription, and my dr won't do anything for me until after DH's urologist apt. on Sept 2. :(

On a positive note, this cycle was 31 days. In fact, my 3 clomid cycles were 33, 32, and 31 days. So at least they aren't 46 days anymore. I think I am going to try soy this cycle, and hopefully it will allow me to have a short cycle. 

In other news, we are having a fantastic time in Savannah. We are headed home tomorrow (we left home on June 23), and I'm super excited to sleep in my own bed again! Then we start work on Monday. 

I hope all of you lovely ladies are well.


----------



## lovealittle1

sorry about :witch: Lucie. Glad to hear that you are having a nice trip. Good news about the shorter cycles.

Any news keepsmiling?

Lolley - hope the :witch: flys away soon so you can get back to :sex: 

LG - did you ov yet?


----------



## keepsmiling

i think im goin 2 wait til middle of next week n go to docs xx


----------



## lolley

KS- im keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Lucie - :hugs: sorry about the witch and i cant beleive they wont give you more thats so stupid now that you have been on clomid and its helping your cycle! :growlmad: Join me with the soy but you will need to start it soon. Hope you can get some.
Sounds like you have had a wonderful trip everytime i see your status on facebook you are going somewhere or have been somwhere that sounds so lovely it makes me smile :)


----------



## lolley

just posted this in the ttc bit, wondered if anyone here knew?

I have just found out that my DH's dad and sister are rhesus negative blood type. I am positive does anyone know how we can find out DH's blood type as i know this can be a factor for mc.

I called my doctors the lady on reception said we don't keep that info on file you have to pay private? anyone know where it can be done and how much it costs or if in fact my doctor can do this?


----------



## keepsmiling

sorry lolley i dnt no, didnt want to read n run tho hun xx


----------



## keepsmiling

afm- iv got no af symptoms yet, im now on 18dpo,, nt tested since 14dpo and nothing,,, grr stupid body of mine x


----------



## Betheney

i think if you simply want to find out a blood type you have to pay and i think you still need a doctors referral, i mean your hubby can go to the doctors and tell them he wants a checkup and his blood type to be figured out. i know if you donate blood they tell you your blood type (well in Australia anyway)

Love


----------



## keepsmiling

i just did an opk,, and its very pos,,, i think il wait til next week n test once more just to be sure xx


----------



## lolley

Thanks ladies, i got a fab answer on the ttc thread and its fine we dont have a problem :)

KS- do you know if you def O'd please dont think im questioning i cant remember if you chart or anything and i really hope you get a bfp from this, but i would bd just incase your bodys gone mad this month and your just about to O. I know its very late for you but stranger things have happened!


----------



## wish2bmum

Hi ladies, I'm just wondering about joining the thread. I'm finding some of the other thread's a little too fast paced! and hard to keep up with, hoping this may be the one for me :)

I'm 25, OH 28 TTC#1 got married in April and have been off BCP and TTC since June. CD3 at the moment and after a 42 day cycle I'm hoping things will move a little more quickly this month.

Hello to everyone :)


----------



## keepsmiling

no i dnt, i do use opks, i got a close to pos on 17th july, n thn i didnt do an y cos it was my bday n i was just sooo drunk tbh lol
yuh we have been, 4 sum reason me n hubby have ben up 4 it loads the past few days lol xxthis is goin 2 b my longest cycle ever!!


----------



## lolley

KS- I may be totally wrong but just seems you may be having a :wacko: cycle this time! keep going with the bd lots of :dust:

:hi: wish2bmum the ladies are lovely in here and this thread is very quiets at the moment so you will fit in nicely and have time to catch up with us on here :)
anything you want to know just ask :flower:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

welcome wish2bmum. where you from? i used to live in conisbrough nr doncaster.

LAL- im not 100% sure ive oved but i think i did possibly on CD 15/16

XXXX


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello ladies!

Welcome wish2bmum!!

As for me, I'm finally home! We've been gone for 43 days and been in Wisconsin, Michigan, Kentucky, and Georgia. I had a fantastic time, but am sooooo excited to be home! I get to rest Saturday and Sunday, and then it's back to work Monday for me.

I have decided to take soy days 5-9, the same as I took clomid. I hope it works for me!

How is everyone else doing????


----------



## wish2bmum

thank you for the lovely welcome :) I'm in Sheffield Lincoln Girl, not far from Doncaster.

Lots of luck to you all in your cycle.


----------



## lizlemon

:flower::flower: Hello, Hope everyone is doing well - it is our 1st anniversary today and we have had a brilliant weekend. OH has really spoilt me - i feel very lucky. I wont be around for a couple of weeks as we go away on holiday on Tuesday, so wishing everyone loads and loads of :dust: :dust:

xxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Lizlemon - Happy Anniversary! :flower: Have a lovely holiday


----------



## lolley

Happy Anniversary Lizzlemon :flower:

:happydance: the witch left yesterday after a long week and today i have taken my last lot of soy iso, so now just :coffee: 

please please make it less than 40 days!!! I will be so happy for less than 40 im so sick of 45 and 49 day cycles now :(


----------



## keepsmiling

i do think im having a crazy cycle too!! iots ok tho cos im goin 2 c fs on the 24th so hope he cn sort me out lol xx


----------



## lolley

KS- FX hope it sorts itself out, at least you carried on with the bd so your covered :)

Lucie did you get any soy? how much you taking if you did?
hope you have settled in back at home now :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi everyone! 

Lolley- I was able to pick up some soy. I took my first dose of 80 mg tonight. I just wish Sept 2 would hurry up and get here. I can't help but feel that August will be a wasted month. Plus I realized last night that I've gained about 15 pounds in the last 6 months. :(. I cried for a half hour last night once I realized it.


I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Lolley- I was able to pick up some soy. I took my first dose of 80 mg tonight. I just wish Sept 2 would hurry up and get here. I can't help but feel that August will be a wasted month. Plus I realized last night that I've gained about 15 pounds in the last 6 months. :(. I cried for a half hour last night once I realized it.
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Oh Lucie :hugs:

Try not to look at August as a waste, although there is no :bfp: yet look at all the lovely things you've done as a couple, you've been travelling and went to that lovely hotel in Savannah! Really enjoy these times where it is the 2 of you because soon enough you wont beable to go for a fancy weekend at a lovely hotel etc. (this reality is sinking in atm, our last hol as a couple is fast approaching)

As for 15lbs that is NOTHING! I used to weigh 277lbs! You said it went on over 6 months so really you put on 2.5lbs a month, you can move that off in a week just knocking the naughties on the head and going back to work will help! (2.5lbs) and if you've weighed while :witch: is in there is probably alot of water weight there too which will go away pretty quickly!

Good luck with the Soy and I'm sending you lots of :dust: for this month!

BIG CUDDLES!!! :hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hey lucie i no the feelin of needing to get weight off, im stuck with my weight atm, im seein fs in 2 weeks n need it gone xx


----------



## starcrossed

keepsmiling said:


> hey lucie i no the feelin of needing to get weight off, im stuck with my weight atm, im seein fs in 2 weeks n need it gone xx

Loads of protein and drink lots! :) 

Knock the carbs right out for a week that'll move it :)

Got all this to come (again) after Pud....think I'm going to need my jaw wired! LOL

xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i need to lose bout 10lb in 2weekss,, is it possible, who nos xx


----------



## starcrossed

I have the slimming world plan on PDF if you want to borrow it to shift some quick if that'd help I can email it to you xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh thanks starcrossed ill pm u my email adress, thanks xxx


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls

Keepsmiling - i lost 10lbs in 2 weeks leading up to my wedding as my wedding dress didn't fit AT ALL! i had a meal replacement / protein shake for breakfast and lunch and then a peice of fish and some veges for dinner.

LOVE


----------



## keepsmiling

so was that on the cambridge diet,, can i exercise on it tooxx


----------



## lolley

Lucie - :hugs: I agree with Delly, I will put loads on while im off work, once i get back into it i usually go back to how i was before:)
Lots of :dust: this cycle and wishing you luck with the soy. 

KS- cambridge works!!! but you have to have time to order your meals and not sure you will. But it def works my friend does it everytime she has something special on eg wedding holiday etc she lost loads for her wedding this year and can def do 10lbs in 2 weeks on that!


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got to go and pick my shakes up later on today,, but cos im doin 2 shakes and a meal im havin my meal bout 2 ish lol,, can i keep goin til thn, xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi wish2bemum- im originmally from conisbrough nr doncaster, moved to lincoln to be with hubby

nothing to tell from me, im in 2ww. due on anytime between tuesday and thursday so ill let you know xxxx


----------



## lolley

nock, nock!!!!

where is everyone :(


----------



## Betheney

Lolley I was just thinking I haven't seen the ttc thread in my usercp for a while now. How are you? Any signs of ov? I know we've discussed this in my journal and I don't mean to rub it into the TTC thread but I can't beleive I'm third tri this Saturday!!!! I'm dying for my ticker to move! I feel it's been on this orange one for ages.

Love


----------



## lovealittle1

I'm here! How is everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lincoln Girl said:


> hi wish2bemum- im originmally from conisbrough nr doncaster, moved to lincoln to be with hubby
> 
> nothing to tell from me, im in 2ww. due on anytime between tuesday and thursday so ill let you know xxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> I live nxt to lincoln!  just moved here too x


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> Lolley I was just thinking I haven't seen the ttc thread in my usercp for a while now. How are you? Any signs of ov? I know we've discussed this in my journal and I don't mean to rub it into the TTC thread but I can't beleive I'm third tri this Saturday!!!! I'm dying for my ticker to move! I feel it's been on this orange one for ages.
> 
> Love

im good thanks just waiting :coffee: no signs yet, the only thing i have noticed is more cm than usual doing opk's and bding every other night :)


----------



## lolley

Hey LAL - nothing from me waiting to ov hoping the soy will bring it on earlier this month.

Babyhopes sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

im stil lurking about too, iv had a lovely weekend away but im home now,, af finally got me,, 2 weeks late,, bloody witch lol
but hey on a plus side lots of bd coming up lol xx


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm still around. Been super busy as I am back to work. I am currently waiting to O. I used soy for the first time this cycle, so fingers crossed it works. Also, DH's apt was moved from Sept 2 to the 9th. Hopefully we will get answers then!

Wow Betheney! 3rd tri!!!!! Amazing!! :)

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Lorts

:hi: girlies... Im still lurking around! These threads are not as busy as they used to be... :cry: :cry: :sad2:

I pop in now and again to check on everyone. I can't wait for good news! :thumbup:

Bethany - Congrats on reaching 3rd tri... Not long now until you meet ya baby! 

I can't believe I am 19 weeks on Friday! Where has the time gone? 2 weeks today and I get to find out if im on team :pink: or team :blue: ! 

X x X x X


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm still lurking, but not got much to report! 
My cycles are confusing me at the moment as they seem to have got extremely long after that first one off the pill which was back to my pre-pill cycles! Last one was about 73 days and I'm currently on cd37 with bfns and no sign of af! :dohh: If I have another one like this I think I may have to give in to ovulation kits and stuff just to figure out what's going on!

Beca :wave:


----------



## lolley

nice to see eveyone is still around :)

and i know Delly is in Malta and by her facebook photos having a lovely time!

still no sign for me, come on soy do your stuff!


----------



## Betheney

Hey lolley, hopefully your body won't gear up for ov and then decide not to and then ov another week or so later like it did on some of those previous months. I still stalk your FF I hope you don't have another painfully long drawn out cycle, but you were always more patient then me.

Love you lots


----------



## lolley

Thanks Betheney :flower:

the opk's are getting darker so im hoping its not like last time. I'm due to do one in a couple of hours, see what thats like!


----------



## Betheney

Oh if I'm still awake I'll check. Post the results asap.

Love


----------



## lolley

ok so just did the opk and it so nearly + :happydance: how fab would it be for me to ov before cd 20!!!
I would say a shade lighter so hopefully tomorrow i will get the + test if not i will expect it to start getting lighter like last time and will then be another week to 10 days :(


----------



## Betheney

Oh my fingers a crossed and crossed hoping for an early ov. I always used to pretend my negatives that were only a shade lighter were positives. Hahaha. Oh how I hope this cycle is a quick one, not that you can't fall pregnant on a long cycle they're just painfully long.

Thanks for updating for me!!!! 

Love love love


----------



## lolley

lol, well tonight is bd night anyway :blush: so i suppose i can pretend too!

i hope so too please let me ov in the next few days!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

i think im out of the newly wed stage,, weve almost been married 1 year so surely im now nt a newly wed,, how sad!! xx


----------



## lolley

well if you are i def am i been married 16 months now!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

hw long do we count as newlyweds,, urs is 1 year i 5 weeks xx


----------



## lolley

i dont know but if its for this group im staying put lol
Betheney set it up as she didnt feel like she belonged anywhere and i was 1st to sign up after that so im afraid im staying :haha:


----------



## Betheney

lol no one is being kicked out of the group because we are no longer newlyweds. I plan on hanging in this group for a very long time. As long as my friends are here i'm here.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies

hope you are all well

AF got me yesterday so heres to next month :(

xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i wanna stay too as long as no1 wants me to leave,, xx


----------



## lolley

dont be daft were part of a group ok so we were newly wed when we joined but that was only so we had something in common.

Your staying!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lolley

sorry lincoln

lucie- you stopped charting! i can see whats happening now lol any luck with oving?


----------



## keepsmiling

we can all saty thn,, iv got my fs appoiment in under a week now!!! hope they give me good news lol cc


----------



## lolley

and i see your doing well with the weight loss so all should be good :)


----------



## Betheney

how many hours till your next OPK lolley?


----------



## keepsmiling

thnks lolley. wud like 2 lose another 4 or 5 by thn tho, my fs is so bloomin strict xxxx


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> how many hours till your next OPK lolley?

it was lighter :(
but i have been out all day and did the test later than usual so it may be that see what tomorrows is, if its ligter again then i just got to wait it out as usual.


----------



## Lucie73821

Lincoln Girl- Sorry AF got you. :(

Lolley- I am trying to get back into charting. It should be easier now that I am back in school, as I am getting up at about the same time every day.

I am not sure about Oving yet. I have been getting headaches every day for the past week. Not sure if that is from the soy. No twinges like I had with the clomid though. I usually don't O until day 18 or 19, so it is still early.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lolley

Hi,

how is everyone?

so my stupid body did the same and geared up to ov and didnt make it :( the opks went bak to no colour at all! although i am now getting colour again so hoping another couple of days and it will be positive!

where is everyone else along?


----------



## Betheney

That sucks lolley, the month you got your BFP you ovd the same way and at day 27 so all hope is no where near lost. What else is going on with you? Anything interesting?

Love


----------



## lolley

nothing interesting really, im still on summer holidays from work until sept 7th. The weather has been so rubbish we have not been able to do anything with the kids or get out anywhere! emm... (im having to really think now, lol) i have my graduation sept 8th and start again at uni a few weeks later. So i will be a busy bee again :)

I have been keeping up with you in journal and happy 3rd tri :)


----------



## lolley

i was right +opk for me today cd 23 :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley- yeah for positive opks!

Nothing much new here. I think I O'd this weekend so we shall see. Had first day with students yesterday, and that was exhausting. And then at the end of the day one of the aids at school came up to me, put her hand on my shoulder, and said "Oh, you're expecting!" When I told her I wasn't she said "Oh, someone told me you were trying and I was hoping you would be by now". I am really self conscious about my weight gain. I bought a bunch of new clothes for school since so many of my other clothes don't fit anymore. 

This wasn't the first time something like this happened. Last week another staff member said to me " Someone asked me if you were pregnant. They said you were looking "fuller" around the middle". :(

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Lolley!!! That +ve opk didn't take long! Congrats! Hope you've done enough BDing!!

Lucie :-( I'm so sorry to hear of those comments your a stronger woman than I am. I would of cried all day with a comment like that. Someone told me I must be having a girl because I've gained weight in my arse :-( I was pretty upset because I really thought I looked the same except my belly of course. People suck! We must hold our heads high.

Love


----------



## lolley

Betheney- I NEED HELP!!!!!
so one of the most important temps i have to take is the one after +opk and i dont sleep i had 2 hours sleep at a time and temped after each one to see if they were similar-
4.30- 36.20- i was hot
6.30- 35.98- i was cool after taking blankets of due to being hot
8.30- 36.15- i was hot again after putting them back on when i was cool lol.

sso i had a strong + yesterday will do another this afternoon, i only had niggles last night, this morning they seem to be getting stronger more like usual although their on my left side which is unusual! So im hoping i have not yet ov'd and will today. I was still bding everyotherday cause the opk was still quite negative then all of a sudden their it was and i thought s***.

anyway im waffling, what temp do you think i should put in? on this one i am really unsure :(


Lucie - :hugs: 
some people have no consideration for others feelings. i also had this after me and dh got together. I put on a lot of weight very quickly, i think due to finally being happy and everyone was whispering is she pregnant etc, a couple of people asked me outright. I laughed and said no im just fat, they didnt know where to put themself but i didnt let them know it hurt as we all know it does :(


----------



## Betheney

Argh the difficulties of temping!

I don't know what the exact correct thing to do is but if it were me I would take the third reading. I know you never got solid sleep but regardless I think your body would be closest to the correct temp after 6 hours of interupted sleep rather than 4 or 2. It is probably closer to your normal waking time too, I'm such a firm beleiver on the same wake up time, if I ever temped earlier I got a too cold reading and if I temped later I got a too high reading. If you took the average of the 3 it would be 36.11 which is pretty much 36.15 so I would just take that one.

Love


----------



## lolley

god its bugging me i usually wake at 5.30 to temp so thats in the middle of the highest and lowest one i took :( if i take it after 6.30 its usually too high. Im not putting it in yet i just did my opk for today and its darker than yesterday although yesterday was def + but i think ov will be sometime today if not already this morning so will bd tonight and tomorrow just to make sure!

im gutted cause now i wont know what dpo im on grrr :growlmad:


----------



## lolley

so my temp didnt go up today???
god im usually good at temping but im so confused this time!

i had really bad o pain yesterday, so im presuming its happened but temps say no! :(


Lucie- your temps are lovely and high :)


----------



## Betheney

I remember someone telling me ov pains are your ovaries just about to let them out not actually letting them out, so if your temp was low today maybe you will definitly ov today.

Love


----------



## lovealittle1

sorry I haven't been keeping up here latley ladies but I just wanted to pop in and send over lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lolley

its wierd cause i usually ov on 1st or 2nd day of + opk testing never after but our bodies are very strange and never do the same each month!!! :(


----------



## lolley

Thanks LAL :)

??? another +opk god knows whats going on!!! :wacko:


----------



## Betheney

I have no idea lolley, lol sorry. Just keep BDing till they turn negative I guess


----------



## lizlemon

Hello Everyone, hope all is well an fingers crossed tht you O soon Lolley! I have had a lovely holiday with OH, but sadly AF got me today which means it's been 12 months of trying, which is absolutely gutting, as i had hoped the relaxing holiday would make a difference, esp after all the o so helpful comments of 'you need to relax' 'most people get pregnant on holiday' etc etc. so now feel v sorry for myself as school starts again and I just feel that it wont now happen for ages as my job's so stressful and makes me so tired. :growlmad:

Anyway I have vented now and will have good cry and feel better soon enough 
xx


----------



## starcrossed

hey ladies!!!
I'm back from Malta and had a fabby time :) finally Pud has popped out so I don't just look like I ate all the pies anymore.

Lucie I read your posts while in malta but my data wouldn't let reply. From someone who was 20st or 277lbs please believe me a little teeny few are nothing, a few tweeks and changes and its soon off. Also a bit of meat on your bones before pregnancy is a good idea esp if you get struck down with morning sickness or like me you have a leech who drains all you iron and vitamins.

Lolley I'm keeping my FXd for you O and hoping you catch the eggy!!

Liz I caught in one of the most stressful situations ever so don't let that even worry you about concieving!

Also for all TTCers I still believe the fact I'm waddling round like Jemima puddle duck is down to 4 things. 

SOFTCUPS- get them internet UK Walgreens US, pop em in after the hokie cokie and it keeps all the swimmers close for 12 hrs so better chance of conception.

CONCIEVE +- in and on soft cup and a bit befor BD, keeps spermies happy :)

Temp, OPKs and FF-so I knew when my body was ready for the off :)

NOOKIE-lots of every day 4 days each side of O :) we were knackered but hey it worked!!

I spent 30 pounds in all for those bits and I really think it made the difference!!

Lots and lots of :dust: ladies I'm off to hossy now to check on Pud, 24 weeks tomorrow eeeek!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

well my temps up a bit so looks like were good :happydance:

lizzlemon- :hugs: sorry she got you, i also thought i might get my bfp while i was in egypt in april as i was due to Ov while there but i didnt and got mine when back at work when i got home. So like Delly said its not impossible. I know its easy for others to say relax im nearly at the 11 month mark now too :(. Just keep believing it will happen :)

:hi: Delly welcome back, I have been keeping up with your holiday by your piccys on facebook :) Glad you had a wonderful time and didnt get stuck lol. can we see a piccy of that bump now its popped? if you dont want to post it on here put it on the graduate section and i will pop over and have a nosy :winkwink:


----------



## lolley

:happydance: crosshairs today :happydance:

cd 24 for ovulation although it could of been cd 25, but thats another few days off the cycle thank you very much soy-iso :)


----------



## Lorts

:happydance: Congrats!! Into the 2ww you go!! :happydance:


----------



## lolley

Thank you :)

but its the 1st 2ww since my mc and to say im nervous is an understatement :(


----------



## Lorts

I have everything crossed for you. X


----------



## lovealittle1

Yay on crosshairs lolley!! sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## lolley

aarrrgggghhhhh I hate this month already ff has changed my o date and i know it wasnt that late :( its now 2 days after it should be !!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Grrr - FF did that to me too the month I got my bfp! Just stick to whatever your test date should be! :dust:


----------



## lolley

Lucie- do you know when you ovulated? your chart is looking fab :)


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies!

Lolley- I will have a look for some pics from Malta that Dan took, my bump is still pretty teeny tho considering I'm coming up to 6 months, more like a bumpette! LOL I was having a looksie at your chart, I think the first crosshair was right and temps are looking good so far :dust:

edit.....bumpette pic :)

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/DSCF1740-1.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/DSCF1806-1.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/DSCF1831-1.jpg
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/DSCF1741-1.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/DSCF1758-1.jpg​Lucie-Just been stalking your chart its looking ace!!! :D Fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!

We been painting all weekend, Pud almost has a room now :D Just got the ivory bits and glossing to do and the paints on :D

Sending you all lots of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

oooo loving the piccys, the bump is gorgeous and you look really well :)

EDIT...

sorry i wrote as you were still putting more on and how on earth are you nearly 6 months :shock: where did that time go!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Phew finished tinkering now :D

I cant believe how quick its all gone, I'm 5 1/2 months, I seriously dont know where that went.

I think I'm going to have to invest in some comfy clothes for school tho, my stuff is just starting not to fit now :'( Oh well I had a good run LOL

Think I'll get some trousers and tops from asda as they're cheap and a few over the bump jeans as I cant stand anything tight round me :)

I'm hoping now I have a bump the lads at school will be a bit gentler with me as they can get a bit rough at times eeeeek!!!


----------



## lolley

yes i know that feeling of being at school at needing to be comfortable. When do you go back it seems i have a bit longer than most, i'm back next monday and i have my graduation on wednesday yay :)

i know alot of people think its scutty but have a look for some maternity stuff on ebay especially for work there are some right bargins and alot of it is new!!!


----------



## starcrossed

I've been looking on ebay, and affordable maternity, but I have yet another expensive month with Dan's birthday so just gonna grab a couple of pairs of trousers and a couple of tops from asda as they're on sale LOL.

We going back for training on Wednesday, YUK!!! Think the yr 7's are in Friday and then the rest Monday :(

BOOOOO!!!!

Oh well 9 weeks and I can say good bye to it for a while yippeeee!!!!


----------



## lolley

ooo i like sales :)

i never understant the reason behind kids going back on friday, what is the point! i think its good to have yr 7 in on a seperate day 1st but wouldnt monday be ok, grrrrrr. Were in monday for training all kids are in tuesday :(

So when are you thinking of finishing? november?


----------



## starcrossed

I think we should have a Maltese summer hol 12 weeks!!! :D

I'm thinking of going 2 weeks after oct half term and have my replacement in at the same time so they get used to the way I do stuff :)

Then will take till the last week in June off I think and I want to go back PT hopefully down to 3 days a week for a while till little man is a bit bigger :)

Quite excited!!


----------



## lolley

wow 12 weeks how fab, thats ok if they get the rest of the time off we do lol and lets be honest what bloody summer do we get here! could you imagine 12 weeks off with rain ugh :(

that sounds like a plan :) nice time off and just ease back in before the 6 weeks again lmao :haha:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! 

Delly- awesome pics! Can't wait to see pics of the room once it is done. 

Lolley-yeah for crosshairs!

As for me, I think I'm about 10 or 11 dpo, but I'm not sure. Honestly, I'm so beat from school I haven't been symptom spotting at all (which is most likely for the better!). We have only been in school for 6 days (174 to go), but I'm beat! Do your students really go back to school on a Friday? 

I hope everyone is doing wonderfully.


----------



## Lorts

Delly - Looking good hunni!! There is a bump there and its only going to get bigger! No more hiding! :happydance:

I bought most of my maternity stuff in the Next sale. It was 1/2 price or less. I got loads of bragains! I even bought stuff from mamas & papas in the sale before I was preggers! It was so cheap, I couldn't leave it! I put it in the loft and forgot about it till I needed it.


Lucie - Fingers crossed for you!!! :happydance:

I have my scan today. We are going to find out what team we are on so I will let you all know later! My appt isn't until 1440hrs and today is going ssssooooooooooooo slow!!!!!!!

X x X


----------



## Lucie73821

Lorts- How exciting! Let us know what you find out!

So I put in my temp for this am, and FF gives me crosshairs. I am pretty sure I O over a week ago though. Do you guys know if there is a way I can delete the ch? Thanks!


----------



## Betheney

There is somewhere but I can't remember where it's under override something


----------



## lolley

yep its in the overriding bit i did it to mine last month, you can just remove them or put them in for a day you know you ov'd :)

Lorts - :happydance: yay for scan today, please come and let us know about it.

Hey betheney how you doing?


well i decided to have a play with my chart as i was not happy with ff moving my crosshairs so i took out the last +opk and it put it back to where it was previous, im much happier now :)

***EDIT...

Lucie- i just had a look on ff for you, its under analysis click that then there is a section called tuning/overide.


----------



## lovealittle1

Wow - this thread has got busy again :wohoo:

Lolley - your chart is looking good!!! :dust:

Delly - lovely pics! Bump is coming along!

Lucie - not long until testing :dust:

Lorts - yay for scan today! So excited to heard about it!


----------



## nursenikki

I was married in June of this year to my best friend of 4-5 years. Recently decided to try to conceive.....so September will be our first attempt! Could really use some support and advice!


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome nursenikki :flower: and congrats on getting married!


----------



## lolley

:hi:

come and join us :)

this thread is a bit slow at the moment as most of the early member got their bfp :happydance: it does though give you chance to catch up with us and have a nosy through.

please ask if you want to know anything about any of us or about ttc we will do our best to answer, the ladies in here are fab and very supportive.


----------



## nursenikki

Thanks! :)


----------



## lolley

ok so where is lorts!!!! :coffee:

i want to see piccys of scan and what team she is im going with team :blue:


----------



## dekerlady88

Hello, ladies! I've been quietly stalking several of the BnB threads for a couple of months now and finally decided to come in and say hello!:howdy:

My husband and I have been ttc with purpose but without aid since April of this year. After :witch: showed up today marking the beginning of cycle six I decided to sign on to this and a few other sites I've been devouring for a while.

Mid cycle (about 10 days ago) I started on B50 complex after reading enough and suspecting I had a shorter luteal phase. I started OPing after af last month immediately and was so confused I eventually said to hell with it and gave up for the month. It would be a moderately dark line looking like the next day was going to be a +opk, that night I tested again to see if I could catch an equally or darker test line than control only to find it TOTALLY non-existant. Repeat for a couple days=Me, giving up! 

I bought my bbt about 10 days ago as well and have been trying to get into the hang of things before the upcoming cycle(the one starting today)but I work all different shifts throughout the week and dh works overnights, so my waking time is ALWAYS different, and to be honest occasionally I don't get four consecutive hours.

I was certain some of the signals I've had recently were leading me to a BFP in a few days but the brown spotting that started last night became light menstrual flow today. :growlmad:

So, this cycle will be the first one hopefully NOT stopping on the OPKs, attempting to monitor my BBTs, and having a full month of B complex (B6 obviously in there) to extend my luteal phase (can't hurt, right!? )


Quick question though for you other ladies moderately new ttc: my cycles over the past few months went for 23 days, then 25, last month 28, this month 25/26 (I couldn't make up my mind on what day flow offically started in August, today being CD1 of the next phase). Any suggestions on what to do to lock that down for O date purposes?


Nice to meet you all, I look forward to hearing everyones storie unfold!

(sorry so long, clearly I must like talking about myself...:blush:)


----------



## Lorts

The waiting is over and I am VERY pleased to announce that Baby BOY H is being cooked!!!! :happydance: :blue: :happydance: :crib:

We had our scan at the hospital at 1440hrs. We were taken into the room bang on time. I had been told to say to the scan lady that we wanted to know the sex of the baby at the beginning of the appointment which I did. She replied "I can only give you my opinion" - I though :shrug: OK!

The scan got underway and one of the first thing she said to us was "the legs are crossed at the ancles" I though "oh great, this baby isn't going to play ball". 

So, the scan got underway and everything is measuring fine and there are no problems... 

She says "OK, lets see if I can tell the sex of this baby.......PAUSE...... I can't tell but it could be a girl" :growlmad: Well, derrrrrrr.... It could also be a boy!!! So we walk out of the hospital not knowing either way. :cry: My daughter kept on asking when were we going to find out if it was a girl or not. It was hard to explain to her that we weren't going to find out as she was really excited and had been all day. 

Whilst driving home I called the private clinic and asked for a sexing scan :haha: we couldn't wait any longer! They could fit us in 1hr 15 mins later.

First View, the private clinic, put the scanner on my tummy and within seconds there it was...as bright as day... his willy!!! :haha: She said "well I don't know how they managed to miss that!!" 

We were also lucky enough to have some 4D pictures done. We walked out of there on :cloud9: and feel so blessed to have been allowed to have a sneak preview of Baby H in 4D. (Our official appt for the 4D scan is at 26 weeks)

The 1st picture is a picture taken from under his bum... you can see his 3 legs!!! :laugh2: The second is the side on view of his winky!!!! LOL!! Poor lad - He isn't even born and I am already embarrassing him!!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Boy H 20+4.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 5









1_3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









1_19.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









1_25.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









1_28.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## starcrossed

He's gorgeous Lorts!!!

Congratulations and welcome to team :blue:

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

:wohoo: congrats on :blue: lorts!! What great pics!!

welcome dekerlady:flower: I can't really offer any advice as to when your ov day could be. I think it is really hard to pinpoint without charting. They cost a bit more but the opk's with the smiley face work great. I used them the month I got my bfp.


----------



## dekerlady88

Oh no, i wasn't asking when my o day was. Haha. I was just asking if anyone had suggestions for locking down cycle length or anything. It's not that mine are all over the map, Just varying between 23-28 days more specifically with an avg of 25 it would help tremendously if I could figure out a way to make my cycles like clockwork that WASN'T contraceptives! Haha. Defeats the purpose, don't you think?


----------



## lolley

OH MY GOD Lorts i have been waiting for these all day and they are just fantastic :happydance:
The 1st 4d piccy looks like he is smiling :) and for once i was right with a boy, im never right i said delly was having a girl :shrug: so pleased everything is ok and there is no mistaking his little bits and pieces with thos piccys :)
Now you know its a boy do you have any names picked out yet?

actually do any of you graduates have any names yet?


:hi: derkerlady
nice to have a couple of new ladies here :)
im sorry but i dont think there is anyway i know of to give you a clockwork cycle if i knew the answer i think i would be a very rich woman and i would definately be using it myself! For charting purposes day 1 is when there is red flow rather than spotting as you said you were unsure what to put. I have been charting a while now so feel free to ask anything as you go along.


----------



## Lorts

He sure is smiling! We have a couple of those pictures!! I am very impressed you guessed right! We kinda thought it was a boy cos the heartbeat sounded like a train! I also have 4 friends who are expecting girls so statistics would suggest I was having a blue! 

We want an unusual name that can't be shortened... first we thought Boyd (cos there is a guy with that name on a car building/transforming TV programme DH watches) but I have gone off it. 
We are now thinking Diesel... again, it has the car influence. We still like this one. I think its marmite, you either love it or hate it - but if you knew my DH and how much of a petrol head he is you would understand! 
There is time to change! I changed my daughter's name the day I was induced!!!


----------



## lolley

i have just seen them on facebook there all fab :)

we have a few boys at school called diesel so its not so bad for me i know others try and put you off names i had it with my boys but its very personal and individual. I had names to choose from but didnt decide until they were in my arms and im still happy with the choices i made, their names really suit them. im sure whatever you decide will be perfect.


----------



## keepsmiling

Love the scan pics,, i think im gearin up for ov hopfully the next coupke of days,, and when af arrives ik be abke to start on my 1st and hopefuly last cycke of cloomid xxxxx


----------



## lolley

ks- yay for ov lets hope you dont need any clomid at all :thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

Thnks but I no I will I'll keep u updated if anythin happens xxx


----------



## lolley

me and lucie are in the 2ww so make sure you come and join us :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome nursenikki and dekerlady! It's nice to have a few new faces around!

Lorts-what amazing pictures! 

Thanks for the help on getting rid of the ch ladies. I took them out, and just left the O day blank, since I'm not 100% sure. I have no clue when to expect AF, as this is my first cycle off clomid (all my clomid cycles were around 31 days). I'm not even going to think about testing yet though! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lolley

Lucie-

I think your chart looks fantastic and your temps have never been this high, i have been stalking lol. Looking at it i think the minimum you can be is 7dpo but are prob further. I so hope this is your bfp :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks lolley. I had a big drop this am though. :(


----------



## lolley

lets hope its implantation :)
just keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Betheney

Congrats on the baby boy lorts!!!!! I think me and lal are both on team yellow and with you and delly on team blue I wonder who will have our first team pinks!!

Your pictures are just gorgeous!!!! I love the 4d ones, aren't scans such a magical moment? I really treasure mine.

Love


----------



## Betheney

By the way lolley your post ov temps look fantastic! Very high very regular the next few days will be the real interesting part


----------



## lolley

i know i cant believe them my self :shrug:

but im getting to the stage now where im dreading every temp i take, i dont want them to fall but im also petrified if they stay high and get my bfp, i really dont know how to feel. Both of us really want a baby but we still have our down days about the mc and its scary to think what if it happens again. I just dont think i can be excited about getting a postive test until im further along :( and i know thats so sad and i shouldnt be like that!

sorry to put a downer on the thread its just how im feeling today think its cause my dog not well too its not helping :(


----------



## Lorts

Betheney said:


> Congrats on the baby boy lorts!!!!! I think me and lal are both on team yellow and with you and delly on team blue I wonder who will have our first team pinks!!
> 
> Your pictures are just gorgeous!!!! I love the 4d ones, aren't scans such a magical moment? I really treasure mine.
> 
> Love

Thank you! Statistics showed that I had to be having a :blue: as 2 friends have recently had :pink: and 4 of my friends are pregnant with :pink:. We are all due 2 weeks apart from each other so I HAD to be having a :blue:! I am over the moon! Everyone apart from 2 said I was having a :blue:! 

I love the scans too. I love seeing them move! Baby H has massive hands! 

I have to be honest and say that I don't know anything about charting or temps etc so I have to go by what the others are saying! Good luck to all in the 2ww. It all sounds very promising! :happydance:

Lolly - :hugs: Sorry to hear about your doggy. Hope is is nothing too serious and he/she gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Lolley - :hugs: sorry about your dog hun. Fingers crossed that you get your bfp this month and it is a sticky one.

Yep I am on :yellow: - At the moment I am convinced I am carrying a little man but DH thinks baby is a little girl. Only 19 weeks until we find out eeekkk!!


----------



## Betheney

:-( poor lolley

I'm pretty sure most people who have miscarriages view new pregnancies with the same amount of skepticism, all natural emotions for someone who has gone through what you have.

My doggy I'd having her AF so we decided to cut half the house access off of her as it's all carpeted and we want to do it now anyway so when the baby is here she can sleep in the tiled area at night and not on the carpet, because unless she has the backdoor open she piddles inside! This has never mattered as I'm happy to leave the door open all night, but when the baby is here I don't want to do that anymore resulting in the dog being restricted to the tiles. Long story short! Last night was the first night we locked her in the other half of the house and she barked the entire night!!!! I'm talking ALL NIGHT! With maybe a half hour gap here or there if we were lucky, I got no sleep from 2am to 5am and was awake again at 6.30am and I only went to bed at midnight!

So it's a very sleepy day for me!

Oh my GTT test is now today, wish me luck

Love


----------



## lolley

good luck with your test hun :flower:

and whatever you do dont give in to your doggy as soon as you go to her in the night etc she will win, it may take a few night but it will work, i had to do it with the puppy (i have 2 dogs) only took 2 nights :). It will be worth it when it works :thumbup:


----------



## nursenikki

Lorts - your scans look amazing. I love the 4D ones!

I'm pretty excited today.... tomorrow is the first day in my fertile period for the month of September! This is our first month of trying, so hoping 1st time is a charm! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lolley

ooo that is exciting sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## lovealittle1

good luck with testing Betheney - I don't even know what that test is :shrug: Hope it works out with your dog. We already know that we will have trouble with our cats once :baby: arrives as they are very clingly and love to sleep with us and if :baby: is in the bassinet beside our bed I will not want the kitties in our room as I wouldnt want them trying to snuggle with :baby:

Happy :sex: nursenikki!

I'm off to prenatal yoga now will catch up tomorrow

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betheney

Lal it's the glucose tolerence test to see if I'll have gestational diabetes, you will have one at approx 28 weeks but maybe only tge glucose screening test which is the one where they get you to drink the sugary drink then take your blood one hour later I know that's the one most Aussie women have who aren't at any higher risk but if it comes back with a bad reading they do the test I had which is one blood test followed by drinking the sugary drink then an hour later another blood test then an hour after that another blood test. I look like an addict with all these pin pricks in my arm.

Enjoy BDing nursenikki!!! I think it took only a month for us to get horribly sick of sex on demand. Lol. The month we got our bfp I remember thinking I don't think I can last another month of forced sex, but my hubby was more into NTNP so it made it difficult despite us both wanting a baby we weren't on the same page.

Lolley! Last night I so desperately wanted to give in and go rescue my baby aphro she just kept sooking, poor thing was so sad :-( I held my ground tho! I kept saying to myself "don't undo all the hardwork you've done so far tonight, only a few more hours" I thought about going and yelling at her for barking but wasn't sure if the attention (although negative) would just encourage her. I thought maybe I should open the door spray her with a water bottle yell at her then close the door, but again I didn't want to risk going backwards. I feel terrible! She has always been our baby and slept on our bed and I feel like one of those people who shove aside their pets when the baby comes but I really do have to be realistic about the process we have in place, it's not very baby friendly.

Love


----------



## lolley

Betheney you did fab :) dont go into her at all, your right even shouting is attention. Just make sure you give her extra cuddles during the day and especcially when baby comes. Then she will finally realise ok itd bedtime but i will be ok in the morning :) my 2 dogs are great at night and my eldest she is 11 was waiting for me when i brought both my boys home i just gave loads of fuss, let her sniff my baby and that was it.


----------



## Betheney

Lolley you still have some pretty awesome temps!!! But did you change DPO 7?


----------



## lolley

i did, I had 2 very restless nights and temped normal time and then when i woke later, so i put the lower one in. Then when i temped the last 2 days they were around the same as the higher temp. So i asked the charting ladies and they said to put in my 5.30 temps just mark as sleep deprived, as its more accurate :shrug: but there still high :)


----------



## lovealittle1

yay for temps lolley :happydance:

How did the test got Betheny?


----------



## Lucie73821

Betheney-How did the test go?
Nurse-Lots of baby dust to you!
Lolley- Yeah for high temps!

As for me-had a bit of spotting tonight. I'm afraid it might signal AF. Last few months I've had a few days of spotting before AF officially arrived. While I really hope it's not AF, if it is, it means the soy has kept my cycle to a normal length. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome Nursie and good luck this month!
Lucie - I hope she does not get you :hugs:
Lolley - got my fingers crossed for you
Betheney - How is it going with your dog?

As for me we are back to :sex: this month, but are trying soft cups for the first time, and am worried that I,m doing it wrong and trapping the :spermy: outside :wacko::wacko:
well hope you all have a good weekend and :dust:


----------



## Betheney

Lucie - test went well! 2 hours and 3 needles later. You never would know prior to being pregnant I was terrified of needles and would cry uncontrollably at the thought of one. Im so brave now I just stride on up and sit in that chair LOL. I will get the results next Thursday but I'm feeling really confident about it, I'm sure I'll have the all clear. I'm sorry if AF has started :-( here's to next month

lizlemon - situation with the dog looks like it's getting better, first night non stop barking from 2am-6am the second night it was 4am-6am then last night she barked for about 15mins about 3 separate times. So we are getting there! Hubby thinks once she hasn't got her AF we should let her back into the carpeted area but I think it's good habit for when baby us here but me and hubby aren't on the same page so we'll see.

Lolley - another fantastic temp!! By the looks of your older cycles 11 DPO should be the real indicator. Fingers crossed.

Love


----------



## lolley

Well done with the doggy :)
please try and stand your ground with hubby otherwise you will have to go through it all again when baby gets here and then you will have barking while baby sleeps :( and if you undo all the hardwork doggy will think she has won and may not be so easy next time :(


as for my temps, i agree with the 11dpo, but because you are stalking bear in mind i might only be 9do today as i had ovulation pain late at night and all through the early hours of the morning.


----------



## lolley

lucie, 
what happened to that big dip in your chart? your temps look fab :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, AF officially arrived. :(

On one hand, I'm happy that this was a normal length cycle, while on the other hand I'm upset that it came at all. We are at 13 months TTC, and honestly, I had no idea a year and a month later, we'd still be TTC. I realize others have TTC much longer, but it still is very depressing. 

DH has his urologist appointment Thursday. I'm excited it is finally here, but a bit annoyed that AF showed up today. If he is given the all clear on Thursday, there is a small chance I could get ahold of my dr. and get back on clomid in time (Friday will be cd5, and I've taken clomid previously cd5-9). If I can't I will do the soy again this month.
Please send good vibes our way for the appointment Thursday. I am very nervous.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## starcrossed

Sorry :witch: got you Lucie! :hugs:

However look how much shorter your cycles are getting!!! :wohoo:

Go and get some softcups aswell as clomid/soy this cycle and you'll be on a winner I can feel all these :bfp:'s on their way!!!

Sending you lots and lots of :dust:!!!


Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

:hugs: Lucie so sorry she got you hunni.

Hope everything goes well with the test for your dh.


----------



## Betheney

Lolley - thank you for the sweet MSG you left on my journal, you make everything sound much less stressfull and more bearable than it sounds in my head. LOL.

I haven't posted on this thread yet as I have been waiting for my GTT results before posting, the results which I should be posting about in approx 37 hours. But I still feel relatively positive and am not too worried about it all.

Lolley your temps look very promising I'm trying to resist the urge to demand you to test.

Lucie - congrats to the shorter cycle! And fingers crossed hubby gets sorted and you can get back on clomid this cycle.

Love


----------



## lolley

your welcome and its all true :)

nope not testing, too scared to :cry:

so im waiting :coffee:


----------



## Betheney

:-( Poor lolley, even if this month doesn't end in a BFP, it was still a pretty good cycle ov on CD24 is nothing to be ashamed about. How long you going to wait? 15DP0? or 17DPO in case your ov dates are wrong? 

Love


----------



## lolley

my ov date is def either the one ff has put or the day after the pain i had this month was terrible.

im going to see what tomorrows temp is and go from there i think if its still up i may test.

yesterdays temp is a strange one again i marked the lower one i forgot to put sleep deprived i will do that in a bit, but i also got a temp later after 3 hours sleep at 36.61.so i put the lower temp just incase.


----------



## Lorts

Lolley, Like I have said on a previous post, I know NOTHING about temping but everything reads really positive and I am [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for your :bfp: !!

Lucie - Keep us posted with your hubby's appt. X


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie sorry she got you :hugs:- sending you loads of love and good vibes for the Dr app. Know exactly how you feel at the long time ttc, we are past the year mark now, and its a bummer. But PMA and this month we are using softcups and so far I like them and would recommend 

Lolly i've got my fingers crossed for you x :flower:


----------



## lovealittle1

sorry about the :witch: Lucie :hugs:

Lolley - Fingers and toes are crossed for you


----------



## lolley

well im now confused :(

my temp was still up this morning so i tested and it was -
im now 14dpo why is my temp so high if im not pregnant bloody stupid temps there so confusing, i was convinced there would be a line this morning when i saw the reading om my thermometer :shrug:


----------



## starcrossed

what test did you use Lolley?? Superdrug earlys are really good if you can get hold of one as your temps look ace!! XxX


----------



## lolley

it was a frer so thought it would show, im waiting till the weekend now, if af doesnt show i will get superdrug, i used those last time :)

im off to my graduation now :happydance:

have a good dy ladies :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

Oh have fun playing dress up!! That's the best bit!! Oh and drinkies after xxx


----------



## Betheney

I got a BFN the first day of my temp spike and a BFP the second.

Fingers crossed this is it lolley

you put spotting on your ff chart, does it feel like af is coming?

Love


----------



## lolley

its not spotting as such its like slightly coloured cm but not pink like a beige lol but just marked it anyway, i dont feel anything i have had cramping on and off so not sure :(


----------



## lolley

Good luck to you and your DH tomorrow Lucie :flower:


----------



## Betheney

so

I HAVE THE ALL CLEAR THAT I HAVE NOT DEVELOPED GESTATIONAL DIABETES!!!!! 

WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!

more in depth post on my journal about the check up


----------



## Lucie73821

What wonderful news Betheney!

Lolley- Waiting on pins and needles to hear what you find out. Are you going to wait until the weekend to test again?

DH has his urologist apt tomorrow (Thursday) morning at 9. I am sooooooo nervous! I will fill you in!


Hope everything is well with everyone!


----------



## lolley

brilliant news Betheney :)

hope everything goes well today Lucie, i will be looking for your post later.



afm - temp took a huge drop for me this morning so af will be here either today or tomorrow, im not upset by it as the soy is helping my cycles get shorter and its only our first cycle trying after mc. I am however miffed by my temps why on earth did they stay so high and for so long they have never done that stupid body. Also next month we will of been trying for 12 months and thats a bit upsetting, so im right with you there Lucie :(

But on a happier note my graduation yesterday was fab, my photos are on acebook for anyone who wants a nosey. We all had a lovely day :)


----------



## Betheney

Thanks lucie!! Now I'm hanging out to hear about your appt. Good luck.

Lolley - I'm sorry this cycle is ending in AF, I know most say it's not over until the witch shows her face which is true but I always knew when it wasn't that month. Maybe your Ov dates are off by two days because a 16day LP is really long even for you. Do you think you will try a higher dose of soy? Try and get in an earlier ov? I know your sad you've been TTC for 12 months and that it sucks *hugs* and I'm not trying to sugar coat it or anything but i know when I reached the 6 month mark and I was really miserable, I counted the cycles we actively were TTC and was happy to see it was 4, my brain was always happy with that number, count your cycles instead and don't count the one after the MC or ones where you didn't BD around ov. I know it sounds silly but it always helped my peace of mind. You have such long cycles sometimes it's not like 12 months is 12 cycles. I mean you have had Pretty much 6 full cycles in roughly 10 months according to FF 1/6 ended in a BFP and one you didn't TTC as it followed the miscarriage so you really got a BFP in 1/5 cycles! And considering the cycle starting on the 17th of march you didn't even BD around ov (unless you count BD in the am 3 days before) you really got a BFP in 1/4 cycles!!!! Those are pretty good odds, it just looks like forever because you have such long cycles sometimes.

Love


----------



## lolley

yep no doubt about it my temp has took too much of a drop to be anything else! I think ov could be a day out but no more than that, maybe my body is still trying to figure itself out lol, I have had a 15 day lp before cant remember which month so that would make more sense and mean af will be tomorrow, no sign of her yet,no more spotting either.

Yep im doing 150mg of soy this time if i can get it down to day 20 i would be really happy then probaby wouldn't mess anymore i can cope with ov around cd 20 every month :)

Thanks Betheney i know what you mean the 1st couple of months were completely off because i wasnt expecting such long cycles, we bd around day 14 as you do then just when we wanted, so those were out straight away :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Well ladies, dh's apt went ok. I really liked the dr-he seemed like a "take charge" kind of guy. The only thing I didn't like was that when I told him my age (32) he said "oh...the clock is ticking". Anyway he examined dh and he thinks he may have a Varicocele (I think that is how it is spelled). He said even if dh has one, it doesn't mean he's infertile. We scheduled an apt. on the 24th for a repeat of the SA and he will also get an ultrasound. We will meet back with the dr. on Oct. 5th to discuss the results. The dr. also said that dh didn't have an abnormally high white blood count in his previous SA (we were told he did).

So it looks like I will take the soy again this cycle. Thanks ladies for your good vibes! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## lovealittle1

Betheney - glad to hear all went well with the test :happydance:

Sorry about :witch: Lolley :hugs: yay that graduadtion went well - congrats!

Lucie - sounds like you got a good dr on your side. Too bad about the smart ass comment though!


----------



## Betheney

Lolley just saw your latest temp. Sucks.


----------



## Betheney

Lucie - some doctors are just ridiculous when it comes to thinking of other peoples feelings, they always tell me I'm obese or too overweight I'm a very mean way. On the other hand it's fantastic that he wants to get it sorted from my own and my friends experiences specialists always actually do something about it. Which of course is wonderful. I googled the thing your hubby might have and it doesn't sound too bad, I mean it can be fixed!! If that's what it is. Also it will be nice to have an answer, I really feel for all the people with unexplained infertility, could you imagine being told in the end that there is no reason. I hope you have an answer and get to making that baby.

Love


----------



## lolley

it does Betheney but still no af :shrug: don't know whats going on!!!


Lucie - glad your appointment went well, but what an arse to say that i would of wanted to slap him :growlmad:


----------



## lolley

she turned up this afternoon, which was expected.

on with the soy and the :sex: :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry to hear she showed lolley. On with the soy! I just started the soy last night.


----------



## Lorts

:hugs: Thats rubbish Lolley but like you say... on to next month!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

Hugs to everyone AF got and anyone else that neds it.

Been having ups and downs with hubby again but we are back on track and just waiting AF now as i know i wont have caught this month.

xxxxx


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies!!

Lolley sorry :witch: got you but your cycle looked great this month, I think the soy def having an effect!

Lucie same for you! Soy and clomid making your charts look ace too!!!

Lincoln, here is to next month, glad things on the up with DH now :) 


I thought I'd pop a link up to Puddings 4D scan rather than clogging up this forum with it!

When you have your :bfp:'s I cant recommend babybond enough in UK they are ace.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/412912-puddings-4d-pictures.html

Lots of :dust: to all!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

I saw your pics on facebook last night and the video is amazing,me and hubby sat watching it :) 

afm - started soy last night 150mg :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

How are people today? I am bored watching Eastenders with everyone screaming!


----------



## Betheney

I have a day off work so looks like it's house cleaning for me. BBBOOOOOO


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! Just thought I'd check in. Waiting to O here. We are off early tomorrow morning. I am in a wedding this weekend in Michigan. The bride is my mom's best friend's daughter. We've known each other our entire lives. She's the closest thing I have to a sister. I'm sure that it will be a pretty emotional day. :) 

I hope everyone is doing well. It's been pretty quiet around here.


----------



## lolley

Hi Lucie,

Im the same as you waiting to o now, took my last lot of soy last night so only on cd 8. Might be a while yet lol

have a fantastic weekend, enjoy the wedding :)


----------



## lolley

its gone quiet in here again :(


----------



## Betheney

Its leading up to yours and lucies ov, the place always quietens down leading up r to ov anf then gets all exciting in the TWW

Love


----------



## lizlemon

Hope you are all OK and all the :sex: has been fun! I am in TWW and a starting to get slightly hopeful as there have been some promising signs unless the tiredness, dizziness, sick feeling and cold are just going back to school ill. AF is due thursday and I wont test till then as i get :cry: when BFN. Anyways have a good sunday x (and hopefully not jinxed it by saying out loud :wacko:)


----------



## lolley

sending :dust: Lizzlemon

Lucie - hope you enjoyed the wedding and your weekend :)

im at work and soooo bored, nothing to do and all im thinking about is getting pregnant and when i will ov and im mad because we didn't bd last night. I know it doesnt really matter im just at the stage where im so sick of waiting now.We wait to ov then were in the 2ww, then we wait cause af is here then back to wait for ov!!!!!! Just needed to get that off my chest sorry!


----------



## Betheney

oh lolly I remember that on the first day of af I was not only miserable that I didn't get a bfp I was miserable that I would have to wait a whole month to find out again. when you think about how far away it is it was always a little depressing. Especially when 6 months passes and you have only had like 4 cycles. I'm sorry I'm not really helping here am I? I just mean to say although I'm no longer ttc I do sympathise and I'm sorry your feeling so crappy. When we needed to BD and hubby didnt want to I would get all teary that I have waited a whole month for another chance and he's ruining everything. TTC sucks but all thay anguish will melt away when you get your bfp.

Hope my post is received well and I don't sound like a smug condescending pregnant woman.

Love


----------



## lolley

i knew how you meant your post to read :)

Thank you as always :flower:
I dont know whats up with me im usually ok but this last mont i have felt so deflated by it all, im sick of long cycles and not having a shot at it every month. Think im just sick of t all to be honest :(

and the worst thing is i really dont mean to drag this thread down with my depressing posts, but i have no where else to post this.I pretend im ok to hubby otherwise he will worry and say lets take a break. I dont want a bloody break i just want it to happen now ive had enough!!!


phew thats a bit better :blush:


----------



## lizlemon

Lolley, I know exactly how you feel. I hate the waiting and the non ending disappointments, every month I have the hope it will work and every month it does not. I think I am going to be mega upset this month as my body is playing silly beggers. Never worry about dragging down the thread as that is why we are here and it is so nice to know others feel the same!:hugs:

hope you have a nice evening xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

lots of :dust: lizlemon

Lucie - Lolley - Happy :sex:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hi ladies

AF got me on sunday so on to next month, oh well, we didnt stand much/if any chance last cycle so onto this one.

xxxx


----------



## nursenikki

We took our 1st test this morning....with negative results :( My monthly is due today....so we will see what happens. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lizlemon

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sending PMA out there to everyone xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies!

I'm glad to be home. This past weekend was exhausting. There were many bumps, but the happy couple is married, and madly in love, so that's all that counts, right?

As for me, I'm afraid I may have O'd on Friday or Saturday. I had many twinges both days. That would be rather early for me to O. Also, we didn't have a chance to BD as Friday night I spent with the bride and Saturday we were just too tired to. Now we can't BD again until after Friday. DH goes in Friday morning for his second SA and his ultrasound (to check for a Varicocele). Plus I'm pretty sure I have another sinus infection. I've had pain in my face and tooth since Saturday night. :( I'm pretty miserable. I'm also SUPER nervous for DH's results, so keep your fingers crossed please. 

Lincoln, sorry AF got you.

Nurse, sorry for the - test. 

Liz, thanks for the PMA.

Lolley, how's it going? Still waiting to O?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm glad to be home. This past weekend was exhausting. There were many bumps, but the happy couple is married, and madly in love, so that's all that counts, right?
> 
> As for me, I'm afraid I may have O'd on Friday or Saturday. I had many twinges both days. That would be rather early for me to O. Also, we didn't have a chance to BD as Friday night I spent with the bride and Saturday we were just too tired to. Now we can't BD again until after Friday. DH goes in Friday morning for his second SA and his ultrasound (to check for a Varicocele). Plus I'm pretty sure I have another sinus infection. I've had pain in my face and tooth since Saturday night. :( I'm pretty miserable. I'm also SUPER nervous for DH's results, so keep your fingers crossed please.
> 
> Lincoln, sorry AF got you.
> 
> Nurse, sorry for the - test.
> 
> Liz, thanks for the PMA.
> 
> Lolley, how's it going? Still waiting to O?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Lucie, i hope the appointemnt goes well and fingers crossed they give you some answers.

| am pretty peed off today as off from work feeling ill - cold from hell and achey and now I have started AF cramps all geering up for the witch tomorrow :cry: I have had enough of TTC. It is not fun :growlmad:and just emotionally naff.

Anyway rant over, PMA to everyone else!!!!
xxxx


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,

:hugs: to everyone, one af, one - test, 3 of us peed off. Not a good week really.

Lucie- sending lots of best wishes for your dh test, im sorry you didnt get to bd i know how that feels :( but glad you had a fab weekend. I think we are more tuned in to notice any bumps that are about and we are bound to feel something towards them unfortunately theres nothing i can say to make you feel better just send lots and lots of :hugs:

Liz - hope your feeling better soon and the witch doesnt show, you can join me and Lucie if you like with the i've had enough attitude, lets ope we all get our sticky bfp's soon :hugs:


yes im still waiting you know my cycles :dohh:
although i have to say i have had niggley ovaries since cd 9, which is different for me amd watery cm since yesterday and tmi lots of it, i keep thinking i have wet myself lol. Getting pretty good lines on the opks but the last couple of months they dissapeared and then came back again :shrug: if i can get my o day to around cd 20 i will be so happy and then i will stick to that mg soy at the moment im still playing with the mg!

sending :dust: to everyone


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies!

Sending you big :hugs: and even more :dust:

Lucie-I hope your sinus' clear soon there is nothing worse!!! I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for your hubby!

Lolley-from the beginning your cycles are much better, keep diddling with the mg I'm sure you'll find the perfect dose really soon!!! I O'd on CD 19 the cycle I got preggy with Pud so if you go round that day it'll be all good :D

Liz-I had terrible cramps the day before my :bfp: I thought I was out for sure, even had a massive moody strop about it as I was spotting aswell, turns out little man was just getting comfy so dont despair just yet, its not over till the :witch: is on her broom!!

I'm keeping my FX'd for you all!!!

All is ok here although I have had a nasty UTI for over a week now, been given some more antibiotics which hopefully will make me feel more human. I dont think its helped I been busy at work but at least I'm close to a loo!!!

LOTS OF PMA AND :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lizlemon

:cry::cry::cry:I've been got by that pesky witch. I can not express how annoyed I am, but haho on to then next month again


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lincoln Girl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hugs to everyone AF got and anyone else that neds it.
> 
> Been having ups and downs with hubby again but we are back on track and just waiting AF now as i know i wont have caught this month.
> 
> xxxxx

im newly wed...well nov 09 lol
I love 7 miles outside lincoln:thumbup:


----------



## lizlemon

welcome and :dust: to you. October is going to be a good month, we need some BFP's on this thread!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Liz- Sorry AF got you.

Welcome Babyhopes!

Delly- Hi! Sorry to hear of your UTI. I know how bad those suck!

As for me, went to the Dr. yesterday and am now on antibiotics for my sinus infection. DH goes first thing tomorrow for his SA and ultrasound. On one hand I am excited to finally have answers, but on the other I am scared for what they might find. I will be sure to update you ladies as soon as I know anything!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls. If any of you remember my brother broke his foot a while ago well we have been on the waiting list this while time to get surgery for thee screws to be taken out. Poor tacker was booked for 7am then it got pushed to 10am then at 12.30 he still hadn't gone in. so I left this morning and just came back now at 2.30 and he's gone in but nobody can tell me when he went in so I have no idea if I'm here for another half hour or 4 hours.

Lucie I'm very anxious for your results my fingers are crossed


----------



## lolley

im stuck at hospital too Betheney my mom is in for an op today :(
hope your bro is ok

Lucie sending massive :hugs: hope everything is ok today please let us know 


can anyone help, i tried to change my avatar pic it wont let me put anything in their now :( wont let me put one of my own on or a link to a web thingy???

***EDIT***

i forgot i had been un-subscribed to the thread again, if you remember it happened a while ago to us all!


----------



## lolley

i did it, think it was not working the other night :)


----------



## Betheney

Lolley I do remember when that happened I pm'd one of the administrators and sher had no idea what I was talking about. You can resubscribe in the thread tools at the top of the page. As for the avatar pic I always have trouble with them so I have no idea.

I hope this month your body can manage to release that egg first try rather than releasing it on the second attempt. Have your opks started to get lighter yet? 

Lucie - still anxiously waiting to see how you go.

Love love love


----------



## lolley

i have re-subscribed now, stupid thing!

so do i :wacko: everything seems very different this month i have had lots of ovary pain from cd9 and watercm as you can see on my chart and lots of it! my opks were quite dark then light now seem to be picking back up, just see what todays bring. I have another 5 days before my target day of cd 20 so still hoping.


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie-Good luck for your DH's results I'll have my fingers crossed!

Lolley-I hope your mum's op goes well and that your eggy will hurry itself up and go find a :spermy:

Betheney-Hope your little bro is ok and not too sicky from anaesthetic when he's round!!! Oh and enjoy your new pram, I read you were picking it up :D


Liz-I'm sorry the stupid :witch: got you. I hope she falls off her broom!!!

Bit of bad news today about Pudding, I've just got back from the hospital after a scan and he's measuring too small :( I now have to go back twice a week and growth scans every 2 to see whats happening.
Other than being dinky tho he seems to be perfect and is wriggling away so I'm hoping he's just small rather than anything more sinister.
On the plus side I got some new antibiotics and they seem to be doing the trick, I only had to pee once last night which is a big improvement on the 4-7 times usually!!!

Anyway lots of :dust: to everyone!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Thanks Delly :)

Please dont read too much into the measurements, so may people get wrong results myself included.

they said my youngest was a certain weight and he was much bigger, i cant remember now what they said. Also my ex-husban and his wife have just had a baby she had to go twice a week like you and have a scan every week said she hadn't grown and it turns out she had a sonogropher that didnt measure the legs which threw the weight completley off. I have heard this alot and then they go on to have lovely size/ weight babies please dont stress yourself out. That will do you and pudding no good. Sending :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Delly, sorry to hear your news, but at least they are monitoring and as Lolley says they might be nothing wrong. The best thing is he is wriggling away and happy in there :thumbup:

Lolley hope your mum is Ok and that all the good signs contiune.

Lucie - got my fingers crossed for you 

Betheney - hope your Brother recovers quick.

As for me, I'm still at home fighting off the ill, but feeling a lot better, if not a bit cooped up. Seeing DR tomorrow for referall, we were told to come back after inital tests 3 months ago. Sadly it is a different DR so hope he is as nice as our usual one. Hope you all have a good Friday and weekend
xxx :dust:


----------



## lizlemon

very sad as had bad news from Dr been referred on and lots of IVF talk. I really wanted to be able to get pregnant the normal way. Feel like poo and sad for myself


----------



## starcrossed

:hugs: 
I know its not the best news Liz, but hopefully they'll beable to tell you whats what and have a lovely bouncing :baby: at the end of it.

I know lots of peeps who went on to have IVF and then still concieved naturally because somehow the pressure was off. 

Sending you lots of :hug: and :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm glad to be home. This past weekend was exhausting. There were many bumps, but the happy couple is married, and madly in love, so that's all that counts, right?
> 
> As for me, I'm afraid I may have O'd on Friday or Saturday. I had many twinges both days. That would be rather early for me to O. Also, we didn't have a chance to BD as Friday night I spent with the bride and Saturday we were just too tired to. Now we can't BD again until after Friday. DH goes in Friday morning for his second SA and his ultrasound (to check for a Varicocele). Plus I'm pretty sure I have another sinus infection. I've had pain in my face and tooth since Saturday night. :( I'm pretty miserable. I'm also SUPER nervous for DH's results, so keep your fingers crossed please.
> 
> Lincoln, sorry AF got you.
> 
> Nurse, sorry for the - test.
> 
> Liz, thanks for the PMA.
> 
> Lolley, how's it going? Still waiting to O?
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

:( to not able to BD, hope hubbys appointment goes well xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

babyhopes2010 said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Hugs to everyone AF got and anyone else that neds it.
> 
> Been having ups and downs with hubby again but we are back on track and just waiting AF now as i know i wont have caught this month.
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> im newly wed...well nov 09 lol
> I live 7 miles outside lincoln:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hi: hi babyhopes x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

sorry AF got you Lizlemon, big hugs hunny xxxx

Delly- big hugs to you too, Im sure pudding is fine hunny, try not to worry xxxx

AF gone for me, so let the baby making commence xxx


----------



## lolley

GRRRRRRRRRR still not getting updates :(

I have been at the hospital all weekend, my mom had some complications but seems ok now :) so not had chance to catch up.

Lucie - how was the appointment?

Liz - sending lots of :hugs: sorry it wasnt the news you wanted hun, but i agree with Delly. They know what there doing and will be able to help and as she said lots of couples find out their pg while waiting for ivf :)


----------



## Betheney

Lizlemon - I'm sorry you feeling bummed about the results, I know a couple who were ttc for 2 years and the month before ivf they conceived, it is possible. Even if you do have to have ivf don't be disheartened, thankfully the option exists. The light at the end of the tunnel is the baby just keep remembering that.

Lolley - your opks how are they going? I'm getting very anxious and stalking your ff like crazy.

Lucie - I've been on here so much waiting for the results from the us. I do help everything went okay and if there is a problem I hope it can be identified and repaired, nothing worse than getting no answers.

Love


----------



## lizlemon

thanls for all your kind comments. Now we have to work outhow to make healthy mr wigglies!!! On wards and upwards. So any suggestions please feel free to tell!!!
Hope you all have had a good weekend x


----------



## lolley

Hey Betheney, opks been the same for days now, no change :( still very niggly but nothing new, my temps are very flat though too, not had that before?

Liz - my hubby takes wellman and omega 3 both good for the spermies :)


----------



## nursenikki

We have been so busy lately! Its hard to keep up with everything! Sorry to all having troubles. We have not taken another test since the negative one last week......but my monthly has yet to arrive, making me about a week late! We have another test at home to take....so we are keeping our hopes up! :) 

Good luck to everyone, October is going to be a good month!


----------



## Betheney

Lolley - I did notice that, not sure if that's a good thing our a bad thing, surely it would be a good thing. damn cycles changing everytime. Usually you get two cycles of opks going up then back down and you ov on the second lot. This time with constant in and out opks i don't know what to think.

Liz - I know in Aus the pre-natal and anti-natal vit that is taken by pretty much all pregnant women is elevit and they just made a new range called manevit, it has little spermy logo on it so I assume its to help spermy quality. Google.it.

Lucie - I'm getting.awfully anxious you haven't posted, I really do hope everything is ok.....

Niki - everything sounds very promising good luck.


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies...sorry to keep you in suspense. We go back to the dr. on Oct. 5th for the results, so I don't really know anything yet. 

Delly- Hope your results are good! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Liz- Sorry the news wasn't what you wanted to hear. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie I thought being an ultrasound they can give you the results while you are there. How annoying is having to wait! Humph!


----------



## lolley

lucie - thats rubbish, can't believe they make you wait again. As if we don't do enough waiting! Sending lots of good vibes in the hope everything is good :)


AFM - :( opks non existent again yesterday my target day of cd 20 is today!
Just waiting to see what todays is, when im home from work.Bored now :coffee:


----------



## Betheney

Ggggrrrrr lolley if your body is doing the two attempts at ovulation again that first attempt was drawn out way to long. I hope its not over a week to the next one if that's what it's doing.

Lovd


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry I have been rubbish at keeping up in here. Hope everyone is well and here is a big dose of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nursenikki

Test #2 this morning.....with neg results. And still no monthly! I'm really frustrated :(


----------



## lizlemon

Hello everyone,
hope we are all doing well -
Lucie - hope the results come back good for you two,
Lolley - hoping for the big O for you
Nursenikki - hoping a BFP comes your way!!!
Betheney and lovealittle1 hope your little beans, or not so little beans are being well behaved!

We have been proactive, choosen our clinic and booked our first appointment for mid Nov. In the mean time we are going all out, extra loose trousers and vit for OH and Clear blue monitor and soft cups etc! and maybe we wont need that appointment.....
xxxx


----------



## lizlemon

OMG the GP has phoned, we missed his call, he's sked us to phone tomorrow about 3rd SA results...... good or bad......but impressive that he is making personal calls, we decided to wait before getting results as it feels fait accompli ......


----------



## lolley

Sorry Nikki :hugs:

Liz let us know what they say, sending lots of best wishes so that everything is ok :)

Lucie - wow you have crosshairs, you only had them once before i was shocked :haha:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all!

Lolley-I'm really confused about the CH. I could have sworn I O'd around the 18th, due to twinges I had. But we shall see.

Could you guys send some good vibes towards my mom? She has a ruptured disc in her back and has to have surgery on Monday. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

Sending lots of positive vibes to your mum lucie, hope she makes a speedy recovery xxxx

The GP phoned OH - on his first day at new job - not good lower again, they keep on going lower, motility ok though :) GP says the clinc will have to try to give him something to make the count higher .......roll on Nov!


----------



## lolley

Lucie - as always sending best wishes for your mom :flower:

my mom is on the mend now (at last)

Liz - sending lots and lots of :hugs: try the vits i said my hubby is using, i didnt get a sniff of a bfp before he was on them :) he takes wellman (not the sports ones though) and omega 3 both supposed to be fab for quality of the spermies :flower:

afm - +opk today :happydance: we have been bding loads every other day so now gonna do loads more :haha:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies!

Lucie-Sending lots of love for your mum!!!

Lolley-YAY for the OPK whoooop get :sex: jiggy with it as much as possible!!!

Liz-keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of good vibes!! Softcups I think would really help!!!

All is ok here, all scans etc have been fine, but I'm really anaemic again and UTI lingering on :cry: I have to go clinic early Monday morning to see the head honcho at hossy to sort me out.
Work have put me on early maternity leave aswell so now I'm a free woman at 29 weeks! :)

Anyway sending you all LOADS of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Lucie - sending lots of good vibes and warm wishes for your Mom

Lolley - Happy :sex:

Lizlemon - Sorry about the results but hopefully they will give him what he needs to make the count higher.

Nursenikki - any news?

Delly - yay for being on mat leave :happydance: Hope the head honcho can sort out the UTI and anameia.

Not much to report here. I am down to double digits tomorrow and 1 week until 3rd tri!!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Hope everyone is well.

Think Im about OVing and did BD yesterday so fingers ccrossed xx


----------



## lolley

:hi: ladies

how is everyone, its gone quiet again!

good luck lincoln.

Well im not happy again, had really bad ovulation pain in my right ovary early hours of monday morning. Woke up this morning expecting to see a temp rise and nothing and now i have pain in my left ovary. WTF :shrug:

and look at my chart and how much bding we have done im wearing poor hubby out, stupid body!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey girlies!!

Lolley-Maybe you ov'd with the right and the lefts getting in on the act? Twins anyone?? I wore Dan out the month we got our :bfp: if we hadnt have got Pud we would have deserved a gold star!

Lincoln-keep going with the nookie to catch that eggy!!!

Hope everyone else is keeping well!!

I am at the hospital/clinic every day except Thurs, so at least they're keeping a close eye on Pudding! (Its a good job I was sent on Maternity leave)
Everything around Pud is fine, but my bloods are still out so I have to go and be jabbed on Wednesday and we have the growth scan on Fri so we'll know more. I'm hoping he's just diddy and not ill with it.

We have FINALLY finished Pud's nursery I'll take some better piccys than ones on FB because the nursery chair came today and its in there and built :)

Anyway ladies sending you all lots of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Just a quick check in. 

My mom's surgery went ok. She may be able to go home today. 

We are sitting at the urologist's office waiting for our apt to get dh's results. Only we were just told that our apt is now going to be 40 minutes LATER because the Dr. isn't here yet. I am beyond pissed! I wish my job allowed me to show up late.


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie it's midnight here hope I can stay online long enough to read you results, my fingers are crossed


----------



## lolley

Lots of luck Lucie and DH :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Well I'm back. 

It's kinda good news/bad news. 

Good news- SA shows volume is at 2.0, up from 1.1 in May (2.0 is normal), and motility is up to around 50% (was in the 30s last time I believe). 

Bad news- count went from around 75 mil to 45 mil. Morphology was 17%, now is 7%. :(. Plus he does have a varicocelle (forgive the misspelling-on my iPhone). He will have to have outpatient surgery to correct this. Dr. also put him on clomid for 3 months. We don't have a date for the surgery yet. I will let you guys know when we do. 

Thanks for being there girls. I hope you know how much I appreciate your friendship. I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Betheney

I think it's good news! I know it sucks you have a problem but its a fixable problem!!! Just a slight hurdle then you'll be well on your way making babies.


----------



## lolley

Yay for the good news that loads better :)

and :hugs: for the not so good news. What does the varicole thing mean? excuse my ignorence and i didnt know they could ive men clomid thats fab, do they think it will improve the not so good stuff?

Were always here for you hun, you know that :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks ladies. 

Lolley- it "heats up" the area and the extra heat kills sperm, or causes the motility, morphology, and count to be abnormal. Before I came to BnB, I had never heard of men going on clomid either. The dr. said it would improve the count, motility, and to some extent, the morphology. The bad news is that morphology is the hardest one to improve. But I will just keep thinking positive, and hope it works for us.


----------



## lolley

wow!!!

well im just glad there looking into everything properly for you and can do something about it. At least its sounding positive that they can help to improve things.
So for now lets keep our fingers crossed that it can all be done quickly and you can get your well deserved bfp :thumbup:

Did they give you more clomid too?


----------



## Lorts

I'm with Betheney - You will be well on your way to the BFP in no time. Think positive. You have the answer to the problem and possible solutions to the problem. A result I say!! :happydance:

I did know guys could take clomid either! You learn something new every day!!

Good news about your mum to. :thumbup:


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie- :hugs: I hate mixed bag diagnosis, I'm glad things are on the up and as soon as DH has his op it'll be all systems go, I just feel for you having to wait etc Really pleased to hear your mum is on the mend too!!! I NEVER knew men could have clomid, every day's a school day!! x

We finally finished Pud's nursery and here are some decent photo's on this link :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...puddings-nursery-photo-heavy.html#post7170485

Sending lots of positive vibes and :dust: there are some :bfp:'s on the horizon, I can feel it in my ever emptying waters xxxx


----------



## lolley

Delly - I love it, like i said on facebook its fab and you have done a great job :)


I have my rise wooo so hopefully Delly's prediction of twins won't be happening i would have a nervous breakdown lol :wacko: but i suppose that means im joining Lucie in the 2ww :)

And Lucie your chart is looking good :) lets hope you dont need any help at all :dust:

How is everyone else???


----------



## Lucie73821

Bad news ladies. Spotting started today. Af can't be too far behind. :(

By the way, hubby's surgery has been scheduled for October 29th. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lolley

Hi Lucie,
hows the spotting because thats one fab temp rise today???

good news about dh's appointment being so soon :) 

sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Betheney

Lolley thanks for dropping by my journal but I thought I should ask about your temps here. I think your chart looks great such steady less erratic temps, i wonder when you ovulated as it took a few days to get that rise, I remember you mentioning ov pains, what days were they? Doesn't really matter tho, you've done more than enough bd lol.


----------



## Betheney

Lucie I think its fab the surgery is so soon, I wonder how long after till you can get back to bding and how long from the surgery it will take to get his spermies a little better.


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> Lolley thanks for dropping by my journal but I thought I should ask about your temps here. I think your chart looks great such steady less erratic temps, i wonder when you ovulated as it took a few days to get that rise, I remember you mentioning ov pains, what days were they? Doesn't really matter tho, you've done more than enough bd lol.

Hey Betheney,

shouldnt you be sleeping?

yes i am impressed with my temps this month not sure whats happened but they look fab, even if i do say so myself :) The O pains were late sunday and quite bad through the early hours of monday morning so im not sure if ff is right or it just took a couple of days extra :shrug:

hmmm enough bd? do you think so :haha:


----------



## Betheney

I know I know it's 2am, but I napped late and now I'm wide awake. I've been up making muslin blankets and face washers and fitted bassinet sheets, I've gone nuts with my sewing machine and am loving it.


----------



## lolley

oooooooo you have the nesting bug with the sewing machine lol x


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! Just the smallest bit of spotting today- a really tiny bit. Not sure if I should put it in FF as spotting or not. I am a bit bummed that dh's op is scheduled a day before I am supposed to O (according to my FF iPhone app). It just feels like another month wasted. I am trying to remain positive though. I just hope this op fixes things for us. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lolley

Lucie.

im waiting for your temp today, your chart is looking so good :)

If she does get you, which i hope is not the case, maybe think of the op as a fresh start. I would feel the same not being able to bd when neded. But on the positive side DH will have his op and you can start again without having a long wait. It could of been ages until they got him sorted im so pleased for you its so soon.
sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## lolley

I got my cross hairs today :happydance:

but my coverline is soooo high, anyone any ideas???


----------



## Betheney

Surely you couldn't of ov.d that far past the positive opks


----------



## lolley

Betheney,

i dont have a clue, but im not overly fussed as you said i have it covered :) i will just wait to test longer if af doesnt show.

its the cover line that is bothering me :(


----------



## lolley

Lucie, 

look at your temps :thumbup: any more spotting? when are you testing?


----------



## Betheney

I never paid any attention to coverlines


----------



## lolley

hmmmm not sure then, just feel one small drop and it will be below the line :wacko:

how are you doing anyway more sewing so i have read lol x


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies! Just the smallest bit of spotting today- a really tiny bit. Not sure if I should put it in FF as spotting or not. I am a bit bummed that dh's op is scheduled a day before I am supposed to O (according to my FF iPhone app). It just feels like another month wasted. I am trying to remain positive though. I just hope this op fixes things for us.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

:test: I had that sort of spotting with Pudding, hubbys op may be to brew baby no 2 :)

Honestly I was spotting and thought I was out of the game the day before :bfp: even went on the cyclone the day before at coney island and did neck a good ole long island iced tea thinking I was out.

Fingers crossed for everyone's :bfp:'s this month!!!

Things are looking up with Pud, well sort of....
He's still small, but he is growing he's just dinky. The hospital also mentioned that they would induce me around 37-38 weeks so any time from the end of nov first week in dec.

Anyway lots of :dust: for all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies!

So no spotting today. I am not sure when I am going to test. It seems like in the past whenever I decided to test, AF came the next day. So I'm not deciding to test, and I'll hope that will keep AF away. :)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Betheney

Lucie you had a cycle back in may that lasted 33 days but your temps were alot lower. This month is looking really good. Hang out till 35? Oh I hope this is it! I don't mean to put a damper on it but did the docs day what your chances of conceiving are at the moment?

Love


----------



## lolley

Lucie, 

im sending you loads and loads of :dust: :dust: :dust:

im so hoping this is it for you :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Temp dropped this morning. I also had some red spotting earlier today, but nothing since. If AF is coming, I wish she'd just hurry up and get here all ready. Each month she shows, it feels like a piece of my dream dies. 

I also looked up more info on dh's surgery, and it appears that we won't be able to bd at all for at least three weeks. So that's another month gone. I am just having a hard time thinking positively. 

I'm sorry to be a Debbie Downer today. I hope everyone else is having a better day than I am.


----------



## lizlemon

sending you love Lucie xxxx


----------



## lolley

Lucie,

sending :hugs:

Dont be silly i had a crappy few weeks not long ago, you can moan all you like on here, we all understand :flower:

your temp went back up a bit today! any spotting? still keeping my fingers tightly crossed :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks Lolley. Had a bit more brownish spotting today. Had a little cramping, and several times I've gone to the bathroom I've been sure that AF had started, but nothing. I'm just frustrated. :(

On a lighter note, less than two weeks until we go to Las Vegas! We are going on Oct 22 and flying home on the 26th. I am super excited. We have that Monday off from school (hurricane make up day) and Tuesday is a teacher work day that we are taking off. Then we'll have school Wed and Thurs, then on Friday is Dh's operation. 

One saving grace I've had during all of this is my aunt (who is actually a family friend that has known me literally since I've been born). She and her husband dealt with infertility when they were in their 20s and 30s (they are in their 60s now). She is the one person I can call when I am feeling down that I know understands what I am feeling. She has offered to come sit with me during DH's surgery, which will be nice, since I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lolley

i hope she stays away :hugs:

wow i forgot you were going to Las Vegas, it will be fab :) and so nice for you to spend some lovely you time just you and DH.

Your aunt souns like just what you need i'm really glad you have support at home and for when dh has his op :flower:


----------



## lolley

Lucie,

thats an evil drop on your chart :( sending you lots and lots of hugs. I hope dh's op works its magic you are the one person on here i would love to see get their long awaited bfp :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Despite the massive temp drop, AF has not appeared yet. I can't believe I am saying this, but I wish she'd show up already!


----------



## lolley

im sorry i just presumed and i shouldn't of, i really really hope she stays away :)


----------



## Lucie73821

No problem lolley! As for AF watch 2010, she still isn't here. :(


----------



## lolley

im glad she is staying away :)


----------



## lolley

*** thought i would let you all know***

for those of you not friends with Delly on facebook, she has been admitted to hospital and is awaiting a kidney scan tomorrow.

sending lots and lots of :hugs: from all of us here on team newlywedsttc and hoping you get well soon.

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry to hear about Delly. :(. I'm sending tons of good vibes her way. 

Well AF finally showed up. I'm ok about it. Glad the guessing game is over. I put a call into my dr. today to see what the next step for me will be.


----------



## lolley

sorry Lucie :hugs:

i hope the doctor is a good one and will do what he/she can to help :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

hey ladies :)
Thanks for your kind wishes. I'm in Birmingham Womens atm waiting for a kidney scan in the morning.
I could just have another nasty UTI but they think because of my lupus my kidneys are strugglin and are getting damaged :( also for some reason body not absorbing food too well.
No wonder I lost weight!!! 

Anyway I'll keep you all updated!!

Lucie- I hope :witch: doesn't last too long and things pick up for you and DH. Your triip should be just the ticket!!

Lolley- hoping to hear some good news from you soon!!

Sending you all lots of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Did any of you lovely graduates have implantation pain when you got your bfp ?

If you did do you remember what it feels like ?


----------



## Lorts

Lolley - Yes, I did. It felt just like I was goin to come on...an aching back. I was convinced I was going to come on any time.... GL x


----------



## lizlemon

lolley said:


> Did any of you lovely graduates have implantation pain when you got your bfp ?
> 
> If you did do you remember what it feels like ?

OOO do you think you have those pains.......:dust:


----------



## lolley

lol im not sure and i cant remember if i had them last time :shrug:

The last couple of days I have been having some dull aches, then what feels like O pain, then a few sharp ones??? no tugging or anything so im really not sure. Just wait it out and try not to get my hopes up :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley-that sounds promising, but I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up. I will keep my fingers crossed tightly for you!


----------



## starcrossed

hey ladies!
Lolley- I had terrible implantation pains and spotting with Pud :) I'll have my fingers crossed!!! 
Lucie-lots of positive vibes over to you!!! XxX
Sending all the other ladies lots of :dust: for some :bfp:s!!!

I'm still in hospital, my kidneys are struggling with lupus and infected with ecoli :(
I've been put on IV antibiotics and painkillers so I'm hoping I feel better soon.
Also Pud's cord pressure is a bit high so I'm hoping that's better tomorrow.

Anyway hopefully update you from home tomorrow!!

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Hope your feeling better soon hun, keep us up dated :flower:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Delly- big hugs hunny, i hope your better soon, thinking of you and pudding xxx

Lucie- big hugs to you too, you've had a rough few days, thinking of you xxx

Lolley- Good Luck!!!! xxx

AFM- Ive finished work now for my holiday and i cant wait. Saturday morning we fly out to Ibiza and i cant wait. We are so ready for this holiday. TTC wise im due on in around a week (when im on my hols!! :( im not impressed!!) but hopefully AF wont arrive. I got a tiny bit of brown coloured creamy CM so maybe some sort of implantation???? With Mayze though my IB was bright red. We will just have to wait and see. Think i will take a test with me incase im late.

lots of luck and love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Betheney

Lincoln girl, your prof pic is taking up like half my page........ Is it spearing like that to anyone else?

lolley I didn't ready have any extra pains around implantation but I had period pains like normal from about cd7.

Love


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Betheney said:


> Lincoln girl, your prof pic is taking up like half my page........ Is it spearing like that to anyone else?
> 
> lolley I didn't ready have any extra pains around implantation but I had period pains like normal from about cd7.
> 
> Love

i just realised but ive resized the picture now :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Lolley - no I did not have any implantation pain. Your chart is looking great. Sending loads of :dust:

Delly - sending love hope you get better soon.

Lucie - so sorry that nasty :witch:came :hugs:

LG - You must be so excited for yout trip. Have a fantastic time and hopefully you will get your bfp while you are there!!

Lorts - how is the pregnancy going?

Lizlemon - sending lots of :dust:

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

well today i woke up with back ache, a fuzzy head and dont feel right :( gone off my food a bit too which is NOT like me!! we will see xxx


----------



## nursenikki

lovealittle1 said:


> Lucie - sending lots of good vibes and warm wishes for your Mom
> 
> Lolley - Happy :sex:
> 
> Lizlemon - Sorry about the results but hopefully they will give him what he needs to make the count higher.
> 
> Nursenikki - any news?
> 
> Delly - yay for being on mat leave :happydance: Hope the head honcho can sort out the UTI and anameia.
> 
> Not much to report here. I am down to double digits tomorrow and 1 week until 3rd tri!!!

Test #3 a couple days ago, because my monthly still hadn't arrived. Neg results :( Sadly, started spotting this morning. Very frustrating....skipped a month all together and our hopes were up. Still thinking positively though.....we will get this next month!


----------



## keepsmiling

i got unsubscibed from this thread, n iv been tryin to find it for ages,,,,, omg!! im so happy i found it again! yay x


----------



## lolley

Welcome back :hi:

it did it to me aswell :(

how are you doing?


----------



## keepsmiling

im fine thanks,, im on my first clomid cycle and iv got a scan tomorrow to c if its workin, xxx
how r all u lovley ladies,, any updates xx


----------



## lolley

The last few pages are the busiest if you want to catch up.

Delly is in hospital

im in the 2ww

nasty witch got Lucie, but she had a good appointment where dh is having a small op hopefully help those spermies :)

Betheney, lorts and lal are both good

nurse nikki is still waiting with no af

lincoln is also in the 2ww

phew i think thats everyone, sorry if i forgot any

***edit***
forgot Liz sorry! im not sure where she is in her cycle


----------



## lolley

Morning Ladies,

Thought i would share this with you.
I have just had a reading from sandra Gibbs that was very acurate :)


Ok kelly as i tune in i feel you partner has a strange sense of humour at times, he can come across as silly in a sense, but he has a very deep nature as well, and thinks a lot too , he can also be emotional behind closed doors in a sense.Ok i want to mention where i feel that you are both as crazy as each other at times, and both like to have fun and a carry on.
Ok with regards to a baby i want to mention a conception before the year is out and i'm very much drawn to the middle of november in regards to this , the baby i feel is a boy, and i want to mention a summer birth around july next year, and the 15th is important as well.

The first card i have chosen is The sun dancers
This is showing me the element of fun an laughter around you , a lot of exitement as well , and also the joy that this baby will be bringing in for you.I want to mention that good things come to those who wait, i feel there was a female , older lady in spirit who would have said similar, i keep being shown this lady with knitting , and to confirm boy she is knitting blue.Also do you have a lower back tattoo or there's a link to this , its like a pattern and also a name that i keep being shown too.

The second card is The metal King
This is showing me where i feel things have been a hard slog at times, hard to push through certain barriers and obstacles to get to where you want to be, but you are strong and can beat anything in a sense. I want to mention where i get this feeling of partnership again , and im being shown your partner but also like a best friend or a woman who plays a strong supportive role in your life.

The last card is The hawk Prince 
This is showing me where there is something that you need to pay more attention to at the moment, and i feel its linked with another area of your life that needs some tweaking in a sense, can i say that i also see you signing something , now im not sure if you wear glasses but i'm seeing you with them, and it could be symbolical as to say look carefully at what you are signing.


So My DH is just as she described :) and we do play around alot. The conception date im not sure of because of my long cycles but before the year is out im happy with .
And the older lady with knitting could be my dads mom. She would of knitted all baby cardies etc for me. Yes i do have a lower back tattoo and is tribal with flowers so yes a pattern. I think the hard slog could be related to either my past marriage or to uni now :shrug:

so all in all quite good :)

sorry its a long one just thought it would be nice to let you all in on it :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

wellll... just been for cd 10 follie scan,,didnt go too well i dnt think
i had quite a fewl follies on my right, biggest bein 7mm
om my left i had a few little ones, biggest being 13.6 mm s iv gotta go bak in monday at 10,00am to c if its grown or not, if it hasnt then thy wil be upping the dose
my lining was 9.1 mm thick which he was impressed with
but i did have a cyct on my left overy of 20mm but he sed he wasnt concerned aboiut it
plus i dnt have cycts on my overies,, iv just got lots of little follie not actully cycts x

awww im sorry delly is in hosp, get better soon hun
andf i hope every1 else gets ther bfps soon x


----------



## Betheney

It all sounds pretty positive lolley!!! But I like the look of todays temp rise


----------



## lolley

hey Betheney,

i had 3 diff temps this morning all with 3 hours sleep in between. I went to bed early and kept waking thinking it was later. I was even dreaming about temping lol.

So anyway i put the lowest temp in as it was closest to the time i usually take it. So i could be even higher i supose.

They were - 

36.68
36.57
36.82


----------



## lolley

KS - 

i hope next weeks results are good :)

at least there re bigger ones there which shows they are getting ready.


----------



## lizlemon

Sending weekend love to everyone, and hope everyone has a good one.
Delly - hope you're feeling a bit better
KS - hope they grow over the weekend
Lolley - like your reading, fingers crossed the conception come true too
Lincon Girl - hope you're back on your food!

As for me I am in the TWW but unlikely due to DH swimmers :winkwink:


xxxx :dust:


----------



## lovealittle1

Great looking chart lolley!

Sending loads of :dust: to everyone


----------



## lolley

Hey ladies,

How is everyone?

Delly how are you feeling now?

Lucie- you have gone very quiet i hope you are ok :flower:

Liz - 12dpo how is it going?

KS - good luck for the scan, i hope they have grown

Betheney, LAL, Lorts - how are you blossoming ladies doing :)

did i forget anyone???


AFM- just waiting :coffee:


----------



## Betheney

Lolley your temps are looking really ready good!! I can't help but feel you ov'd earlier than what ff says, how can you possibly ov 2 days after your last +ve opk? When can I start chanting "test"


----------



## lolley

if it is still up tomorrow you can chant away lol as i will be 14dpo then according to ff. Looking at my other charts it does seem unlikely i ov'd when it says.
There was no way i was testing today might sound stupid but being 13 i tested on 13 dpo when i had my mc lol. Just didnt want it being unlucky.


----------



## Betheney

Aaawww lolley that's not stupid your mc was a very emotional thing. I was looking all over your past charts and it really is looking really good! This tww has gone forever!

How is everyone else?

I am well 35 weeks and only 2weeks left until maternity leave! Which I'm dying for  I just want to relax!

Love


----------



## lolley

tell me about it its gone so slowly :(

i cant belive how far gone you are and starting maternity leave just sounds strange lol,it all seems to of flown by :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Very impressive temps Lolley!! 

I am 28 weeks now! I have my follow up scan on Wednesday in hopes that my placenta has moved up! Fingers crossed!!! 7 weeks left at work - not that I am counting he he

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## starcrossed

Lolley- I AM SO EXCITED, get those superdrugs at the ready tomorrow!!! They're lucky Pee sticks!!! :D Your temps look great!!!

Betheney-I hope your mat leave is slightly less stressful than mine has been, I spent most of mine in hospital. Today I have made an effort to do B*gger all and rest! It's nice just to nest so today I'm washing and sorting dinky dinky prem baby stuff incase.

LaL-It just hit me, when you start your leave in 7 weeks Pudding will be here EEEEEEKK. Then again it wont be long for you at that stage either, where has this year gone?!?!?!

Liz-Keeping my fingers crossed for the end of your TWW, and sending you lots of :dust:

Things have calmed down here now I'm out of hospital.

I still am on antibiotics, bleh! and I have to go to be checked on Tuesday, infection is clearing but my lupus markers are still through the roof which is not great news for my kidneys.
Pud's growth scan is on Friday and I'm hoping me being so very poorly last week hasnt affected him any more or he will be dinky dinky, we're looking at 5 1/2 lbs as it is, I dont want him being much smaller :(

Anyway ladies I'm hoping this week brings us all good news and good luck!!!

:dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

glad your feeling a bit better Delly, hope everything is ok on friday make sure you come and tell us :)


Well i have lost hope :( i have a pretty bad headache and that dull feeling i get before af so i think she will arrive bang on time.


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> glad your feeling a bit better Delly, hope everything is ok on friday make sure you come and tell us :)
> 
> 
> Well i have lost hope :( i have a pretty bad headache and that dull feeling i get before af so i think she will arrive bang on time.

Dont lose hope just yet Lolley, I thought I was out when I got my :bfp: see what tomorrow brings :hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## lizlemon

Lolley you are on 699 posts - you need to post the lucky 700!!!!


----------



## lolley

Lol i never even noticed, there you go :)

how are you doing?


----------



## lizlemon

I,m doing ok, waiting for Nov to come round so that we can start to get answers and maybe improvements to DH SA!!! I am starting to get excited, but I will probably just get disappointed when they say come back in x weeks time!! LOL

ooh I also got slightly hopeful when I read a ladies post about how they got BFP with SA similar to ours..... :)


----------



## lolley

im sure it happened to others in your situation nothing is impossible :)

i will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you


----------



## lolley

Liz - is it me or did your ticker change?
im sure it said 12 dpo earlier today? :wacko:


----------



## Lucie73821

Delly-Glad you are feeling a bit better. I will keep my fingers crossed everything goes well at your scan.

Lolly- Your temps look good. Don't count yourself out until she shows! I've got my fingers crossed for you, we need a BFP!

As for me, been kind of meh lately. Had to go to school on Saturday-it was our fall festival and I had to work at a game booth for an hour. Late Friday night our AC started making a horrible noise so we had to turn it off. Thankfully it is cool here at night. We had to pay 90 bucks for the AC guy to come Sat morning. He hit it with a hammer a few times, and said he was ordering a part, and we have no clue when it will be in. The part is covered by the warranty, but not the labor (the expensive part). We have no clue what that will cost. 

Also, the gear shift on my car is sticking. It's so bad you need both hands to pull it and get it into reverse. It did the same thing a little more than a year ago. Only problem is now the car isn't under the warranty anymore, so no clue what it will cost us to repair it. 

I'm also freaking out because DH has an eye disease that requires special hybrid contacts (they are half hard and half soft). These will cost $1000 for two pairs (one year's worth). We also found out we will have to pay a little more than $300 the day of dh's surgery and then we will also be responsible for 20% of the surgery cost. They weren't able to give me an estimate of how much that would be. 

I'm just really freaking out about all this money that we will have to pay out soon. It could not happen at a worse time! We are going to Vegas Friday. I told dh we have to win big this weekend. I'm not too greedy, $100,000 will do. :)

I hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Betheney

Lucie - life just does that to us sometimes...... When I had to pay for my wedding I had a break down in the bank because it was literally impossible. Delly had an extremely bad run of it a few months ago with broken cars and everything once she reads this I'm sure she'll tell you the rest of the story. Chin up it's just crappy now life will improve...... Just think in a month and a bit hubbies spermies will be tip tip and you'll be a preggo eggo in no time, even tho it's definitely possible now your chances will just be a little higher after the op.

Lolley I'm going to be on here all night checking your mornings temp and news of thay bfp!


----------



## lolley

Lucie,

sending masive :hugs: you need to got to Vegas enad enjoy your trip! I am so jealous :)

Things always work out in the end but its hard at the time. Try and stay positive :flower:


----------



## lolley

ok im here :)

so this is what i got this morning...

https://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/kell500/Photo005.jpg

im so scared it wont stick but a little excited too :happydance:


----------



## starcrossed

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: I hate to say I told u so but I TOLD YOU SOOOO!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## lolley

I know, I know!!! :)

you made me giggle :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Lolley!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## lolley

Lucie,

I am so hoping you will be joining me. I am sending bucket fulls of :dust:

stay positive hun :flower:


----------



## lovealittle1

CONGRATULATIONS LOLLEY 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

- SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! And may I also add that those are some dark lines!!!!!


----------



## lolley

Thanks hun :)

I have to say that test is much darker than the ones i got last time and it was still wet when i took the pic. It is much darker now. So fingers crossed.


----------



## lolley

Ladies,

do you mind if i stay with you for a while i dont want to go into 1st tri yet after what happened last time.

But i understand if it upsets anyone so please be honest!


----------



## Betheney

Aaaaaaaaah so excited!!!!!! Congratulations lolley!!!!!! How fab!!!!! So happy for you ;


I was checking constantly and then crashed at 7,30 then only just woke up now at midnight and I'm like "oh no! I have to check bnb" but I had a feeling this was it those temps are way to good. I bet hubby is happy now lots of sticky dust!

Love love love


----------



## Betheney

Hey my 1100 post is a congratulations to lollies bfp :-D lol that's kinda cool! Lolley I'm pretty sure no one will mind you hanging out on this thread still, I mean have you noticed the amount of pregnant women still in this thread? Lol


----------



## lolley

Thanks Betheney, i wondered what happened.You were on line when i posted lol

hubby is very happy but very nervous. i think he is scared to get excited.


and yeah i did think that about all the graduates but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Betheney

I fell asleep with my phone in my hand so bnb was still on. Lol. No wonder I'm coping so well this late into pregnancy and feel so fantastic it's because I sleep forever!!!! Do you realise we do still get to bede bump buddies? Even for just short time. Lol. Then I guess it's bnb buddies.

Love


----------



## lolley

yes i was thinking that too. I didnt think i would make it.

Thank god for soy:)


----------



## Betheney

when are you going to go to the doctors?


----------



## keepsmiling

congrats lolley so happy for u, how o i subscribe here again,, it seems to have unsubscribed me xx


----------



## lolley

Betheney said:


> when are you going to go to the doctors?

sorry had to get the kids from school.

i have an appointment on thursday. He wont say anything anyway just take my details. I want an early appointment because if i mc again it can be documented.

I also know i can have a scan at 6 weeks :) they told me last time :happydance:


----------



## lolley

Thanks KS :)

it did it to me just keep checking we had to contact one of the bnb team last time.

ooo and love your new banner :)


----------



## keepsmiling

hehe thanks,, who do i need to contact,, how cum they unsubscribed me?
x


----------



## lolley

im not sure why hun, i think it was when all the groups were moved it happened to us all, but some have had more trouble than others.

if you go on the main page where all the main sections are, right at the top i think there is a bit with the bnb team there. if not alot of the sections have a bit from wobbles at the top try that.


----------



## lizlemon

lolley said:


> Ladies,
> 
> do you mind if i stay with you for a while i dont want to go into 1st tri yet after what happened last time.
> 
> But i understand if it upsets anyone so please be honest!

Firstly Congratulations!!!!! I am so happy for you and hope is is extra sticky!!!
Secondly STAY you narna, we need you!!!!!
and thirdly, I played with my ticker last night as it was wrong due to me Oing late

:flower::flower::flower: so happy now xxxxx


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls

Lolley how you feeling? Shocked? Nervous? Excited? 

You have a ticker! Hooray! My ticker is moving onto the last box today!

So exciting for everyone atm

Love


----------



## lolley

bloody scared shitless to be fair :(

i tookmy temp this morning and my heart was pounding while i was waiting. It dropped a tiny bit but nothing to worry about.

I want to be excited but i think it will take until my 6 week scan to feel it.


----------



## Betheney

Oh you get a 6week scan? I couldn't have one until 12 weeks and I was so petrified that I was going to be told there was no baby, at 12 weeks I had no bump, no movement, no scan, no hcg blood tests, no DOPPLER! it was horrible because other than my one preg test I had nothing that had indicated there was a baby in there. Such a relief at the scan I held my breath until she said there was a heartbeat and then responded with a "REALLY!?!?!?"

I can imagine why your nervous tho, good luck lolley! I'm sending you so much sticky dust and love.

Love


----------



## lolley

Thank you :)

we dont usually get a scan so early unless you pay private, but after my mc they said when you become pregnant again give us a call at 6 weeks and we will fit you in for a scan. I think i will then start to feel excited.
I go away next week so hopefully the time will pass quickly and then the week after i can book an appointment. Just got to make it to 6 weeks 
1st :wacko:

at the moment it just feels like af is going to show at any moment, no other symptoms :(


----------



## lolley

I have just re-read your earlier post.

wow i cant believe your ticker is on the last box. It is going to go so fast for you now, only 31 days left :happydance:


----------



## Betheney

I felt exactly the same when I got my bfp, I just felt like af was about to show, cranky, crampy, sore boobs. Some women say the cramps felt different, mine didn't they felt exactly like af cramps.

6weeks still may or may not have a heartbeat right?


----------



## lolley

yeah they say 6 weeks as they can usually see the heartbeat but i have seen lots of people who have been upset due to no heartbeat to go back a week later and everything is fine.

I am going to call at the begining of the 6th week so hopefully another coupl of days after that will help :)


----------



## keepsmiling

`xxi finally put my newlywed pik up,, x


----------



## lolley

Hi ladies,

how are we all ?

Lucie how are you? are you back on the soy or clomid at the moment?

and yougo to VEGAS tomorrow wooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Liz - how you feeling? any different.

I have been to the doctors this morning had pregnancy confirmed. As i thought i can book a 6 week scan. The doctor was lovely and very reasuring.
I did another test this morning to take with me and its loads darker :happydance: when i did my tests in may they never got much darker so i am hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## keepsmiling

its def a good sign hun,,,x


----------



## Betheney

outlook looking good lolley! Beanie must be getting cosy at the moment.

Love


----------



## lolley

i hope so, my new test is in the test gallery if you want to see. I didnt want to keep putting them on here, don't think its fair. Its tiled asda test :)


----------



## Betheney

Lolley your last mc happened very early didn't it? Weren't you only 5weeks? (off OV date not LMP date)

Love


----------



## lolley

yeah i was 5+4 so very early. I feel better that my test lines are very dark they were so faint last time. My only concern is we go away next week and taking the boys with us, if anything happens while we are there i would be gutted for the boys.


----------



## keepsmiling

positive thinking!!! u can do it lolley
this beany is for keeps x


----------



## lovealittle1

You got a sticky one this time Lolley :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Lolley Good to hear the lines are getting darker - let this be a sticky little bean!!!!

Lucie - have a fab time in Vagas and win some money!!!!!

AFM the wicked witch has arrived again, though it is not a suprise, but as always a tiny bit of me hope she would not make it this month.....

Hope everyone else is good - Betheney nearly into Nov now and then the count down begions, you'll be the first baby born since I joined the group and look forward to the photos!


----------



## lolley

:hugs: Liz sorry hun

Betheneys baby will be the 1st baby born on the whole of this group :) there have not been any others so that is exciting :happydance:


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> :hugs: Liz sorry hun
> 
> Betheneys baby will be the 1st baby born on the whole of this group :) there have not been any others so that is exciting :happydance:

Babies galore as I'm 2 weeks after whooooop!!!! :D

We have 3 :yellow: and 2 :blue: I wonder how many of the :yellow: will go :pink:?


----------



## lolley

erm ...

i think betheney will be blue

lal will be pink

oh my god my mind has gone who is the 3rd?


----------



## starcrossed

You you daft Bugger!!! xxx

This is a sticky bean :) xxx

:dust:


----------



## lolley

oh my god :dohh:

never even thought of me :haha:

think its a bit early to tell yet lol

god im laughing now :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Fuuny you guess :pink: for me lolley. Almost everyone I know is convinced I am :blue: I only have one friend that thinks :pink: and every single person that has a guess including random strangers say :blue: I love the guessing game!! 12 weeks and we should know!


----------



## lolley

I am usually wrong though, so don't be suprised lol


----------



## Betheney

Liz sorry to hear af is there :-(

Lolley I'm giggling that you didn't think of yourself as the other preggo. Lol

Im just so convinced its blue, even when I shop I might buy things that are slighly boyish and think "I'm sure its a boy anyway" im not even arguing with hubby over girls names anymore because its just not a girl. Lol

Love


----------



## Lucie73821

Liz- sorry AF got you.

As for guessing team blue or pink, I'm not even going to try. I'm always wrong! :)

Thought I'd check in quick. We are at the lab this morning before school. Dh is having his pre-op blood work for his operation. Then tonight after school we are off to Vegas! I am super excited. We really need this. Tomorrow night we have tickets to see the Cirque de Soli (excuse my spelling lol) Elvis show. Last year we saw the Cirque Beatles show, Love. That was amazing! I hope thi show is just as good.

Hope everyone of you lovely ladies is having a fantastic day!


----------



## starcrossed

Hey ladies!

Lucie-have a fab time in Vegas you lucky thing!!!

Betheney-I think :blue: for you too as your bumps always been quite high up.

Lal-I havent seen your bump but I think you may be our first :pink:

Lolley-I'm thinking a :pink: sticky bean for you :) But I want bump pics when you get one to make up my mind!

Liz-I'm sorry nasty :witch: got you! I hope she flys away soon and on with the :sex: and hopefully next month will bring some good news!!!

I've had Pud's growth scan today, not great news, he's still small and dropping behind further :( 
I could be induced at 36 weeks which would make it 13th ish Nov if he doesnt pick up a bit in the next 2 weeks.
Other than being teeny tiny tho everything is fine, he's active and all his organs etc are fine :)
I've got to have iron jabs twice a week and stay on antibiotics to stop me catching any more nasty UTI's. As for my kidneys its still a wait and see thing whether they clear when Pud's been born, if not I may need a little stent in for a bit to drain them.

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend!

:dust: :hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Lucie - have a fantastic time :flower:

Delly - at least he is ok which is the main thing. Come pudding we like big juicy christmas puddings, get growing !


----------



## lolley

I have a journal :dance:

stalkers are welcome :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey ladies! Thought I'd do a quick check in. Had possibly the worst hotel experience in my life this morning. Here's the shortened story:
-our shower leaked- wet tile floors are not fun!
-maintenance came, said to fix the shower we would need to change rooms-we were told someone from the front desk would call in less than 10 mins
-40 mins later-no call, so I called and was told a bellman would being our keys to the new room
-20 mins later no keys (mind you we haven't eaten yet and hubby is a BEAR when hungry)
-I take the 10 min hike to the lobby, get keys to new room (on the way got stuck in elevator for 2-3 mins)
-get into new room, as soon as we open the door we are assaulted by a horrible smell.
-take the hike to the lobby, and after explaining, we are upgraded to a suite
-return to stinky room, only to discover we were now locked out-all our belongings were inside
-call front desk, told security was coming right up
-10-15 mins later, still locked out, housekeeping manager takes pity and opens the room
-I was so furious by this point, we hauled all our stuff to the lobby (and got stuck in the elevator again)
-got so upset when talking to the clerk, he ended up giving us a free lunch

We had a lovely lunch (and we splurged and dh got steak) and now we are in a suite that is almost the size of our condo. Plus we have a jetted hot tub. Only downside is our view is not as good. But I'm willing to sacrifice the view for this amazing room. :)

Congrats if you made it through all that!


I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lolley

OMG Lucie - I saw your comment on facebook but didn't think it was that bad.

big :hugs: to you, now make sure you enjoy the rest of your break :)


----------



## lolley

Delly -

You asked for a cb digi test, I did it this morning its in my journal :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Betheney said:


> Liz sorry to hear af is there :-(
> 
> Lolley I'm giggling that you didn't think of yourself as the other preggo. Lol
> 
> Im just so convinced its blue, even when I shop I might buy things that are slighly boyish and think "I'm sure its a boy anyway" im not even arguing with hubby over girls names anymore because its just not a girl. Lol
> 
> Love

I'm the same Betheney. I am convinced I am :blue: too and it definatley reflects in the items I have purchased!


----------



## lovealittle1

Delly - :hugs: for everything you have been going through. Hopefully baby will pack on the pounds in the next few weeks.

Lolley - My next stop is your journal :happydance:

Lucie - So sorry about all the drama at the hotel. The hot tub sure sounds nice.

Liz sorry about af :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Just dropping in to say Hi and that I wont be round this week as taking kids away on school trip for my sins. I've been a moody cow this weekend, so i am sure dh will be glad for me to be a way for a while lol!!!
Plus my count down to first appointment begins 

Lucie, hope the trip continues to get better......
Lolly I had a stalk, looking forward to your scan photos
Delly, hope the little one grows for you
lastly Delly, Betheney, lovealittle1 and LOLLEY happy pregnant time xxxx


----------



## Lorts

I have to appologise for being a rubbish member of this thread. I can't remember the last time I came on here!:blush:

For those who are on FB, I have been keeping up to date with you all on there!

Well, lolley - what a lovely surprise. I have to be honest and say that Delly told me during the week I just haven't come on here to say congratulations. :happydance: :hugs: excellent news!!!!!!! I wasn't going to write anything on FB!!

LAL - If your dreams are anything to go by then you are having a boy! I had 5 dreams I was having a boy before my gender scan! 

Bethaney - My money is on a girl for you!

Lucie - I saw on FB you were having hotel drama. glad it has worked out for the bette for you though. Enjoy the rest of your break. 

Not much is new with me! I had a glucose load blood test done last week to check if I have diabetes due to my daughter being a large baby. I'm still waiting for the results. I have my Anti D this week. Its a horrible injection. It goes in ya bum and is the consistancy of jelly so hurts like crazy! Not looking forward to it :nope: !!
We had a 4D scan done at 26+5wks but baby H decided he would keep his hand in front of his face the whole time! if it wasn't his hand, it was his foot! There was also a load of cord in front of his face. He was head down and in my pelvis which also didn't help! We were there for 1.5 hrs but he didn't want to move that hand! We were invited back yesturday to try again.. and guess what....yep, his hand was in front of his face! LOL! He had changed positions so he was breach but he started off with his head under my ribs! After a walk etc he moved slightly but his hand/feet/cord were all still above him so the DVD and photos we have are a bit rubbish! Never mind, it just wasn't meant to be. For those who are on FB, I have posted 3 pics on there. They are photos taken with my phone of stills from the DVD showing on the computer as the CD with the photos on were rubbish!!!

On the 1st appt they guessed his weight at the moment which was just under 3lb. His head measurement was in the middle of the 3 growth lines and his tummy was on the top line - little fat boy! :haha:

Congratulations again Lolley :cloud9: xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone :)

right were off, i wont be able to check in while were away so will catch up with you all late friday or saturday.

Have a fantastic week :flower:


----------



## keepsmiling

have a fab time lolley x
lorts i went round mu cuzins fri nite whos 36 weekss preg n she showed me her 4d scan she had done at 28 weeks i think she sed it was and her lil girl had her hand over her face the whole time too xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Huge congratulations Lolley xxxxx

AFM. AF got me thursday while on hols :( oh well. We hadf a lovely holiday though and best thing was i came home to the offer of a new job, Im so excited about it :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## starcrossed

WB Lincoln Girl :)

I'm sorry :witch: got you :hugs:

But :wohoo: :happydance: for having a great hol and a new job!!!

Hopefully it'll all be good news next month :D :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lincoln Girl- sorry about AF, but congrats on the new job!

Lolley- hope you have a wonderful trip!


Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Well ladies, dh's operation is Friday. I am not sure of the time yet. The dr's office is supposed to call me tomorrow and let me know when it will be. I am super nervous. If you lovely ladies could send some good vibes/prayers our way, they'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie! I've been thinking all week something was on the 29th but I couldn't remember what! Now I remember it's your hubbies op. Good luck dearest! I'm sure all will be fine I'll be praying for you two even tho I'm sure you won't need it, good luck

Love


----------



## Lorts

Lucie73821 said:


> Lincoln Girl- sorry about AF, but congrats on the new job!
> 
> Lolley- hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Well ladies, dh's operation is Friday. I am not sure of the time yet. The dr's office is supposed to call me tomorrow and let me know when it will be. I am super nervous. If you lovely ladies could send some good vibes/prayers our way, they'd be much appreciated.


Wishing you and your hubby all the best for tomorrow. Sending you loads of good vibes. I will be thiunking of you 2. Let us know how you get on. X


----------



## lolley

Hello :)

im back after a very long day :sleep:

Lucie i hope everything went well today and you and hubby are ok :flower:

how is everyone else?


----------



## CarolineWales

Can I join slightly early?My wedding is in 2 weeks!


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome back Lolley!

Of course you can join Caroline! Welcome!!

DH's operation went well this morning. We got up around 4:30 so we could be there by 6am. My aunt and uncle drove 45 mins to be at our house at 5:30 so they could go with us. That was my saving grace. I would have been an absolute wreck without them.

Poor dh is in a lot of pain. The dr gave his some pain meds that seem to be helping a bit. I feel really guilty because I made a hair apt for tomorrow morning (don't know what I was thinking). I've asked a friend to come sit with him because I really don't want to leave him alone. He is having a hard time doing anything by himself.

He has an apt Thursday for a follow up, and the dr mentioned today that he will have to have a SA done in 3-4 months. He will also start the clomid as soon as he feels better.

Thanks for all the good thoughts/positive vibes, they helped!


----------



## lolley

im glad it went well, sending big :hugs: to your dh and hope he has a super fast recovery :)


----------



## lovealittle1

Glad the op went well Lucie

Welcome Caroline :flower:

Hope everyone is having a lovely week-end


----------



## Lorts

:hi: Caroline Welcome to the team!

Lucie - Im glad DH's op is done and over with. Onwards and upwards eh? Only good news from now on. :hugs:

Halloween today! Yey! Last year we managed to put a couple of pumpkins outside the house but this year we have 6 and some other decorations! We are going to have to start decorating the outside of the house about 1500hrs before it gets dark! We haven't gone OTT, just made a bit more effort. DD is really looking forward to it! - We even have a talking/moaning zombie which we are going to hang by the front door! I hope he gets the reaction we are hoping for!!

The wife of a guy at work had their baby after a 3 day labour on Friday. 13 weeks early 2.65lb. Little girl, Elanor. Both doing well. 

:witch: Happy Halloween everyone! :devil:


----------



## lolley

sounds fab lorts,
take some piccys for us :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Thought I'd check in ladies. 

Yesterday did not go well. Poor DH is in so much pain. He is not a wimpy guy, so I know it must be bad. I don't think either of us thought it would be this bad. :(

I felt really bad because I had an appointment yesterday morning that DH wouldn't let me cancel. I was afraid to leave dh alone so I had one of our friends come over and hang out with him. There are moments where dh is back to his old self, like when I called to check up on the guys and when I asked what they were doing, dh replied "we're looking at the pictures of the glee cast from GQ". :)

DH also had a fever for most of the afternoon yesterday. It was really scary. It went high enough that I called the after hours number and spoke with a dr on call. He said it was too early for an infection. We were able to bring his temp down to a normal one by bedtime. 

Lolley-I'm glad you had a great time. 

I am going to tell you ladies something not many people know. I'm not a huge fan of Halloween. I had a sister who died before she was born (I don't know the details). The 30th would have been her 30th birthday. It is strange, I never knew her, yet I still miss her. I am an only child and I always wonder what it would have been like to have a sister. :(

Sorry to end on a downer note. I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing wonderfully!


----------



## starcrossed

Hi Ladies! :)

Lorts-Have a FABBY time today, I wish we had a party to go to, but I've been having a lot of braxton hicks etc so feel happier closer to home, however I have carved my first pumpkin :D

Catherine-Welcome :D

Lolley-Still loving the superdrug test, I think you need to do another ;)

Lucie-I'm glad DH's temp has come down, it sometimes happens after an anaesthetic, it sends the body a bit wampy, I know I had one when I had emergency surgery on my stomach, but it wasnt infection just the drugs.
Hopefully now he'll start feeling better!! As for haloween I can see why you are so sad, but when you have a LO to take trick or treating etc you'll make new happy memories. (I'm an only child and I know its lonely sometimes)

Betheney-Hope your ligament pain is settling down now and all your nesting is pretty much complete!!

Lal-Hope everything is going ok with baby Brown :)

KS-How you diddlin?? 

Everything ok here, bit worried as they told me Pudding is engaged at the hospital on Thursday and I've been having pretty strong braxton hicks and cramps round my tummy and back when I walk around. I'm keeping an eye on it, I'm hoping Pud will stay put!
We finally paid off the pram/carseat etc an picking it up on the 13th :)
Hopefully that'll mean I have a week to play with it before I'm induced, but we'll know for sure on 8th Nov at growth scan, Pud's coming the 20th Nov or 4th Dec or sometime in between.
Next week is my birthday on the 5th which is bonfire night, but feeling a bit gutted I cant go and see fireworks as I cant stand crowds at the moment, too scared I'll get pushed or shoved. I'm hoping to pop round the hindu temple round the corner tho as its Dwali the same day and it might be a less rowdy crowd for some fireworks (plus the temple is opening that day so should be nice and my friend goes there and invited us :D) Whatever I WANT SPARKLERS!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!

Anyway take care ladies!!

Lots of :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Lucie - im so sorry hun, i can understand why its still upsetting big :hugs:

Delly - i did aother this morning :blush: didnt bother taking a piccy though as it was the same as the last one :)

i hope everything settles down for you, im willing little pudding to grow for you :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> Thought I'd check in ladies.
> 
> Yesterday did not go well. Poor DH is in so much pain. He is not a wimpy guy, so I know it must be bad. I don't think either of us thought it would be this bad. :(
> 
> I felt really bad because I had an appointment yesterday morning that DH wouldn't let me cancel. I was afraid to leave dh alone so I had one of our friends come over and hang out with him. There are moments where dh is back to his old self, like when I called to check up on the guys and when I asked what they were doing, dh replied "we're looking at the pictures of the glee cast from GQ". :)
> 
> DH also had a fever for most of the afternoon yesterday. It was really scary. It went high enough that I called the after hours number and spoke with a dr on call. He said it was too early for an infection. We were able to bring his temp down to a normal one by bedtime.
> 
> Lolley-I'm glad you had a great time.
> 
> I am going to tell you ladies something not many people know. I'm not a huge fan of Halloween. I had a sister who died before she was born (I don't know the details). The 30th would have been her 30th birthday. It is strange, I never knew her, yet I still miss her. I am an only child and I always wonder what it would have been like to have a sister. :(
> 
> Sorry to end on a downer note. I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing wonderfully!

Lucie - glad the op went ok and hope the pain eases for DH soon, bless his heart!
Also sorry to hear about your sister and Halloween - I think she would have loved to have you as a sister! Are you going to have a cake or a toast for her? xxxxx


----------



## Lorts

Pinch punch first of the month!!! :haha:

Delly - I was in Asda the other day and saw a long sleeve T'shirt saying 'mummy's little pudding' - I thought of you instantly! You MUST go and buy it!!

Lucie - I hope DH is on the mend. 

Halloween went well! DH spent ages carving 6 pumpkins into different shapes - a dragon, skull, scarey face and such like. He spent hours on them! We had people coming to the house just to look at his art work!! LOL! He had a lot of lovely comments so he was pleased! I bought loads of sweets etc this yr as last yr we ran out and resorted to chocolate bars from the fridge! This year was really quiet so I have sweets left over. Very annoying! We were also the only house in the close that bothered with decorating or even carving a pumpkin! Poor show! Miserable lot - esp those with kids! Every house in the close 1 down from ours was decorated - even the houses owned by the older generation! Good for them! DD had fun trick or treating. This was her first proper year going out with DH. She was super excited before they left. When she had finished around where we lived she then went to my mum's house for round 2!! She had a lovely time!
DD has an inset day from school today and I have her friend too. Her mum said that she was up until past 0100 this morning as she was hyper on sweets! :dohh: LOL! 
No news with baby H. Im getting bigger and bigger! My bump grew 6cms in 2 weeks. :dohh: DH is measuring me each week! At my 26 week check up with MW I was measuing 29 weeks. I have another appt on Wed so I am interested on seeing how big I am now! On our 4D scan they guestimated Baby H's weight at about 2lb 7oz! 

XxX


----------



## lolley

Lorts - glad you had a good night, I saw your dd piccy on facebook she looked gorgeous.

we need a bump picture, we havnt seen urs yet!!!

Lucie- how is you DH i hope he is feeling a bit better


----------



## Lorts

OK, I will see what I can do!!


----------



## Lorts

DH took this 5 minutes ago! When I asked him to take the photo for me he asked if I had a wide angled lens. Cheeky git!
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 29+3.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lizlemon

brilliant bump there lorts!


----------



## starcrossed

Lorts- *bump envy*


----------



## lolley

wow what a fab bump fantastic thank you :)


----------



## Lorts

Cheers girls! X


----------



## lolley

erm i think its time we had a new one from Delly too!!!
the last one we saw was on the swings.
Betheney and LAL post their fantastic bumps in their journal :)


----------



## starcrossed

There's nothing to see Lolley, I have lack of Bump LOL I'll get Dan to take a pic with my bberry tho so you can have a look LOL xxx

Edit, just taken these at 33wk + 2
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/bump2.jpg
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/bump1.jpg


----------



## lolley

awww thats a lovley neat bump the 2nd pic you can see it better :thumbup:

your looking fab :)

and im glad everything is ok with pud :flower:


----------



## lolley

Lucie-

you have crosshairs again this month :)
your charts are looking alot more settled lately and that a fantastic post ov rise.

Hope you dh is feeling a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

gorgeous bumps ladies xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lovely bump pics ladies! :)

Lolley- I noticed the crosshairs, but I'm afraid we didn't bd enough. And now I have no clue when we will be able to bd again. :(

As for dh, he's a lot better today, but I'd say he's about 60% of his normal self. He stayed home from school today and my aunt and uncle came to spend the day with him. Boy, did they spoil him rotten! He got 3 cooked meals today, and waited on hand and foot. :). He is taking tomorrow off, and hopes to be back at school Wednesday.

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## lolley

you bd'd the 2 days before ov so there is still a chance, but i just think your charts are looking more settled which is fab for you when dh is better :)

Glad dh is on the mend now sounds like he is enjoying being pampered :winkwink:


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely bumps Lorts & Delly


----------



## Lorts

I had a MW appt this PM. My blood results came back as normal so I don't have gestational diabetes! They tested me for this because of having a large baby last time!
My bump is measuring 31 weeks. MW was unable to say if baby was head down or not. Either way he is back to back! 
I'm sat at work now bored stiff!! I have even read the newspaper! Lol! Roll on 1600hrs!


----------



## lolley

glad youe appointment went well, your going to have a whopper lol :haha:

i had my booking in appointment today she was an hour late then took an hour in total to do it all :wacko: but the midwife is lovely. scan tomorrow eeekkk so scared.


----------



## starcrossed

I'm excited for your scan Lolley :)

You will probably see a foetal pole, but dont panic if there is no flickering just yet as its hit and miss at 6 weeks, but I have a feeling you'll have a little twinkler on the monitor :D

Lorts I wished my bump measured 31 weeks, they dont even bother as it doesnt really measure much at all when I lie down LOL, or if I pull my tummy in Pud disappears :haha: You are going to have one big little lad!
I'd love to put our 2 munchkins together when they're here LOL

I had a bit of a mare on Monday for those not on my FB, I've been having painful Braxton Hicks, but then on Monday AFTER I'd been scanned and spent 2 hours at hospital grr I came home and started spotting and then a bit of plug came away, eeeeeek!!!
However I've been monitored and Pud's fine and so far so good he's not made a dash for it, but I am starting to think I'm on borrowed time as my botty has been having a bit of a clear, aswell as plug coming out aswell as BH's, oh and Pud is engaged ready to go, eeeeek!!!!
I'm hoping he'll let me have my birthday on Friday in peace and I have a growth scan on Monday to see where the land lies in regards to his induction. If his growth is still tailing off out he comes at 36 weeks which is Nov 20th (same day as Betheny) or if he's picked up a bit it'll be 4th Dec, or he could do a mad dash for it before then?!? STAY AWAY FROM THE LIGHT PUD!!!
Honestly this little man is such a handful and he hasnt even got here yet!!! 


Hope everyone else is keeping well!!!

All TTCers lots of :dust: 

Delly xxx


----------



## lolley

Delly im constantly looking for updates from you, Im keeping everything crossed that the little tinker stays put a while longer.

and as for those comments on facebook :growlmad: you do what your happy with some people make me mad like i said you have enough to deal with :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

She's a bit of a pain in the arse that one, its the same girl that kicked up a stink about finding out the sex, grrrrr!!!

I actually have a really high pain tolerance, but I really dont see the point in hurting if I dont have to. No one is going to give me a gold star that says I did it naturally on LOL

I'll be so glad for Monday when I know where the land lies with Pud and how much he's grown. I reckon if we have him at 36 weeks he'll be 4lb 7ish, 38 he might squeak 5lbs :)

You getting excited for scan now?? xxx


----------



## lolley

oh yeah i remember that about the sex now, sod them do what makes you happy stupid woman :winkwink:
I totally agree i had a very bad labour with ds1 hence the ceserean with ds2 if i try vbac this time i wont hesitate for an epi :thumbup:
I also think in your situation you have enough to be stressed about and the more you can keep calm the better its going to be, otherwise it will be no good for pud. I hope he makes it to 5lb that would be so fab.

:nope: not excited just pooing myself :haha:


----------



## starcrossed

You will be fine tomorrow, you'll see!!!

I'll be checking for updates all day (except for when I'm in hossy as there is NO Signal)

Lucky, sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## lolley

thank you hun,
I will be checking up on you too :flower:

lots of luck and stay put little pud :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies!

Delly- sorry to hear about pud giving you problems. Hopefully he stays put for the time being!

Lolley- yeah for 6 weeks! I'm anxious to hear about how your scan goes. 

Dh is doing ok. He is going to work a half day tomorrow, and he has his follow up appt with the urologist tomorrow afternoon. I'm anxious to hear what he says. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## lolley

glad your dh is doing well, good luck for tomorrow, i will be looking out for your update as well as Dellys now. Make sure you let us know :flower:


----------



## lolley

scan update in my journal ladies :)

Delly whens you appointment? keeping everything crossed for pud :flower:

Lucie hope everything is ok with you and dh today :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Lolley - glad the scan went well :) 
Lucie - Any news from the Drs?
Delly - sending your Pud sticking vibes!

AFM - Smiley face today and yesterday, plus o pains, i think, :sex: done still deciding if we need another one in the morning..... oh and less than 2 weeks to appointment yay :happydance:


----------



## Lorts

starcrossed said:


> I'm excited for your scan Lolley :)
> 
> You will probably see a foetal pole, but dont panic if there is no flickering just yet as its hit and miss at 6 weeks, but I have a feeling you'll have a little twinkler on the monitor :D
> 
> Lorts I wished my bump measured 31 weeks, they dont even bother as it doesnt really measure much at all when I lie down LOL, or if I pull my tummy in Pud disappears :haha: You are going to have one big little lad!
> I'd love to put our 2 munchkins together when they're here LOL
> 
> I had a bit of a mare on Monday for those not on my FB, I've been having painful Braxton Hicks, but then on Monday AFTER I'd been scanned and spent 2 hours at hospital grr I came home and started spotting and then a bit of plug came away, eeeeeek!!!
> However I've been monitored and Pud's fine and so far so good he's not made a dash for it, but I am starting to think I'm on borrowed time as my botty has been having a bit of a clear, aswell as plug coming out aswell as BH's, oh and Pud is engaged ready to go, eeeeek!!!!
> I'm hoping he'll let me have my birthday on Friday in peace and I have a growth scan on Monday to see where the land lies in regards to his induction. If his growth is still tailing off out he comes at 36 weeks which is Nov 20th (same day as Betheny) or if he's picked up a bit it'll be 4th Dec, or he could do a mad dash for it before then?!? STAY AWAY FROM THE LIGHT PUD!!!
> Honestly this little man is such a handful and he hasnt even got here yet!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well!!!
> 
> All TTCers lots of :dust:
> 
> Delly xxx

I have been thinking the same! We are not that far from each other so it would be good to meet up! It may be a case of little and large with our boys! We will have to arrange that! :happydance:

I'm hoping he stays put for as long as possible for you! 

Lolley - Congrats on the scan! How are you feeling?


----------



## lolley

thanks ladies, im feeling ok just shattered. A bit more relaxed now just wondering :) apart from that major bloating going on can't even do my jeans up!


Sending lots of :dust: Lizlemon and yes do it again tomorrow :thumbup:

any news lucie? :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry to keep you waiting ladies. We had to go right from the dr.'s back to school. We had conferences tonight. 

Dr. said everything is looking fine. He says dh should be on the up and up from now on. He will be going in for another SA in February. It was also decided that dh will start the clomid now. I asked when we could bd again, and the dr's response was whenever he feels ready, but probably at least another week, and I should "give him a rest". Great, now his dr. thinks I'm some sort of sex addict, lol. :)

On one hand, I'm thrilled that dh is recovering nicely, but on the other hand I'm crushed that we have to wait 4 more months. I feel like every wasted month is a month older for me. Dh's dr even said at one of our apts when I told him how old I was (I'm 32) that I'm "getting up there". :( And it's hard because someone I know announced on fb that they are expecting in May. And they just got married this summer. :( Anywho, I don't want to turn into a downer. 

I hope all of you beautiful ladies are doing well!


----------



## lolley

That all sound pretty positive to me :)

I can understand how you feel about waiting until feb but maybe the spermies will be much better when dh is all memded properly and you wont need to wait much longer. I really really hope this is the answer for you both now and i can stalk your pregnancy journal soon.

Big :hugs: for you both :)


----------



## lolley

update from me in my journal :(

sorry to keep sending you there im trying to post as least as possible to do with pregnancy in here :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

lolley said:


> update from me in my journal :(
> 
> sorry to keep sending you there im trying to post as least as possible to do with pregnancy in here :flower:

Hello - how are you????? sending you loads of love and sticking dust - keep those feet up and make everyone else do stuff 

also as a TTC i do not mind updates here, we're in the journey together xxxx


----------



## Betheney

hi girls!!

lucie - Feb is when everything should be perfect but the sperm should start getting better straight away so you can still get that BFP early....... i hear lots of sex (like a few times a weeks) keeps the body producing sperm and then they're good quality. Rather than only BDing over the OV period. You and your hubby have heaps of sex so that new good sperm should be going in to time.

Love


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hi ladies

hope your all well

i think i Oved Thursday/friday (only go on CM, cant be bothered temping etc) and we BD on thurs so fingers crossed. Roughtly due AF 21st nov so just awaiting that now or a BFP

xx


----------



## lolley

Delly -

Just popping on to wish you lots of love and luck tomorrow :hugs:

I really hope pudding has put on some lovely weight and can cook a little longer. I will be waiting for updates :hug:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey ladies :)

Betheney-Not long to go!!! HOW exciting!!!! BET YOU CANT WAIT!!!!

Liz and Lincoln I hope your efforts :sex: pay off this month!!! :) It's nice you'll be in the wait around the same time as I know its bloody horrible counting down the days :hugs:

Lucie-Stay strong, I know it seems to be dragging along a bit, but the best things really do come to those who wait. Also 32 is no age! My Grandma had my Dad at 42 :)

Lorts-My besty mate is in hampshire, I'm thinking of a trek down when Puds here in the Feb as its half term, we'll have to try and get together :)

Lolley-Thankyou!!! I'm SOOOO glad things are looking up in your journal too!!!

I'll update here tomorrow and let you know the state of play. From what I can gather if Pudding grows then they'll leave him till 4th Dec to cook :) If his growth is still dropping off then he'll be coming on the 20th Nov, well I'll be induced then, its up to him when he pops out lol.

Fingers crossed!!

LOTS OF :dust: :dust: to everyone!

Delly xxx


----------



## starcrossed

I've had our scan but having a fit of the lazies so I'll post the link to my 3rd tri post :)

It's good news we think tho!!! xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-growth-scan-update-good-news-we-think-2.html


----------



## lolley

yay :dance:

puddings doing well woooooo :happydance:

so happy for you, hope he conintues to put more on. Keep eating those doughnuts :winkwink:


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> yay :dance:
> 
> puddings doing well woooooo :happydance:
> 
> so happy for you, hope he conintues to put more on. Keep eating those doughnuts :winkwink:

No problems got another 5 from sainsburys today NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## lolley

^^^^^ :haha:

you enjoy have an extra one for me :)


----------



## lolley

Lucie,

I am loving your chart this month, so much better and looking good in the 2ww :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Just a quick update from me. Dh is healing nicely. :) 

Lolley- thanks for the comments on my chart. To be honest, I'm trying not to pay too much attention to it. 

Delly- glad the scan went well. 

Lincoln Girl-got my fingers crossed for you!

Betheney- Not long now! Can't wait to see pics of your little one!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

fab news delly, glad pudding is doing well xxx


----------



## lizlemon

lolley - how are you today?
Delly - yay for little pudding - keep tell him, stay in, get bigger and listen to your mummy!


----------



## lolley

im ok thank you, everything has settled down. If i feel ok in the morning im going back into work :(

Delly is back in hospital :( she will hopefully be out tomorrow. I think little pudding is going to be a right handfull lol


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lolley said:


> im ok thank you, everything has settled down. If i feel ok in the morning im going back into work :(
> 
> Delly is back in hospital :( she will hopefully be out tomorrow. I think little pudding is going to be a right handfull lol

glad things are better x

oh no!!! hope shes home soon x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I havent been by in a while. I hope everyone is doing well! 

Lolley congrats on your BFP!

Lincoln girl, how are you?

Lorts: 30 weeks WOWO!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Lucie73821

AF got me this morning. :( You'd think after all these months, it wouldn't bother me as much, but each month it gets harder and harder. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lolley

sending lots of big :hugs:

hopefully with dh on the mend you wont have to see that nasty witch again :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

How was every one's weekend?
Mine's been a good one, shoppingon Sat in London - forgot how good big shops are. then today bit of work, gym and just had a lovely roaast chicken cooked for me by DH!


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. Had a pretty rough weekend. Went to visit my mom and grandparents. My grandmother is not doing well. Her dementia is getting progressively worse. It is so hard to see her like this. My mom is having a rough time dealing with it as well (as can be expected). I wanted to talk to my mother about my fears about infertility, but I couldn't bring it up. I really want to talk to my mom, but I can't because she is so upset. And that makes me upset. :(

Also, we got a notice from the insurance company. Seems that the surgery center where dh had his surgery is out of network. So now it appears we owe $5000 for dh's surgery. :( If we would have known this in advance, we would have skipped the surgery and put the money towards ivf.

Plus dh appears to be pretty sick. He slept from 7pm last night until 1:30 this afternoon. He has a fever of 101. So after all this medical drama he's gone through, now he's finally better from that and now he's sick. :(

It feels like everything is falling apart in my life right now. I honestly don't know how much more I can take. I just feel lost right now. :(

I'm sorry to be such a downer. I just feel like you ladies are the only ones I can talk to. 

I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## lizlemon

:hugs:so sorry you having a crappy time right now Lucie. Not much I can say but please vent away here, we are all here to help. I hope DH is feeling a bit better today xxxx


----------



## lolley

Lucie-

you know you can say whatever on here, if you need to scream and shout then do it!!!

sending you lots of love and :hugs: and positive vibes for your grandma :flower:

I'm sure everything will turn out fine in the end it just doesn't feel like it at the moment :hug:


----------



## lolley

Ok so this thread has been a little quite lately, lets see if we can liven it up as we have news!!!!

Looks like we have our first newlywed baby on the way :happydance:

Betheney's waters have broke wooooo :dance:

Its in her journal if anyone want to pop in to have a nosey.


GOOD LUCK BETHENEY :hug:


----------



## starcrossed

:wohoo: Good Luck Betheney!!!! :wohoo:​


----------



## lizlemon

Fab news, the first one to pop! Yay


----------



## Lincoln Girl

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I havent been by in a while. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Lolley congrats on your BFP!
> 
> Lincoln girl, how are you?
> 
> Lorts: 30 weeks WOWO!
> 
> :hugs: to you all!

Im good thanks :thumbup: cant believe you are 26 weeks now, its flying by!! Sorry i dont get to read yur journal very often. I must come for a catch up soon xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies. Had a pretty rough weekend. Went to visit my mom and grandparents. My grandmother is not doing well. Her dementia is getting progressively worse. It is so hard to see her like this. My mom is having a rough time dealing with it as well (as can be expected). I wanted to talk to my mother about my fears about infertility, but I couldn't bring it up. I really want to talk to my mom, but I can't because she is so upset. And that makes me upset. :(
> 
> Also, we got a notice from the insurance company. Seems that the surgery center where dh had his surgery is out of network. So now it appears we owe $5000 for dh's surgery. :( If we would have known this in advance, we would have skipped the surgery and put the money towards ivf.
> 
> Plus dh appears to be pretty sick. He slept from 7pm last night until 1:30 this afternoon. He has a fever of 101. So after all this medical drama he's gone through, now he's finally better from that and now he's sick. :(
> 
> It feels like everything is falling apart in my life right now. I honestly don't know how much more I can take. I just feel lost right now. :(
> 
> I'm sorry to be such a downer. I just feel like you ladies are the only ones I can talk to.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well.

Im sorry AF got you hun and sorry your having a hard time at the mo, big :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lolley said:


> Ok so this thread has been a little quite lately, lets see if we can liven it up as we have news!!!!
> 
> Looks like we have our first newlywed baby on the way :happydance:
> 
> Betheney's waters have broke wooooo :dance:
> 
> Its in her journal if anyone want to pop in to have a nosey.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK BETHENEY :hug:

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!Thats fab news, goodluck Bethany xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I havent been by in a while. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Lolley congrats on your BFP!
> 
> Lincoln girl, how are you?
> 
> Lorts: 30 weeks WOWO!
> 
> :hugs: to you all!
> 
> Im good thanks :thumbup: cant believe you are 26 weeks now, its flying by!! Sorry i dont get to read yur journal very often. I must come for a catch up soon xxxxClick to expand...

Yes I am doing fine. Just about 27 weeks now and 3rd trimester. I am trying to prepare things for the baby and still working. I hope you are doing well:hugs:.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

huge congratulations to bethany on the birth of her baby girl :cloud9:

the first baby of the newlyweds TTC group xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> huge congratulations to bethany on the birth of her baby girl :cloud9:
> 
> the first baby of the newlyweds TTC group xxx

Yay Betheney!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lorts

Congratulations Bethaney!! My predictions on a girl were right! 1st girl of the group! Yey!! X


----------



## lolley

Lucie- How are you doin? feeling any better about things :hugs: i hope dh is on the mend.


Lizlemon - did you have your appointment today? how was it?


----------



## lizlemon

Thanks for asking Lolley - was told IVF by ICSI is our only option, they are not keen to try to improve the sperm....trying to digest the information and what it means. I think our baby making journey just got harder :cry:


----------



## lolley

Im sorry hun,

hope they can help you make the baby you deserve :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lolley-I'm doing ok. I've been really busy at work this week. Our principal was moved to another school a few weeks ago, and our assistant principal was promoted to principal. I am on the committee to find a new assistant principal. We've had 3 interviews Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday morning, as well as 5 interviews Tuesday evening. Then last night we had a farewell dinner for our old principal. As long as I am busy, I seem to be ok. But it seems like whenever I get home and am not busy, my mind starts to wonder to other things. It just seems like everyone and their brother is ending up pregnant. It's getting to be pretty hard. :( Plus I found out my grandma was readmitted to the hospital today. As for the insurance debacle, I tried to call, but they wouldn't tell me any info because I wasn't listed on his account. I have been calling the insurance lady at dh's dr's office since Monday, and still haven't gotten her on the phone. 

At last dh seems to be feeling better. He's also very stressed out about all this. We've been snipping at each other and fighting a lot lately over stupid little things. 

Liz- Sorry to hear IVF with ICSI is your only option. At least you have some answers now, and can get moving along the right path. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

lizlemon said:


> Thanks for asking Lolley - was told IVF by ICSI is our only option, they are not keen to try to improve the sperm....trying to digest the information and what it means. I think our baby making journey just got harder :cry:

so sorry hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

AFM- Had a horible cramp pain the other day and backache ever since. unsur what to mae of it. If no AF by sunday i may test monday xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> AFM- Had a horible cramp pain the other day and backache ever since. unsur what to mae of it. If no AF by sunday i may test monday xx

Good luck Lincoln, I surely hope this is it for you!:thumbup:


----------



## starcrossed

OMG they're inducing me today!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!
:wohoo: :happydance: 
:wohoo: :happydance: 
:wohoo: :happydance:
:wohoo: :happydance:​


----------



## lolley

:happydance: oh thank god for that :dance: 

Im so happy their finally getting pud out, he needs cuddles of his mommy and daddy now thats all :)

and when that bloody woman started on facebook again last night i was ready to punch her,and i dont even know her lol thats why i didnt comment again.

anyway....

GOOD LUCK DELLY AND COME ON PUD X X X


----------



## Betheney

Omg delly!!!!

Good luck!

can't wait for us to all meet pudding!

Love


----------



## starcrossed

lolley said:


> and when that bloody woman started on facebook again last night i was ready to punch her,and i dont even know her lol thats why i didnt comment again.

She is a pain in the arse!!! Dan put her in her place this time tho! :)

And thankyou Lolley and Betheney, I'm VERY VERY excited, just waiting for a space in delivery, oh and Dan to get his bum back from Oxford LOL

xxxxx


----------



## lolley

i noticed what he put bless him and good on him :)

when are they starting you, i hope it works quickly and doesnt last for days :(

is everything ok with pud at the moment? apart from being tiny, he is going to be so cute :winkwink:


----------



## starcrossed

As soon as there is a space in delivery suite I'll be off :)

Hoping as Pud is head down and ready to go it'll be fairly quick and he'll be here today or tomorrow :)

I so CANT wait!!!! :happydance: Just want my little man here safely now.


----------



## lolley

sorry i have to keep replying on here, being at work is a pain when you want to chat. I cant even wish you luck on facebook :(


im just pleased their doing something now, you have all been through enough and it gets to a point something needs to be done. Your comments last night sounded so messed off to put it politely. I was hoping they would make a decission today :)

im sooo excited for you, hurry up other ladies get those babies out so Delly can have a room :haha:


----------



## starcrossed

Pud needs to start playing ball on the trace also, he's having a nap and they want to see him jiggle on CTG.
I'm bringing out the big guns of having a normal coke and hopefully it'll make him go off like a rocket! I've been hooked up for 2 hours :dohh:


----------



## lolley

Hope the coke worked and you now have a room :)

will be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck starcrossed!:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

All the best Delly will be thinking of you and eagerly waiting for an update!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Still waiting for a room, but I'm one of the priorities so shouldnt be too too long. I was banking on Sat so any time before then is a bonus :)
YAY

Cant wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Good Luck star crossed baby number 2 for our group!!!! xxxx


----------



## lolley

congraulations to Delly, pud is here !!!!

Here is a link to the thread with a piccy of pud if anyone want to have a nosey :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...t-hospital-lol-update-pic-pg-6-iwan-here.html


----------



## lizlemon

YAY Congratulations DELLY!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Huge congrats to Delly!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is well. We just flew in to Michigan, and now are driving 6 hours to my mom's house in Au Train, Mi. If you want to see how in the middle of nowhere that is, look it up on google maps. :). It is so cold here! And we are supposed to get snow tomorrow! It's still in the 80s at home so this is quite a shock to our systems. :). I hole all of you lovely ladies are doing well! It's been quiet here lately. :(.


----------



## Lorts

A :pink: and a :blue: for the team! Yey!! :wohoo:

Last week I sat on the laptop and wrote war and peace on this thread but my blomin laptop decided to do a 'windows' update all by itself without any warning so I lost the whole lot! I was not going to sit and write the whole thing again so I gave up and went and sulked! :brat:

I had a midwife appt on Fri. Baby H was 32 weeks but measuring 34 weeks. He has always been measuring 2 weeks ahead so at least he is consistant! He was also breach and back to back! MW made a consultant appt for the 16th Dec. I will also get a scan due to him being breach. Although I am having a c section, they still like to know which way round they are!

Throughout this pregnancy I have been getting movement low down by my pubic bone which would make sense if his feet were round that way. Over the last 2 days or so the feeling/movements I have been getting have become sensitive and some have been painful but as they are over so quicky I just accept that it is him moving on a tender bit and don't really take much notice.

I was sat in my car on the way home from work yesturday and experienced one of the painful movements. It felt as though his foot was gonna come out of my bits! - Again I thought, "ouch" but forgot about it.

I went for a wee, wiped and noticed some red blood. It was watered down but def red rather than brown. I called the MW who said to call the labour ward cos I may need another injection of 'anti d'. I called and they said I had better go to b checked and for another injection.
The MW was unable to say which way up Baby H was. I was placed on the monitor for about 30mins. MW said it was a perfect trace and the baby was happy. :happydance: There was also a small trace of blood in my wee. There was talk the Dr would want to do an internal :growlmad: and then give me an injection. After the trace was complete the MW said she had spoken to the Dr who said he wouldn't do an internal because he didn't want to upset anything 'down there' and the injection I had at 28 weeks lasted for 6 weeks so I was still covered therefore no injection either! :happydance: 
I wasn't offered any explanation as to what the bleeding was or where the bleeding was coming from but i'm not that fussed. I can only imagin its like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to bleeds in pregnancy!

_**TMI ALERT!!**_ The red blood has gone but replaced with brown stuff and thick brown discharge in my pants.... its like I am about to start my period or just finishing one. My lady bits also _feel_ as though im on my period... if you know what I mean?! The movements I have lower down feel as though im bruised and tender inside.
I was told to go back if the bleeding continued or got worse, but since it hasn't I haven't called anyone. My MW is also on leave now until 6th Dec.

I haven't gone to work today and won't be going tomorrow. Luckily, in my job, if sickness is pregnancy related then it doesn't count against my 'normal' sickness record so I would have been stupid to have gone into work today!

I will keep you all posted! 

I hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Lorts said:


> A :pink: and a :blue: for the team! Yey!! :wohoo:
> 
> Last week I sat on the laptop and wrote war and peace on this thread but my blomin laptop decided to do a 'windows' update all by itself without any warning so I lost the whole lot! I was not going to sit and write the whole thing again so I gave up and went and sulked! :brat:
> 
> I had a midwife appt on Fri. Baby H was 32 weeks but measuring 34 weeks. He has always been measuring 2 weeks ahead so at least he is consistant! He was also breach and back to back! MW made a consultant appt for the 16th Dec. I will also get a scan due to him being breach. Although I am having a c section, they still like to know which way round they are!
> 
> Throughout this pregnancy I have been getting movement low down by my pubic bone which would make sense if his feet were round that way. Over the last 2 days or so the feeling/movements I have been getting have become sensitive and some have been painful but as they are over so quicky I just accept that it is him moving on a tender bit and don't really take much notice.
> 
> I was sat in my car on the way home from work yesturday and experienced one of the painful movements. It felt as though his foot was gonna come out of my bits! - Again I thought, "ouch" but forgot about it.
> 
> I went for a wee, wiped and noticed some red blood. It was watered down but def red rather than brown. I called the MW who said to call the labour ward cos I may need another injection of 'anti d'. I called and they said I had better go to b checked and for another injection.
> The MW was unable to say which way up Baby H was. I was placed on the monitor for about 30mins. MW said it was a perfect trace and the baby was happy. :happydance: There was also a small trace of blood in my wee. There was talk the Dr would want to do an internal :growlmad: and then give me an injection. After the trace was complete the MW said she had spoken to the Dr who said he wouldn't do an internal because he didn't want to upset anything 'down there' and the injection I had at 28 weeks lasted for 6 weeks so I was still covered therefore no injection either! :happydance:
> I wasn't offered any explanation as to what the bleeding was or where the bleeding was coming from but i'm not that fussed. I can only imagin its like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to bleeds in pregnancy!
> 
> _**TMI ALERT!!**_ The red blood has gone but replaced with brown stuff and thick brown discharge in my pants.... its like I am about to start my period or just finishing one. My lady bits also _feel_ as though im on my period... if you know what I mean?! The movements I have lower down feel as though im bruised and tender inside.
> I was told to go back if the bleeding continued or got worse, but since it hasn't I haven't called anyone. My MW is also on leave now until 6th Dec.
> 
> I haven't gone to work today and won't be going tomorrow. Luckily, in my job, if sickness is pregnancy related then it doesn't count against my 'normal' sickness record so I would have been stupid to have gone into work today!
> 
> I will keep you all posted!
> 
> I hope everyone is well. xxx

Take care and good for you for staying off work :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope all is well Lorts!


----------



## lolley

hope its just a one off for you and everything is ok :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

Hey Ladies!! 

Hope everyone is tootling along ok, Lorts go and get yourself checked if it doesnt settle, but brown usually = good :) 

There is a link to the birthstory below but if you dont want to read the whole thing the potted version....

Induced Tuesday, Rushed for Emergency C section Wednesday, Iwan Born 3.08am weighing 5lbs 6oz at 36weeks + 4 days
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...hn-lionel-parton-5lb-6oz-born-24-11-10-a.html 


https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/MeandIwan.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan3.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan2.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan1.jpg​


----------



## lovealittle1

delly - he is absolutley gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Betheney

Beautiful Delly!


----------



## lolley

he is just gorgeous and perfect and im so happy that you and pud are both well :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Lorts- I hope all is well with you!

Delly- He is absolutely so handsome!

I am enjoing my time up at my mom's house. Except for the cold that is! It is in the 20s and below here. And tonight it is snowing! I love looking out the windows and watching it snow in the woods (my mom's house is in the middle of the woods). I don't enjoy being cold though! So while I am enjoing my visit very much, I will be glad to get home, where the temperatures are in the 80s. :)

I'm worried about DH. I think this whole ttc journey has really hit him harder than he has been letting on. I just don't know what to do for him. He's not the type to really open up and talk about his feelings. And he's super stressed at the moment, as he has been working these past few months on his portfolio for his masters degree in education. He finally finished it, but has to go in next Wednesday to defend it. If that goes well, he will graduate with his masters degree in a few weeks! So please ladies, could you send dh some good vibes? I'm hoping once this is behind him, it will help to eliminate a lot of the stress he's been under.

Hope all you beautiful ladies are doing well!


----------



## Betheney

Lucie sending vibes for hubby!!!


----------



## lolley

Lucie 20's isnt to too bad were at -3 in the mornings here and we have snow today too, its freezing. i love being warm so completly agree you should get back home :) my heating bill is going to be huge!


sending :hugs: to your dh and lots of luck for wednesday maybe after that is all over he will be able to talk to you a bit more about ttc :flower:


----------



## lovealittle1

Lucie - sending lots of good vibes to your DH


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lorts said:


> A :pink: and a :blue: for the team! Yey!! :wohoo:
> 
> Last week I sat on the laptop and wrote war and peace on this thread but my blomin laptop decided to do a 'windows' update all by itself without any warning so I lost the whole lot! I was not going to sit and write the whole thing again so I gave up and went and sulked! :brat:
> 
> I had a midwife appt on Fri. Baby H was 32 weeks but measuring 34 weeks. He has always been measuring 2 weeks ahead so at least he is consistant! He was also breach and back to back! MW made a consultant appt for the 16th Dec. I will also get a scan due to him being breach. Although I am having a c section, they still like to know which way round they are!
> 
> Throughout this pregnancy I have been getting movement low down by my pubic bone which would make sense if his feet were round that way. Over the last 2 days or so the feeling/movements I have been getting have become sensitive and some have been painful but as they are over so quicky I just accept that it is him moving on a tender bit and don't really take much notice.
> 
> I was sat in my car on the way home from work yesturday and experienced one of the painful movements. It felt as though his foot was gonna come out of my bits! - Again I thought, "ouch" but forgot about it.
> 
> I went for a wee, wiped and noticed some red blood. It was watered down but def red rather than brown. I called the MW who said to call the labour ward cos I may need another injection of 'anti d'. I called and they said I had better go to b checked and for another injection.
> The MW was unable to say which way up Baby H was. I was placed on the monitor for about 30mins. MW said it was a perfect trace and the baby was happy. :happydance: There was also a small trace of blood in my wee. There was talk the Dr would want to do an internal :growlmad: and then give me an injection. After the trace was complete the MW said she had spoken to the Dr who said he wouldn't do an internal because he didn't want to upset anything 'down there' and the injection I had at 28 weeks lasted for 6 weeks so I was still covered therefore no injection either! :happydance:
> I wasn't offered any explanation as to what the bleeding was or where the bleeding was coming from but i'm not that fussed. I can only imagin its like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to bleeds in pregnancy!
> 
> _**TMI ALERT!!**_ The red blood has gone but replaced with brown stuff and thick brown discharge in my pants.... its like I am about to start my period or just finishing one. My lady bits also _feel_ as though im on my period... if you know what I mean?! The movements I have lower down feel as though im bruised and tender inside.
> I was told to go back if the bleeding continued or got worse, but since it hasn't I haven't called anyone. My MW is also on leave now until 6th Dec.
> 
> I haven't gone to work today and won't be going tomorrow. Luckily, in my job, if sickness is pregnancy related then it doesn't count against my 'normal' sickness record so I would have been stupid to have gone into work today!
> 
> I will keep you all posted!
> 
> I hope everyone is well. xxx

sending you big hugs hun xxx



starcrossed said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is tootling along ok, Lorts go and get yourself checked if it doesnt settle, but brown usually = good :)
> 
> There is a link to the birthstory below but if you dont want to read the whole thing the potted version....
> 
> Induced Tuesday, Rushed for Emergency C section Wednesday, Iwan Born 3.08am weighing 5lbs 6oz at 36weeks + 4 days
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...hn-lionel-parton-5lb-6oz-born-24-11-10-a.html
> 
> 
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/MeandIwan.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan3.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan2.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan.jpg https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/Iwan1.jpg​

He is gorgeous delly!! huge congratulations xxx

Lucie- good luck to you both for wednesday xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Beautiful babies Delly and Betheney!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lorts

Lucie - Sending you and DH heeps and heeps of positive vibes! xx

Bethaney and Delly - How are you settling in with the littlens?

Everthing has settled down with me. No more bleeding or brown stuff. I was back at work yesturday. I have 4.5 weeks left at work!
I saw my brother and his wife at the weekend. It was the first time I have seen my SIL since I announced I was preggers. She said there is no way I am going to make it to my due date! - Im hoping she is wrong! She is a Dr, a consultant, but I still hope she is wrong! I am willing Baby H to stay put until at least 28/12/2010 because I would of had time to go to the NEXT and M&S sales!!! LOL!! 

Here is my latest bump picture, taken last night @ 33+3 weeks pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 33+3.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lolley

your blooming well :)

I saw these last night on facebook and thought the same as your sil, my dh said wow will you get that big lol i said yes maybe bigger his face was a picture :haha:

glad everything has now settled for you and hope you make the sales :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Beautiful bumpage Lorts


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> Lucie - Sending you and DH heeps and heeps of positive vibes! xx
> 
> Bethaney and Delly - How are you settling in with the littlens?
> 
> Everthing has settled down with me. No more bleeding or brown stuff. I was back at work yesturday. I have 4.5 weeks left at work!
> I saw my brother and his wife at the weekend. It was the first time I have seen my SIL since I announced I was preggers. She said there is no way I am going to make it to my due date! - Im hoping she is wrong! She is a Dr, a consultant, but I still hope she is wrong! I am willing Baby H to stay put until at least 28/12/2010 because I would of had time to go to the NEXT and M&S sales!!! LOL!!
> 
> Here is my latest bump picture, taken last night @ 33+3 weeks pregnant.

Lovely picture!:hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Loving the bump Lorts!!! 
Mrs Brown and lovealittle1 your bumps are coming on nicely too!

Lucie sending love to you and DH

Lolley, hope alls well with you too

AFM Got smiley face today so :sex: for me!!!!! Come on BFP save us £5000!!!


----------



## lolley

go for it lizlemon :winkwink:

Lucie how did dh get on today?


----------



## Lucie73821

Liz- Yeah for smiley faces! Get BDing!

Lolley- Dh did wonderfully today! He is done! He now has his masters in elementary education. :)

So the other day we got a package in the mail from dh's aunt and uncle. It was two fertility/natural family planning books. They are both really religious. I am Catholic, and so are dh's aunt and uncle. But they are way more religious then I am. There was also a two page note. They experienced infertility, but now have 5 kids. The note was very religious and basically said if I just "turned it over to God" I would get pregnant.

Don't get me wrong, these people are super sweet. I think they really wanted to help us out. But I was a bit put off by it all. And dh is upset because he finally let his mom know a bit about what is going on with us (he told her about the surgery and what it was for) and now he's worried that his mom blabbed all our issues to everyone. 

We are headed to dh's hometown for Christmas and now I'm worried we're going to a whole bunch of unwanted advice or sympathy from dh's relatives. Am I wrong to be worried?

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

lizlemon said:


> Loving the bump Lorts!!!
> Mrs Brown and lovealittle1 your bumps are coming on nicely too!
> 
> Lucie sending love to you and DH
> 
> Lolley, hope alls well with you too
> 
> AFM Got smiley face today so :sex: for me!!!!! Come on BFP save us £5000!!!

Thanks and I am wishing you a TOOOOONNNNN of luck! I really want you to save that money!!!:happydance:


----------



## Betheney

Lucie I would be pissed at his mother, and I too would be nervous about x-mas, ring her and ask her who else did she tell, so you know what to expect at x-mas


----------



## lolley

lucie,

well done dh :thumbup:

i too would be angry, I hope she hasn't said anything!!! If she is one of those people you may have to get tough with her and say you dont appreciate her telling your business to everyone. There was a post on ttc a while ago with some fantastic come back lines for people who say things like just relax it will happen etc, will see if i can find it. They would be relly useful for you to shut up the sympathy people!


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie, I agree with Betheney - fore warned is fore armed! I hope for you she has not. My mum had been telling all and sundry we were TTC and then telling me what they had to say, so I said stop it, its not fair. This weekend she asked if people ask can I say your going for IVF to shut them up as people keep on saying 'any grand kids yet' and its upsetting her. I have said tell them then they will leave you alone.( i dont mind she asked, I go through phases of tell everyone, then tell noone, depends on the hormones, generally I'm a hang it all out kind of girl, which at times I do regret, but I can not keep anything like this to myself and i have to speak about it! Think my mum's the same lol)

Also SNOW DAY for me no driving on icy roads for 2 hours like the last two days


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy :sex: lizlemom hope you catch the eggie

Lucie-yay for your DH you must be so proud. Hope it goes well with the family.


----------



## Freebird

Just wanted to update. My C Section has been planned for Dec. 31st! IT has been a pretty rough pregnancy, filled with morning - all day - sickness - as well as having my DH in Detox two separate times. I think he's now on track now, and I'm now on Zoloft, and the end is finally in sight, which is a very good thing! I can't wait to meet my little Addie Grace (Addison Grace) :)


----------



## lizlemon

Hello Freebird, sounds like you've had a busy time, i hope this last few weeks are chilled for you!

Lucie, hope your feeling happier today xxxx

How's everyone else? AFM SNOW DAY!!!!! so yr 13 marking here i come!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lorts said:


> Lucie - Sending you and DH heeps and heeps of positive vibes! xx
> 
> Bethaney and Delly - How are you settling in with the littlens?
> 
> Everthing has settled down with me. No more bleeding or brown stuff. I was back at work yesturday. I have 4.5 weeks left at work!
> I saw my brother and his wife at the weekend. It was the first time I have seen my SIL since I announced I was preggers. She said there is no way I am going to make it to my due date! - Im hoping she is wrong! She is a Dr, a consultant, but I still hope she is wrong! I am willing Baby H to stay put until at least 28/12/2010 because I would of had time to go to the NEXT and M&S sales!!! LOL!!
> 
> Here is my latest bump picture, taken last night @ 33+3 weeks pregnant.

lovely bump lorts xxx

AFM- just feeling crap at mo. Got pains all over(mainly my back and left knee though) and hubby is being an arse with drinking :(

Nothing to say on TTC front :nope:


----------



## Lucie73821

Wow....it's really quiet in here....

I'm doing well. Been really busy the last few weeks. Work has been keeping me busy. Also I found out that I will be getting a student teacher in January. I'm excited, but also nervous. 

I need your opinions please. On the TTC front, I am torn between a few options. 
1. I can wait until after dh's apt in February to see my dr. and ask her what the next step would be. I'm pretty sure all my dr can do for me now is prescribe more clomid. 
2. I can make an apt with one of the two fertility dr's in town for before dh's apt. The main drawback to this is that we will be paying for this out of pocket. 

What would you lovely ladies do? I look forward to hearing your advice.

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

Right, I feel so strongly about this I have logged on at work. I think you MUST see the other Doctors before. As we have waited for our GP and he is lovely but has no idea at all about fertility issues and so feel we wasted time when we could have gone straight to someone who knows what they are doing!!

FX that his swimmers do the job naturally before you need to see anyone :dust:


----------



## starcrossed

Lucie-I'd go and have a consult at fertility clinic but not commit to anything until you get DH's results, but it would be good to discuss the different options so you know where you stand whatever the results of DH's tests.

It may be armed with this new info you can get your own dr to follow that path of treatment when the time comes.


Hope everyone else is well!!
I'm sorry I havent checked in so much I been run off my feet with Iwan. He is absolutly gorgeous and worth all the trouble i have had! 
He sleeps through the night and only wakes up once for a feed :) 
Sadly tho because I have been so anaemic I havent had any breast milk so have been unable to breast feed, saying that Iwan is doing well on the formula and putting weight on beautifully :) 
I'm plugging away at the breast pump in the hope when my iron comes up from jabs that some milk may come in and Iwan can have a nibble :)

For those not in UK it has been FREEEZING and snow is down, brrr!!! (v unusual for this time of year) Its been a real pest not being able to drive and been sooo cold to go walking around with the pram so been stuck in the house a fair bit, but it sure beats hospital!!!

Anyway hope you are all ok!!!

Lots of :dust: to everyone TTC

and happy pregancy :dust: to the bumped up ones!

sleep :dust: to Betheney

Delly xxx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Wow....it's really quiet in here....
> 
> I'm doing well. Been really busy the last few weeks. Work has been keeping me busy. Also I found out that I will be getting a student teacher in January. I'm excited, but also nervous.
> 
> I need your opinions please. On the TTC front, I am torn between a few options.
> 1. I can wait until after dh's apt in February to see my dr. and ask her what the next step would be. I'm pretty sure all my dr can do for me now is prescribe more clomid.
> 2. I can make an apt with one of the two fertility dr's in town for before dh's apt. The main drawback to this is that we will be paying for this out of pocket.
> 
> What would you lovely ladies do? I look forward to hearing your advice.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

i would go to the fertility doc, good luck hun xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! 

Great news! (no not a BFP :( ). The bill for dh's surgery came yesterday....and it was only for $225, not the $4000 plus we were expecting! I don't know what happened, but I'm not complaining! It's such a weight of our shoulders! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

that is great news lucie!!!! xxx


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

sorry i have not been on too much lately, i haave been really busy with a uni assignment, but im back now:)

Hope you are all well :flower:

Lucie fab news about the bill and have you decided what your doing next, i would be tempted to see the specialist :hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lolley - when's your scan? Looking forward to the pics, cant believe your 12 weeks already!!!!

Two things: Last sat went to private drs, they reassessed DH swimmers, think IUI is possible not IVF, v positive about it, which is fab. I have scan over next week to ensure that I have a nornal uterus and follicles and my tubes are not blocked, v exctied!

Now for the moan - xmas cards....just opened 2 one with a baby photo ans one annoucing baby no2. REALLY for F sake bog off!!!! I used to look forward to cards now a mine field. Dont get me wrong I am happy for them but PLEASE not in my face!!! I dont mind baby stuff on this website as I choose to read it not just have it pop out at me!!!! That said I conceed if i was not ttc i would not mind in the slightest about the cards. GRRRR Santa bring ME a baby!!!!

love to all!


----------



## lolley

Hi Liz,

my scan was today :)
piccy in my journal.

good luck with the appointments and scan, let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Liz, that's good news they think IUI is a possibility.

Lolley, I've posted in your journal. :)

As for me, I've decided to wait to see my dr. before going to the specialist. I really want to wait and her dh's results before rushing into anything. I tried to make an apt for our next teacher work day, but wasn't able to get an apt until Feb 21. I it seems ages away, but dh will probably go for his repeat SA in early Feb, then we will prob have a week or so wait for the follow up appt with the urologist, so my apt will probably be right around the same time. So at least I've got a date set. 

Tomorrow I am meeting my student teacher for the first time. I'm very excited, and nervous too. :) And then Friday after school dh and I are driving to his parent's house in Wisconsin. It's about a 26 hour trip. :( We are driving up with three other people from our school, so it should be fun, but I am NOT looking forward to being in a car that long. Oh well, I will be on Winter break then! :)

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## lizlemon

First scan down - I have lots of lovely follicles which is fab. Thursday is looking at my tubes, fingers crossed that they are ok and DH sperm test on wed goes well - it is to see if they can be prepared for IUI -I am excited and hope it works out so we can start Jan!!!!

Hope everyone is OK, it is very quiet on this link at the mo!!!! xxx


----------



## lolley

yay for follicles :)

lots of luck for the rest of the tests this week :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Liz- glad your scan went well. I hope the other tests this week go well too. 

Lolley- how are ya doing? :). 

As for me, we drove to dh's parent's house in Wisconsin last Friday. It took around 26 hours. We are staying here until Christmas Day, then we are doing the 10 hour drive to my dad's house. We will leave for Florida on the 30th. I've found that since I've had nothing to do since we've been here (although I did read 3 books in the past 3 days-The Hunger Games Trilogy) I've had a lot of time to sit and feel sorry for myself. :(. I know that isn't the best attitude, but I really thought that we'd either have a baby by now, or at least one on the way. Thursday I will see dh's aunt-the one who sent the catholic fertility books-and I really hope it doesn't become a topic of conversation. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lucie, know those exact feelings last christmas we were "we will have a baby in a years time" but thats not happened - BUT for both of us things are now happening, your dh has had his op, and those swimmers will be a swimming soon to met the eggy!! 2011 is going to be OUR year and we can be bump buddies together!!!!
I too have read one book in one day and am on the prowl for another one. I hope the catholic aunt gives it a rest for you, if she does approach it which she should not as it is not poliet, maybe say "i do not want to talk about it as it hurts too much, but if you want to pray for us then that would be great" this way you get left alone, she feels usefull - everyone's a winner.
:dust: to you Lucie x


----------



## lolley

im doing ok thank you,


just sending massive hugs to both of you :hugs:

bring on 2011 bfps :)


----------



## lolley

Merry Christmas everyone


I prob wont be on much over the next few days :hug:


----------



## lovealittle1

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Lucie73821

Hello all! Happy holidays!

So last night dh's parents had a holiday party. There were about 30 people here, 10 being under 18. Right in the middle of the party, dh's cousin had a seizure and fell down. Then he stopped breathing. Thank god that one of dh's cousins is a respiratory therapist, one is in nursing school, and one of his uncles was a police officer. Those three took over and handled the situation as best as it could be handled. What was really bad is that we couldn't get the kids (ranging in age from 3 to 16) out of the room because dh's cousin fell right in the entrance to the living room, blocking the path out of the room. We ended up having the kids just gather in the corner and turn around. Thankfully the two youngest (3 and 5) were too little to really understand what was going on. But some of the older ones got really upset. As we were waiting for the ambulance to arrive, one of dh's other cousins (he's around 12 I think) started throwing up in the living room. So imagine it, we've got about 15 people, most kids crowded in the living room, a man down being given cpr at the entrance to the room, and the rest of the family huddled in the dining room which is right past the living room. It was a very very scary time. Thankfully the paramedics got here, and he was breathing by the time they arrived. They ended up taking him to the hospital, and I guess he is ok and is resting at home now. 

And to think, I was so worried about dh's aunt bringing up those books she sent me, and here a man (only a year older than myself) almost died. I am truly thankful that there were people here who knew how to handle the situation, for the paramedics that arrived so quickly and did a wonderful job, and that dh's cousin, for the most part is ok. 

I hope each and every one of you lovely ladies has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## lizlemon

oh my Lucie that is an eventful party. Glad there there were people there who could help him. Just makes you realise we should be grateful for our health as without it we have nothing!
Hope everyone else had a less eventful xmas. I have eaten too much and am stuff as a turkey !


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Hello all! Happy holidays!
> 
> So last night dh's parents had a holiday party. There were about 30 people here, 10 being under 18. Right in the middle of the party, dh's cousin had a seizure and fell down. Then he stopped breathing. Thank god that one of dh's cousins is a respiratory therapist, one is in nursing school, and one of his uncles was a police officer. Those three took over and handled the situation as best as it could be handled. What was really bad is that we couldn't get the kids (ranging in age from 3 to 16) out of the room because dh's cousin fell right in the entrance to the living room, blocking the path out of the room. We ended up having the kids just gather in the corner and turn around. Thankfully the two youngest (3 and 5) were too little to really understand what was going on. But some of the older ones got really upset. As we were waiting for the ambulance to arrive, one of dh's other cousins (he's around 12 I think) started throwing up in the living room. So imagine it, we've got about 15 people, most kids crowded in the living room, a man down being given cpr at the entrance to the room, and the rest of the family huddled in the dining room which is right past the living room. It was a very very scary time. Thankfully the paramedics got here, and he was breathing by the time they arrived. They ended up taking him to the hospital, and I guess he is ok and is resting at home now.
> 
> And to think, I was so worried about dh's aunt bringing up those books she sent me, and here a man (only a year older than myself) almost died. I am truly thankful that there were people here who knew how to handle the situation, for the paramedics that arrived so quickly and did a wonderful job, and that dh's cousin, for the most part is ok.
> 
> I hope each and every one of you lovely ladies has a wonderful weekend.

Oh Lucie :( Hope he is okay now :hugs: :hugs xx

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas, well as you can see from my ticker, im on to yet another cycle :( still taking it casually but at least now im seeing my hubby a bit more so more BDing is happening.

I started my new job as a health care support worker on the 20th and i love it! Its so different to what i was doing and im really enjoying it. At least now it means im off more with hubby so that means a little extra chanceof making babies :haha:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all!

Lincoln- yeah for new jobs! :)

As for me, I am getting ready to head home tomorrow. Thankfully we are going to take 2 days to do the drive. We will drive about 13 hrs tomorrow, and around 9 Friday. I am just so ready to be home! I am anxious to get back to work and keep busy. I am anxiously waiting for dh's apt in Feb. I do hope that the clomid has upped his #s! 
One quick ? I have just started a journal, but can't for the life of me figure out how to add a link to it in my signature. Can one of you lovely ladies help me out? 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lucie, when I hyperlinked it would not work so as you can see I have just got the address.

Quick Links
Edit Signature
then copy the address of the journal and paste into the box. Preview.
If you want to hyperlink - write your bit you want seen is Luice fabulous TTC Journal then highlight this ans at the top there is a symbol of a world and a funny paper clip thing( a link symbol) click this should then open up an area for the journal's adress to be pasted into.

Hope that helps xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks Liz! I will try to do that when I get home tomorrow, as I'm not sure if I could do that on my iPhone.


----------



## Lorts

Hay girlies,

I thought I would pop in and actually post something rather than reading and running! 

Im glad to hear you have all had a good Christmas.... albeit, some more eventful than others! 

Lucie - I hope you have a safe journey home. 

I had an eventful Christmas and one I would like to forget. My mum has been feeling ill for about 10 days. She has been back and forth to the Drs but has not been given any answers to her problems. She was given steroids to help ease her chest but these gave her the shakes so the Dr lessened the dose. The next day mum was admitted hospital, again because of her chest. :cry: They ran a series of tests on her, including swine flu. The following morning, Christmas eve at about 1130hrs she was released from hospital. She had no answers! I had a call about 1530hrs saying to get to mum's house ASAP as the ambulance was on its way..... Mum was taken back to hospital and readmitted, again because of her chest. Blood test revealed she had an infection but they were unable to say where :dohh:
Mum was released at 10am Xmas day under strict instructions she wasn't to do anything. The most she was allowed to do was sit in the chair. We were all glad she was home but she looked awful! We opened our presents round their house and my dad prepared dinner etc. Mum was glad she got to see my DD open her presents from them but she was still feeling really poorly.
Anyhow, Boxing Day she was still feeling poorly and told me she thought she was going to have to go back to hospital but didn't. 
As the week has been progressing, mum has been getting slightly better, although not sleeping. She had a Drs appt this morning and the results of the tests are showing phumonia. :( . She has more pills to take and signed off work until at least the 10th Jan. Heres hoping for a speedy recovery!

As for me, this little boy is still breach, feet first. I have a C section booked for Friday 7th Jan. I have seen the consultant and had all the pre operation stuff done.... MRSA swabs etc. I am to go in about 0730hrs and see where abouts I am on the list. Its as simple as that!!
Bump is still measuring 2 weeks ahead of my dates. Those of you who are on Facebook, I have uploaded a recent bump picture which was taken yesturday! I am also asking for people's guesses as to the weight of baby H. 

Its my last day at work tomorrow. I can't wait! I am getting ssssooooo much pressure. It feels like this baby is going to fall out everytime I stand up! :haha: I have also developed piles over the Xmas period which are PAINFUL! My SIL says its because of the pressure the baby is causing. I just wish they would go! :cry: 
MW says there is more of a chance my waters will break on their own because his pointed/sharpe feet are wriggling and jiggling in my pelvis rather than a blunt/rounded head that hardly moves! As long as im in Mothercare, John Lewis or M&S, I don't mind!! (For those not in the UK, they are well known department stores and rhumor has it that if your waters break in them then they give you loads of free baby goodies!!!!!!) 

Thank you for reading! I hope you are all well. X


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh lorts so happy u get to meet ur bby soon
sorry to hear bout ur mum and I hope she's better soon
pm me ur fb name hun if it's ok x


----------



## Lorts

I think I have sent you a message!! X


----------



## Lorts

LAL's waters have broken. She has posted in her journal! Goodluck LAL! X x x


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck LaL!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Update on LaL...



lovealittle1 said:


> My :yellow: bump turned :blue: last night at 7:52 pm weighing 6lbs 12 1/2 ounces and 19 inches long! He is the most perfect little guy mummy and daddy are bey blessed! I will update when I can about my tramatic birth story. Thanks for thinking of us so much. Xxxxxxx

Here's a quote I had to share...

"I believe that everything happens for a reason. People change so that you can learn to let go, things go wrong so that you appreciate them when they're right, you believe lies so you eventually learn to trust no one but yourself, and sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe


On another note, where is everyone? I feel like I'm all alone here... :(


----------



## lizlemon

Hello lucie!!! I am still around, been away for new year to the new forest, which is a national park but very small one comapred to your NP in USA! I think you would think it is the size of a back garden. It was lovely though. We were away with both of our parents, DH mother did start to pee me off in the end, but that is to be expected as she is very intense and it winds mw up a bit lol
I am back to work tomorow which is a shame as I was getting used to the whole time off.

Lorts, the count down begins and fingers crossed the waters break in John lewis as they do lovely stuff!!!!! (glad your mum is recovering ok, we had something similar with my dad last Feb, turned out to be an Ecoli infections and the Dr forgot to check and went to discharge him form the hospital when still very ill - a junior dr noticed nobody had bothered to pick up his test results, ended up on drip of anti biotics not allowed home for a week, then was in bed at home for another couple of weeks - my conclusion Hospitals are actually dangerous places to go!!!)

Congratulations to LaL!!!! xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing well and Lastly HAppy New Year!!! may 2011 be a good un!


----------



## Lorts

Thank you!! I'm still holding on to this baby! Don't think there is any chance of my waters going! I did suggest to DH that I wls spend the rest of the week jumping up and down in JL! 

I'm in a bit of a dilema over baby names. DH likes Enzo and I like Cruz. Neither of us like eachother's choices so we went back to the drawing board. We have come up with Axel. We both really like it and its the strongest contender we have had for 9 months! We only came up with it this evening. I secretly told my mum who has subsequently told my dad. They both hate it and think I'm out of order by inflicting the name onto him and leaving him open to being bullied for his name when he goes to school. I have said its our choice and that's what we have decided on. Mum then said she was going to make a silly nickname for him so I had to change it. I replied she could be nasty if she wanted to and that was up to her but we liked it and that's all that mattered. 

I'm just so upset and annoyed. Just wished I had kept my mouth shut but considering mum is my best friend I thought it would be OK.

What do you guys think? Do you think Axel is a stupid name and he will be bullied in the future? Mum says I don't have a heart if I call him Axel. 

Honest opinions please!!! 

X x x


----------



## keepsmiling

It's def different
but there are sooo many names around now so wrn ur little one goes to school there wil be lots of weird and wonderful names.


----------



## lolley

Happy New Year ladies :flower:


Hi Lucie- im here, been away over xmas so no been on much sorry :flower:

Lorts- from working in a school perspective.....

there are so many different names about now and strange ways of spelling them i think it has become the norm and lets face it everyone gets picked on at one point in their life if it be their name, braces, glasses etc my point being you cant disreguard a name because a child may be picked on. It is far better to teach the child how to deal with the bullies in later life and you be happy with your child's name. At the end of the day its you, dh and child that have to live with it and if your happy then don't let anyone else change your mind.

Just my opinion but thats what will make my mind up with names, hope you are ok and only 3 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## lizlemon

Lotrs - do you both still like the name after you slept on it last night? I have never named a baby but when we named our cats, we had names before we choose them and then changed our minds when we actually met them - maybe you should wait till you see him before making any final descisions?
I am a teacher, I have not taught any axel's yet so can not say if it is a name to be bullied for BUT there are lots of names like caprice mercades etc that you would think maybe they would get some stick for but kids seem to leave the name thing alone. Its more the quiet ones that get picked on. Hope you are feeling a bit happier and that your mum has been nicer today x


----------



## Lorts

:thumbup: Thank you ladies. I'm not sleeping well at the moment so every time I woke up I kept on thinking about it. I haven't gone off the name.

Our criteria for choosng a name was - Can't be shortened, Unique, can't know anyone with the same name at all, has to go with surname and DD's name. I'm not sure if you guys are aware but I'm a police officer, so not only do I work with a lot of men, I can also associate criminals to names which then become no nos! - I suppose its the same as being a teacher and associating a name to the 'naughty' child!!!!!!!!! 

I agree that there are many 'different' names out there now and Axel isn't that obsecure. My DD's friend is called Breeze?! :shrug: To begin with we were like "Eh, Breeze?" but now its_ just _Breeze! 

I also agree that we should probably wait until we meet him to see if the name suits him. If it doesn't then I have no idea what we are going to do! LOL! :dohh:

When I revealed what my daughter's name to my nan and auntie etc when she was born, im almost certain they didn't like that, but that has turned into the 'norm' now. 

Aaaahhhhh..... if my mum's reaction wasn't so bad then I wouldn't even be thinking twice about it! :wacko: :growlmad:

I shouldn't have told my mum (or anyone else) the name so I can't mention it to DH! Mum hasn't said anything to me today. There is definate tension in the air. I just think that its our choice and she shouldn't be nasty about it. My nephew is Lewis (a normal name you think) but his surname begins with a L therefore sounds a bit strange.... (our opinion inc my mum's) but she hasn't said a single word to my bro or anything. I'm just annoyed. :cry:

On another note, my DH did my belly cast tonight. Oooooouuucccchhhhhhh is the only way I can describe it! DH said "you only need to put Vasceline on 'a lot' of body hair so you will be fine" - Well, thats the last time I listen to him! :growlmad: It was like having the biggest plaster pulled from your tummy. The thin skin from under my boobs was SSSSOOOOOOO sore!!!! :sad2: I could have killed him! I made sure my boobs had Vasceline on them because by the time he got to them the belly part had started to dry and pull at my body hair!! 
The cast will be sprayed blue at a car body shop and DD hand prints and DS foot prints will be put on it followed by a clear layer will be put on! 

I have been getting ready for surgery this evening! Poor DH has had to VEET my 'bits' because I can't see what im doing. :haha: I have been told to use VEET and not shave just in case I cut myself which will leave the area open up to infection. Tomorrow I have MW and I am going to give more blood at hospital just in case I need a transfusion then they have my exact blood type..... or something like that!!! 

Thank you again for your replies. It kinda helps me make mind mind up when you say you haven't taught anyone called Axel.... that meets the 'unique' criteria!!! 

Hope you have a good day tomorrow. XxXxXxXxXxXx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hey there Lolly! 

Lorts- I'm a teacher too (7 years) and have never taught an Axel. I too would like to name my children something unique (and it can't remind me of any of my past "difficult" students ). I say if you are happy with the name, then go for it! As for being made fun of for it, I've met many students with "weirder" names. As long as you and dh like it, that's all that should matter!

Sorry to sound pathetic....but would you guys mind popping into my journal if you have a minute....I'm starting to think that no one likes me over there... lol!


----------



## Lorts

I'm sat in the hospital atm and there is a little boy running around called 'Law'! Considering my job I don't think its a good idea to copy that name! 

I am nearly 48hrs into considering the name Axel and my feelings about the name haven't changed! I have only 2 sleeps left till I meet him! 

Thank you for all your help, ideas and advice about this. X


----------



## lizlemon

Lorts said:


> I'm sat in the hospital atm and there is a little boy running around called 'Law'! Considering my job I don't think its a good idea to copy that name!
> 
> I am nearly 48hrs into considering the name Axel and my feelings about the name haven't changed! I have only 2 sleeps left till I meet him!
> 
> Thank you for all your help, ideas and advice about this. X


V excited that your little one will be here soom! Less than 48hrs now xxx


----------



## sparklymummy

Can i join as i think i still class as a newlywed, hubby and I got married on 29th March 2010. Can't believe we're coming up to our first anniversary. We've been TTC for 2 cycles now after i had my mirena coil taken out on 4th Nov. I really hope this is the month but we'll see in about 7-10 days i suppose.

x


----------



## Lucie73821

Lorts-Not too long now!

Sparklymummy- Welcome! Tell us a little about yourself and dh!


----------



## sparklymummy

Lucie73821 said:


> Lorts-Not too long now!
> 
> Sparklymummy- Welcome! Tell us a little about yourself and dh!

Well hubby and i have been together for 3 years (tomorrow actually), bit of a whirl wind romance so we did well to get married within that time and start trying for a baby! I'm really looking forward to this next stage of my life (having a baby) however i find the whole process quite frustrating and i hope i get some good news this month. I was on the confetti forum when we were getting married and i really liked that kind of spirit of talking to people going through the same things.

Who's due soon in this group??


----------



## Lorts

Hi Sparklymummy!! Lovely girls on this thread. They r more like sisters now, u will be made to feel right at home! 
This is my last night of freedom! - Well, without a newborn! I'm trying to think of all the things that need doing because you just can't trust a man to remember or do it right! DD has a birthday party on Sunday so I have wrapped a present etc! I have even made lunch for us (in the hope I wld be out of surgery and able to eat at lunchtime!) 
I have to be at hospital at about 8am. The more complicated the case the further up the list you go, so I should be close to the top considering this is my 2nd c section and baby is breech! Fingers crossed! 1st surgery is about 9 - 9.30am. 
I will try and pop on tomorrow to let u know how I get on! I will update Facebook so for those who are on there please feel free to notify the girlies on here! 

X x x


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck Lorts! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lorts

I'm in hospital having just been admitted. According to MW there is an emergency section taking place at the min. There is no list atm so I have no idea when I'm going down. I'm playing the waiting game! I'm bored already! X


----------



## lolley

1st chance i have had to get on at work :(

Thinking of you all today Lorts, I am hoping you are at least down now if not back.

Love and best wishes x x x


----------



## lolley

Just seen on facebook baby H was born this afternoon weighing 8lb 10 :wacko: name tbc


woooooooo :happydance:

congratulations lorts and DH :dance:

i will comment on facebook when home as im not supposed to be on at work :winkwink:


----------



## lizlemon

*Congratulations Lorts!!!!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Lorts!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations Lorts!:happydance:


----------



## starcrossed

:blue: :blue: Congratulations LaL and Lorts on the arrival of your beautiful little blue bundles!!!​ :blue: :blue:​
Hey everyone else!!

Sorry I been MIA recently, I've had a bit of a rough time of it so I apologise I've not been keeping up :hugs:

Howz everyone doing? What's news?? I've tried to read through but I seem to have the attention span of a goldfish :haha:

Welcome Sparklymummy :flower:

Being a mommy rocks but I havent been well at all since having my gorgeous little man. I'm still anaemic and having jabs to try and get me right, they wouldnt allow me a transfusion because of my lupus so I've been pretty weak since the birth, also sadly I've developed a massive haematoma under my wound which if doesnt start to break down will need an operation to drain and clean :( It's pretty painful and size of a football, I'm bigger now than when I was pregnant.
Saying that Iwan is more than worth it, he's a gorgeous little man!

Anyway hope you are all well and I will try and keep up with you all a bit better! 

Sending you all lots of :dust:

Delly xxx

ps I stuck a photo of us on so you can have a looksie, Iwan has just made it into newborn clothes :)

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/starcrossed1981/all3ofus.jpg


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope you get better soon starcrossed and I love your picture!


----------



## Betheney

congratulations LORTS and LAL!!!!


----------



## pola17

hello! Can I join? I'm still feeling kind of shy to post around.. but anyways.. I think my husband and I would still be considered to be newly weds.. we married on august 21st 2010!, We decided last week to try for a baby, and we're both really excited! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

pola17 said:


> hello! Can I join? I'm still feeling kind of shy to post around.. but anyways.. I think my husband and I would still be considered to be newly weds.. we married on august 21st 2010!, We decided last week to try for a baby, and we're both really excited! :D

Welcome Pola! Not sure if Im still a newlywed though, got married in 2009:shrug:. I hope that your conception is quick and you have a lil bundle on the way soon!:hugs:


----------



## lizlemon

new members always welcome! Tell us a little bit about you and hubby. :dust:


----------



## pola17

mrskcbrown said:


> pola17 said:
> 
> 
> hello! Can I join? I'm still feeling kind of shy to post around.. but anyways.. I think my husband and I would still be considered to be newly weds.. we married on august 21st 2010!, We decided last week to try for a baby, and we're both really excited! :D
> 
> Welcome Pola! Not sure if Im still a newlywed though, got married in 2009:shrug:. I hope that your conception is quick and you have a lil bundle on the way soon!:hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks! Like you, I dunno if Im still a newlywed, but it still feels like! which is good! :happydance:


----------



## pola17

lizlemon said:


> new members always welcome! Tell us a little bit about you and hubby. :dust:

Oh ok! well, we met because a friend introduced us.. he's been living in my country for about 7 years (he's armenian), and we had chemistry right away. Since the first moment he was always making me laugh, and he still does. We moved in about 2 weeks since we started dating, and shortly decided to get married.. so about a year and a half since we started dating, we finally got married (wedding planning can be so stressfull). We had a nice honeymoon. We went to Buenos Aires... so that was like 5 months ago. Now we're both excited about planning to have a baby.. so we just can't wait! I'm really sure he's going to be an amazing father!!! :blush:


----------



## lolley

:hi: new ladies

everyone in here is lovely although it goes quiet at times :(


hows everyone doing?

:hug:


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome pola! It's nice to have new faces here!


----------



## mrskcbrown

lolley said:


> :hi: new ladies
> 
> everyone in here is lovely although it goes quiet at times :(
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing?
> 
> :hug:

Im doing well!

You are 16 weeks! Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## pola17

Lucie73821 said:


> Welcome pola! It's nice to have new faces here!

Hi!! thanks!! it's kind of cool being the new one! :winkwink:


----------



## Lorts

Hiya ladies

Thank you for all your comments! I have finally managed to get to the computer and give you an update!

I don't have much of a birth story because I was having a planned C section however it didn't go without a glitch!

We arrived at the hospital about 0800hrs and got put in a room. We were told there was no list so the midwife was unable to tell me what time I would be going to theatre. The wating game began. There were emergency sections going in before me so I was not given an estimated time for my surgery. :coffee:

Finally at about 1130hrs I was taken down to surgery, given a spinal block and the surgery took place! At 1204 on Friday 7th Jan, Axel was born weighing 8lb 10oz @ 39 weeks :cloud9: :baby:. I was aware that my blood pressure dropped 3 times but they got it back up each time. Carl wantd to cut the cord but we had previously been told he couldn't do it from my tummy but he could shorten the cord once he was born. 

As you are aware, I was having a hard time with the name choice. Axel's fate was decided when GUNS 'N' ROSES SWEET CHILD OF MINE was playing on the radio in theatre at the time he was being pulled from my tummy.... it was decided then and there that Axel was going to be his name! We have not looked back. There have been mixed reviews, the worst and most upsetting from my mum, however we like it and its our choice so 'tough luck'! :growlmad:

Anyway, Once in recovery I was told that I had lost 2 pints of blood during surgery. That would explain why I was feeling poorly! I felt light headed and ill. I was kept on recovery until about 1800ish until I was tranferred onto the ward. Carl was able to stay with me for 24hrs which was a god send because I really don't think I would have been able to have done all I needed to without the extra pair of hands. Carl was superb and really stepped up to the mark. Im grateful for all that he did for Axel and I while we were in hospital. 
I was released from hospital at 1000hrs on Sunday 9th Jan. 

My daughter is a proud big sister and she has reacted brillently towards Axel. She loves doing things for him and loves cuddles. She often sits and plays and sings to him. I'm very lucky to have 2 fantastic children. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
Below are some pictures of the new edition to the family. The first picture is when Axel is just a few minutes old and still being seen by the midwife. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_7662.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0241.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_7683.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lorts said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Thank you for all your comments! I have finally managed to get to the computer and give you an update!
> 
> I don't have much of a birth story because I was having a planned C section however it didn't go without a glitch!
> 
> We arrived at the hospital about 0800hrs and got put in a room. We were told there was no list so the midwife was unable to tell me what time I would be going to theatre. The wating game began. There were emergency sections going in before me so I was not given an estimated time for my surgery. :coffee:
> 
> Finally at about 1130hrs I was taken down to surgery, given a spinal block and the surgery took place! At 1204 on Friday 7th Jan, Axel was born weighing 8lb 10oz @ 39 weeks :cloud9: :baby:. I was aware that my blood pressure dropped 3 times but they got it back up each time. Carl wantd to cut the cord but we had previously been told he couldn't do it from my tummy but he could shorten the cord once he was born.
> 
> As you are aware, I was having a hard time with the name choice. Axel's fate was decided when GUNS 'N' ROSES SWEET CHILD OF MINE was playing on the radio in theatre at the time he was being pulled from my tummy.... it was decided then and there that Axel was going to be his name! We have not looked back. There have been mixed reviews, the worst and most upsetting from my mum, however we like it and its our choice so 'tough luck'! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, Once in recovery I was told that I had lost 2 pints of blood during surgery. That would explain why I was feeling poorly! I felt light headed and ill. I was kept on recovery until about 1800ish until I was tranferred onto the ward. Carl was able to stay with me for 24hrs which was a god send because I really don't think I would have been able to have done all I needed to without the extra pair of hands. Carl was superb and really stepped up to the mark. Im grateful for all that he did for Axel and I while we were in hospital.
> I was released from hospital at 1000hrs on Sunday 9th Jan.
> 
> My daughter is a proud big sister and she has reacted brillently towards Axel. She loves doing things for him and loves cuddles. She often sits and plays and sings to him. I'm very lucky to have 2 fantastic children. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> Below are some pictures of the new edition to the family. The first picture is when Axel is just a few minutes old and still being seen by the midwife. :cloud9:

Axel is so gorgeous! He is a chubby little thing too.:cloud9: I love chubby babies:hugs: I know you are happy to finally have him in your arms. I cant wait until I have my baby! 35 days left!:happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry I havent posted in ages ladies. Thank you for all the well wishes an Congrats. I am loving being a mummy. My little man is the best thing to ever happen to me and I think love is too soft of a word to describe my feelings for him. I can't believe he is 2 weeks Already! The days go by so quickly an they all merge into 1. 

Big Congrats lofts and welcome to the world axel. He is gorgeous!

Hope you feel better soon Delly :hugs:

Welcome to the newbies - this is a great place.

Hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies. I'm a bit down in the dumps at the moment. I've got a feeling af will be rearing her ugly head soon. So I'm trying to decide if I should take soy this cycle. This will probably be my last af before my dr apt. What do you lovely ladies think?

In non TTC news, we're headed about 2 hrs north to spend the weekend with my mom and visit with my grandparents. Tomorrow night I'm going with my cousin to see the Cirque du Soleil show at Downtown Disney. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## lolley

just replied in your journal, but as for the soy YES!!!! it worked for Betheney and for me twice!!!
You also said it is keeping your cycles regular so thats a bonus :)


----------



## Lorts

I know nothing about soy other than what Lolley and Bethaney have said on here, but I say yes, try try again! X


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too am not familiar with soy but on BNB I hear great things about it. Dont give up. Your BFP is coming!:hugs:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lorts said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Thank you for all your comments! I have finally managed to get to the computer and give you an update!
> 
> I don't have much of a birth story because I was having a planned C section however it didn't go without a glitch!
> 
> We arrived at the hospital about 0800hrs and got put in a room. We were told there was no list so the midwife was unable to tell me what time I would be going to theatre. The wating game began. There were emergency sections going in before me so I was not given an estimated time for my surgery. :coffee:
> 
> Finally at about 1130hrs I was taken down to surgery, given a spinal block and the surgery took place! At 1204 on Friday 7th Jan, Axel was born weighing 8lb 10oz @ 39 weeks :cloud9: :baby:. I was aware that my blood pressure dropped 3 times but they got it back up each time. Carl wantd to cut the cord but we had previously been told he couldn't do it from my tummy but he could shorten the cord once he was born.
> 
> As you are aware, I was having a hard time with the name choice. Axel's fate was decided when GUNS 'N' ROSES SWEET CHILD OF MINE was playing on the radio in theatre at the time he was being pulled from my tummy.... it was decided then and there that Axel was going to be his name! We have not looked back. There have been mixed reviews, the worst and most upsetting from my mum, however we like it and its our choice so 'tough luck'! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, Once in recovery I was told that I had lost 2 pints of blood during surgery. That would explain why I was feeling poorly! I felt light headed and ill. I was kept on recovery until about 1800ish until I was tranferred onto the ward. Carl was able to stay with me for 24hrs which was a god send because I really don't think I would have been able to have done all I needed to without the extra pair of hands. Carl was superb and really stepped up to the mark. Im grateful for all that he did for Axel and I while we were in hospital.
> I was released from hospital at 1000hrs on Sunday 9th Jan.
> 
> My daughter is a proud big sister and she has reacted brillently towards Axel. She loves doing things for him and loves cuddles. She often sits and plays and sings to him. I'm very lucky to have 2 fantastic children. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> Below are some pictures of the new edition to the family. The first picture is when Axel is just a few minutes old and still being seen by the midwife. :cloud9:




lovealittle1 said:


> Sorry I havent posted in ages ladies. Thank you for all the well wishes an Congrats. I am loving being a mummy. My little man is the best thing to ever happen to me and I think love is too soft of a word to describe my feelings for him. I can't believe he is 2 weeks Already! The days go by so quickly an they all merge into 1.
> 
> Big Congrats lofts and welcome to the world axel. He is gorgeous!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Delly :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the newbies - this is a great place.
> 
> Hello to everyone else :flower:

huge congratulations to you both. Sorry i missed your births. your babies are gorgeous!! 

Been MIA for quite a while. Not been here as ive had nothing to tell :(

Im about a week way from AF but been feeling yukky these past few days so fingers crossed for me


----------



## Lucie73821

Af made her appearance today. :(


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Af made her appearance today. :(

im so sorry lucie xxx :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Lucie:hugs:....I _*know*_how difficult TTC is and Im praying for you!

@Lincoln: Hope all is well and you too are in my prayers. Thanks for checking on me.:hugs:


----------



## lolley

:hug: Lucie sorry hun x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.

Ive got no idea!

Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.

I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.

xxxxxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: lucie


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.
> 
> Ive got no idea!
> 
> Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.
> 
> xxxxxxx

Hey Lincoln: what was the outcome? Praying for good news!:hugs:


----------



## lolley

its quiet again in here,

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

Just a little update for u ladies
my three rounds of clomid didt go well I got mod cycle bleeding an only ovd possibly once so iv been put metformin for my pcos and I'm bak fr a scan Friday to check my lining is ok and of it is il be on injectables march April time 
af arrived today afyer almost 60dys thank god xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

mrskcbrown said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.
> 
> Ive got no idea!
> 
> Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Lincoln: what was the outcome? Praying for good news!:hugs:Click to expand...

:bfp: i think. Got a faint positive but need to get a better test in the week as it was only a cheapie. im excited but scared :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lincoln Girl said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.
> 
> Ive got no idea!
> 
> Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Lincoln: what was the outcome? Praying for good news!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :bfp: i think. Got a faint positive but need to get a better test in the week as it was only a cheapie. im excited but scared :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

OH wow! I hope this is it! Post in my journal if this is so. I sometimes miss this thread. Im praying for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SKP

I believe Im a newly wed, August 7th, 2010


----------



## Lorts

Lincoln Girl said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.
> 
> Ive got no idea!
> 
> Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Lincoln: what was the outcome? Praying for good news!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :bfp: i think. Got a faint positive but need to get a better test in the week as it was only a cheapie. im excited but scared :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...


Excellent news! I have everything crossed its a BFP! Keep us posted! X


----------



## Lincoln Girl

mrskcbrown said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.
> 
> Ive got no idea!
> 
> Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Lincoln: what was the outcome? Praying for good news!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :bfp: i think. Got a faint positive but need to get a better test in the week as it was only a cheapie. im excited but scared :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OH wow! I hope this is it! Post in my journal if this is so. I sometimes miss this thread. Im praying for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...




Lorts said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> SS- today which is roughly 10-12 DPO Ive felt like my waist is very thick. I know ive eaten a bit of crap but not that much. Also put 1 kg of weight on in last week?????? Also had bad heartburn/indigestion tonight and had some cramps earlier. (.().) felt a bit strange at times but dont really hurt. Is like a itchy tingly feeling for a little while then stops. Also got annoying thrush quite bad in past few days. dont know if thats just due to wearing tights for work though. Bit of nausea too. Also felt very hungry in last few days.
> 
> Ive got no idea!
> 
> Earliest AF could be due is thursday and anytime till sunday but todays cramps are the only ones ive had, where as i usually get them a week before.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up but im so hoping. Im not going to test though unless im late.
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Hey Lincoln: what was the outcome? Praying for good news!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :bfp: i think. Got a faint positive but need to get a better test in the week as it was only a cheapie. im excited but scared :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent news! I have everything crossed its a BFP! Keep us posted! XClick to expand...


I will keep you posted girls :thumbup:

still no AF at mo. Will probably test on saturday morning xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Lincoln, Congrats! Fingers crossed AF stays away and that it's a sticky one!

SKP Welcome! I got married in August as well, but In 2009. Tell us about yourself!

Nothing new here. Still waiting for dh's follow up apt sometime next month. Feels like I'm just sitting here with my wheels spinning. I don't do well with waiting!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## 1babylost

Hey! I am new here. Got married 5/8/10, found out I was pregnant 10/14/10 (It was an opps- missed a few bc pills on a business trip to Hong Kong) , and was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage on 12/7/10 at 11weeks. This is my first cycle TTC. I have never TTC before, so this should be interesting. I've heard you only have about a 20% chance each cycle, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. 

Does anyone know if its ok to exercise during the two week wait?


----------



## SKP

Hi, Im SKP (Stands for my full name) I am 21. Married August 7th, 2010. Been trying to conceive ever since. Been wacky since day 1 haha. If you read my journalish thread it tells you of my adventure so far.


----------



## lovealittle1

Lincoln fingers crossed this is it!!!

Welcome newbies


----------



## lovealittle1

1babylost said:


> Hey! I am new here. Got married 5/8/10, found out I was pregnant 10/14/10 (It was an opps- missed a few bc pills on a business trip to Hong Kong) , and was diagnosed with a missed miscarriage on 12/7/10 at 11weeks. This is my first cycle TTC. I have never TTC before, so this should be interesting. I've heard you only have about a 20% chance each cycle, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Does anyone know if its ok to exercise during the two week wait?

So sorry about the mmc :hugs:

If you have already been exercising yes it is fine in he 2ww and throughout pregnancy


----------



## lizlemon

Welcome newbies! Wishing you lots of luck and star dust. 
Looley - well doen on your uni results.
Lincon Girl - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! sending you lots of sticking dust!

AFM Not alot really - O time has been and gone, we managed to time the peak time but only 2x as DH was having to store up his swimmers for the test today. Now we wait a couple of days and then get the descision of IUI or OVF. I am hoping for IUI but have a feeling it will be IVF .....


----------



## 1babylost

lovealittle- yeah, thats the thing, last time during the 2ww, I was running 4 miles a day in addition to doing bootcamp 5 days a week and I lost the baby. I know they say exercise has nothing to do with miscarriage, but I had just started bootcamp at what would have been the start of the 2ww. I am in good shape though, so It was hard, but I wasn't dying while doing it.

Once I found out about the pregnancy, I scaled it down big time. I started only walking a few days a week. Then once I lost the baby, they told me to lay off exercise for 2 weeks. That put me to the end of December with practically no exercise. In january, I have maybe run 6 times total for 3 miles each time, so I am thinking anything more than 1 run a week would be a shock to my system.

I ran on ovulation day, and walked 2 dpo, and am not sure what would be "safe" for me at this point....ahhhh

I can only think of how I will feel if I don't get a BFP... then I've missed 2 weeks of exercise. Thoughts anyone?????


----------



## 1babylost

oh, and my last 2ww was at the end of September... so its really been a while.


----------



## mrskcbrown

1babylost said:


> lovealittle- yeah, thats the thing, last time during the 2ww, I was running 4 miles a day in addition to doing bootcamp 5 days a week and I lost the baby. I know they say exercise has nothing to do with miscarriage, but I had just started bootcamp at what would have been the start of the 2ww. I am in good shape though, so It was hard, but I wasn't dying while doing it.
> 
> Once I found out about the pregnancy, I scaled it down big time. I started only walking a few days a week. Then once I lost the baby, they told me to lay off exercise for 2 weeks. That put me to the end of December with practically no exercise. In january, I have maybe run 6 times total for 3 miles each time, so I am thinking anything more than 1 run a week would be a shock to my system.
> 
> I ran on ovulation day, and walked 2 dpo, and am not sure what would be "safe" for me at this point....ahhhh
> 
> I can only think of how I will feel if I don't get a BFP... then I've missed 2 weeks of exercise. Thoughts anyone?????

Honestly, I wouldnt change the things that I do while waiting for a BFP. Whats meant to be will be. I think exercising will be fine. I was doing so during my 2ww with no idea that I was pregnant! I think all will be well hun!:hugs:


----------



## 1babylost

thanks!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I got my BFP this evening :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

OMG! I am so happy for you!!! I will pray for a full term healthy little bundle of joy! No stressing...just enjoy!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: HUGE Congrats lincoln!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Lincoln! 

Welcome 1baby. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## lolley

Congratulations Lincoln :)

Lucie and lizlemon - you 2 are next, it's about time we had more bfps round here :flower:

Wecome new ladies :hi:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

thanks :cloud9:


----------



## Lorts

Lincoln Girl said:


> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I got my BFP this evening :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Really really pleased for you! X


----------



## starcrossed

hey girlies!! :hi:

Sorry I been quiet, I've had my hands full with a poorly little man :cry:

We've all had the evil lurgy, I think its been a dose of flu as we've all been bed ridden, thankgoodness we had our jabs or we'd have really really been sick.

I've plonked a photo of my little man on my avatar, he's learned to smile, grab at stuff, roll and he can hold his head up now :cloud9:

Now to business!

:wohoo: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS LINCOLNGIRL!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:​
Sending you lots of love and :dust: lizemon and lucie, and I have my fingers crossed for good news for both of you!!

:hi: new ladies!!!

I will try and get in more to see whats what, just seem to be busy busy with Iwan which is no bad thing!!

Take care all!!

Delly xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! Quick update. Dh's follow up SA has been scheduled for next Monday. Then we'll have an apt with the dr hopefully not too long after. Please send good thoughts/vibes our way!


----------



## starcrossed

++++++++++Vibes for Lucie xxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wishing you the best Lucie!:flower:


----------



## lolley

Delly - lovely to hear from you, i have been keeping up on facebook. Hope your all feeling better now and Iwan is just gorgeous :)

Lucie- sending loads of positive thoughts, i hope you get get good news and i will be waiting for an update :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi lovely ladies!

Mrskc-Not long left!

As for me, dh went and had his follow-up SA. We go to the dr. to discuss the results Thursday afternoon. I'm super nervous! Here's hoping his numbers have improved!

Hope everyone else is doing well! It's too quiet in here!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> Mrskc-Not long left!
> 
> As for me, dh went and had his follow-up SA. We go to the dr. to discuss the results Thursday afternoon. I'm super nervous! Here's hoping his numbers have improved!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! It's too quiet in here!

Thanks Lucie! Im hoping he comes sooner than later.:winkwink:

Im wishing the best to you and hubby! I pray his numbers are up and up!:hugs:


----------



## lolley

I am wishing and praying everything will be good tomorrow Lucie :flower:

I will be checking in to see how you got on.


----------



## Lorts

I have my fingers crossed for you Lucie. You deserve some good luck. X


----------



## lolley

hope everything is good lucie :flower:


had my scan today update in my journal, piccy will be in there later though as i have to go out 1st :)


----------



## lizlemon

fingers crossed Lucie - let us know how it goes x


----------



## starcrossed

Good Luck Lucie xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Update on dh: *Motility is good, count is a little low, but morphology is up to 22%! *This is a big improvement from last time! *Dr. wants him to stay on clomid for 3 more months, then do another SA. *He did say, with these results, there was "a good chance of me getting pregnant", as long as everything is normal on my end. *I am headed to the dr later this month. *Thanks for all your good vibes!

Lolley- I'm off to your your journal to read all about your scan!


----------



## lolley

:happydance: oh Lucie I am soooo happy for you and dh

that is such wonderful news, now you stay on the soy and im sure your bfp will be very soon, sending loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## Lorts

Lucie, fantastic news!! I'm SO pleased! I bet you and DH can't stop smiling right now?!

Your BFP is just around the corner! X


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad to hear the good news!!!!!! Im sure you will be BFP very soon!:winkwink:


----------



## lizlemon

YAY for improved numbers!!! :dust: to you xxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Great news Lucie - so happy for you and your DH :happydance:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Great news Lucie xx


----------



## Betheney

Oh lucie this is great news!!!!!


----------



## lizlemon

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I am on half term so enjoying being lazy, catching up with my sleep and boosting my energy levels! I have appointment tomorrow with nurses to discuss drugs for IUIwhich hopefully round one will start early in march - please please can we have some good luck and be one of those couples who get it first time....but i doubt it as i feel i still have a way to go with this journey! 
:dust: to all of those ttc and love to all those preggers and mummies xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope all is well with everyone. 

Liz, hope the appt. goes wonderful, and I REALLY hope you're one of those couples that gets a BFP the first time around!!!!

As for me, AF arrived last week. :( This marks 18 months TTC. I took it really hard this month. I can't believe that in 6 months it will mark 2 years. :(

On a better note, my dad came for a week long visit, which was wonderful. Friday I got to go to a Red Wings hockey game (hockey is my favorite sport-and the Wings are my favorite team), which was SO much fun!!!!! Then Saturday we drove up to visit with my mom, step dad, cousin, and grandparents. Today we have the day off school (it's President's day), so dh and I are going to run some errands, and I have a dentist appt. Also, this week I have my annual apt with my nurse practitioner, and I am going to bombard her with questions! :) I want to know what the next step is, since dh's been given the green light. I am really curious what we're going to do next. 

Sorry this turned into a novel. ;)


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> As for me, AF arrived last week. :( This marks 18 months TTC. I took it really hard this month. I can't believe that in 6 months it will mark 2 years. :(

Damn that witch, and I am sorry you've reached that milestone. I was wondering what your DH is doing to boost his swimmers. Mine has improved his considerably by:
a hand shandy EVERY DAY and he thinks has lead to his improved vol and the Dr recommend this,
Dried apricots and nuts every day,
well man conception tablets, fish oil tablet,
loose trousers,
sleeping naked at night,
washing this testicles in cold water,
no alcohol and reduced caffene.
and most recently drinking tomato juice once a day.

We also leave it 3 days before the deed as this gave the best results on his SA.
I always find doing something that makes me feel in control happier even though naturally there is not much chance for us!

xxxx
xxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hope everyone is well. FINALLY did my birth story - link is in my siggy if interested xxx


----------



## lolley

:hi:

im on half term too :)

Liz how did the appointment go?

Lucie so sorry hun :hugs: sending you loads of :dust: and luck now those swimmers are looking much better :thumbup:

LAL commented on your story :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is doing well and blessed. Im still preggo and baby doesnt seem to want to come on his own so csection is scheduled for friday. I cant be induced due to prior csection and they are afraid of uterine rupture, so now if I want more kids I will always have to have a section! Oh well, such is life. Its my fate and I guess Ill have to learn to live with it.


----------



## Lucie73821

mrskc-sorry you'll have to have a c section. :(

Hope everyone is doing well!

As for me, I had my annual dr. appointment today. I had a great chat with her, and we've made a plan of action! I am going to start OPKs, and if I get a positive this cycle, I'll go in for a progesterone test. If no positive OPK, I have a prescription for clomid (50mg). I'll take that, and then have my progesterone tested. Depending on the progesterone results, I may go up to 100mg of clomid or go to something else.

I finally feel like I know what's going on (at least for the next few months). It's such a relief!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> mrskc-sorry you'll have to have a c section. :(
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> As for me, I had my annual dr. appointment today. I had a great chat with her, and we've made a plan of action! I am going to start OPKs, and if I get a positive this cycle, I'll go in for a progesterone test. If no positive OPK, I have a prescription for clomid (50mg). I'll take that, and then have my progesterone tested. Depending on the progesterone results, I may go up to 100mg of clomid or go to something else.
> 
> I finally feel like I know what's going on (at least for the next few months). It's such a relief!

Ill keep you in my prayers because I really want this to work out for you. Dont give up yet, God isnt finished!:hugs:


----------



## Lorts

Lovely words Mrskcb! I agree! I'm so pleased you have a plan of action! Excellent news. X


----------



## lolley

woooooo :happydance: Lucie

more good news for you :thumbup: so happy for you :)

now sending bucket loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lorts

Mrskcb has news!! - check out her journal! X


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Mrskcb!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies I made it through with a VBAC. Pics in my journal pg. 167!
:hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## lizlemon

Congratulations Mrskcbrown!!!!!! He looks so cute!


----------



## lizlemon

lolley said:


> :hi:
> 
> im on half term too :)
> 
> Liz how did the appointment go?
> 
> Lucie so sorry hun :hugs: sending you loads of :dust: and luck now those swimmers are looking much better :thumbup:
> 
> LAL commented on your story :hugs:

It went quite well, just waiting for Day 1 then phone for scan and drugs on day 2!
Sad half term is nearly over, never long enough!


----------



## Betheney

I'm so sorry I haven't been here in ages, theres no excuse!!!!!

Congrats mrskb!!!!! Another newlywed baby


----------



## Lucie73821

Ladies- horrible news. My dad has cancer. I don't have many details, but I know he has a cat scan tomorrow and a meeting with a surgeon Monday. I'd appreciate any prayers/good vibes you could send his way.


----------



## lizlemon

Lucie73821 said:


> Ladies- horrible news. My dad has cancer. I don't have many details, but I know he has a cat scan tomorrow and a meeting with a surgeon Monday. I'd appreciate any prayers/good vibes you could send his way.

I am so sorry to hear that Lucie, you and your family are in my thoughts. :hugs: I hope the monday meeting goes well and you get some postive feedback on what happens next xxxx


----------



## Lorts

Lucie - I'm sorry to hear your news. sending you positive thoughts and praying for you and your family. Keep strong. X


----------



## lolley

Lucie - im so sorry, sending you :hugs: and your dad lots of positive thoughts.

you know we are here here if you need to chat or even rant :flower:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Lucie73821 said:


> Ladies- horrible news. My dad has cancer. I don't have many details, but I know he has a cat scan tomorrow and a meeting with a surgeon Monday. I'd appreciate any prayers/good vibes you could send his way.

im so sorry lucie :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## starcrossed

Oh Lucie ((hugs)) I'm so sorry to hear this news!! Sending your Dad lots and lots of love!

My mum is a survivor of breast cancer and I'm sure she beat it with sheer bloody mindedness as she had an agressive form. 

I know its hard, and its a horrible situation and if you need a chat you know where I am.

Try and stay positive and keep your Dad's spirits up as I truly think thats half the battle with the evil C.

:hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie, I will definitely pray for you and your family. Cancer is tough but God is tougher. (((HUGS)))


----------



## lovealittle1

lots of :hugs: Lucie


----------



## lizlemon

Hope today has gone ok Lucie - thinking of you xx


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks Liz. Turns out the meeting with the surgeon is actually Thursday, so I won't have any news until then.


----------



## Betheney

Oh such terrible news Lucie, we will be praying for you.


----------



## lolley

Hope everything has gone well today Lucie, been thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Lorts

How did u get on Lucie? Hope ur ok. X


----------



## Lucie73821

Well, I have an update. My dad has three growths, two on his voice box, one on his jaw. He is being admitted to the hospital on Tuesday for a biopsy, but will have to stay at the hospital for four days because they want to put in a tracheotomy. (I hope I spelled that right). I am flying up to Michigan Monday and am planning on staying for the week. 

Thank you lovely ladies for keeping him in your prayers! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## starcrossed

:hugs:

I hope the surgery will help your Dad and start beating on the big Cs bum!

Will keep you all in our thoughts!

Delly xxx


----------



## Lorts

Let's hope it has been discovered early and treatment is sucessful. Stay positive. Love to u and ur family. X


----------



## lizlemon

Hi Lucie,
Hope the op goes well and like others have said they nip it in the bud. Thinking of you, hope you get some down time this weekend, and I am sure you being there for your dad will be a major comfort to him xxxx


----------



## lolley

Thinking of you all, i can only echo what the others have said and have a safe trip on Monday x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Be blessed Lucie. Praying for you and your family!


----------



## Lucie73821

Thought I'd update you all: flew to Michigan yesterday. I'm on my way to pick my dad up and drive him to the hospital. His biopsy is scheduled for 1pm. Please send good vibes! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## lizlemon

Hope it has gone/goes well! Sending lots of vibes your way xxxx


----------



## lolley

Hope everything has gone well today :hug:


----------



## Betheney

Hope your dad is well lucie


----------



## lizlemon

Sending you love Lucie, hope you are bearing up ok xxxx


----------



## lizlemon

my latest news is on my journal if you want to catch up with whats happening with me:flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry for the long absence. I have had one CRAZY week. I flew to Michigan Monday. Dad was checked into the hospital Tuesday. The dr put a tracheaotomy in. They biopsied the growths in his throat (he has 3- not one in the jaw like previously though). They also found a growth on his lung and took a biopsy of that too. He was in the hospital for the rest of the week. They were going to release him Friday, but his medical equipment had not been delivered to the house yet. It came Saturday morning, but by then he had a fever so they wanted him to stay another night. He was released today, and with great news, the sample from his lung was NOT cancer! He will see the dr Thursday to find out about his throat. 

Thanks for all your kind thoughts! I've really appreciated them! 

I hope all of you lovely ladies are well!


----------



## Lorts

Lucie, you guys have certainly been through it. Glad ur dads home, I bet he feels better just being in his own surroundings.
Excellent news on the results for his lung. Let's hope that's the start of good luck for him. I'm also tracking you on Facebook. Its good news so far so let's hope it keeps up.
Love to you and your family
*mwah* (I'm on my phone so I can't add the smiley things!) X


----------



## Lucie73821

Just posted an update in my journal. The news isn't great. :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lucie73821 said:


> Just posted an update in my journal. The news isn't great. :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm still around. Dad went in to get his port placed for chemo, and they said they wanted to do the lung biopsy today as well. Well during that, his lung collapsed (he was told this sometimes happens during lung biopsies). They had to put in a chest tube and got his lung ok again. But the needle used in the biopsy broke and a piece of it is stil in his lung. He was admitted into the hospital. A surgeon is supposed to see him tomorrow morning to discuss what will happen next.

One positive thing, the dr who performed the biopsy said that the mass on his lung may be scar tissue. That obviously would be the best case, because then he'd just have the throat cancer to deal with. 

I feel bad that all this is happening while I'm back in Florida. I wish I was up in Mi with him. :(

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## lizlemon

Oh Lucie, I am sorry you are having one thing after another. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you that you get some good news xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs: and blessings to you Lucie. I can only imagine how difficult this is.:hugs:


----------



## Betheney

Lucie everything just sucks doesn't it :-( i'm so sorry. How are things on the TTC front? last i read i think your hubbies spermies had improved yes???? any info on how long now?


----------



## lolley

sending :hug: Lucie, 

I hope you are ok and are coping as well as you can. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will be ok x


----------



## lizlemon

Hope you are doing ok Lucie xxxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for all the wonderful words of support ladies. Dad is doing well and is home. He meets with the oncologist on Friday, and I'm hoping we get his treatment plan then. It's hard not knowing what's going to happen next.

As for the TTC front, I was supposed to take clomid this cycle. But we weren't sure that I was going to be in the same state as dh during O time, we decided not to take the clomid. I am still using the soy, as it is regulating my cycles. I have no clue when I will take the clomid, as we are planning on one of us being with my dad at all times starting at the end of April. Then we will be up north until school starts back up at the end of July. August will mark two years off BC. I realize that my dad's life is WAY more important than TTC, but it's still a huge blow to dh and I. I feel like I've been thrown in the deep end of the pool, and every time I try to get out, someone shoves my head back under the water. Something good has to happen soon. I don't know how much longer I can keep up with all this bad news....

One positive thing...a year ago I got tickets to Lady Gaga in Miami. It's one week from today. I am SO looking forward to it!


I hope everyone is well.


----------



## lovealittle1

Quiet in here again. How's everyone doing?? Just letting you all know I finally started my parenting journal!! 3.5 months later!!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lolley

I'm still here although not as often as i would like, i have alot of uni work at the moment :(

I will pop into your journal, good to see you back :flower:

Lucie - how is everything :hugs:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been mia. Lots going on. Update is in my journal. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. I've missed chatting with you. :(


----------



## Betheney

hope everyone is well. will check your journal lucie


----------



## Lucie73821

Hope everyone is doing ok. I miss you ladies. :(


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm still here:)


----------



## lizlemon

as am I!!! Though have been very busy lately so have been a bit quiet!


----------



## lolley

I'm here Lucie,

although i have not been on as much as usual loads of uni work to get through, my last assignment for this year is due on Monday :)

I miss everyone too, no one really comes on anymore they all have their hands full lol,

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## lizlemon

Hope the assignment goes well - such a nice feeling when everything is finished!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

im still around, all going okay (ish) with me, sending you all lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Betheney

how are you lucie?


----------



## lovealittle1

I'm still here! I'm mainly log on while bfing hope everyone is well. Xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

I've updated my journal....


----------



## lizlemon

Hello - how is every body? whats new?
I'm looking forward to my half term and my birthday on the 31st. 34 this year, nearly half way through my 30's :cry:


----------



## lolley

how is everyone?

It is sooo quiet in here, don't like it :(


----------



## Lucie73821

So sorry for the long absence....I've had a lot going on....I updated my journal, and I promise to be more active on here! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lucie73821

Wow...where is everyone? :(


----------



## Betheney

It's been pretty quiet in here Lucie, everyone kinda sticks to their journals now... lol

I'm technically TTC so maybe i should post in here more.

My cycles have returned but i haven't told my husband, which i'm probably going to get alot of shit for on BnB so i've decided to keep this information to myself until i'm pregnant (or even then tell everyone on BnB it was a "surprise"). lol


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hello ladies

long time no speak, just thought i would update you on me, 31 weeks pregnant tomorrow and getting fed up now, i have a huge baby and lots of extra water. Hopefully baby will be out sooner rather than later. Having a planned section but dont know when yet. Having a girl and her name is Mia Grace. Diabetes still being a pain in the bum.

wishing you all lots of luck TTC xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. Betheney is right I mostly post in my journal. Kieran is almost 7 months! The time really does go way way too quickly!!


----------



## lizlemon

Hello, tomorrow is my second wedding anniversary! It's gone so fast already :) hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Lucie73821

Happy anniversary! Dh and I just celebrated our 2nd on the first. :)


----------



## Betheney

me and hubby just celebrated 7 years together (only married just under 2 though)


----------



## lizlemon

We hit the 7 years this new year. Can't believe how much the time has zoomed by!


----------



## Betheney

7 years is so long. When i look back on me and DH i look back on a younger couple at a different stage of their life. We've just grown up so much since then and grown up together. it's really nice


----------



## lolley

It has been so long since i have been in here I am hoping everyone will get an update and be able to read this. I would love to know how everyone is doing, miss you all x x x


----------



## lizlemon

Hello Lolley, got an email notification so have popped on to say hi. I'm feeling better but get massive sad moments wishing things had been different. We had the funeral last week, which was a good release. Also waiting for hospital follow up, then we can plan for the future.
Hope all in well with you 
Xxx


----------



## Betheney

oh lizlemon i really am sorry for what your dealing with. I hope the funeral helped just that little bit and i'll be waiting to here what your future plans will be.

As for an update for me? well i'm starting full time study later this month and hopefully TTC no.2

Love love love


----------



## Lucie73821

:hugs: Liz...I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this. :hugs:

As for me, I'm gearing up to start IVF next week. I have my meds training Monday, and start Lupron Thursday. I'm posting pretty regular updates in my journal if anyone (who isn't already stalking) would like to stalk! :)


----------

